# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قوانين الأحوال الشخصية السورية

## هيثم الفقى

قانون الأحوال الشخصية في الجمهورية العربية السورية (59/1953) 
قانون الأحوال الشخصية في الجمهورية العربية السورية (59/1953)
المرسوم التشريعي رقم 59 تاريخ 7/9/1953
الخطبة والزواج
المادة 1 - الزواج عقد بين رجل وامرأة تحل له شرعاً غايته إنشاء رابطة للحياة المشتركة والنسل 
المادة 2 - الخطبة والوعد بالزواج وقراءة الفاتحة وقبض المهر وقبول الهدية لا تكون زواجا 
المادة 3 - لكل من الخاطب والمخطوبة العدول عن الخطبة 
المادة 4 –
1- إذا دفع الخاطب المهر نقدا واشترت المرآة به جهازها ثم عدل الخاطب فللمرآة الخيار بين إعادة مثل النقد أو تسليم الجهاز 
2- إذا عدلت المرآة فعليها إعادة مثل المهر أو قيمته 
3- تجري على الهدايا أحكام الهبة 
الرضا والعلانية
المادة 5 - ينعقد الزواج بإيجاب من أحد العاقدين وقبول من الآخر 
المادة 6- يكون الإيجاب والقبول في الزواج بالألفاظ التي تفيد معناه لغة أو عرفاً 
المادة 7 - يجوز أن يكون الإيجاب والقبول بالكتابة إذا كان أحد الطرفين غائباً عن المجلس 
المادة 8 – 
1- يجوز التوكيل في عقد النكاح 
2- ليس للوكيل أن يزوج موكلته من نفسه إلا إذا نص على ذلك في الوكالة 
المادة 9 - إذا جاوز الوكيل حدود وكالته كان كالفضولي موقوفاً عقده على الإجازة 
المادة 10 - يصح الإيجاب أو القبول من العاجز عن النطق بالكتابة إن كان يكتب وإلا فبإشارته المعلومة 
المادة 11 
1- يشترط في الإيجاب والقبول أن يكونا متفقين من كل وجه وفي مجلس واحد وأن يكون كل من المتعاقدين سامعاً كلام الآخر وفاهماً أن المقصود به الزواج، 
وأن لا يوجد من أحد الطرفين قبل القبول ما يبطل الإيجاب 
2- ويبطل الإيجاب قبل القبول بزوال أهلية الموجب وبكل ما يفيد الإعراض من أحد الطرفين 
المادة 12 - يشترط في صحة عقد الزواج حضور شاهدين رجلين أو رجل وامرأتين مسلمين عاقلين بالغين سامعين الإيجاب والقبول فاهمين المقصود بهما 
المادة 13 - لا ينعقد الزواج المضاف إلى المستقبل ولا المعلق على شرط غير متحقق 
المادة 14 
1- إذا قيد عقد الزواج بشرط ينافي نظامه الشرعي أو ينافي مقاصده ويلتزم فيه ما هو محظور شرعاً كان الشرط باطلاً والعقد صحيحاً 
2- وإذا قيد بشرط يلتزم فيه للمرآة مصلحة غير محظورة شرعاً ولا تمس حقوق غيرها ولا تقيد حرية الزوج في أعماله الخاصة المشروعة كان الشرط صحيحاً 
ملزماً 
3- وإذا اشترطت المرآة في عقد النكاح ما يقيد حرية الزوج في أعماله الخاصة أو يمس حقوق غيرها كان الاشتراط صحيحاً ولكنه ليس بملزم للزوج، فإذا لم يف 
الزوج به فللزوجة المشترطة طلب فسخ النكاح 
الاهلية
المادة 15 
1- يشترط في أهلية الزواج العقل والبلوغ 
2- للقاضي الأذن بزواج المجنون أو المعتوه إذا ثبت بتقرير هيئة من أطباء الأمراض العقلية أن زواجه يفيد في شفائه 
المادة 16 - تكمل أهلية الزواج في الفتى بتمام الثامنة عشرة وفي الفتاة بتمام السابعة عشر من العمر 
المادة 17 - للقاضي أن لا يأذن للمتزوج بأن يتزوج على امرأته إلا إذا كان لديه مسوغ شرعي وكان الزوج قادرا على نفقتهما 
المادة 18 
1- إذا ادعى المراهق البلوغ بعد إكماله الخامسة عشرة أو المراهقة بعد إكمالها الثالثة عشرة وطلبا الزواج يأذن به القاضي إذا تبين له صدق دعواهما واحتمال 
جسميهما 
2- إذا كان الولي هو الأب أو الجد اشترطت موافقته 
المادة 19 - إذا كان الخاطبان غير متناسبين سنا ولم يكن مصلحة في هذا الزواج فللقاضي أن لا يأذن به 
المادة 20 - الكبيرة التي أتمت السابعة عشرة إذا أرادت الزواج يطلب القاضي من وليها بيان رأيه خلال مدة يحددها له فإذا لم يعترض أو كان اعتراضه غير جدير 
بالاعتبار يأذن القاضي بزواجها بشرط الكفاءة 
الولاية على الزواج
المادة 21 - الولي في الزواج هو العصبة بنفسه على ترتيب الإرث بشرط أن يكون محرما 
المادة 22 
1- يشترط أن يكون الولي عاقلا بالغا 
2- إذا استوى وليان في القرب فأيهما تولى الزواج بشرائطه جاز 
المادة 23 - إذا غاب الولي الأقرب ورأى القاضي أن في انتظار رأيه فوات مصلحة في الزواج انتقلت الولاية لمن يليه 
المادة 24 - القاضي ولي من لا ولي له 
المادة 25 - ليس للقاضي أن يزوج من له الولاية عليه من نفسه ولا من أصوله ولا من فروعه 
الكفاءة
المادة 26 - يشترط في لزوم الزواج أن يكون الرجل كفؤا للمرآة 
المادة 27 - إذا زوجت الكبيرة نفسها من غير موافقة الولي فان كان الزوج كفؤاً لزم العقد وإلا فللولي طلب فسخ النكاح 
المادة 28 - العبرة في الكفاءة لعرف البلد 
المادة 29 - الكفاءة حق خاص للمرآة وللولي 
المادة 30 - يسقط حق الفسخ لعدم الكفاءة إذا حملت المرآة 
المادة 31 - تراعى الكفاءة عند العقد فلا يؤثر زوالها بعده 
المادة 32 - إذا اشترطت الكفاءة حين العقد أو أخبر الزوج أنه كفؤ ثم تبين أنه غير كفؤ كان لكل من الولي والزوجة طلب فسخ العقد 
الحرمات المؤبدة
المادة 33 - يحرم على شخص أصوله وفروعه وفروع أبويه والطبقة الأولى من فروع أجداده

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 34 - يحرم على الرجل: 
1- زوجة أصله أو فرعه وموطوءة أحدهما 
2- أصل موطوءته وفرعها وأصل زوجته 
المادة 35 
1- يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب إلا ما قرر فقهاء الحنفية استثناءه 
2- يشترط في الرضاع للتحريم أن يكون في العامين الأولين وأن يبلغ خمس رضعات متفرقات يكتفي الرضيع في كل منها قل مقدارها أو كثر 
الحرمات المؤقتة
المادة 36 
1- لا يجوز أن يتزوج الرجل امرأة طلقها ثلاث مرات إلا بعد انقضاء عدتها من زوج آخر دخل بها فعلاً 
2- زواج المطلقة من آخر يهدم طلقات الزوج السابق ولو كانت دون الثلاث، فإذا عادت إليه يملك عليها ثلاثاً جديدة 
المادة 37 - لا يجوز أن يتزوج الرجل خامسة حتى يطلق إحدى زوجاته الأربع وتنقضي عدتها 
المادة 38 - لا يجوز التزوج بزوجة آخر ولا بمعتدته 
المادة 39 - لا يجوز الجمع بين امرأتين لو فرضت كل منهما ذكراً حرمت عليه الأخرى فإن ثبت الحل على أحد الفرضين جاز الجمع بينهما 
المعاملات التي تسبق العقد
المادة 40 
1- يقدم طلب الزواج لقاضي المنطقة مع الوثائق الآتية: 
أ ـ شهادة من مختار وعرفاء المحلة باسم كل من الخاطب والمخطوبة وسنة ومحل إقامته واسم وليه وأنه لا يمنع من هذا الزواج مانع شرعي 
ب ـ صورة مصدقة عن قيد نفوس الطرفين وأحوالهما الشخصية 
ج ـ شهادة من طبيب يختاره الطرفان بخلوهما من الأمراض السارية ومن الموانع الصحية للزواج، وللقاضي التثبت من ذلك بمعرفة طبيب يختاره 
د ـ رخصة بالزواج للعسكريين ولمن هم في سن الجندية الإجبارية 
هـ ـ موافقة مديرية الأمن العام إن كان أحد الزوجين أجنبياً 
2- لا يجوز تثبيت الزواج المعقود خارج المحكمة إلا بعد استيفاء هذه الإجراءات على أنه إذا حصل ولد أو حمل ظاهر يثبت الزواج بدون هذه الإجراءات ولا يمنع 
ذلك من إيقاع العقوبة القانونية 
المادة 41 - يأذن القاضي بإجراء العقد فوراً بعد استكمال هذه الوثائق وله عند الاشتباه تأخيره لإعلانه مدة عشرة أيام والقاضي يختار طريقة الإعلان 
المادة 42 - إذا لم يجر العقد خلال ستة أشهر يعتبر الإذن ملغى 
معاملات العقد
المادة 43 - يقوم القاضي أو من يأذن له من مساعدي المحكمة بإجراء العقد 
المادة 44 - يجب أن يشمل صك الزواج: 
أ ـ أسماء الطرفين كاملة وموطن كل منهما 
ب ـ وقوع العقد وتاريخه ومكانه 
ج ـ أسماء الشهود والوكلاء كاملة وموطن كل منهم 
د ـ مقدار المهر المعجل والمؤجل وهل قبض المعجل أم لا 
هـ ـ توقيع أصحاب العلاقة والمأذون وتصديق القاضي 
المادة 45 
1- يسجل المساعد الزواج في سجله المخصوص ويبعث بصورة عنه لدائرة الأحوال المدنية خلال عشرة أيام من تاريخ الزواج 
2- تغني هذه الصورة عن إخبار الطرفين دائرة الأحوال المدنية بالزواج ويكون المساعد مسئولا عن إهمال إرسال الصورة 
3- تطبق الطريقة نفسها في تسجيل الأحكام الصادرة بتثبيت الزواج والطلاق والنسب ووفاة المفقود، ويقوم أمين السجل المدني بتدوين ذلك في السجلات 
المخصوصة دون حاجة إلى أي إجراء آخر 
المادة 46 - تعفى معاملات الزواج من كل رسم 
انواع الزواج واحكامه
المادة 47 - إذا توافرت في عقد الزواج أركانه وسائر شرائط انعقاده كان صحيحاً 
المادة 48 
1- كل زواج تم ركنه بالإيجاب والقبول واختل بعض شرائطه فهو فاسد 
2- زواج المسلمة بغير المسلم باطل 
المادة 49 - الزواج الصحيح النافذ تترتب عليه جميع آثاره من الحقوق الزوجية كالمهر ونفقة الزوجة ووجوب المتابعة وتوارث الزوجين ومن حقوق الأسرة 
كنسب الأولاد وحرمة المصاهرة 
المادة 50 - الزواج الباطل لا يترتب عليه شيء من آثار الزواج الصحيح ولو حصل فيه دخول 
المادة 51 
1- الزواج الفاسد قبل الدخول في حكم الباطل 
2- ويترتب على الوطء فيه النتائج التالية: 
أ ـ المهر في الحد الأقل من مهر المثل والمسمى 
ب ـ نسب الأولاد بنتائجه المبينة في المادة 133 من هذا القانون 
ج ـ حرمة المصاهرة 
د ـ عدة الفراق في حالتي المفارقة أو موت الزوج ونفقة العدة دون التوارث بين الزوجين 
3- تستحق الزوجة النفقة الزوجية ما دامت جاهلة فساد النكاح 
المادة 52 - الزواج الموقوف حكمه قبل الإجازة كالفاسد 
المهر
المادة 53 - يجب للزوجة المهر بمجرد العقد الصحيح سواء أسمي عند العقد أم لم يسم أو نفي أصلاً 
المادة 54 - :1- لا حد لأقل المهر ولا لأكثره 
2- كل ما صح التزامه شرعاً صلح أن يكون مهراً 
3- يعتبر مهر المرآة ديناً ممتازاً يأتي في الترتيب بعد دين النفقة المستحقة المشار إليه في المادة 1120 من القانون المدني 
4- لمن يدعي التواطؤ أو الصورية في المهر المسمى إثبات ذلك أصولاً فإذا ثبت أحدهما حدد القاضي مهر المثل ما لم يثبت المهر المسمى الحقيقي 
5- يعتبر كل دين يرد في وثائق الزواج أو الطلاق من الديون الثابتة بالكتابة ومشمولاً بالفقرة الأولى من المادة 468 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الصادر 
بالمرسوم التشريعي رقم 84 لعام 1952 
ولا يعتبر المهر المؤجل مستحق الأداء إلا بانقضاء العدة وفق ما يقرره القاضي في الوثيقة 
المادة 55 - يجوز تعجيل المهر أو تأجيله كلاً أو بعضاً وعند عدم النص يتبع العرف 
المادة 56 - التأجيل في المهر ينصرف إلى حين البينونة أو الوفاة ما لم ينص في العقد على أجل آخر 
المادة 57 - لا يعتد بأي زيادة أو إنقاص من المهر أو إبراء منه إذا وقعت أثناء قيام الزوجية أو في عدة الطلاق، وتعتبر باطلة ما لم تجر أمام القاضي، ويلتحق 
أي من هذه التصرفات الجارية أمام القاضي بأصل العقد إذا قبل به الزوج الآخر 
المادة 58 - إذا سمي مهر في العقد الصحيح ووقع الطلاق قبل الدخول والخلوة الصحيحة وجب نصف المهر 
المادة 59 - إذا وقعت البينونة بسبب من قبل الزوجة قبل الدخول والخلوة الصحيحة سقط المهر كله 
المادة 60 - :1- المهر حق للزوجة ولا تبرأ ذمة الزوج منه إلا بدفعه إليها بالذات إن كانت كاملة الأهلية ما لم توكل في وثيقة العقد وكيلا خاصاً بقبضه 
2- لا تسري على المهر المعجل أحكام التقادم ولو حرر به سند ما دامت الزوجية قائمة 
المادة 61-: 1- يجب مهر المثل في العقد الصحيح عند عدم تسمية مهر أو فساد التسمية 
2- إذا وقع الطلاق قبل الدخول والخلوة الصحيحة فعندئذ تجب المتعة 
المادة 62-: المتعة هي كسوة مثل المرآة عند الخروج من بيتها ويعتبر فيها حال الزوج على أن لا تزيد عن نصف مهر المثل 
المادة 63 - إذا وقع الدخول بعد عقد فاسد لم يسم فيه مهر فللمرآة مهر المثل، وإذا كان مسمى فلها الأقل من المسمى ومهر المثل 
المادة 64 - إذا تزوج الرجل في مرض موته بمهر أزيد من مهر المثل يجري على الزيادة حكم الوصية 
المسكن
المادة 65- على الزوج إسكان زوجته في مسكن أمثاله 
المادة 66 - على الزوجة بعد قبض معجلها أن تسكن مع زوجها 
المادة 67 - ليس للزوج أن يسكن مع زوجته ضرة لها في دار واحدة بغير رضاها 
المادة 68 - عند تعدد الزوجات يجب على الزوج التسوية بينهن في المساكن 
المادة 69 - ليس للزوج إسكان أحد من أقاربه مع زوجته سوى ولده الصغير غير المميز إذا ثبت إيذاؤهم لها 
المادة 70 - تجبر الزوجة على السفر مع زوجها إلا إذا اشترط في العقد غير ذلك أو وجد القاضي مانعاً من السفر 
النفقة الزوجية
المادة 71- 1- النفقة الزوجية تشمل الطعام والكسوة والسكنى والتطبيب بالقدر المعروف وخدمة الزوجة التي يكون لأمثالها خادم 
2- يلزم الزوج بدفع النفقة إلى زوجته إذا امتنع عن الإنفاق عليها أو ثبت تقصيره 
المادة 72 - 1- تجب النفقة للزوجة على الزوج ولو مع اختلاف الدين من حين العقد الصحيح ولو كانت مقيمة في بيت أهلها إلا إذا طالبها الزوج بالنقلة 
وامتنعت بغير حق 
2- يعتبر امتناعها بحق ما دام الزوج لم يدفع معجل المهر أو لم يهيئ المسكن الشرعي 
المادة 73 - يسقط حق الزوجة في النفقة إذا عملت خارج البيت دون إذن زوجها 
المادة 74 - إذا نشزت المرآة فلا نفقة لها مدة النشوز 
المادة 75 - الناشز هي التي تترك دار الزوجية بلا مسوغ شرعي أو تمنع زوجها من الدخول إلى بيتها قبل طلبها النقل إلى بيت آخر 
المادة 76 - تقدر النفقة للزوجة على زوجها بحسب حال الزوج يسرا وعسرا مهما كانت حالة الزوجة على أن لا تقل عن حد الكفاية للمرآة 
المادة 77 -: 1- تجوز زيادة النفقة ونقصها بتبدل حال الزوج وأسعار البلد 
2- لا تقبل دعوى الزيادة أو النقص في النفقة المفروضة قبل مضي ستة أشهر على فرضها إلا في الطوارئ الاستثنائية 
المادة 78 -: 1- يحكم للزوجة بالنفقة من تاريخ امتناع الزوج عن الإنفاق الواجب عليه 
2- لا يحكم بأكثر من نفقة أربعة أشهر سابقة للادعاء 
المادة 79 - النفقة المفروضة قضاء أو رضاء لا تسقط إلا بالأداء أو الإبراء 
المادة 80 -: 1- إذا حكم للزوجة بنفقة على الزوج وتعذر تحصيلها منه يلزم من يكلف بنفقتها فيما لو فرضت غير ذات زوج أن ينفق عليها بالقدر المفروض 
ويكون له حق ال على الزوج 
2- إذا أذن لها بالاستدانة ممن ليس مكلفاً بنفقتها فله الخيار بين ال على الزوج أو ال عليها وهي ترجع على زوجها 
المادة 81 - يقدر القاضي النفقة ويجب أن يكون تقديره مستنداً إلى أسباب ثابتة وله الاستئناس برأي الخبراء 
"وللقاضي عند تقدير النفقة لأولاد الشهداء ومن في حكمهم أن يستأنس برأي مكتب شؤون الشهداء في القيادة العامة للجيش وللقوات المسلحة أو من يقوم 
مقامه، ويكون تحديد الشهداء ومن في حكمهم وفق قوانين وزارة الدفاع وأنظمتها." 
المادة 82 -: 1- للقاضي أثناء النظر بدعوى النفقة وبعد تقديرها أن يأمر الزوج عند اللزوم بإسلاف زوجته مبلغاً على حساب النفقة لا يزيد عن نفقة شهر واحد 
ويمكن تجديد الإسلاف بعده 
2- ينفذ هذا الأمر فوراً كالأحكام القطعية 
نفقة العدة- 
المادة 83 - تجب على الرجل نفقة معتدته من طلاق أو تفريق أو فسخ 
المادة 84 - نفقة العدة كنفقة الزوجية ويحكم بها من تاريخ وجوب العدة ولا يقضى بها عن مدة أكثر من تسعة أشهر 
الطلاق
المادة 85 -: 1- يكون الرجل متمتعاً بالأهلية الكاملة للطلاق في تمام الثامنة عشرة من عمره 
2- يجوز للقاضي أن يأذن بالتطليق، أو يجيز الطلاق الواقع من البالغ المتزوج قبل الثامنة عشرة إذا وجدت المصلحة في ذلك 
المادة 86 - محل الطلاق المرآة التي في نكاح صحيح أو المعتدة من طلاق رجعي ولا يصح على غيرهما الطلاق ولو معلقاً

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 87 -: 1- يقع الطلاق باللفظ وبالكتابة، ويقع من العاجز عنهما بإشارته المعلومة 
2- للزوج أن يوكل غيره بالتطليق وأن يفوض المرآة بتطليق نفسها 
المادة 88 -: 1- إذا قدمت للمحكمة معاملة طلاق أو معاملة مخالعة أجلها القاضي شهراً أملاً بالصلح 
2- إذا أصر الزوج بعد انقضاء المهلة على الطلاق أو أصر الطرفان على المخالعة دعا القاضي الطرفين واستمع إلى خلافهما وسعى إلى إزالته ودوام الحياة 
الزوجية واستعان على ذلك بمن يراهم من أهل الزوجين وغيرهم ممن يقدرون على إزالة الخلاف 
3- وإذا لم تفلح هذه المساعي سمح القاضي بتسجيل الطلاق أو المخالعة واعتبر الطلاق نافذاً من تاريخ إيقاعه 
4- تشطب المعاملة بمرور ثلاثة أشهر اعتباراً من تاريخ الطلب إذا لم يراجع بشأنها أي من الطرفين 
المادة 89 -: 1- لا يقع طلاق السكران ولا المدهوش ولا المكره 
2- المدهوش هو الذي فقد تمييزه من غضب أو غيره فلا يدري ما يقول 
المادة 90 - لا يقع الطلاق غير المنجز إذا لم يقصد به إلا الحث على فعل شيء أو المنع منه أو استعمل استعمال القسم لتأكيد الإخبار لا غير 
المادة 91 - يملك الزوج على زوجته ثلاث طلقات 
المادة 92 - الطلاق المقترن بعدد لفظاً أو إشارة لا يقع إلا واحداً 
المادة 93 - يقع الطلاق بالألفاظ الصريحة فيه عرفاً دون حاجة إلى نية، ويقع بالألفاظ الكنائية التي تحتمل معنى الطلاق وغيره بالنية 
المادة 94 - كل طلاق يقع رجعياً إلا المكمل للثلاث والطلاق قبل الدخول، والطلاق على بدل وما نص على كونه بائناً في هذا القانون 
المخالعة
المادة 95 -: 1- يشترط لصحة المخالعة أن يكون الزوج أهلاً لإيقاع الطلاق والمرآة محلاً له 
2- المرآة التي لم تبلغ سن الرشد إذا خولعت لا تلتزم ببدل الخلع إلا بموافقة ولي المال 
المادة 96 - لكل من الطرفين ال عن إيجابه في المخالعة قبل قبول الآخر 
المادة 97 - كل ما صح التزامه شرعاً صلح أن يكون بدلاً في الخلع 
المادة 98 - إذا كانت المخالعة على مال غير المهر لزم أداؤه وبرئت ذمة المتخالعين من كل حق يتعلق بالمهر والنفقة الزوجية 
المادة 99 - إذا لم يسم المتخالعان شيئاً وقت المخالعة برئ كل منهما من حقوق الآخر بالمهر والنفقة الزوجية 
المادة 100 - إذا صرح المتخالعان بنفي البدل كانت المخالعة في حكم الطلاق المحض ووقع بها طلقة رجعية 
المادة 101 - نفقة العدة لا تسقط ولا يبرأ الزوج المخالع منها إلا إذا نص عليها صراحة في عقد المخالعة 
المادة 102 -: 1- إذا اشترط في المخالعة إعفاء الزوج من أجرة إرضاع الولد أو اشترط إمساك أمه له مدة معلومة وإنفاقها عليه فتزوجت أو تركت الولد يرجع 
الزوج على الزوجة بما يعادل أجرة رضاع الولد أو نفقته عن المدة الباقية 
2- إذا كانت الأم معسرة وقت المخالعة أو أعسرت فيما بعد يجبر الأب على نفقة الولد وتكون دينا له على الأم 
المادة 103 - إذا اشترط الرجل في المخالعة إمساك الولد عنده مدة الحضانة صحت المخالعة وبطل الشرط وكان لحاضنته الشرعية أخذه منه ويلزم أبوه بنفقته 
وأجرة حضانته إن كان الولد فقيراً 
المادة 104 - لا يجري التقاص بين نفقة الولد المستحقة على أبيه ودين الأب على الحاضنة 
التفريق للعلل
المادة 105 - للزوجة طلب التفريق بينها وبين زوجها في الحالتين التاليتين: 
1- إذا كان فيه إحدى العلل المانعة من الدخول بشرط سلامتها هي منها 
2- إذا جن الزوج بعد العقد 
المادة 106 -: 1- يسقط حق المرآة في طلب التفريق بسبب العلل المبينة في المادة السابقة إذا علمت بها قبل العقد أو رضيت بها بعده 
2- على أن حق التفريق بسبب العنة لا يسقط بحال 
المادة 107 - إذا كانت العلل المذكورة في المادة 105 غير قابلة الزوال يفرق القاضي بين الزوجين في الحال وإن كان زوالها ممكناً يؤجل الدعوى مدة مناسبة 
لا تتجاوز السنة فإذا لم تزل العلة فرق بينهما 
المادة 108 - التفريق للعلة طلاق بائن 
التفريق للغيبة
المادة 109 -: 1- إذا غاب الزوج بلا عذر مقبول أو حكم بعقوبة السجن أكثر من ثلاث سنوات جاز لزوجته بعد سنة من الغياب أو السجن أن تطلب إلى 
القاضي التفريق ولو كان له مال تستطيع الإنفاق منه 
2- هذا التفريق طلاق رجعي فإذا رجع الغائب أو أطلق السجين والمرآة في العدة حق له مراجعتها 
التفريق لعدم الانفاق
المادة 110 -: 1- يجوز للزوجة طلب التفريق إذا امتنع الزوج الحاضر عن الإنفاق على زوجته ولم يكن له مال ظاهر ولم يثبت عجزه عن النفقة 
2- إن أثبت عجزه أو كان غائباً أمهله القاضي مدة مناسبة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر فإن لم ينفق فرق القاضي بينهما 
المادة 111 - تفريق القاضي لعدم الإنفاق يقع رجعياً وللزوج أن يراجع زوجته في العدة بشرط أن يثبت يساره ويستعد للإنفاق 
التفريق لسقاق بين الزوجين
المادة 112 -: 1- إذا ادعى أحد الزوجين إضرار الآخر به بما لا يستطاع معه دوام العشرة يجوز له أن يطلب من القاضي التفريق 
2- إذا ثبت الإضرار وعجز القاضي عن الإصلاح فرق بينهما ويعتبر هذا التطليق طلقة بائنة 
3- إذا لم يثبت الضرر يؤجل القاضي المحاكمة مدة لا تقل عن شهر أملاً بالمصالحة فإن أصر المدعي على الشكوى ولم يتم الصلح عين القاضي حكمين من أهل 
الزوجين وإلا ممن يرى القاضي فيه قدرة على الإصلاح بينهما وحلفهما يميناً على أن يقوما بمهمتهما بعدل و أمانة 
المادة 113 -: 1- على الحكمين أن يتعرفا أسباب الشقاق بين الزوجين وأن يجمعاهما في مجلس تحت إشراف القاضي لا يحضره إلا الزوجان ومن يقرر دعوته 
الحكمان 
2- امتناع أحد الزوجين عن حضور هذا المجلس بعد تبليغه لا يؤثر في التحكيم 
المادة 114 -: 1- يبذل الحكمان جهدهما في الإصلاح بين الزوجين فإذا عجزا عنه وكانت الإساءة أو أكثرها من الزوج قررا التفريق بطلقة بائنة 
2- وإن كانت الإساءة أو أكثرها من الزوجة أو مشتركة بينهما قررا التفريق بين الزوجين على تمام المهر أو على قسم منه يتناسب ومدى الإساءة 
3- للحكمين أن يقررا التفريق بين الزوجين مع عدم الإساءة من أحدهما على براءة ذمة الزوج من قسم من حقوق الزوجة إذا رضيت بذلك وكان قد ثبت لدى 
الحكمين استحكام الشقاق بينهما على وجه تتعذر إزالته 
4- إذا اختلف الحكمان حكم القاضي غيرهما أو ضم إليهما حكماً ثالثاً مرجحاً وحلفه اليمين 
المادة 115 - على الحكمين أن يرفعا تقريرهما إلى القاضي ولا يجب أن يكون معللاً و للقاضي أن يحكم بمقتضاه أو يرفض التقرير ويعين في هذه الحالة وللمرة 
الأخيرة حكمين آخرين 
طلاق التعسف
المادة 116 - من باشر سبباً من أسباب البينونة في مرض موته أو في حالة يغلب في مثلها الهلاك طائعا بلا رضا زوجته ومات في ذلك المرض أو في تلك 
الحالة والمرآة في العدة فإنها ترث منه بشرط أن تستمر أهليتها للإرث من وقت الإبانة إلى الموت 
المادة 117 - إذا طلق الرجل زوجته وتبين للقاضي أن الزوج متعسف في طلاقها دون ما سبب معقول وأن الزوجة سيصيبها بذلك بؤس وفاقة جاز للقاضي أن 
يحكم لها على مطلقها بحسب حاله ودرجة تعسفه بتعويض لا يتجاوز مبلغ نفقة ثلاث سنوات لأمثالها فوق نفقة العدة، وللقاضي أن يجعل دفع هذا التعويض جملة 
أو شهرياً بحسب مقتضى الحال 
اثار انحلال الزواج
اثاره في الزوجية
المادة 118 -: 1- الطلاق الرجعي لا يزيل الزوجية وللزوج أن يراجع مطلقته أثناء العدة بالقول أو الفعل ولا يسقط هذا الحق بالإسقاط 
2- تبين المرآة وتنقطع الرجعة بانقضاء عدة الطلاق الرجعي 
المادة 119 - الطلاق البائن دون الثلاث يزيل الزوجية حالاً ولا يمنع من تجديد عقد الزواج 
المادة 120 - الطلاق المكمل للثلاث يزيل الزوجية حالاً ويمنع من تجديد العقد ما لم تتوافر الشروط المبينة في المادة 36 من هذا القانون 

العدة
المادة 121- عدة المرآة غير الحامل للطلاق أو الفسخ كما يلي: 
1- ثلاث حيضات كاملات لمن تحيض ولا تسمع دعوى المرآة بانقضائها قبل مضي ثلاثة أشهر على الطلاق أو الفسخ 
2- سنة كاملة لممتدة الطهر التي يجيئها الحيض أو جاءها ثم انقطع ولم تبلغ سن اليأس 
3- ثلاثة أشهر للآيسة 
المادة 122- العدة في الزواج الفاسد بعد الدخول تجري عليها أحكام المادة السابقة 
المادة 123- عدة المتوفى عنها زوجها أربعة أشهر وعشرة أيام 
المادة 124 - عدة الحامل تستمر إلى وضع حملها أو إسقاطه مستبيناً بعض الأعضاء 
المادة 125 - تبدأ العدة من تاريخ الطلاق أو الوفاة أو الفسخ أو التفريق القضائي أو المفارقة في النكاح الفاسد 
المادة 126 - لا تلتزم العدة قبل الدخول والخلوة الصحيحة إلا للوفاة 
المادة 127 -: 1- إذا توفي الزوج وكانت المرآة في عدة الطلاق الرجعي تنتقل إلى عدة الوفاة ولا يحسب ما مضى 
2- إذا توفي وهي في عدة البينونة تعتد بأبعد الأجلين من عدة الوفاة أو البينونة 
نسب المولود حال قيام الزوجية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 128 - أقل مدة الحمل مئة وثمانون يوماً وأكثرها سنة شمسية 
المادة 129 -: 1- ولد كل زوجة في النكاح الصحيح ينسب إلى زوجها بالشرطين التاليين: 
أ ـ أن يمضي على عقد الزواج أقل مدة الحمل 
ب ـ أن لا يثبت عدم التلاقي بين الزوجين بصورة محسوسة كما لو كان أحد الزوجين سجيناً أو غائباً في بلد بعيد أكثر من مدة الحمل 
2- إذا انتفى أحد هذين الشرطين لا يثبت نسب الولد من الزوج إلا إذا أقر به أو ادعاه 
3- إذا توافر هذان الشرطان لا ينفى نسب المولود عن الزوج إلا باللعان 
نسب المولود بعد الفرقة او بعد وفاة الزوج
المادة 130- إذا لم تقر المطلقة أو المتوفى عنها زوجها بانقضاء عدتها يثبت نسب ولدها إذا ولدته خلال سنة من تاريخ الطلاق أو الوفاة، ولا يثبت لأكثر من 
ذلك إلا إذا ادعاه الزوج أو الورثة 
المادة 131- المطلقة أو المتوفى عنها زوجها المقرتان بانقضاء العدة يثبت نسب ولدهما إذا ولد لأقل من 180 يوماً من وقت الإقرار وأقل من سنة من وقت 
الطلاق أو الموت 
النسب في الزواج الفاسد والدخول بشبهة
المادة 132-: 1- المولود من زواج فاسد بعد الدخول إذا ولد لمئة وثمانين يوماً فأكثر من تاريخ الدخول ثبت نسبه من الزوج 
2- إذا كانت ولادته بعد متاركة أو تفريق لا يثبت نسبه إلا إذا جاءت به خلال سنة من تاريخ المتاركة أو التفريق 
المادة 133-: 1- الموطوءة بشبهة إذا جاءت بولد ما بين أقل مدة الحمل وأكثرها يثبت نسبه من الواطئ 
2- متى ثبت النسب ولو بنكاح فاسد أو بشبهة ترتب عليه جميع نتائج القرابة فيمنع النكاح في الدرجات الممنوعة وتستحق به نفقة القرابة والإرث 
الاقرار بالنسب
المادة 134-: 1- الإقرار بالبنوة ولو في مرض الموت لمجهول النسب يثبت به النسب من المقر إذا كان فرق السن بينهما يحتمل هذه البنوة 
2- إذا كان المقر امرأة متزوجة أو معتدة لا يثبت نسب الولد من زوجها إلا بمصادقة أو بالبينة 
المادة 135- إقرار مجهول النسب بالأبوة أو الأمومة يثبت به النسب إذا صادقه المقر له وكان فرق السن بينهما يحتمل ذلك 
الحضانة
المادة 137- يشترط لأهلية الحضانة البلوغ والعقل والقدرة على صيانة الولد صحة وخلقاً 
المادة 138- زواج الحاضنة بغير قريب محرم من المحضون يسقط حضانتها 
المادة 139-: 1- حق الحضانة للأم، فلامها وإن علت، فلأم الأب وإن علت، فللأخت الشقيقة، فللأخت لأم، فللأخت لأب، فلبنت الشقيقة، فبنت الأخت لأم فبنت 
الأخت لأب، فللخالات، فللعمات، بهذا الترتيب، ثم للعصبات من الذكور على ترتيب الإرث 
2- لا يسقط حق الحاضنة بحضانة أولادها بسبب عملها إذا كانت تؤمن رعايتهم والعناية بهم بطريقة مقبولة 
3- للحاضن أماً كانت أو جدة لأم أن تطلب من القاضي تسليمها الصغير، وعلى القاضي أن يقرر هذا التسليم دون قضاء خصومة بعد التأكد من قرابتهما بوثيقة 
من أمانة السجل المدني ويقرر أيضاً للصغير نفقة مؤقتة على من يراه مكلفاً بها ويجري تنفيذ قرار القاضي من قبل دائرة التنفيذ المختصة ولمن يعارض في 
التسليم أو في النفقة وجوباً أو مقداراً أن يتقدم إلى المحكمة المختصة بالادعاء للتظلم من هذا القرار وتخضع الدعوى لإجراءات وطرق الطعن في الأحكام الشرعية 
ولا يؤثر رفع هذه الدعوى على تنفيذ القرار المذكور إلا حين صدور حكم مبرم 
المادة 140 - إذا تعدد أصحاب حق الحضانة فللقاضي حق اختيار الأصلح 
المادة 141 - يعود حق الحضانة إذا زال سبب سقوطه 
المادة 142 - أجرة الحضانة على المكلف بنفقة الصغير وتقدر بحسب حال المكلف بها 
المادة 143 - لا تستحق الأم أجرة للحضانة في حال قيام الزوجية أو في عدة الطلاق 
المادة 144 - إذا كان المكلف بأجرة الحضانة معسراً عاجزاً عنها وتبرع بحضانة الصغير أحد محارمه خيرت الحاضنة بين إمساكه بلا أجرة أو تسليمه لمن تبرع 
المادة 145 - إذا نشزت المرآة وكان الأولاد فوق الخامسة كان للقاضي وضعهم عند أي الزوجين شاء على أن يلاحظ في ذلك مصلحة الأولاد بالاستناد إلى سبب 
موجب 
المادة 146 - تنتهي مدة الحضانة بإكمال الغلام التاسعة من عمره والبنت الحادية عشرة (عدلت المادة: قانون سن الحضانة الجديد في الجمهورية العربية 
السورية
رئيس الجمهورية
بناء على أحكام الدستور
وعلى ما أقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ /23/8/1424/هجري و/19/10/2003/ميلادي
القانون رقم 18 للعام 2003
يصدر ما يلي 
المادة /1/تعدل المادة/19/من القانون رقم/34/تاريخ/31/12/1975/ وتصبح كما يلي " تنتهي مدة الحضانة بإكمال الغلام الثالثة عشرة من عمره والبنت 
الخامسة عشرة من عمرها".
المادة /2/ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذا من تاريخ صدوره
دمشق في /29/8/1424/هجري ، الموافق لـ /25/10/2003/ميلادي
رئيس الجمهورية
بشار الأسد). 
المادة 147 -: 1- إذا كان الولي غير الأب فللقاضي وضع الولد ذكراً أو أنثى عند الأصلح من الأم أو الولي أو من يقوم مقامهما حتى تتزوج البنت أو تبلغ أو 
يبلغ الصبي سن الرشد 
2- وفي حال ضم الولد إلى الأم أو من تقوم مقامها تلزم بالنفقة ما دامت قادرة على ذلك 
3- إذا ثبت أن الولي ولو أباً، غير مأمون على الصغير أو الصغيرة، يسلمان إلى من يليه في الولاية وذلك دون إخلال بحكم الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة 
المادة 148 -:1- ليس للأم أن تسافر بولدها أثناء الزوجية إلا بإذن أبيه 
2- للأم الحاضنة أن تسافر بالمحضون بعد انقضاء عدتها دون إذن الولي إلى بلدتها التي جرى فيها عقد نكاحها 
3- ولها أن تسافر به داخل القطر إلى البلدة التي تقيم فيها أو إلى البلدة التي تعمل فيها لدى أي جهة من الجهات العامة شريطة أن يكون أحد أقاربها المحارم 
مقيماً في تلك البلدة 
4- تملك الجدة لأم نفس الحق المعطى بالفقرتين 2 و 3 السابقتين 
5- لكل من الأبوين رؤية أولاده الموجودين لدى الآخر دورياً في مكان وجود المحضون وعند المعارضة في ذلك فللقاضي أن يأمر بتأمين هذا الحق وتعيين 
طريقة تنفيذه فوراً دون حاجة إلى حكم من محاكم الأساس وعلى من يعارض في الإراءة أو في طريقتها أن يراجع المحكمة ـ وتطبق على من يخالف أمر 
القاضي أحكام المادة 482 من قانون العقوبات 
المادة 149 -: إذا كانت الحاضنة غير الأم فليس لها السفر بالولد إلا بإذن وليه 
المادة 150 - ليس للأب أن يسافر بالولد في مدة حضانته إلا بإذن حاضنته 
المادة 151 - لولي الأنثى المحرم أن يضمها إلى بيته إذا كانت دون الأربعين من العمر ولو كانت ثيباً، فإذا تمردت عن متابعته بغير حق فلا نفقة لها عليه 
الرضاع
المادة 152 -: 1- أجرة رضاع الولد سواء أكان الرضاع طبيعياً أم اصطناعياً على المكلف بنفقته ويعتبر ذلك في مقابل غذائه 
2- لا تستحق الأم أجرة الرضاع حال قيام الزوجية أو في عدة الطلاق الرجعي 
المادة 153 - المتبرعة أحق بالإرضاع إن طلبت الأم أجرة وكان الأب معسراً على أن يكون الإرضاع في بيت الأم 
نفقة الاقارب
المادة 154- نفقة كل إنسان في ماله إلا الزوجة فنفقتها على زوجها 
المادة 155-: 1- إذا لم يكن للولد مال فنفقته على أبيه ما لم يكن فقيراً عاجزاً عن النفقة والكسب لآفة بدنية أو عقلية 
2- تستمر نفقة الأولاد إلى أن تتزوج الأنثى ويصل الغلام إلى الحد الذي يكتسب فيه أمثاله 
المادة 156-: 1- إذا كان الأب عاجزاً عن الكسب يكلف بنفقة الولد من تجب عليه عند عدم وجود الأب 
2- تكون هذه النفقة ديناً للمنفق على الأب يرجع عليه بها إذا أيسر 
المادة 157-: 1- لا يكلف الأب بنفقة زوجة ابنه إلا إذا تكفل بها 
2- يكون إنفاق الأب في هذه الحالة ديناً على الولد إلى أن يوسر 
المادة 158-: يجب على الولد الموسر ذكراً أو أنثى كبيراً كان أو صغيراً نفقة والديه الفقراء ولو كانا قادرين على الكسب ما لم يظهر تعنت الأب في اختيار 
البطالة على عمل أمثاله كسلاً أو عناداً 
المادة 159- تجب نفقة كل فقير عاجز عن الكسب لآفة بدنية أو عقلية على من يرثه من أقاربه الموسرين بحسب حصصهم الإرثية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 160- لا نفقة مع اختلاف الدين إلا للأصول والفروع 
المادة 161- يقضى بنفقة الأقارب من تاريخ الادعاء، ويجوز للقاضي أن يحكم بنفقة الأولاد على أبيهم عن مدة سابقة للادعاء على أن لا تتجاوز الأربعة أشهر 
الكتاب الرابع : الأهلية والنيابة الشرعية
الباب الأول: الأحكام الموضوعية
قواعد عامة
المادة 162- القاصر هو من لم يبلغ سن الرشد وهي ثماني عشرة سنة كاملة 
المادة 163-: 1- النيابة الشرعية عن الغير تكون إما ولاية أو وصاية أو قوامة أو وكالة قضائية 
2- الولاية للأقارب من أب أو غيره، والوصاية على الأيتام والقوامة على المجانين والمعتوهين والمغفلين والسفهاء والوكالة القضائية عن المفقودين 
3- الوصاية والقوامة والوكالة القضائية عامة وخاصة ودائمة وموقتة 
4- تنتهي الولاية ببلوغ القاصر ثماني عشرة سنة ما لم يحكم قبل ذلك باستمرار الولاية عليه لسبب من أسباب الحجر أو يبلغها معتوهاً أو مجنوناً فتستمر الولاية 
عليه من غير حكم 
تصرفات القاصر
المادة 164-: 1- ليس للقاصر أن يتسلم أمواله قبل بلوغه سن الرشد 
2- للقاضي أن يأذن له بعد بلوغه الخامسة عشرة وسماع أقوال الوصي بتسلم جانب من هذه الأموال لإدارتها 
3- إذا رد القاضي طلب الأذن فلا يجوز له تجديده قبل مضي سنة من تاريخ قرار الرد 
المادة 165-: 1- للقاصر المأذون مباشرة أعمال الإدارة وما يتفرع عنها كبيع الحاصلات وشراء الأدوات 
2- لا يجوز له بغير موافقة القاضي مزاولة التجارة و لا عقد الإجارة لمدة تزيد عن سنة ولا أن يستوفي حقاً أو يوفي ديناً لا يتعلق بأعمال الإدارة 
3- لا يجوز له استهلاك شيء من صافي دخله إلا القدر اللازم لنفقته نفقة من تلزمه نفقتهم قانوناً 
المادة 166- يعتبر القاصر المأذون كامل الأهلية فيما أذن له به وفي التقاضي فيه 
المادة 167-: 1- على المأذون له بالإدارة أن يقدم للقاضي حساباً سنوياً 
2- يأخذ القاضي عند النظر في الحساب رأي الولي أو الوصي وله أن يأمر بإيداع المتوفر من الدخل خزانة الحكومة أو مصرفاً يختاره 
3- ولا يجوز سحب شيء من الأموال المودعة بأمر القاضي إلا بإذن منه 
المادة 168- للقاضي عند اللزوم الحد من الأذن الممنوح للقاصر أو سلبه إياه، وذلك من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب مدير الأيتام أو أحد ذوي العلاقة 
المادة 169-: 1- للقاصر متى بلغ الثالثة عشر الحق في أن يتولى إدارة ماله الذي كسبه من عمله الخاص 
2- لا يكون القاصر ضامناً لديونه الناشئة عن هذه الإدارة إلا بقدر ذلك المال 
الولاية على النفس
المادة 170-: 1- للأب ثم للجد العصبي ولاية على نفس القاصر وماله وهما ملتزمان القيام بها 
2- لغيرهما من الأقارب بحسب الترتيب المبين في المادة 21 ولاية على نفسه دون ماله 
3- يدخل في الولاية النفسية سلطة التأديب والتطبيب والتعليم والتوجيه إلى حرفة إكتسابية والموافقة على التزويج وسائر أمور العناية بشخص القاصر 
4- يعتبر امتناع الولي عن إتمام تعليم الصغير حتى نهاية المرحلة الإلزامية سبباً لإسقاط ولايته وتعتبر معارضة الحاضنة أو تقصيرها في تنفيذ ذلك سبباً مسقطاً 
لحضانتها 
المادة 171- إذا اشترط المتبرع بمال للقاصر عدم تصرف وليه به تعين المحكمة وصياً خاصاً على هذا المال 
الولاية عن المال
المادة 172- للأب وللجد العصبي عند عدمه دون غيرهما ولاية على مال القاصر حفظاً وتصرفاً واستثماراً 
لا ينزع مال القاصر من يد الأب والجد العصبي ما لم تثبت خيانته أو سوء تصرفاته فيه وليس لأحدهما التبرع بمال القاصر أو بمنافعه أصلاً ولا بيع عقاره أو 
رهنه إلا بإذن القاضي بعد تحقق المسوغ 
المادة 173- إذا أصبحت أموال القاصر في خطر بسبب سوء تصرف الولي أو لأي سبب آخر أو خيف عليها منه فللمحكمة أن تنزع ولايته أو تحد منها ويجوز 
للقاضي أن يعهد إلى حاضنة القاصر ببعض أعمال الولي الشرعي المالية إذا تحقق له أن مصلحة القاصر تقضي بذلك وبعد سماع أقوال الولي 
المادة 174- تقف الولاية إذا اعتبر الولي مفقوداً أو حجر عليه أو اعتقل وتعرضت باعتقاله مصلحة القاصر للضياع ويعين للقاصر وصي موقت إذا لم يكن له 
ولي آخر 
المادة 175- تعين المحكمة وصياً خاصاً عند تعارض مصلحة القاصر مع مصلحة وليه أو عند تعارض مصالح القاصرين بعضها مع بعض 
نصب الاوصياء واهليتهم
المادة 176-: 1- يجوز للأب وللجد عند فقدان الأب أن يقيم وصياً مختاراً لولده القاصر أو الحمل، وله أن يرجع عن إيصائه 
2- وتعرض الوصاية بعد الوفاة على المحكمة لتثبيتها 
3- إن الوصاية في أموال القاصرين بعد وفاة الأب هي للوصي الذي اختاره الأب وإن لم يكن قريباً لهم على أن تعرض الوصاية على القاضي لتثبيتها فيما إذا 
كانت مستوفية لشروطها الشرعية 
المادة 177- إذا لم يكن للقاصر أو الحمل وصي مختار تعين المحكمة وصياً 
المادة 178 -: 1- يجب أن يكون الوصي عادلاً قادراً على القيام بالوصاية ذا أهلية كاملة وأن يكون من ملة القاصر 
2- لا يجوز أن يكون وصياً: 
أ ـ المحكوم عليه في جريمة سرقة أو إساءة الائتمان أو تزوير أو في جريمة من الجرائم المخلة بالأخلاق والآداب العامة 
ب ـ المحكوم بإفلاسه إلى أن يعاد إليه اعتباره 
ج ـ من قرر الأب أو الجد عند عدمه حرمانه من التعيين قبل وفاته إذا ثبت ذلك ببينة خطية 
د ـ من كان بينه هو أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو زوجه وبين القاصر نزاع قضائي أو خلاف عائلي يخشى منه على مصلحة القاصر 
المادة 179- ينصب القاضي وصياً خاصاً مؤقتا عند تعارض مصلحة القاصر مع مصلحة الوصي أو زوجه أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو من يمثلهم الوصي إن لم 
يبلغ هذا التعارض النزاع المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة 
صلاحيات الاوصياء
المادة 180- تبرع الوصي من مال القاصر باطل 
المادة 181- إذا كان للقاصر حصة شائعة في عقار فللوصي بإذن من المحكمة إجراء القسمة بالتراضي مع باقي الشركاء ولا تكون هذه القسمة نافذة إلا 
بتصديق القاضي 
المادة 182- لا يجوز للوصي دون إذن من المحكمة مباشرة التصرفات الآتية: 
أ ـ التصرف في أموال القاصر بالبيع أو الشراء أو المقايضة أو الشركة أو الإقراض أو الرهن أو أي نوع آخر من أنواع التصرفات الناقلة للملكية أو المرتبة لحق 
عيني 
ب ـ تحويل الديون التي تكون للقاصر وقبول الحوالة عليه 
جـ ـ استثمار الأموال وتصفيتها واقتراض المال للقاصر 
د ـ إيجار عقار القاصر لمدة أكثر من ثلاث سنوات في الأراضي الزراعية وأكثر من سنة في المباني 
هـ ـ إيجار عقار القاصر لمدة تمتد إلى سنة بعد بلوغه سن الرشد 
و ـ قبول التبرعات المقيدة بشرط أو رفضها 
ز ـ الإنفاق من مال القاصر على من تجب عليه نفقتهم إلا إذا كانت النفقة محكوماً بها حكماً مبرماً 
ح ـ الصلح والتحكيم 
ط ـ الوفاء بالالتزامات التي تكون على التركة أو القاصر ما لم يكن قد صدر بها حكم مبرم 
ي ـ رفع الدعاوى إلا ما يكون في تأخيره ضرر للقاصر أو ضياع حق له 
ك ـ التنازل عن الدعاوى وإسقاط حقه في طرق المراجعة القانونية 
ل ـ التعاقد مع المحامين للخصومة عن القاصر 
م ـ تبديل التأمينات أو تعديلها 
ن ـ استئجار أموال القاصر أو إيجارها لنفسه أو لزوجه أو لأحد أقاربه أو أصهاره حتى الدرجة الرابعة أو لمن يكون الوصي نائباً عنه 
ص ـ ما يصرف في تزويج القاصر 
ع ـ إصلاح عقار القاصر وترميمه وتبديل معالمه أو إنشاء بناء عليه أو هدمه أو غرس أغراس ونحو ذلك ويتضمن الإذن في هذه الحالة تحديد مدى التصرف 
وخطة العمل 
المادة 183- إذا رأى الوصي قبيل بلوغ القاصر الثامنة عشر أنه مجنون أو معتوه أو أنه لا يؤمن على أمواله إذا ما بلغ هذه السن فعليه أن يخبر المحكمة عن 
ذلك بعريضة رسمية لتنظر في استمرار الوصاية عليه 
تبت المحكمة في ذلك بموجب وثيقة بعد سماع أقوال القاصر وإجراء التحقيق أو الفحص الطبي 
المادة 184-: 1- على الوصي أن يودع باسم القاصر في خزانة الدولة أو في مصرف توافق عليه المحكمة كل ما يحصله من نقوده وما ترى المحكمة لزوماً 
لإيداعه من الأسناد والحلي وغيرها خلال خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ تسلمه إياها ولا يسحب منها شيء إلا بإذن القاضي 
2- يرفع من هذه الأموال قبل إيداعها مصاريف الإدارة والنفقة المقررة لشهر واحد 
المادة 185-: 1- على الوصي أن يقدم حسابا سنويا مؤيدا بالمستندات وفقا للأحكام المقررة في هذا القانون 
2- للقاضي أن يعفي الوصي من تقديم الحساب إذا كانت أموال القاصر لا تزيد على خمسمائة ليرة سورية 
المادة 186- للمحكمة أن تلزم الوصي بتقديم كفالة تقدرها وتكون مصاريفها على القاصر 
المادة 187-: 1- تكون الوصاية على أموال القاصر بغير أجر إلا إذا رأت المحكمة بناء على طلب الوصي أن تحدد له أجراً ثابتاً أو مكافأة عن عمل معين 
2- لا يجوز فرض أجرة عن مدة سابقة على الطلب 
المادة 188-: 1- إذا رأت المحكمة كف يد الوصي عينت وصياً موقتا لإدارة أموال القاصر إلى حين زوال سبب الكف أو تعيين وصي جديد 
2- تسري على الوصي الموقت أحكام الوصاية الواردة في هذا القانون 
المادة 189- تنتهي مهمة الوصي في الأحوال الآتية: 
أ ـ بموت القاصر 
ب ـ ببلوغه ثماني عشرة سنة إلا إذا قررت المحكمة قبل بلوغه هذه السن استمرار الوصاية عليه أو بلغها معتوهاً أو مجنوناً 
جـ ـ بعودة الولاية للأب أو للجد 
د ـ بانتهاء العمل الذي أقيم الوصي الخاص لمباشرته أو انقضاء المدة التي حدد بها تعيين الوصي الموقت 
هـ ـ بقبول استقالته 
و ـ بزوال أهليته 
ز ـ بفقده 
ح ـ بعزله 
المادة 190-: 1- يعزل الوصي في الحالات الآتية: 
أ ـ إذا تحقق فيه سبب من أسباب الحرمان من الوصاية المبينة في المادة 178 من هذا القانون 
ب ـ إذا حكم عليه بالسجن خلال وصايته حكماً مبرماً عن جريمة أخرى لمدة سنة فأكثر، ويجوز للقاضي في هذه الحالة الاكتفاء بتعيين وصي موقت 
جـ ـ إذا رأت المحكمة في أعمال الوصي أو إهماله ما يهدد مصلحة القاصر أو ظهرت في حسابه خيانة 
2- يكون العزل بوثيقة بعد التحقيق وسماع أقوال الوصي وطالب العزل 
المادة 191-: 1- على الوصي الذي انتهت وصايته أن يسلم في خلال ثلاثين يوماً من انتهائها الأموال التي في عهدته ويقدم عنها حساباً مؤيداً بالمستندات إلى 
من يخلفه أو إلى القاصر الذي بلغ سن الرشد أو إلى ورثته إن توفي وعليه أيضاً أن يقدم صورة عن الحساب إلى المحكمة وإلى الناظر إن وجد 
2- إذا توفي الوصي أو حجر عليه أو فقد فعلى ورثته أو من يمثله تسليم أموال القاصر وتقديم الحساب 
3- يباشر مدير الأيتام صلاحية الوصي بما يحقق مصلحة القاصر إلى أن يعين الوصي الخلف للوصي الذي انتهت وصايته لأي سبب كان 
المادة 192- كل وصي انتهت وصايته وامتنع دون عذر عن تسليم أموال القاصر لمن حل محله في الوصاية في المدة المحددة في المادة السابقة، أحيلت قضيته 
إلى النيابة العامة بعد إنذاره بعشرة أيام لإقامة الدعوى عليه بإساءة الائتمان 
المادة 193-: 1- إذا أخل الوصي بواجب من الواجبات المفروضة عليه بمقتضى هذا القانون كان مسئولا عما يلحق القاصر من ضرر بسبب تقصيره وضامناً له 
كالوكيل 
2- للقاضي أن يلزمه بتعويض للقاصر لا يتجاوز خمسمائة ليرة سورية وبحرمانه من أجره كله أو بعضه وبعزله أو بإحدى هذه العقوبات وذلك ما عدا الضمان 
المنصوص عليه في الفقرة السابقة، ويجوز إعفاء الوصي من ذلك كله أو بعضه إذا تدارك ما قصر فيه 
المادة 194- يقع باطلاً كل تعهد أو إبراء أو مصالحة يحصل عليها الوصي من القاصر الذي بلغ سن الرشد قبل الفصل نهائياً في الحساب 
المادة 195- على وصي الحمل أن يبلغ المحكمة انفصال الحمل حياً أو ميتاً أو انقضاء مدة الحمل دون ولادة وتستمر وصايته على المولود ما لم تعين المحكمة 
غيره 
المادة 196- و يجوز تعيين ناظر مع الوصي المختار أو مع وصي القاضي 
المادة 197-: 1- يتولى الناظر مراقبة الوصي في إدارة شؤون القاصر وعليه إبلاغ القاضي عن كل أمر تقضي مصلحة القاصر رفعه إليه 
2- على الوصي إجابة الناظر إلى كل ما يطلبه من إيضاح عن إدارة أموال القاصر وتمكينه من فحص الأوراق والمستندات الخاصة بهذه الأموال 
المادة 198-:1- إذا شغرت الوصاية وجب على الناظر فوراً أن يطلب إلى المحكمة إقامة وصي جديد 
2- إلى أن يباشر الوصي الجديد عمله يقوم الناظر من تلقاء نفسه بالأعمال التي يكون في تأجيلها ضرر 
المادة 199-: 1- يسري على الناظر فيما يتعلق بتعيينه وعزله وقبول استقالته وأجره عن أعماله ومسؤوليته عن تقصيره ما يسري على الوصي من أحكام 
2- ينتهي النظر بانتهاء الوصاية مع ملاحظة ما توجبه المادة السابقة 
القواعد
المادة 200-: 1- المجنون والمعتوه محجوران لذاتهما ويقام على كل منهما قيم بوثيقة 
2- السفيه والمغفل يحجران قضاءً وتصرفاتهما قبل القضاء نافذة ويقام على كل منهما قيم بقرار الحجر نفسه أو بوثيقة على حدة 
3- السفيه هو الذي يبذر أمواله ويضعها في غير مواضعها بإنفاقه ما يعد من مثله تبذيراً 
4- المغفل هو الذي تغلب عليه الغفلة في أخذه وعطائه ولا يعرف أن يحتاط في معاملته لبلاهته 
المادة 201- للقاضي أن يأذن بتسليم المحجور عليه للسفه والغفلة جانباً من أمواله لإدارتها وتسري عليه أحكام القاصر المأذون 
الوكالة القضائية
المادة 202- 
المفقود هو كل شخص لا تعرف حياته أو مماته أو تكون حياته محققة ولكنه لا يعرف له مكان 
المادة 203- يعتبر كالمفقود الغائب الذي منعته ظروف قاهرة من ال إلى مقامه أو إدارة شؤونه بنفسه أو بوكيل عنه مدة أكثر من سنة وتعطلت بذلك مصالحه أو 
مصالح غيره 
المادة 204 - إذا ترك المفقود وكيلاً عاماً تحكم المحكمة بتثبيته متى توافرت فيه الشروط الواجب توافرها في الوصي وإلا عينت له وكيلاً قضائياً 
المادة 205-: 1- ينتهي الفقدان بعودة المفقود أو بموته أو بالحكم باعتباره ميتاً عند بلوغه الثمانين من العمر 
2- ويحكم بموت المفقود بسبب العمليات الحربية أو الحالات المماثلة المنصوص عليها في القوانين العسكرية النافذة والتي يغلب عليه فيها الهلاك وذلك بعد أربع 
سنوات من تاريخ فقدانه 
المادة 206- يسري على القيم والوكيل القضائي ما يسري على الوصي من أحكام إلا ما يستثنى بنص صريح 
ركن الوصية وصحتها
المادة 207- الوصية تصرف في التركة مضاف إلى ما بعد الموت 
المادة 208 - تنعقد الوصية بالعبارة أو بالكتابة فإذا كان الموصي عاجزاً عنهما انعقدت الوصية بإشارته المفهومة 
المادة 209- تشترط في صحة الوصية ألا تكون بما نهى عنه شرعاً 
المادة 210-: 1- تصح إضافة الوصية إلى المستقبل، وتعليقها بالشرط وتقييدها به إذا كان الشرط صحيحاً 
2- الشرط الصحيح هو ما كان فيه مصلحة مشروعة للموصي أو للموصى له أو لغيرهما ولم يكن منهياً عنه بمنع ولا مخالفاً لمقاصد الشريعة 
3- تجب مراعاة هذا الشرط ما دامت المصلحة المقصودة به متحققة 
4- إذا قيدت الوصية بشرط غير صحيح صحت الوصية وألغي الشرط 
المادة 211-: 1- يشترط في الموصي أن يكون أهلاً للتبرع قانوناً 
2- على أنه إذا كان محجوراً عليه لسفه أو غفلة جازت وصيته بإذن القاضي 
المادة 212- يشترط في الموصى له: 
أ ـ أن يكون معلوماً 
ب ـ أن يكون موجوداً عند الوصية وحين موت الوصي إن كان معيناً 
المادة 213-: 1- الوصية لله تعالى ولأعمال البر بدون تعيين جهة تصرف في وجوه الخير 
2- الوصية لأماكن العبادة والمؤسسات الخيرية والعلمية وسائر المصالح العامة تصرف على عمارتها ومصالحها وفقرائها وغير ذلك من شؤونها ما لم يتعين 
المصرف بعرف أو قرينة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 214- تصح الوصية لجهة معينة من جهات البر ستوجد في المستقبل، فإن تعذر وجودها صرفت الوصية إلى أقرب مجانس لتلك الجهة 
المادة 215-: 1- تصح الوصية للأشخاص مع اختلاف الدين والملة بينهم وبين الموصي 
2- إذا كان الموصى له أجنبياً تشترط المعاملة بالمثل 
المادة 216- يشترط في الموصى به: 
أ ـ أن يكون قابلاً للتمليك بعد موت الموصي ومتقوما في شريعته 
ب ـ أن يكون موجوداً عند الوصية في ملك الموصي إن كان معيناً بالذات 
المادة 217- تصح الوصية بالحقوق التي تنتقل بالإرث ومنها حق المنفعة بالعين المستأجرة بعد وفاة المستأجر 
المادة 218- تصح الوصية بإقراض الموصى له قدراً معلوماً من المال ولا تنفذ فيما زاد من هذا المقدار على ثلث التركة إلا بإجازة الورثة 
المادة 219-: 1- إذا خصص الشخص في حياته كلاً من ورثته أو بعضهم بأعيان من ماله تعادل حصته الإرثية وأوصى بتنفيذ هذا التخصيص بعد وفاته جاز ذلك 
وكان لازماً بوفاته 
2- إذا زاد ما خصص لبعضهم عن حصته الإرثية جرى على الزيادة حكم الوصية للوارث 
بطلان الوصية وال عنها
المادة 220- تبطل الوصية: 
أ ـ بجنون الموصي جنوناً مطبقاً إذا اتصل بالموت 
ب ـ بموت الموصى له قبل الموصي 
ج ـ بهلاك الموصى به المعين قبل وفاة الموصي 
د ـ ب الموصي عن الوصية صراحة أو دلالة 
هـ ـ برد الموصى له بعد وفاة الموصي وفقاً لما هو مبين في الفصل التالي 
المادة 221- يعتبر اً عن الوصية كل فعل أو تصرف يدل بقرينة أو عرف على ال عنها ما لم يصرح الموصي بأنه لم يقصد ال 
المادة 222- لا يعتبر إنكار الإيصاء اً ولا الفعل الذي يزيد في الموصى به زيادة لا يمكن تسليمه إلا بها 
المادة 223- يمنع من استحقاق الوصية الاختيارية أو الواجبة: 
أ ـ قتل الموصى له للموصي قصداً سواء أكان القاتل فاعلاً أصلياً أو شريكاً إذا كان القتل بلا حق ولا عذر، وكان القاتل عاقلاً بالغاً من العمر خمس عشرة سنة 
ب ـ تسببه قصداً في قتل الموصي، ويعتبر من التسبب شهادته عليه زوراً إذا أدت إلى قتله 
المادة 224- إذا بطلت الوصية أو ردت في الكل أو البعض عاد ما بطلت فيه إلى تركة الموصي 
قبول الوصية وردها
المادة 225- الوصية لغير معين لا تحتاج إلى قبول ولا ترتد برد أحد 
المادة 226- الوصية لشخص طبيعي معين ترد برده إذا كان كامل الأهلية حين وفاة الموصي 
المادة 227-: 1- يشترط في الرد أن يكون بعد وفاة الموصي وخلال ثلاثين يوماً منها أو من حين علم الموصى له بالوصية أو لم يكن عالماً حين الوفاة 
2- إذا انقضت هذه المدة وهو ساكت عالم أو مات الموصى له خلالها دون أن يرد ولو كان غير عالم بالوصية اعتبر قابلاً، وكانت الوصية تركة عنه 
المادة 228-: 1- رد الوصية يقبل التجزئة 
2- يجوز الرد لبعض الوصية ومن بعض الموصى لهم وتبطل بالنسبة للمردود وللراد فقط 
المادة 229- لا عبرة لقبول الوصية بعد الرد، ولا للرد بعد القبول إلا أن يقبل الورثة 
الموصى له
المادة 230-: 1- إذا كان الموصى له موجوداً عند موت الموصي استحق الموصى به من حين الموت ما لم يفد نص الوصية ثبوت الاستحقاق في وقت معين 
بعد الموت 
2- تكون زوائد الموصى به من حين الموت ملكاً للموصى له ولا تعتبر وصية وعلى الموصى له نفقة الموصى به منذ استحقاقه له 
المادة 231-: 1- تصح الوصية بالأعيان للمعدوم ولما يشمل الموجود والمعدوم ممن يحصون، فإن لم يوجد أحد من الموصى لهم وقت موت الموصي كانت 
الغلة لورثته وعند اليأس من وجود أحد من الموصى لهم تكون العين الموصى بها ملكاً لورثة الموصي 
2- إن وجد أحد من الموصى لهم عند موت الموصي أو بعده كانت الغلة له وكل من وجد منهم بعده شاركه في الغلة إلى حين اليأس من وجود غيرهم فتكون 
العين والغلة لمن وجد منهم ويكون نصيب من مات منهم تركة عنه 
3- إذا كانت الوصية لهم بالمنافع وحدها استحق هذه المنافع من يوجد من الموصى لهم عند وفاة الموصى أو بعده وعند اليأس من وجود غيرهم من الموصى 
لهم ترد العين لورثة الموصي 
المادة 232-: 1- لا تصح الوصية للذرية إلا لطبقة واحدة 
2- إذا انقرضت الطبقة عادت العين تركة للموصي إلا إذا كان قد أوصى بها أو ببعضها لغيرهم 
المادة 233-: 1- تصح الوصية لمن لا يحصون ويختص بها المحتاجون منهم ويترك أمر توزيعها بينهم لاجتهاد من له تنفيذ الوصية دون التقيد بالتعميم أو 
المساواة 
2- من له تنفيذ الوصية هو الوصي المختار فإن لم يوجد فالقاضي أو من يعينه لذلك 
المادة 234- إذا كانت الوصية لقوم محصورين بلفظ يتناولهم ولم يعينوا بأسمائهم وكان بعضهم غير أهل للوصية له وقت وفاة الموصي استحق الباقون جميع 
الوصية وفقاً لأحكام هذا الفصل 
المادة 235 - إذا كانت الوصية مشتركة بين معينين وجماعة أو جهة أو بين جماعة وجهة أو بينهم جميعاً كان لكل شخص معين ولكل فرد من أفراد الجماعة 
المحصورين ولكل جماعة غير محصورة ولكل جهة سهم من الموصى به 
المادة 236 -: 1- تصح الوصية للحمل المعين وفقاً لما يلي: 
أ ـ إذا أقر الموصي بوجود الحمل حين الإيصاء يشترط أن يولد حياً لسنة فأقل من ذلك لحين 
ب ـ إذا كانت الحامل معتدة من وفاة أو فرقة بائنة يشترط أن يولد حياً لسنة فأقل من ذلك لحين 
ج ـ إذا لم يكن الموصي مقراً ولا الحامل معتدة يشترط أن يولد حياً لتسعة أشهر فأقل من حين الوصية 
د ـ إذا كانت الوصية لحمل من شخص معين يشترط مع ما تقدم أن يثبت نسب الولد من ذلك الشخص 
2- توقف غلة الموصى به منذ وفاة الموصي إلى أن ينفصل الحمل حياً فتكون له 
المادة 237-: 1- إذا جاءت الحامل في وقت واحد أو في وقتين بينهما أقل من ستة أشهر بولدين حيين أو أكثر كانت الوصية بينهم بالتساوي إلا إذا نصت الوصية 
على خلاف ذلك 
2- إن انفصل أحدهم غير حي استحق الحي منهم كل الوصية 
3- إن مات أحد الأولاد بعد الولادة ففي الوصية بالأعيان تكون حصته بين ورثته، وفي الوصية بالمنافع تكون حصته في بدل المنفعة إلى حين موته بين ورثته 
وبعد موته ترد إلى ورثة الموصي 
الموصى به
المادة 238-: 1- تنفذ الوصية لغير الوارث بثلث ما يبقى من التركة بعد وفاء الدين من غير إجازة الورثة 
2- لا تنفذ للوارث ولا بما زاد على الثلث إلا إذا أجازها الورثة بعد وفاة الموصي وكان المجيز كامل الأهلية 
3- لا تنفذ فيما يستغرقه دين إلا بإجازة الدائن الكامل الأهلية أو بسقوط الدين 
4- تنفذ وصية من لا دين عليه ولا إرث له بكل ما له من غير توقف على إجازة أحد 
المادة 239- إذا كان الدين غير مستغرق للتركة واستوفى كله أو بعضه من الوصية كان للموصى له أن يرجع بقدر المستوفى في حدود ثلث الباقي من التركة 
بعد وفاء الدين 
المادة 240- الوصية ببيع شيء أو إجارته من شخص ببدل فيه غبن فاحش يزيد مبلغه عن ثلث التركة يتوقف تنفيذها على إجازة الورثة ما لم يقبل الموصى له 
بدفع الزيادة 
المادة 241- إذا كانت الوصية بقدر محدود من النقود أو بعين وكان في التركة دين أو مال غائب فإن خرج الموصى به من ثلث الحاضر من التركة استحقه 
الموصى له وإلا استوفى منه بقدر هذا الثلث، وكان الباقي للورثة، وكلما حضر شيء استوفى الموصى له ثلثه حتى يستكمل حقه 
المادة 242 -: 1- إذا كانت الوصية بسهم شائع في التركة وكان فيها دين أو مال غائب استوفى الموصى له سهمه في الحاضر وكلما حضر شيء استوفى 
سهمه فيه 
2- إذا كان للتركة دين على أحد الورثة مستحق الأداء تقع المقاصة بينه وبين مجانسه من التركة ويعتبر الدين بهذه المقاصة مالاً حاضراً 
3- إذا لم يكن في التركة مال من جنس الدين الذي على الوارث لا تقع المقاصة ولكن يصير نصيب الوارث في التركة محجوزاً لاستيفاء الدين ويعتبر ما يساوي 
هذا النصيب من الدين مالاً حاضراً 
4- تعتبر أنواع النقد وأوراقه جنساً واحداً في المقاصة 
المادة 243-: 1- إذا كانت الوصية بعين من التركة أو بنوع من أنواعها فهلك الموصى به أو استحق فلا شيء للموصى له 
2- إذا هلك بعضه أو استحق أخذ الموصى له ما بقي منه ضمن حدود ثلث التركة غير محسوب منها الهالك 
المادة 244-: 1- إذا كانت الوصية بحصة شائعة في معين فهلك أو استحق فلا شيء للموصى له 
2- إذا هلك بعضه أو استحق أخذ الموصى له جميع وصيته من الباقي غير الباقي غير متجاوزة ثلث التركة 
المادة 245-: 1- إذا كانت الوصية بحصة شائعة في نوع من أموال الموصي فهلك أو استحق فلا شيء للموصى له 
2- إن هلك بعضه أو استحق اعتبر الهالك كأنه لم يكن وانصرفت الوصية إلى الباقي 
الوصية بالمنافع
المادة 246-: 1- إذا كانت الوصية بالمنفعة مدة محددة المبدأ والمنتهى استحق الموصى له المنفعة في هذه المدة فإذا انقضت المدة قبل وفاة الموصي بطلت 
الوصية و إذا انقضى بعضها استحق الموصى له المنفعة في باقيها 
2- إذا كانت المدة معينة القدر غير محددة المبدأ بدأت من وقت وفاة الموصي مع ملاحظة حكم المادة التالية 
المادة 247-: 1- إذا منع أحد الورثة الموصى له من الانتفاع بالعين الموصى بمنفعتها ضمن له بدل المنفعة 
2- إذا كان المنع من جميع الورثة كان الموصى له بالخيار بين الانتفاع بالعين مدة أخرى و تضمينهم بدل المنفعة 
3- إذا كان المنع من جهة الموصي أو لعذر قاهر حال بين الموصى له والانتفاع وجبت له مدة أخرى من وقت زوال المانع 
المادة 248- إذا كانت العين الموصى بمنفعتها تحتمل الانتفاع أو الاستغلال على وجه غير الذي أوصى به جاز للموصى له أن ينتفع بها أو يستغلها على الوجه 
الذي يراه بشرط عدم الإضرار بالعين الموصى بمنفعتها 
المادة 249- إذا كانت الوصية بالثمرة فللموصى له الثمرة القائمة وقت موت الموصي وما يحدث منها ما لم تدل قرينة على خلاف ذلك 
المادة 250- في الوصية بحصة من المنفعة تستوفى تلك الحصة بقسمة الغلة أو الثمرة بين الموصى له وورثة الموصي بنسبة ما يخص كل فريق أو بالمهايأة 
زماناً أو مكاناً أو بقسمة العين إذا كانت تحتمل القسمة من غير ضرر وللمحكمة عند الاختلاف تعيين إحدى هذه الطرائق 
المادة 251-: 1- إذا كانت الوصية لجهة بالمنفعة ولأخرى بالرقبة جازت الوصيتان وكانت الضرائب التي تفرض على العين ونفقات الانتفاع على الموصى له 
بالمنفعة 
2- ينفذ بيع ورثة الموصي نصيبهم في العين الموصى بمنفعتها دون حاجة إلى إجازة الموصى له 
المادة 252- تسقط الوصية بالمنفعة في الحالات التالية: 
أ ـ بوفاة الموصى له قبل استيفاء المنفعة الموصى بها كلها أو بعضها 
ب ـ بتملك الموصى له العين التي أوصى له بمنفعتها 
جـ ـ بتنازله عن حقه فيها لورثة الموصي بعوض أو بغير عوض 
د ـ باستحقاق العين 
المادة 253- يحسب خروج الوصية بالمنافع والحقوق من ثلث التركة كما يلي: 
أ ـ إذا كانت الوصية بالمنافع مؤيدة أو مطلقة أو لمدة حياة الموصى له أو لمدة تزيد على عشر سنين ففي الوصية بجميع منافع العين تعتبر المنافع مساوية 
لقيمة العين نفسها وفي الوصية بحصة نسبية من المنافع تعتبر مساوية لنظير هذه النسبة من العين 
ب ـ إذا كانت لوصية بالمنافع لمدة لا تزيد عن عشر سنين قدرت بقيمة المنفعة الموصى بها في هذه المدة 
جـ ـ إذا كانت الوصية بحق من الحقوق قدرت بالفرق بين قيمة العين محملة بالحق الموصى به وقيمتها بدونه 
احكام الزيادة في الموصى بهم
المادة 254-: 1- إذا زاد الموصي في العين الموصى بها شيئاً لا يستقل بنفسه التحق بالوصية 
2- إن كانت الزيادة مما يستقل بنفسه شارك الورثة الموصى له في المجموع بحصة تعادل قيمة الزيادة قائمة 
3- إن كانت الزيادة مما يتسامح في مثله عادة أو وجد ما يدل على أن الموصي قد قصد إلحاقها بالوصية فإنها تلحق بها 
المادة 255- إذا هدم الموصي العقار الموصى به وأعاد بناءه مغيراً معالمه دون نوعه كانت العين بحالها الجديدة وصية 
المادة 256- إذا جعل الموصي من بناء العين الموصى بها ومن بناء عين أخرى وحدة لا يمكن معها تسليم الموصى به منفرداً اشترك الموصى له مع الورثة 
بقدر قيمة وصيته 
الوصية الواجبة
المادة 257-: 1- من توفي وله أولاد ابن وقد مات ذلك الابن قبله أو معه وجب لأحفاده هؤلاء في ثلث تركته وصية بالمقدار والشرائط الآتية: 
أ ـ الوصية الواجبة لهؤلاء الأحفاد تكون بمقدار حصتهم مما يرثه أبوهم عن أصله المتوفى على فرض موت أبيهم أثر وفاة أصله المذكور على أن لا يتجاوز ذلك 
ثلث التركة 
ب ـ لا يستحق هؤلاء الأحفاد وصية إن كانوا وارثين لأصل أبيهم جداً كان أو جدة، أو كان قد أوصى لهم أو أعطاهم في حياته بلا عوض مقدار ما يستحقون بهذه 
الوصية الواجبة، فإن أوصى بأقل من ذلك وجبت تكملته وإن أوصى بأكثر كان الزائد وصية اختيارية، وإن أوصى لبعضهم فقط وجبت الوصية للآخر بقدر نصيبه 
ج ـ تكون الوصية لأولاد الابن ولأولاد ابن الابن وإن نزل واحداً كانوا أو أكثر للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، يحجب فيها كل أصل فرعه دون فرع غيره ويأخذ كل فرع 
نصيب أصله فقط 
2- هذه الوصية الواجبة مقدمة على الوصايا الاختيارية في الاستيفاء من ثلث التركة 
تزاحم الوصايا
المادة 258- إذا زادت الوصايا على ثلث التركة وأجازها الورثة وكانت التركة لا تفي بالوصايا أو لم يجيزوها وكان الثلث لا يفي بها قسمت التركة أو الثلث 
بحسب الأحوال بين الوصايا بالمحاصة على ألا يستوفي الموصى له بالعين نصيبه إلا من هذه العين 
المادة 259- إذا كانت الوصية بالقربات ولم يف بها ما تنفذ فيه الوصية فإن كانت متحدة الدرجات كانت متساوية في الاستحقاق وإن اختلفت درجاتها قدمت 
الفرائض على الواجبات والواجبات على النوافل 
المواريث

----------


## هيثم الفقى

احكام عامة
المادة 260-: 1- يستحق الإرث بموت المورث أو باعتباره ميتاً بحكم القاضي 
2- يجب لاستحقاق الإرث تحقق حياة الوارث وقت موت المورث أو وقت الحكم باعتباره ميتاً ويكون الحمل مستحقاً للإرث إذا توافر فيه ما نص عليه في المادة 
236 
المادة 261- إذا مات اثنان ولم يعلم أيهما مات أولاً فلا استحقاق لأحدهما في تركة الآخر سواء أكان موتهما في حادث واحد أم لا 
المادة 262-: 1- يؤدى من التركة بحسب الترتيب الآتي: 
أ ـ ما يكفي لتجهيز الميت ومن تلزمه نفقته من الموت إلى الدفن بالقدر المشروع 
ب ـ ديون الميت 
جـ ـ الوصية الواجبة 
د ـ الوصية الاختيارية 
هـ ـ المواريث بحسب ترتيبها في هذا القانون 
2- إذا لم توجد ورثة قضى من التركة بالترتيب الآتي: 
أ ـ استحقاق من أقر له الميت بنسب على غيره 
ب ـ ما أوصى به فيما زاد على الحد الذي تنفذ فيه الوصية 
3- إذا لم يوجد أحد من هؤلاء آلت التركة أو ما بقي منها إلى الخزانة العامة 
اسباب الارث وموانعه وطرائقه
المادة 263-: 1- أسباب الإرث ـ الزوجية والقرابة 
2- للإرث ثلاث طرائق ـ الفريضة المقدرة، أو العصوبة، أو حق الرحم 
3- يكون الإرث بالزوجية بطريق الفرض 
4- يكون الإرث بالقرابة بطريق الفرض أو العصوبة أو بهما معاً أو بالنصيب الرحمي فإذا كان لوارث جهتا ارث ورث بهما معاً مع مراعاة أحكام المادتين 271 
و 296 
المادة 264- يمنع من الإرث ما يلي: 
أ ـ موانع الوصية المذكورة في المادة 223 
ب ـ اختلاف الدين بين المسلم وغيره 
جـ ـ لا يمنح الأجنبي حق الإرث إلا إذا كانت قوانين بلاده تمنح مثل ذلك للسوريين 
الارث بطريقة الفريضة
المادة 265-: 1- الفرض سهم مقدر للوارث في التركة ويبدأ في التوريث بأصحاب الفروض وهم: الأب، الجد العصبي وإن علا، الأخ لأم، الأخت لأم، الزوج، 
الزوجة، البنات ، بنات الابن وإن نزل، الأخوات لأب وأم، الأخوات لأب، الأم، الجدة الثابتة وإن علت 
2- الجد العصبي هو الذي لا يدخل في نسبته إلى الميت الأنثى فإذا دخلت في نسبته أنثى فهو جد رحمي والجدة الثابتة هي التي لا يدخل في نسبتها إلى الميت، جد 
رحمي 
المادة 266- مع مراعاة حكم المادة 281 للأب وكذا للجد العصبي فرض السدس إذا وجد للميت ولد أو ولد ابن وإن نزل 
المادة 267-: 1- لأولاد الأم فرض السدس للواحد، والثلث للاثنين فأكثر ذكورهم وإناثهم في القسمة سواء 
2- في الحالة الثانية إذا استغرقت الفروض التركة وكان مع أولاد الأم أخ شقيق أو أخوة أشقاء بالانفراد أو مع أخت شقيقة أو أكثر، يقسم الثلث بين الجميع على 
الوجه المتقدم 
المادة 268-: 1- للزوج فرض النصف عند عدم الولد وولد الابن وإن نزل . والربع مع الولد أو ولد الابن وإن نزل 
2- للزوجة و لو كانت مطلقة رجعياً إذا مات الزوج وهي في العدة فرض الربع عند عدم الولد وولد الابن وإن نزل. والثمن مع الولد أو ولد الابن وإن نزل وذلك 
مع مراعاة حكم المادة 116 المتقدمة في طلاق المريض 
3- إذا تعددت الزوجات اشتركن في هذه الفريضة 
المادة 269- مع مراعاة حكم المادة 277: 
1- للواحدة من البنات فرض النصف، وللاثنين فأكثر الثلثان 
2- لبنات الابن الفرض المتقدم ذكره عند عدم وجود بنت أو بنت ابن أعلى منهن درجة 
3- لهن ولو تعددن السدس مع البنت أو بنت الابن الأعلى درجة 
المادة 270- مع مراعاة حكم المادتين 277 و 280: 
1- للواحدة من الأخوات الشقيقات فرض النصف وللاثنتين فأكثر الثلثان 
2- للأخوات لأب الفرض المتقدم ذكره عند عدم وجود أخت شقيقة 
3- لهن ولو تعددن السدس مع الأخت الشقيقة 
المادة 271-: 1- للأم فرض السدس مع الولد أو ولد الابن وإن نزل أو مع اثنين فأكثر من الأخوة أو الأخوات 
2- لها الثلث في غير هذه الأحوال، غير أنها إذا اجتمعت مع أحد الزوجين والأب فقط كان لها ثلث ما بقي بعد فرض أحد الزوجين 
المادة 272- للجدة الثابتة أو الجدات السدس ويقسم بينهن على السواء لا فرق بين ذات قرابة وقرابتين 
المادة 273- إذا زاد أنصباء أصحاب الفروض على التركة قسمت بينهم أنصباؤهم في الإرث 

الارث بطريقة العصوبة النسبية
المادة 274-: 1- إذا لم يوجد أحد من ذوي الفروض أو وجد ولم تستغرق الفروض التركة كانت التركة أو ما بقي منها بعد الفروض للعصبة من النسب 
2- العصبة من النسب ثلاثة أنواع : 
أ ـ عصبة بالنفس 
ب ـ عصبة بالغير 
جـ ـ عصبة مع الغير 
المادة 275-: للعصوبة بالنفس جهات أربع مقدم بعضها على بعض في الإرث على الترتيب الآتي: 
1- البنوة وتشمل الأبناء وأبناء الابن وإن نزل 
2- الأبوة وتشمل الأب والجد العصبي وإن علا 
3- الأخوة وتشمل الأخوة لأبوين والأخوة لأب وأبناءهما وإن نزلوا 
4- العمومة وتشمل أعمام الميت لأبوين أو لأب وأعمام أبيه كذلك وأعمام جده العصبي وإن علا وأبناء من ذكروا وإن نزلوا 
المادة 276-: 1- إذا اتحدت العصبة بالنفس في الجهة كان المستحق للإرث أقربهم درجة إلى الميت 
2- إذا اتحدوا في الجهة والدرجة كان التقديم بقوة القرابة فمن كانت قرابته من الأبوين قدم على من كانت قرابته من الأب فقط 
3- إذا اتحدوا في الجهة والدرجة والقوة كان الإرث بينهم على السواء 
المادة 277-: 1- العصبة بالغير هن: 
أ ـ البنات مع الأبناء 
ب ـ بنات الابن وإن نزل مع أبناء الابن وإن نزل إذا كانوا في درجتهن مطلقاً أو كانوا أنزل منهن إذا لم يرثن بغير ذلك 
جـ ـ الأخوات لأبوين مع الأخوة لأبوين والأخوات لأب مع الأخوة لأب 
2- يكون الإرث بينهم في هذه الأحوال للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين 
المادة 278-: 1- العصبة من الغير هن: الأخوات لأبوين أو لأب مع البنات أو أبناء الابن وإن نزل، ويكون لهن الباقي من التركة بعد الفروض 
2- في هذه الحالة تعتبر الأخوات لأبوين كالأخوة لأبوين، وتعتبر الأخوات لأب كالأخوة لأب ويأخذون أحكامهم بالنسبة لباقي العصبات في التقديم بالجهة والدرجة 
والقوة 
المادة 279-: 1- إذا اجتمع الجد العصبي مع الأخوة والأخوات لأبوين أو لأب فإنه يقاسمهم كأخ إن كانوا ذكوراً فقط أو ذكوراً وإناثاً أو إناثاً عصبن مع الفرع 
الوارث من الإناث 
2- إذا كان الجد مع أخوات لم يعصبن بالذكور ولا مع الفرع الوارث من الإناث فإنه يستحق الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروض بطريق التعصيب 
3- على أنه إذا كانت المقاسمة أو الإرث بالتعصيب على الوجه المتقدم تحرم الجد من الإرث أو تنقصه عن الثلث اعتبر صاحب فرض الثلث 
4- ولا يعتبر في المقاسمة من كان محجوباً من الأخوة والأخوات لأب 
المادة 280- إذا اجتمع الأب أو الجد مع البنت أو بنت الابن وإن نزل استحق السدس فرضاً والباقي بطريق العصوبة 
الحجب
المادة 281-: 1- الحجب هو أن يكون لشخص أهلية الإرث ولكنه لا يرث بسبب وجود وارث آخر 
2- المحجوب يحجب غيره 
المادة 282- المحروم من الإرث لمانع من موانعه لا يحجب أحد من الورثة 
المادة 283-: 1- تحجب الجدة الثابتة بالأم مطلقاً، والجدة البعيدة بالجدة القريبة، والجدة لأب بالأب 
2- الجد العصبي يحجب الجدة إذا كانت أصلاً له 
المادة 284- يحجب أولاد الأم و الأب وبالجد العصبي وإن علا وبالولد وولد الابن وإن نزل 
المادة 285-: 1- يحجب كل من الابن وابن الابن وإن نزل بنت الابن التي تكون أنزل منه درجة 
2- يحجبها أيضاً بنتان أو بنتا ابن أعلى منه درجة ما لم يكن معها من يعصبها طبقاً لحكم المادة 277
المادة 286- يحجب الأخت لأبوين كل من الأب والابن وابن الابن وإن نزل 
المادة 287- يحجب الأخت لأب كل من الأب والابن وابن الابن وإن نزل، كما يحجبها الأخ لأبوين والأخت لأبوين، إذا كانت عصبة مع غيرها، طبقاً لحكم المادة 
278 والأختان لأبوين إذا لم يوجد أخ لأب 
الرد
المادة 288- 1- إذا لم تستغرق الفروض التركة ولم يوجد عصبة من النسب رد الباقي على غير الزوجين من أصحاب الفروض بنسبة فروضهم 
2- يرد باقي التركة إلى أحد الزوجين إذا لم يوجد عصبة من النسب أو أحد أصحاب الفروض النسبية أو أحد ذوي الأرحام 
الارث بحق الرحم
المادة 289-: 1- إذا لم يوجد أحد من ذوي الفروض ولا من العصبات النسبية كان ميراث الميت لذوي الأرحام 
2- ذوو الأرحام هم الأقارب من غير أصحاب الفروض أو العصبات النسبية الذين سبق بيانهم 
تصنيف ذوي الارحام
المادة 290-: 1- ذوو الأرحام أربعة أصناف مقدم بعضها على بعض في الإرث بحسب الترتيب التالي: 
الصنف الأول ـ من كان من فروع الميت وهم أولاد البنات وأولاد بنات الابن مهما نزلوا 
الصنف الثاني ـ من كان من أصول الميت وهم الأجداد الرحميون، والجدات غير الثابتات مهما علوا 
الصنف الثالث ـ من كان من فروع أبوي الميت، وهم أولاد الأخوات مطلقا، وأولاد الأخوة لأم، وبنات الأخوة لأبوين أو لأب، وفروع هؤلاء الأولاد مهما نزلوا 
الصنف الرابع ـ من كان من فروع أحد أجداد أو جدات الميت مهما علوا 
2- هذا الصنف الرابع يقسم إلى مراتب صعودا، وتقسم كل مرتبة إلى طبقات نزولا 
أ ـ المرتبة من هذا الصنف هي فروع كل جد مهما نزلوا 
فالمرتبة الأولى فروع أجداد الميت الأدنين (أبي أبيه، وأبي أمه، وأم أبيه، وأم أمه) 
والمرتبة الثانية فروع أجداد أبويه 
والمرتبة الثالثة فروع أجداد جديه وهكذا… 
ب ـ الطبقة هي كل درجة من فروع المرتبة الواحدة 
فالأعمام لأم، والعمات والأخوال والخالات هم الطبقة الأولى من المرتبة الأولى وأولاد هؤلاء، وبنات الأعمام لأبوين أو لأب هم الطبقة الثانية منها، وهكذا… 
ميراث ذو الارحام
المادة 291-: 1- الصنف الأول من ذوي الأرحام أولاهم أقربهم درجة إلى الميت 
2- إن استووا في الدرجة فولد صاحب الفرض أولى من ولد ذي الرحم 
3- إن كانوا كلهم يدلون أو لا يدلون بصاحب فرض اشتركوا في الإرث 
المادة 292-: 1- الصنف الثاني من ذوي الأرحام يقدم أيضا منهم الأقرب درجة ثم من يدلي بصاحب فرض كما في الصنف الأول 
2- إذا تساووا درجة و إدلاء ينظر: 
أ ـ إن كانوا جميعا من جانب الأب أو من جانب الأم اشتركوا في الميراث 
ب ـ إن اختلف جانبهم فالثلثان لقرابة الأب والثلث لقرابة الأم 
المادة 293-: 1- الصنف الثالث من ذوي الأرحام أولاهم بالميراث أيضا أقربهم درجة إلى الميت 
2- إن استووا في الدرجة قدم ولد العصبة على ولد ذي الرحم 
3- إن كانوا جميعا أولاد عصبات أو أولاد أرحام قدم الأقوى قرابة، فمن كان أصله لأبوين يحجب من كان أصله لأحدهما فقط، ومن كان أصله لأب يحجب من كان 
أصله لأم 
4- فإن استووا في قوة القرابة أيضا اشتركوا في الإرث 
المادة 294-: 1- كل مرتبة من مراتب الصنف الرابع بجميع طبقاتها تقدم على المراتب التي قوتها بجميع طبقاتها 
2- كل طبقة من كل مرتبة تحجب الطبقات التي تحتها 
المادة 295-: 1- الطبقة الأولى من كل مرتبة من مراتب الصنف الرابع إذا وجد فيها متعددون وكانوا كلهم من جانب الأب فقط كالعمات أو من جانب الأم فقط 
كالأخوال، قدم الأقوى قرابة، فالعمة لأبوين أو لأب تحجب العم لأم، وكذا الخالة لأبوين تحجب الخال لأب. فإن كانوا متساوين في قوة القرابة اشتركوا في الإرث 
2- إذا كان بعضهم من جانب الأب وبعضهم من جانب الأم فالثلثان لفريق الأب والثلث لفريق الأم، ثم يوزع نصيب كل فريق بين أفراده بحسب قوة القرابة على 
النحو المبين في الفقرة السابقة 
المادة 296-: 1- في الطبقات النازلة من كل مرتبة من مراتب الصنف الرابع يقدم الأقرب درجة على الأبعد ولو كان أحدهما من جانب الأب والآخر من جانب 
الأم 
2- إذا استووا في الدرجة وكانوا من جانب واحد قدم ولد العصبة على ولد ذي الرحم، فبنت العم العصبي تحجب ابن العم لأم. إذا كانوا جميعا أولاد عصبات أو أولاد 
أرحام قدم الأقوى قرابة، فولد العمة لأبوين يحجب ولد العمة لأب وولد العمة لأب يحجب ولد العمة لأم 
3- إذا كانوا مع تساوي الدرجات بعضهم من جانب الأب وبعضهم من جانب الأم فالثلثان لفريق الأب والثلث لفريق الأم، ثم يوزع نصيب كل فريق بين أفراده 
بالطريقة المبينة في الفقرة السابقة، يقدم منهم ولد العصبة ثم الأقوى قرابة 
المادة 297-: 1- في ميراث ذوي الأرحام مطلقا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين 
2- إذا وجد منهم واحد فقط استقل بالميراث ذكرا كان أو أنثى 
3- لا عبرة لتعدد جهات القرابة فيهم إلا إذا تعدد به الجانب فكان الشخص من جانب الأب وجانب الأم معا 
المقر له بالنسب
المادة 298-: إذا أقر شخص بالنسب على غيره لمجهول النسب استحق المقر له التركة بالشرائط التالية: 
1- أن لا يثبت نسب المقر له من المقر عليه 
2- أن لا يرجع المقر عن إقراره 
3- أن لا يقوم به مانع من موانع الإرث 
4- أن يكون المقر له حيا وقت موت المقر أو وقت الحكم باعتباره ميتا 
احكام متفرقة
المادة 299- يوقف للحمل من تركة المتوفى أكبر النصيبين على تقدير أنه ذكر أو أنثى 
المادة 300 - إذا توفي الرجل عن زوجته أو عن معتدته فلا يرثه حملها إلا إذا ولد حياً ثابت النسب منه بالشرائط المبينة لثبوت النسب في هذا القانون 
المادة 301 -: 1- إذا نقص الموقوف للحمل عما يستحقه بعد ولادته يرجع بالباقي على من دخلت الزيادة في نصيبه من الورثة 
2- إذا زاد الموقوف للحمل عما يستحقه رد الزائد على من يستحقه من الورثة 
المادة 302-: 1- يوقف للمفقود من تركة مورثه نصيبه فيها فإن ظهر حياً أخذه وإن حكم بموته رد نصيبه إلى من يستحقه من الورثة وقت موت مورثه 
2- إن ظهر حياً بعد الحكم بموته أخذ ما بقي من نصيبه في أيدي الورثة 
المادة 303- مع مراعاة المدة المبينة في المادة 300 يرث ولد الزنا وولد اللعان من الأم وقرابتها ، وترثهما الأم وقرابتها 
المادة 304-: 1- التخارج هو أن يتصالح الورثة على إخراج بعضهم من الميراث على شيء معلوم 
2- إذا تخارج أحد الورثة مع آخر منهم استحق نصيبه وحل محله في التركة 
3- إذا تخارج أحد الورثة مع باقيهم فإن كان المدفوع له من التركة، قسم نصيبه بينهم بنسبة أنصبائهم، وإن كان المدفوع من مالهم ولم ينص في عقد التخارج 
على طريقة قسمة نصيب الخارج قسم عليهم بنسبة ما دفع كل منهم 
المادة 305- كل ما لم يرد عليه نص في هذا القانون يرجع فيه إلى القول الأرجح في المذهب الحنفي 
المادة 306- تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على جميع السوريين سوى ما تستثنيه المادتان التاليتان 
المادة 307- لا يعتبر بالنسبة للطائفة الدرزية ما يخالف الأحكام التالية: 
أ ـ يتثبت القاضي من أهلية العاقدين وصحة الزواج قبل العقد 
ب ـ لا يجوز تعدد الزوجات 
جـ ـ لا تسري أحكام اللعان والرضاع على أفراد الطائفة 
د ـ إذا تزوج شخص بنتاً على أنها باكر ثم ظهر أنها ثيب فإن كان عالماً بذلك قبل دخوله بها فليس له حق المطالبة بشيء من المهر أو الجهاز، وإن لم يعلم ذلك 
إلا بعد الدخول بها فله استرجاع نصف المهر إذا أراد إبقاءها في عصمته وله استرجاع كامل المهر والجهاز إن ثبت أن فض البكارة كان بسبب الزنا وأراد تطليقها 
إذا ادعى الزوج كذباً أنه وجد زوجته ثيباً وطلبت التفريق منه كان لها أن تستبقي ما قبضته من مهر وجهاز 
هـ ـ إذا حكم على الزوجة بالزنا فللزوج تطليقها واسترجاع ما دفعه من مهر وما بقي من جهاز 
إذا حكم الزوج بالزنا فللزوجة طلب التفريق وأخذ كامل مهرها المؤجل 
و ـ لا يقع الطلاق إلا بحكم القاضي وبتقرير منه 
ز ـ لا يجوز عودة المطلقة إلى عصمة مطلقها 
ح ـ تنفذ الوصية للوارث ولغيره بالثلث وبأكثر منه 
ط ـ إن الفرع المتوفى قبل وفاة مورثه تقوم فروعه مقامه ويأخذ نصيبه كما لو كان حياً 
المادة 308- يطبق بالنسبة إلى الطوائف المسيحية واليهودية ما لدى كل طائفة من أحكام تشريعية دينية تتعلق في الخطبة وشروط الزواج وعقده، والمتابعة 
والنفقة الزوجية ونفقة الصغير وبطلان الزواج وحله وإنفكاك رباطه وفي البائنة ( الدوطة) والحضانة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتاب الأحكام الشرعية في الأحوال الشخصية لقدري باشا 



المادة 1 
تجوز خطبة المرآة الخالية من نكاح وعدة 
المادة 2 
تحرم خطبة المعتدة تصريحاً سواءً كانت معتدة لطلاق رجعي أو بائن أو وفاة. ويصح إظهار الرغبة تعريضاً لمعتدة الوفاة دون غيرها من المعتدات ولا يجوز العقد على واحدة منهن قبل انقضاء عدتها 
المادة 3 
يجوز للخاطب أن يبصر المخطوبة وينظر إلى وجهها وكفيها 
المادة 4 
الوعد بالنكاح في المستقبل ومجرد قراءة الفاتحة بدون إجراء عقد شرعي بإيجاب وقبول لا يكون كل منهما نكاحاً 
وللخاطب العدول عمن خطبها وللمخطوبة أيضا رد الخاطب الموعود بتزويجها منه ولو بعد قبولها أو قبول وليها إن كانت قاصرة هدية الخاطب ودفعه المهر كله أو بعضه 
المادة 5 
ينعقد النكاح بإيجاب من أحد العاقدين وقبول من الآخر 
ولا فرق بين أن يكون الموجب هو الزوج أو وليه أو وكيله والقابل هو الزوجة أو وليها أو وكيلها إن كانت مكلفة أو بالعكس 
المادة 6 
يشترط لعقد النكاح اتحاد مجلس الإيجاب والقبول إذا كان العاقدان حاضرين وإن طال من غير اشتغال بما يدل على الأعراض وسماع كل منهما كلام الآخر وإن لم يفهما معناه مع علمهما أنه مقصود به عقد النكاح وعدم مخالفة القبول للإيجاب 
المادة 7 
لا يصح عقد النكاح إلا بحضور شاهدين حرين أو حر وحرتين عاقلين بالغين مسلمين لنكاح مسلم ومسلمة سامعين قول العاقدين معاً فاهمين أنه عقد نكاح ولو كانا أعميين أو فاسقين أو ابني الزوجين أو ابني أحدهما 
والصم لا يصلح شاهداً في النكاح ولا النائم ولا السكران الذي لا يعي ما يسمع ولا يذكره فلا ينعقد النكاح صحيحاً بحضورهم 
المادة 8 
إذا زوج الأب بنته البالغة العاقلة بأمرها ورضاها وكانت حاضرة بنفسها في مجلس العقد صح النكاح بمحضر شاهد واحد رجل أو امرأتين 
وكذلك إذا أمر الأب غيره أن يزوج بنته الصغيرة فزوجها بمحضر رجل أو امرأتين والأب حاضر بالمجلس صح النكاح 
المادة 9 
لا ينعقد النكاح بالكتابة إذا كان العاقدان حاضرين وينعقد بكتابة الغائب لمن يريد أن يتزوجها بشرط أن تقرأ أو تقرئ الكتاب على الشاهدين وتسمعهما عبارته أو تقول لهما فلان بعث إليّ يخطبني وتشهدهما في المجلس أنها زوجت نفسها منه 
المادة 10 
ينعقد نكاح الأخرس بإشارته إذا كانت معلومة مؤدية إلى فهم مقصوده 
المادة 11 
ينعقد النكاح صحيحاً بدون تسمية المهر ومع نفيه أصلاً وبالعقد يجب مهر المثل للمرآة 
المادة 12 
لا ينعقد النكاح المعلق بشرط غير كائن أو حادثة غير محققة الحصول 
ولا يبطل النكاح المقرون بالشرط الفاسد بل يبطل الشرط دونه كما إذا اشترط الزوج في العقد عدم المهر فشرطه فاسد والعقد صحيح 
المادة 13 
لا ينعقد النكاح الموقت على الصحيح كنكاح المتعة 
المادة 14 
نكاح المتعة هو أن يعقد الرجل عقداً على امرأة بلفظ المتعة وهو باطل لا ينعقد أصلا وإن حضره الشهود ولا يتوارث به الزوجان 
المادة 15 
نكاح الشغار وهو أن يجعل بضع كل من المرآتين مهراً للأخرى ينعقد صحيحاً ويجب بالعقد مهر المثل لكل منهما 
المادة 16 
لا يثبت في النكاح خيار رؤية ولا خيار شرط ولا خيار عيب سواء جعل الخيار للزوج أو للزوجة 
فإذا اشترط الزوج في العقد شفاهاً أو بالكتابة جمال المرآة أو بكارتها أو سلامتها من العيوب أو اشترطت المرآة سلامته من الأمراض والعاهات فالعقد صحيح والشرط باطل حتى إذا وجد أحدهما صاحبه بخلاف ما اشترط فليس له الخيار في فسخ النكاح وإنما يكون الخيار بشروطه للمرآة إذا وجدت زوجها عنينا أو نحوه 
المادة 17 
متى انعقد النكاح صحيحاً ثبتت الزوجية ولزم الزوج والزوجة أحكامه من حين العقد ولو لم يدخل بالمرآة 
فيجب عليه بمجرد العقد مهر مثلها إن لم يكن سمي لها مهراً وتلزمه نفقتها بأنواعها ما لم تكن ناشزة أو صغيرة لا تطيق الوطء ولا يستأنس بها في بيته ويحل استمتاع كل منهما بالآخر ويثبت له ولاية التأديب عليها وتجب عليها طاعته فيما كان مباحاً شرعاً وتتقيد بملازمة بيته ولا تخرج بغير حق شرعي إلا بإذنه ولا تمنعه من الاستمتاع بها بلا عذر شرعي بعد إيفائها معجل مهرها وتثبت حرمة المصاهرة ويثبت الإرث من الجانبين إلى غير ذلك من أحكام النكاح 
المادة 18 
كل عقد نكاح لم تحضره الشهود أو فقد شرطاً آخر من شروط الصحة فهو فاسد لا تترتب عليه أحكام النكاح ويجب التفريق بين الزوجين إن لم يفترقا ولا تثبت به حرمة المصاهرة إذا وقع التفريق والمتاركة قبل الوطء أو ما يقوم مقامه ولا يتوارث فيه الزوجان وإذا لم يسم الزوج مهراً للمرآة وقت العقد فلا يلزمه مهر مثلها إلا بعد إتيانها في القبل أو فض بكارتها إن كانت بكراً 
المادة 19 
يجوز للحر أن يتزوج أربع نسوة في عقد واحد أو في عقود متفرقة 
المادة 20 
يشترط لصحة النكاح أن تكون المرآة محلاً له غير محرمة على من يريد التزوج بها 
المادة 21 
أسباب التحريم قسمان مؤبدة وموقتة فالمؤبدة هي القرابة والمصاهرة والرضاع والموقتة هي الجمع بين محرمين والجمع بين الأجنبيات زيادة على أربع وعدم الدين السماوي والتطليق ثلاثاً وتعلق حق الغير بنكاح أو عدة 
المادة 22 
يحرم على الرجل أن يتزوج من النسب أمه وجدته وإن علت وبنته وبنت بنته وبنت ابنه وإن سفلت وأخته وبنت أخته وبنت أخيه وإن سفلت وعمته وعمة أصوله وخالته وخالة أصوله وتحل له بنات العمات والأعمام وبنات الخالات والأخوال 
وكما يحرم على الرجل أن يتزوج بمن ذكر يحرم على المرآة التزوج بنظيره من الرجال 
ويحل للمرآة أبناء الأعمام والعمات وأبناء الأخوال والخالات 
المادة 23 
يحرم على الرجل أن يتزوج بنت زوجته التي دخل بها وهو مشتهي وهي مشتهاة سواء كان في نكاح صحيح أو فاسد فإن دخل بها وهو غير مشتهي أو هي غير مشتهاة أو ماتت قبل الدخول أو طلقها ولم يكن دخل بها فلا تحرم عليه بنتها 
وتحرم عليه أم زوجته بمجرد العقد الصحيح عليها وإن لم يدخل بها وزوجة فرعه وإن سفل وأصله وإن علا ولو لم يدخل بها في النكاح الصحيح 
المادة 24 
يحرم على الرجل أن يتزوج أصل مزنيته وفرعها وتحرم المزني بها على أصوله وفروعه ولا تحرم عليهم أصولها وفروعها 
المادة 25 
كل من تحرم بالقرابة والمصاهرة تحرم بالرضاع إلا ما استثني من ذلك في باب الرضاع 
المادة 26 
لا يحل للرجل أن يتزوج أخت امرأته التي في عصمته ولا أخت معتدته ولا عمة أحد منهما ولا خالتها ولا بنت أخيها ولا بنت أختها 
فإذا ماتت المرآة المانعة أو وقعت الفرقة بينها وبين زوجها بطلاق أو خلع أو فسخ زال المانع وجاز له بعد انقضاء عدتها أن يتزوج أختها أو غيرها من محارمها المتقدم ذكرهن 
المادة 27 
يحرم نكاح زوجة الغير ومعتدته قبل انقضاء عدتها سواء كانت معتدة طلاق أو وفاة أو فرقة من نكاح فاسد أو وطء بشبهة 
المادة 28 
يحرم على الرجل أن يتزوج حرة طلقها ثلاثاً حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره نكاحاً صحيحاً ويدخل بها حقيقة ثم يطلقها أو يموت عنها وتنقضي عدتها 
المادة 29 
يحرم نكاح الحامل الثابت نسب حملها ويصح نكاح الحامل من الزنا ولا يواقعها الزوج حتى تضع حملها ما لم يكن الحمل منه 
المادة 30 
من له أربع نسوة بنكاح صحيح فلا يجوز له أن ينكح خامسة حتى يطلق إحدى الأربع ويتربص حتى تنقضي عدتها 
المادة 31 
يحل نكاح الكتابيات المؤمنات بكتاب منزل سواء كنّ ذميات أو غير ذميات مستأمنات أو غير مستأمنات مع الكراهة 
المادة 32 
لا يحل نكاح الوثنيات ولا المجوسيات ولا الصابئات اللاتي يعبدن الكواكب ولا يؤمن بكتاب منزل 
المادة 33 
يجب أن يكون الولي حراً عاقلاً بالغاً مسلماً في حق مسلم ومسلمة ولو فاسقاً 
المادة 34 
الولي شرط لصحة نكاح الصغير والصغيرة ومن يلحق بهما من الكبار غير المكلفين وليس الولي شرطاً لصحة نكاح الحر والحر العاقلين البالغين بل ينفذ نكاحهما بلا وليّ 
المادة 35 
الوليّ في النكاح العصبة بنفسه على ترتيب الإرث والحجب فيقدم الابن ثم ابن الابن وإن سفل ثم الأب ثم الجد الصحيح وإن علا ثم الأخ الشقيق ثم الأخ لأب ثم ابن الأخ الشقيق ثم ابن الأخ لأب ثم العم الشقيق ثم العم لأب ثم ابن العم الشقيق ثم ابن العم لأب ثم ولاء العتاقة فوليّ المجنونة في النكاح ابنها وإن سفل دون أبيها عند الاجتماع 
المادة 36 
إذا لم يكن عصبة تنتقل ولاية النكاح للأم ثم لأم الأب ثم للبنت ثم لبنت الابن ثم لبنت البنت ثم لبنت ابن الابن ثم لبنت بنت البنت وهكذا ثم للجد الفاسد ثم للأخت الشقيقة ثم للأخت الأب ثم لولد الأم ثم لأولادهم ثم لباقي ذوي الأرحام العمات ثم الأخوال ثم الخالات ثم بنات الأعمام ثم أولادهم بهذا الترتيب 
المادة 37 
السلطان وليّ في النكاح لمن لا ولي له ثم القاضي الذي كتب له بذلك في منشوره 
المادة 38 
ليس للوصي أن يزوج اليتيم واليتيمة مطلقاً وإن أوصى إليه الأب بذلك ما لم يكن قريباً لهما أو حاكماً يملك التزويج ولم يكن ثمة من هو أولى منه 
المادة 39 
لا ولاية في النكاح ولا في المال لمسلم على ذمي إلا إذا كان سلطاناً أو نائباً عنه.وللذمي الولاية في النكاح والمال على ذمي مثله 
المادة 40 
لا ولاية للولي الأبعد مع وجود الولي الأقرب المتوفرة فيه شروط الأهلية. فإذا غاب الأقرب بحيث لا ينتظر الخاطب الكفء استطلاع رأيه جاز لمن يليه في القرب أن يزوج الصغيرة ولا يبطل تزويجه بعود الأقرب 
وكذا إذا كان الأقرب غير أهل للولاية جاز للأبعد أن يتولى تزويج الصغيرة

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 41 
إذا عضل الأقرب وامتنع من تزويج الصغيرة فليس للأبعد ولاية تزويجها بل يزوجها القاضي أو نائبه بطريق النيابة عن العاضل ولو كان أبا الصغيرة إذا تحقق القاضي أن امتناعه كان بغير سبب مقبول وإن الزوج كفء لها والمهر مهر مثلها وليس لأحد نقض النكاح الذي عقده القاضي أو نائبه ولو لم يكن التزويج منصوصاً عليه في منشوره 
فإذا كان امتناع الأقرب من تزويجها لكون الزوج غير كفء لها أو لكون المهر دون مهر المثل فلا يعد عاضلاً ولا يجوز للقاضي أن يزوجها 
المادة 42 
إذا استوى وليان في القرب فأبهما تولى النكاح بشروطه جاز سواء أجازه الآخر أو لم يجزه 
المادة 43 
لا يجوز للحاكم الذي له ولاية النكاح أن يزوج اليتيمة التي لا ولي لها من نفسه ولا من أصوله وفروعه 
المادة 44 
للأب والجد وغيرهما من الأولياء ولاية إنكاح الصغير والصغيرة بشروطه جبراً ولو كانت ثيباً وحكم المعتوه والمعتوهة والمجنون والمجنونة كالصغير والصغيرة 
المادة 45 
إذا ولي الأب أو الجد بنفسه نكاح الصغير والصغيرة ومن يلحق بهما من غير المكلفين، وكان غير معروف قبل العقد بسوء الاختيار مجانة وفسقاً لزم النكاح بلا خيار لهما بعد البلوغ ولو كان النكاح بغبن فاحش في المهر أو بغير كفء لزمها النكاح ولا خيار لها إذا كان الزوج غير كفء لها 
والمجنونة إذا زوجها ابنها الذي هو وليها بغبن فاحش في المهر أو بغير كفء لزمها النكاح ولا خيار لها بعد إفاقتها 
المادة 46 
لو كان الأب أو الجد مشهوراً قبل العقد بسوء الاختيار مجانة وفسقاً وزوج صغيره أو صغيرته بغبن فاحش في المهر أو بغير كفء فلا يصح النكاح أصلاً 
المادة 47 
إذا كان المزوج للصغير والصغيرة غير الأب والجد ولو القاضي فلا يصح النكاح أصلاً بغير كفء أو بغبن فاحش في المهر ويصح بالكفء وبمهر المثل ولكل منهما إذا لم يرض بالنكاح ولو بعد الدخول خيار فسخه بالبلوغ أو العلم به بعده 
المادة 48 
إذا بلغ الصغير والصغيرة واختارا فسخ النكاح الذي باشره غير الأب والجد لزمهما أن يرفعا الأمر إلى الحاكم ليفسخ النكاح إذا لم يوجد مسقط للخيار فإذا مات أحد الزوجين قبل أن يفسخ الحاكم النكاح يرثه الآخر ويلزم كل المهر للمرآة أو لورثتها 
المادة 49 
الزوجة التي لها خيار الفسخ بالبلوغ إذا بلغت وهي بكر واختارت فسخ النكاح ينبغي لها أن تبادر باختيار نفسها وتشهد على ذلك فوراً حال البلوغ إذا كانت عالمة بالنكاح قبله أو عنده أو حال علمها إن لم تكن عالمة به وقت البلوغ فإن سكتت عن اختيار نفسها مختارة عالمة بأصل النكاح يبطل خيارها بالسكوت ولا يقبل عذرها إذا اعتذرت بجهلها الخيار أو الوقت الذي يكون لها الخيار فيه 
ومتى أشهدت على اختيارها نفسها ساعة البلوغ أو ساعة علمها بالنكاح فلا يضر تأخيرها رفع أمرها إلى الحاكم بل تبقى على خيارها وإن طال الزمن ما لم يوجد منها ما يدل على الرضا 
المادة 50 
إذا بلغت الزوجة التي لها الخيار وهي ثيب وسكتت عن اختيار نفسها ساعة البلوغ أو ساعة علمها بالنكاح إن كانت غير عالمة به قبل البلوغ فلا يبطل خيارها بالسكوت وإنما يبطل بالرضا صراحة أو دلالة 
وكذلك الغلام لا يبطل خياره بسكوته بل بإفصاحه بالرضا أو بوقوع ما يدل عليه 
المادة 51 
للحر البالغ العاقل التزوج ولو كان سفيهاً بلا توسط ولي و للحرة المكلفة أيضاً أن تزوج نفسها بلا ولي بكراً كانت أو ثيباً و ينفذ نكاحها ويلزم إذا كان الزوج الذي تزوجت به كفؤاً لها و كان المهر مهر مثلها 
المادة 52 
إذا تزوجت الحرة المكلفة بلا رضا وليها بأقل من مهر المثل صح العقد وللولي إذا كان عصبة حق الاعتراض على الزوج حتى يتم مهر المثل إن رضي أو يفسخ الحاكم النكاح 
وإذا تزوجت بغير كفء لها بلا رضا وليها العاصب صراحة قبل العقد فالنكاح غير جائز أصلا ولا ينفع رضا الولي بعد العقد 
وإذا لم يكن لها ولي عاصب وزوجت نفسها من غير كفء أو كان لها ولي ورضي بزواجها بغير الكفء فالنكاح صحيح 
المادة 53 
لا تجبر الحرة البالغة على النكاح بكراً كانت أو ثيباً بل لابد من استئذانها واستئمارها فإن كانت بكراً واستأذنها الولي القريب أو وكيله أو رسوله قبل تزويجها أو زوجها الولي وأخبرها هو أو وكيله أو رسوله أو فضولي عدل وعلمت بالزوج وبالمهر فسكتت عن رده مختارة لا مكرهة أو تبسمت أو ضحكت غير مستهزئة أو بكت بلا صوت فذلك إذن في صورة استئذانها قبل العقد وإجازة بعده 
وإن استأذنها غير القريب من الأولياء وعين لها الزوج والمهر فسكتت أو تبسمت أو ضحكت أو بكت فلا يعد ذلك منها رضا بل لابد من الإفصاح بالرضا أو من وقوع ما يدل عليه منها 
المادة 54 
البالغ الثيب إذا استأذنها الولي بعيداً كان أو قريباً فسكتت فلا يكون سكوتها رضا بل لابد أن تعرب عن نفسها مفصحة برضاها أو يقع منها ما يدل عليه 
المادة 55 
من زالت بكارتها بعارض أو تعنيس فهي بكر حقيقة كمن فرق بينها وبين زوجها بعنة أو فسخ أو طلاق أو موت أو بعد خلوة قبل وطء 
ومن زالت بكارتها بزنا فهي بكر حكماً ما لم يتكرر منها أو تحد فإن تكرر منها أو لم يتكرر وحدَّت فهي ثيب كالموطوءة بشبهة و بنكاح فاسد 
المادة 56 
لا تسلم الزوجة الصغيرة للزوج حتى تطيق الوطء ولا يجبر الأب على تسليمها وله طلب ما استحق من مهرها من الزوج فإن زعم الزوج أنها تطيقه وأنكر الأب ذلك فعلى الحاكم أن يأمر من يثق بهنّ من النساء بالكشف عليها فإن قلن بصلاحيتها للرجال يأمر أباها بتسليمها وإلا فلا. ولا عبرة بالسن 
المادة 57 
يجوز للزوج والزوجة أن يتوليا عقد نكاحهما بأنفسهما و أن يوكلا به من شاءا إذا كانا حرين عاقلين بالغين وللولي أباً أو غيره أن يوكل بنكاح من له الولاية عليهم من الصغار ومن يلحق بهم 
المادة 58 
يصح التوكيل بالنكاح شفاهاً وبالكتابة ولا يشترط الإشهاد عليه لصحته بل لخشية الجحود والنزاع 
المادة 59 
لا يجوز للوكيل بالنكاح أن يوكل غيره بلا إذن موكله أو موكلته أو بلا تفويض الأمر إلى رأيه 
المادة 60 
لا يطالب الوكيل بتسليم الزوجة للزوج ولا بمهرها إلا إذا ضمنه لها 
فإن ضمنه وجب عليه أداؤه وليس له الرجوع به على الزوج إلا إذا كان الضمان بإذنه 
المادة 61 
يشترط للزوم عقد الوكيل ونفوذه على من وكله موافقته لما أمره به فإن خالف فلا ينفذ عليه النكاح إلا إذا أجازه 
المادة 62 
تعتبر الكفاءة من جانب الزوج لا من جانب المرآة فيجوز أن تكون أدنى منه في الشروط المذكورة في المادة الآتية 
والكفاءة حق الولي وحق المرآة واعتبارها عند ابتداء العقد فلا يضر زوالها بعده 
المادة 63 
إذا زوجت الحرة المكلفة نفسها بلا رضا وليها العاصب قبل العقد أو زوج الصغيرة غير الأب والجد من الأولياء أو زوجها الأب أو الجد وهو ماجن سيء الاختيار مشهور بذلك قبل العقد يشترط لصحة النكاح أن يكون الزوج كفؤاً للمرآة نسباً إن كانا عربيين أصلاً وإسلاماً ومالاً وصلاحاً وحرفة سواء أكانا عربيين أو غير عربيين فإن كان الزوج غير كفء للمرآة في شرط من الشروط المذكورة فالنكاح غير صحيح في الصور المتقدمة 
المادة 64 
يعتبر الإسلام بالنظر للزوج وأبيه وجده لا غير فمسلم بنفسه ليس كفؤاً لمسلمة أبوها مسلم ومن له أب واحد مسلم ليس كفؤا لمن لها أبوان مسلمان ومن له أبوان في الإسلام كفء لمن لها آباء 
المادة 65 
شرف العلم فوق شرف النسب فغير العربي العالم كفء للعربية ولو كانت قرشية والعالم الفقير كفء لبنت الغني الجاهل 
المادة 66 
لا عبرة لكثرة المال في النكاح فمن قدر على المهر المتعارف تعجيله ونفقة شهر إن كان غير محترف أو قدر على كفاية المرآة بتكسبه كل يوم إن كان محترفاً فهو كفء لها ولو كانت ذات أموال جسيمة وثروة عظيمة 
المادة 67 
لا يكون الفاسق كفؤاً لصالحة بنت صالح وإنما يكون كفؤا لفاسقة بنت فاسق أو بنت صالح 
المادة 68 
تعتبر الكفاءة حرفة في غير العرب وقيمن يحترف بنفسه من العرب 
فإذا تقاربت الحرف فلا يعتبر التفاوت فيها وتثبت الكفاءة وإذا تباعدت فصاحب الحرفة الدنيئة لا يكون كفؤاً لبنت صاحب الحرفة الشريفة والعبرة في ذلك بعرف أهل البلد في شرف الحرف وخستها 
المادة 69 
إذا زوج الولي موليته الكبيرة برضاها جاهلاً قبل العقد كفاءة الزوج لها ثم علم بعده أنه غير كفء فليس له خيار فسخ النكاح و لا لها ما لم يكن اشترط الكفاءة على الزوج أو أخبره الزوج أنه كفء فإذا هو غير كفء فلها ولوليها الخيار في الصورتين 
المادة 70 
أقل المهر عشرة دراهم فضة وزن سبعة مثاقيل مضروبة أو غير مضروبة ولا حد لأكثره بل للزوج أن يسمي لزوجته مهراً أكثر من ذلك على حساب مسيرته 
المادة 71 
كل ما كان مقوماً بمال من العقارات والعروض والمجوهرات والأنعام والمكيلات والموزونات ومنافع الأعيان التي تستحق بمقابلتها المال يصلح تسميته مهراً 
المادة 72 
كل ما ليس مقوماً بمال في ذاته أو في حق المسلم لا يصلح تسميته مهراً وإن سمي فالعقد صحيح والتسمية فاسدة 
المادة 73 
يصح تعجيل المهر كله وتأجيله كله إلى أجل قريب أو بعيد وتعجيل بعضه وتأجيل البعض الآخر على حسب عرف أهل البلد 
المادة 74 
يجب للزوجة المهر شرعاً بمجرد العقد الصحيح عليها سواء سمي الزوج أو الولي مهراً عند العقد أو لم يسم أو نفاه أصلاً 
المادة 75 
إذا سمى الزوج عشرة دراهم أو دونها مهراً لامرأته وجبت لها العشرة بتمامها وإن سمى أكثر منها وجب لها ما سمى بالغاً قدره ما بلغ 
المادة 76 
إذا لم يسم الزوج أو وليه مهراً وقت العقد وجب عليه مهر المثل 
وكذا لو سمى تسمية فاسدة أو حيواناً مجهول النوع أو مكيلاً أو موزوناً كذلك أو نفى المهر أصلاً 
ويجب أيضاً مهر المثل في الشغار وفي تعليم القرآن للأمهار 
المادة 77 
مهر المثل للحرة هو مهر امرأة تماثلها من قوم أبيها كأختها أو عمتها أو بنت عمها أو عمتها ولا تمثل بأمها أو خالتها إذا لم تكونا من وقم أبيها وتعتبر المماثلة وقت العقد سناً وجمالاً ومالاً وبلداً وعصراً وعقلاً وصلاحاً وعفة وبكارة وثيوبة وعلماً وأدباً وعدم ولد، ويعتبر أيضاً حال الزوج 
فإن لم يوجد من يماثلها من قبيلة أبيها في هذه الأوصاف كلها أو بعضها فمن قبيلة أخرى تماثل قبيلة أبيها 
ويشترط في ثبوت مهر المثل إخبار رجلين عدلين أو رجل وامرأتين عدول ولفظ الشهادة فإن لم يوجد ذلك فالقول للزوج بيمينه 
المادة 78 
المفوضة التي زوجت بلا مهر إذا طلبت من الزوج أن يفرض لها مهراً بعد العقد وقبل الدخول فلها ذلك ويجب عليه أن يفرض لها فإذا امتنع ورفعت المرآة أمرها إلى الحاكم يأمره بالفرض فإن لم يفعل ناب منابه وفرض لها مهر مثلها بالنظر إلى من يماثلها من قوم أبيها بناء على شهادة الشهود ويلزم الزوج ما فرض لها سواء كان بالتراضي أو بأمر القاضي 
المادة 79 
يجوز للزوج وأبيه أو جده الزيادة في المهر بعد العقد وتلزمه الزيادة بشرط معرفة قدرها وقبول الزوجة أو وليها في المجلس وبقاء الزوجية 
المادة 80 
كما يجوز للزوج الزيادة في المهر يجوز للمرآة البالغة أن تحط برضاها في حال صحتها كل المهر أو بعضه عن زوجها إن كان من النقدين ولا يجوز لها حط شيء من الأعيان وليس لأبي الصغيرة أن يحط شيئاً من مهرها ولا من مهر بنته الكبيرة إلا برضاها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 81 
بالوطء في نكاح صحيح أو فاسد أو بشبهة وبالخلوة الصحيحة في النكاح الصحيح وبموت أحد الزوجين ولو قبل الدخول يتأكد لزوم كل المهر المسمى والزيادة التي زيدت فيه بعد العقد في النكاح الصحيح. وكل مهر المثل في الفاسد والوطء بشبهة وعدم صحة التسمية وما فرض للمفوضة بعد العقد بالتراضي أو بفرض القاضي 
ولا يسقط المهر بعد تأكد لزومه بأحد هذه المعاني الثلاثة ولو كانت الفرقة من قبل الزوجة ما لم تبرئه 
المادة 82 
الخلوة الصحيحة التي تقوم مقام الوطء وتؤكد لزوم كل المهر هي أن يجتمع الزوجان في مكان آمنين من إطلاع الغير عليهما بغير إذنهما وأن يكون الزوج بحيث يتمكن من الوطء بلا مانع حسي أو طبعي أو شرعي 
المادة 83 
حكم الخلوة الصحيحة كحكم الوطء في تأكد لزوم المهر كله في النكاح الصحيح ولو كان الزوج عنيناً وفي ثبوت النسب والنفقة والسكنى وحرمة نكاح أخت الزوجة وأربع سواها في عدتها 
ولا تكون الخلوة الصحيحة كالوطء في الإحصان وحرمة البنات وحل المرآة للزوج الأول والرجعة والميراث من الزوج إذا مات والمرآة في عدة الخلوة 
المادة 84 
إذا طلق الزوج امرأته قبل الوطء والخلوة الصحيحة من نكاح صحيح وكان قد سمى لها مهراً وقت العقد فلا يجب عليه إلا نصفه وإن لم يكن سلمه إليها عاد النصف الآخر إلى ملكه بالطلاق مجرداً عن القضاء أو الرضا وإن كانت حصلت زيادة في المهر قبل قبضه وكانت متولدة من الأصل تتنصف بين الزوجين سواء كان حصولها قبل الطلاق أو بعده 
فإن كان قد سلم المهر كله إليها فلا يعود النصف إلى ملكه بالطلاق بل يتوقف عوده إلى ملكه على الرضا أو القضاء فلا ينفذ تصرفه فيه قبلهما 
وينفذ تصرفها في الكل قبل ذلك بجميع التصرفات الشرعية 
وإذا تراضيا على النصف أو قضي للزوج به وكانت قد حصلت زيادة في المهر قبل الطلاق أو بعده وقبل القضاء بنصفه للزوج فلا يلزمها إلا نصف قيمة الأصل يوم قبضه والزيادة التي زيدت فيه متصلة كانت أو منفصلة متولدة أو غير متولدة تكون لها خاصة 
ولا يتنصف ما زيد بعد العقد على المهر المسمى بل يسقط بالطلاق قبل الدخول 
المادة 85 
الفرقة التي يجب نصف المهر المسمى بوقوعها قبل الوطء حقيقة أو حكماً هي الفرقة التي جاءت من قبل الزوج سواء كانت طلاقاً أو فسخاً كالفرقة بالإيلاء أو اللعان والردة وإبائه الإسلام إذا أسلمت زوجته وفعله ما يوجب حرمة المصاهرة بأصولها وفروعها 
فإن جاءت الفرقة من قبلها كردتها وإبائها الإسلام إذا أسلم زوجها وكانت غير كتابية وفعلها ما يوجب حرمة المصاهرة بفرع زوجها أو بأصله فلا يجب لها نصف المسمى بل يسقط 
وإن كانت قبضت شيئاً منه ترد ما قبضت 
المادة 86 
مهر المثل وما فرض للمفوضة بعد العقد بالقضاء أو الرضا لا يتنصف بالطلاق قبل الوطء والخلوة الصحيحة 
فمن طلق زوجته قبلهما ولم يكن سمى لها مهراً وقت العقد أو سمى تسمية فاسدة من كل الوجوه حتى وجب لها مهر المثل أو فرض لها فرضاً بعد العقد سقط مهر المثل كله وما فرضه بعد العقد ووجبت لها عليه المتعة إن لم تكن الفرقة من قبلها 
المادة 87 
الخلوة الصحيحة لا تقوم مقام الوطء في النكاح الفاسد 
فإن كان النكاح فاسداً ووقع التفريق أو المتاركة بين الزوجين قبل الدخول حقيقة فلا مهر للمرآة ولو خلا بها الزوج خلوة صحيحة وإن تفرقا بعد الدخول وكان قد سمى لها الزوج مهراً فلها الأقل من المسمى ومهر المثل إن لم يكن سمى لها مهراً أو سمى ما لا يصلح مهراً فلها مهر المثل بالغاً قدره ما بلغ 
المادة 88 
إذا تزوج صبي محجور عليه امرأة بلا إذن وليه ودخل بها فرد الولي نكاحها فلا مهر لها عليه ولا متعة 
المادة 89 
إذا بلغت الصبية التي زوجها غير الأب والجد من الأولياء زوجاً كفؤاً لها وبمهر المثل واختارت نفسها بالبلوغ قبل الدخول بها حقيقة أو حكماً فلا مهر لها على زوجها ولا متعة كما تقدم في المادة الخامسة والثمانين 
المادة 90 
المعتبر في المتعة عرف كل بلدة لأهلها فيما تكتسي به المرآة عند الخروج واعتبارها على حسب حال الزوجين 
ويجوز دفع بدل المتعة نقداً ولا تزيد على نصف مهر المثل إن كان الزوج غنياً ولا تنقص عن خمسة دراهم إن كان فقيراً 
ولا تجب المتعة لمن طلقت قبل الدخول ولها مهر مسمى ولا للمتوفى عنها زوجها وتستحب للمطلقة بعد الدخول سواء سمى لها مهراً أم لا 
المادة 91 
إذا سمى الزوج للمرآة مهراً أقل من مهر مثلها واشترط في نظير ذلك منفعة فإن كانت مباحة الانتفاع ووفى بالشرط فلها المسمى وإن لم يوف به وجب عليه تكميل مهر المثل وإن كانت المنفعة التي شرطها غير مباحة الانتفاع بطل الشرط ووجب المسمى ولا يكمل مهر المثل 
المادة 92 
إذا تزوج الرجل امرأة بأكثر من مهر مثلها على أنها بكر فإذا هي ثيب وجب عليه مهر المثل لا الزيادة 
المادة 93 
إذا تردد الزوج في المهر كثرة وقلة بين صباحة المرآة وقباحتها صح الشرطان ووجب المسمى في أي شرط وجد 
المادة 94 
إذا اشترط الزوج بكارة المرآة فوجدها ثيباً يلزمه كل المهر المسمى وإن لم يكن مسمى يلزمه مهر المثل ولا ينقص لثيوبتها 
المادة 95 
للأب والجد و الوصي والقاضي ولاية قبض المهر للقاصرة بكراً كانت أو ثيباً وقبضهم معتبر يبرأ به الزوج فلا تطالبه المرآة بعد بلوغها 
والمرآة البالغة تقبض مهرها بنفسها فلا يجوز لأحد من هؤلاء قبض مهر الثيب البالغة إلا بتوكيل منها ولا قبض مهر البكر البالغة إذا نهت عن قبضه فلو لم تنه فلهم قبضه 
المادة 96 
ليس لأحد من الأولياء غير من ذكر في المادة السابقة ولا للأم قبض صداق القاصرة إلا إذا كان وصياً عليها 
فإذا كانت الأم وصية ابنتها وقبضت مهرها وهي صغيرة ثم أدركت فلها أن تطالب أمها به دون زوجها وإن لم تكن الأم وصية وقبضته عن ابنتها القاصرة فللبنت بعد الإدراك أن تطالب زوجها وهو يرجع على الأم وكذلك الحكم على سائر الأولياء غير من ذكر قبل 
المادة 97 
المهر ملك المرآة تتصرف فيه كيف شاءت بلا أمر زوجها مطلقاً وبلا إذن أبيها أو جدها عند عدمه أو وصيها، إن كانت رشيدة فيجوز لها بيعه ورهنه وإجارته وإعارته وهبته بلا عوض من زوجها ومن والديها ومن غيرهم 
المادة 98 
إذا وهبت المرآة مهرها كله أو بعضه لزوجها بعد قبضه بتمامه ثم طلقها قبل الدخول بها فله الرجوع عليها بنصفه إن كان من النقدين أو من المكيلات أو الموزونات، فلو لم تقبضه أو قبضت نصفه فوهبت الكل في الأولى أو ما بقي وهو النصف في الثانية لا رجوع 
ولو وهبته لأجنبي وسلطته على قبضه فقبضه من زوجها أو من ضامنه ثم طلقها الزوج قبل الدخول فله الرجوع عليها بنصفه أيضاً 
فلو كان المهر مما يتعين بالتعيين كالعروض ووهبت زوجها النصف أو الكل ثم طلقها قبل الدخول فلا يرجع عليها بشيء مطلقاً 
وليس لأبي الصغيرة أن يهب شيئاً من مهرها 
المادة 99 
لا تجبر المرآة على فوات شيء من مهرها لا لزوجها ولا لأحد من أوليائها ولا لوالديها وإذا ماتت قبل أن تستوفي جميع مهرها فلورثتها مطالبة زوجها أو ورثته بما يكون باقياً بذمته من مهرها بعد إسقاط نصيب الزوج الآيل له من إرثها إن علم موتها قبله 
المادة 100 
ولي الزوج أو الزوجة يصح ضمانة مهرها في حال صحته صغيرة كانت الزوجة أو كبيرة بشرط قبولها الضمان في المجلس إن كانت كبيرة أو قبول وليها إن كانت صغيرة ولا يصح ضمانه في مرض موته إن كان المكفول له أو عنه وارثاً له فإن لم يكن وارثاً صح ضمانه بقدر ثلث ماله 
المادة 101 
للمرآة المكفول مهرها أن تطالب به أياً شاءت من الزوج بعد بلوغه أو الضامن سواء كان وليها أو وليه. وإذا أدى الضامن رجع على الزوج أن أمره بالضمان عنه وإلا فلا رجوع له عليه 
المادة 102 
إذا زوج الأب ابنه الصغير الفقير امرأة فلا يطالب بمهرها إلا إذا ضمنه.فإذا ضمنه وأداه عنه فلا يرجع به عليه إلا إذا أشهد على نفسه عند التأدية أنه أداه ليرجع به 
ولو مات أبو الصغير الفقير قبل أداء المهر الذي ضمنه عنه فللمرآة أخذه من تركته ولباقي الورثة الرجوع به في نصيب الصغير من ميراث أبيه. ولو كان للصغير مال يطالب أبوه ولو لم يضمن المهر عنه بدفعه من مال ابنه لا من مال نفسه لما له من ولاية التصرف في مال أولاده الصغار 
المادة 103 
إذا كان المهر معيناً فهلك في يد الزوج أو استهلك قبل التسليم أو استحق بعده فللمرآة الرجوع عليه بمثله إن كان من ذوات الأمثال أو بقيمته إن كان قيمياً 
ولو استحق نصف العين المجعولة مهراً فالمرآة بالخيار إن شاءت أخذت الباقي ونصف القيمة وإن شاءت ردته وأخذت كل القيمة فإن طلقها زوجها قبل الدخول بها فلها نصف الباقي 
المادة 104 
بعد تسليم المرآة نفسها للزوج لا تقبل دعواها عليه بعدم قبضها معجل مهرها إلا إذا كان التعجيل غير متعارف عند أهل البلد فإن ادعت ببعض المعجل تسمع دعواها وما يمنع المرآة من الدعوى يمنع ورثتها 
المادة 105 
إذا اختلف الزوجان في أصل تسمية المهر فادعى أحدهما تسمية قدر معلوم وأنكر الآخر التسمية بالكلية وليس للمدعي بينة يحلف منكر التسمية فإن نكل ثبت ما ادعاه الآخر وإن حلف يقضي بمهر المثل بشرط أن لا يزيد على ما ادعته المرآة إن كانت هي المدعية للتسمية ولا ينقص عما ادعاه الزوج إن كان هو المدعي لها 
وإذا وقع الاختلاف بينهما بعد الطلاق قبل الدخول حقيقة أو حكماً تجب لها المتعة 
المادة 106 
إذا اختلف الزوجان في قدر المهر حال قيام النكاح قبل الدخول أو بعده أو بعد الطلاق والدخول يجعل مهر المثل حكماً بينهما فإن شهد لها بأن كان كما قالت أو أكثر يقبل قولها بيمينيها ما لم يقم الزوج بينة على دعواه وإن شهد له بأن كان كما ادعى أو أقل يصدق بيمينه ما لم تقم عليه البينة وإن كان مهر المثل مشتركاً بينهما لا شاهداً له ولا لها تحالفاً فإن حلفا أو أقاما البينة وتهاترت البينتان يقضي بمهر المثل 
ومن نكل منهما عن اليمين في الصورتين حكم عليه بما ادعاه صاحبه ومن أقام البينة منهما قبلت بينته وقضى له بها 
وإن اختلفا في قدره بعد الطلاق قبل الدخول تحكم متعة المثل على التفصيل المتقدم 
المادة 107 
موت أحد الزوجين كحياتهما في الحكم أصلا وقدراً فإذا مات أحدهما ووقع الاختلاف بين ورثته وبين الحي في أصل المهر أو في قدره يحكم على الوجه المتقدم في المادة السالفة 
فإذا مات الزوجان واختلف ورثتهما في قدر المهر المسمى فالقول لورثة الزوج ويلزمهم ما يعترفون به وإن اختلفوا في أصل التسمية يقضى بمهر المثل على ورثة الزوج أن جحدوا التسمية ونكلوا عن اليمين وكذلك إذا اتفقوا على عدم التسمية في العقد 
المادة 108 
إنما يقضي بجميع مهر المثل للمرآة في الصور المتقدمة إذا وقع الاختلاف قبل تسليمها نفسها فإن وقع الاختلاف بعد التسليم سواء كان وقوعه في حياتهما أو بعد موتها أو أحدهما وادعى الزوج أو ورثته إيصال شيء من المهر إليها وقد جرت عادة أهل البلد بأن المرآة لا تسلم نفسها إلا بعد قبض شيء من مهرها تقرر بما وصلها معجلاً فإن لم تقر به يقضي عليها بإسقاط قدر ما يتعارف تعجيله لمثلها ويعطى لها الباقي منه إن حصل اتفاق على قدر المسمى وإلا فإن أنكر ورثة الزوج أصل التسمية فلها بقية مهر المثل وإن أنكروا القدر فالقول لمن شهد له مهر المثل وبعد موتهما القول في قدره لورثة الزوج 
المادة 109 
إذا أنفق الخاطب على معتدة الغير وأبت أن تتزوجه بعد انقضاء عدتها فإن اشترط عليها التزوج بها فله حق الرجوع بما دفعه إليها من النقدين للإنفاق على نفسها وإن لم يشترط التزوج بها فلا رجوع له بشيء وكذلك إذا تزوجته وأما الأطعمة التي أطعمها فلا يرجع بقيمتها ولو اشترط عليها تزويج نفسها منه 
المادة 110 
إذا خطب أحد امرأة وبعث إليها بهدية أو دفع إليها المهر كله أو بعضه ولم يتزوجها أو لم يزوجه وليها منها أو ماتت أو عدل هو عنها قبل عقد النكاح فله استرداد ما دفعه من المهر عيناً إن كان قائماً ولو هلك أو استهلك وأما الهدية فله استردادها إن كانت قائمة أعيانها فإن كانت قد هلكت واستهلكت فليس له استرداد قيمتها 
المادة 111 
إذا بعث الزوج إلى امرأته شيئاً من النقدين أو العروض أو مما يؤكل قبل الزفاف أو بعد البناء بها ولم يذكر وقت بعثه أنه من المهر ولا غيره ثم اختلفا فقال الزوج هو من المهر وقالت هو هدية فالقول له بيمينه فيما لم يجر عرف أهل البلد بإرساله هدية للمرآة ولها فيما جرى به 
فإن حلف الزوج والمبعوث قائم فهي بالخيار إن شاءت أبقته محسوباً من مهرها وإن شاءت ردته ورجعت بباقي المهر أو كله إن لم يكن دفع لها شيئاً منه وإن هلك أو استهلك تحتسب قيمته من المهر وإن بقي لأحدهما بعد ذلك شيء يرجع به على الآخر 
وإن أقاما البينة فبينتهما مقدمة 
المادة 112 
ليس المال بمقصود في النكاح فلا تجبر المرآة على تجهيز نفسها من مهرها ولا من غيره ولا يجبر أبوها على تجهيزها من ماله فلو زفت بجهاز قليل لا يليق الذي دفعه الزوج أو بلا جهاز أصلاً فليس له مطالبتها ولا مطالبة أبيها بشيء منه ولا تنقيص شيء من مقدار المهر الذي تراضيا عليه وإن بالغ الزوج في بذله رغبة في كثرة الجهاز 
المادة 113 
إذا تبرع الأب وجهز بنته البالغة من ماله فإن سلمها الجهاز في حال صحته ملكته بالقبض وليس لأبيها بعد ذلك ولا لورثته استرداد شيء منه وإن لم يسلمه إليها فلا حق لها فيه ولو سلمه إليها في مرض موته فلا تملكه إلا بإجازة الورثة 
المادة 114 
إذا اشترى الأب من ماله في حال صحته جهاز ابنته القاصرة ملكته بمجرد شرائه سواء قبضته بنفسها وهي مميزة في حال صحته أو في مرض موته أو لم تقبضه في حياته وليس له ولا لورثته أخذ شيء منه ولو مات قبل دفع ثمنه يرجع البائع على تركته ولا سبيل للورثة على القاصرة 
المادة 115 
إذا جهز الأب بنته من مهرها وقد بقي عنده شيء منه فاضلاً عن تجهيزها فلها مطالبته به 
المادة 116 
الجهاز ملك المرآة وحدها فلا حق للزوج في شيء منه وليس له أن يجبرها على فرش أمتعتها له ولأضيافه وإنما له الانتفاع بها بإذنها ورضاها ولو اغتصب شيئاً منه حال قيام الزوجية أو بعدها فلها مطالبته به أو بقيمته إن هلك أو استهلك عنده 
المادة 117 
إذا جهز الأب بنته وسلمها إلى الزوج بجهازها ثم ادعى هو أو ورثته أن ما سلمه إليها أو بعضه عارية وادعت هي أو زوجها بعد موتها أنه تمليك لها فإن غلب عرف البلد أن الأب يدفع مثل هذا جهازاً لا عارية فالقول لها ولزوجها ما لم يقم الأب أو ورثته البينة على ما ادعوه وإن كان العرف مشتركاً بين ذلك أو كان الجهاز مما يجهز به مثلها فالقول قول الأب وورثته والأم في ذلك كالأب 
المادة 118 
إذا اختلف الزوجان حال قيام النكاح أو بعد الفرقة في متاع موضوع في البيت الذي يسكنان فيه سواء كان ملك الزوج أو الزوجة فما يصلح للنساء عادة فهو للمرآة إلا أن يقيم الزوج البينة، وما يصلح للرجال أو يكون صالحاً لهما فهو للزوج ما لم تقم المرآة البينة، وأيهما أقامها قبلت منه وقضى له بها. وكان المتاع المتنازع فيه مما يصلح لصاحبه 
المادة 119 
إذا مات أحد الزوجين ووقع النزاع في متاع البيت بين الحي وورثة الميت فالمشكل الذي يصلح للرجل والمرآة يكون للحي منهما عند عدم البينة 
المادة 120 
يصح للمسلم أن يتزوج كتابية نصرانية كانت أو يهودية ذمية أو غير ذمية وإن كره ويصح عقد نكاحها بمباشرة وليها الكتابي وشهادة كتابيين ولو كانا مخالفين لدينها ولا يثبت النكاح بشهادتهما إذا جحده المسلم ويثبت بها إذا أنكرته الكتابية

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 121 
يصح نكاح الكتابية على المسلمة والمسلمة على الكتابية وهما في القسم سيان 
المادة 122 
لا تتزوج المسلمة إلا مسلماً فلا يجوز تزوجها مشركاً ولا كتابياً يهودياً كان أو نصرانياً ولا ينعقد النكاح أصلاً 
المادة 123 
إذا تزوج المسلم نصرانية فتهودت أو يهودية فتنصرت فلا يفسد النكاح 
المادة 124 
الأولاد الذين يولدون للمسلم من الكتابية ذكوراً كانوا أو إناثاً يتبعون دينه 
المادة 125 
اختلاف الدين من موانع الميراث فلا يرث المسلم زوجته الكتابية إذا ماتت قبل أن تسلم وهي لا ترثه إذا مات وهي على دينها 
المادة 126 
إذا كان الزوجان غير مسلمين فأسلمت المرآة يعرض الإسلام على زوجها فإن أسلم يقرّان على نكاحهما ما لم تكن المرآة محرماً له وإن أبى الإسلام أو أسلم وهي محرم له يفرق الحاكم بينهما في الحال، ولو كان صغيراً مميزاً أو معتوهاً، فإن كان غير مميز ينتظر تمييزه وإن كان مجنوناً فلا ينتظر شفاؤه بل يعرض الإسلام على أبويه لا بطريق الإلزام فإن أسلم أحدهما تبعه الولد وبقي النكاح على حاله وإن أباه كل منهما يفرق بينه وبين زوجته 
وإن لم يكن له أب ولا أم يقيم القاضي عليه وصياً ليقضي عليه بالفرقة 
وتفريق القاضي لأباء الصبي المميز وأحد أبوي المجنون طلاق لا فسخ وما لم يفرق القاضي بينهما فالزوجية باقية 
المادة 127 
إذا أسلم الزوج وكانت امرأته كتابية فالنكاح باق على حاله وإن كانت غير كتابية يعرض عليها الإسلام فإن أسلمت فهي زوجته وإن أبت الإسلام أو أسلمت وكانت محرماً له يفرق بينهما والتفريق بإبائها فسخ لا طلاق وما لم يفرق الحاكم فالزوجية باقية حتى يحصل التفريق 
المادة 128 
إذا أسلم الزوجان معاً بقي النكاح على حاله ما لم تكن المرآة محرماً له فإن كانت كذلك يفرق الحاكم بينهما 
وليس أن يفرق بين الزوجين المحرمين غير المسلمين إلا إذا ترافعا إليه معاً وله أن يفرق من غير مرافعة بين الزوجين إذا كانت كتابية معتدة لمسلم وتزوجت قبل انقضاء عدتها 
المادة 129 
إذا أسلم أحد الزوجين وكان بينهما ولد صغير أو ولد لهما ولد قبل عرض الإسلام على الآخر أو بعده فإنه يتبع من أسلم منهما إن كان الولد مقيماً في دار الإسلام سواء كان من أسلم من أبويه مقيماً بها أو في غيرها فإن لم يكن الولد مقيماً بدار الإسلام فلا يتبع من أسلم من أبويه 
المادة 130 
لا يتبع الولد جده ولا يصير مسلماً بإسلامه ولو كان أبوه ميتاً 
وتستمر تبعية الولد لمن أسلم من أبويه مدة صغره سواء كان عاقلاً أو غير عاقل ولا تنقطع إلا ببلوغه عاقلاً فلو بلغ مجنوناً أو معتوهاً فلا تزال تبعيته مستمرة 
المادة 131 
إذا تزوج أحد إحدى محارمه نسباً أو رضاعاً أو صهرية فالنكاح لا يصح أصلاً ويفرق بينهما إن لم يفترقا ويعاقب الزوج بأشد العقوبات التعزيرية سياسة إن فعل ذلك عالماً بالحرمة أو بعقوبة تليق بحاله إن فعله جاهلاً بها 
المادة 132 
إذا تزوج أحد امرأة الغير أو معتدته فلا يصح النكاح أصلاً ويوضع عقوبة إن دخل بها عالماً بالحرمة ويعاقب بما يليق به إن فعله غير عالم بها وفي صورة العلم لا عدة على المرآة بعد التفريق فلا يحرم وقاعها على الزوج الأول ولو متزوجة وفي صورة عدم العلم تجب عليها العدة ويحرم على زوجها الأول وقاعها قبل انقضائها 
المادة 133 
إذا تزوج الرجل أختين خاليتين عن نكاح وعدة في عقد واحد فنكاحهما غير صحيح ويجب التفريق بينه وبينهما ولا مهر لهما إن وقع التفريق قبل الدخول 
فإن كانت أحداهما متزوجة أو معتدة فنكاحها غير صحيح ونكاح الخالية صحيح فإن تزوجهما في عقدين متعاقبين وعلم الأسبق منهما وكان صحيحاً فنكاح الثانية غير صحيح ويفرق بينهما عند عدم المتاركة وإن كان واقعها يحرم عليه قبل مضي عدتها وقاع الأولى 
فإن لم يعلم الأسبق منهما أو علم ونسي الدخول بهما فله أن يتزوج أيتهما شاء في الحال ويكون لهما معاً نصف المهر في حالة التفريق قبل الدخول إن كان مهراهما مسميين في العقد ومتساويين جنساً وقدراً وادعت كل منهما أنها الأولى لا بينة لهما 
ولو أقامت أحداهما بينة على أسبقية عقدها فنكاحها هو الصحيح ولها نصف المهر دون التي بطل نكاحها 
فإن اختلف مهراهما جنساً أو قدراً فلهما معاً الأقل من نصفي المهرين المسميين 
وإن لم يكن لهما مهر مسمى فالواجب لهما متعة واحدة 
وإن كانت الفرقة بعد الدخول وجب لكل منهما مهر كامل 
المادة 134 
إذا تزوج الرجل مطلقته ثلاثاً قبل أن يصيبها زوج غيره ويحلها له أو تزوج مجوسية أو خامسة قبل تطليق الرابعة وانقضاء عدتها أو تزوج امرأة بلا شهود فالنكاح غير صحيح أيضاً والتفريق بينهما واجب ولكل منهما فسخه وترك صاحبه وإخباره بذلك بلا توقف على القضاء قبل الدخول أو بعده 
المادة 135 
كل نكاح وقع غير صحيح لا يوجب حرمة المصاهرة إذا وقع التفريق قبل الوطء ودواعيه ولا يرث أحد منهما الآخر ويثبت فيه النسب كما تقدم في المادة الثامنة عشرة 
المادة 136 
إذا استوى وليان في القرب وزوج كل منهما الصبية من رجل آخر صح الأسبق من العقدين وبطل الآخر فإن جهل الأسبق منهما أو وقعا معاً فهما باطلان 
المادة 137 
إذا زوج الولي نفسه من موليته البالغة التي تحل له بغير إذنها قبل العقد فالنكاح غير صحيح ولو سكتت حين بلغها النكاح أو أفصحت بالرضاء 
المادة 138 
إذا تزوج الصغير أو الصغيرة المميزان غير المأذونين أو الكبير أو الكبيرة المعتوهان بدون إذن وليهما توقف نفوذ العقد على إجازته فإن أجازه وكان بغير غبن فاحش نقصا في مهر الصغيرة وزيادة في مهر الصغير نفذ و إن لم يجزه بطل وكذلك إن كان بغبن فاحش في المهر وإن أجازه الولي 
المادة 139 
إذا زوج الولي الأبعد الصغيرة مع وجود الولي الأقرب المتوفرة فيه شروط الأهلية توقف نفاذ النكاح على إجازة الأقرب فإن أجازه نفذ وإن نقضه انتقض وبطل 
المادة 140 
إذا أمر الموكل الوكيل بتزويجه امرأة غير معينة فزوجه امرأة ولو بها عيب أو عاهة من العاهات جاز عليه النكاح وليس له رده 
فإن زوجه ببنته الصغيرة أو موليته القاصرة فلا يلزمه النكاح إلا إذا أجازه صراحة أو دلالة 
ولو أمره أن يزوجه امرأة فخالف أمره وزوجه امرأتين في عقد واحد فلا يلزمه المرآتان ولا واحدة منهما إلا إذا أجازهما أو أجاز أحداهما 
فلو زوجه إياهما في عقدين لزمه الأول وتوقف الثاني على إجازته 
المادة 141 
إذا أمر الموكل وكيله أن يزوجه امرأة معينة فخالف وزوجه غيرها فلا يلزمه النكاح وإن أمره أن يزوجه امرأة وعين له مقدار المهر فزوجه بأكثر مما عينه فلا ينفذ عليه النكاح أيضاً ما لم ينفذه ولا يسقط خياره بدخوله بالمرآة غير عالم بالزيادة التي زادها عليه الوكيل في المهر وليس للوكيل أن يلزمه بالنكاح ولو التزم بدفع الزيادة من ماله 
المادة 142 
إذا أمرت المرآة وكيلها أن يزوجها ولم تعين أحداً فزوجها من نفسه أو من أبيه أو من ابنه فلا يجوز عليها النكاح ولها رده 
فإن زوجها بأجنبي منه وبغبن فاحش في المهر فلها ولوليها فسخ النكاح إذا لم يتم الزوج لها مهر المثل 
وإن زوجها بغير كفء لم يجز النكاح أصلاً ولو زوجها بكفء وبمهر المثل لزمها النكاح ولو كان بالزوج عيب أو مرض 
المادة 143 
إذا غرّ الزوج المرآة بانتسابه لها نسباً غير نسبه الحقيقي ثم ظهر لها بعد العقد بإطلاع الولي أنه دونها في الكفاءة فلها أو لوليها حق الخيار في إجازة النكاح ونقضه 
المادة 144 
الفضولي الذي يوجب النكاح أو يقبله بلا توكيل ولا ولاية ينعقد نكاحه موقوفاً على إجازة من له الإجازة، فإن أجازه نفذ وأن أبطله بطل 
المادة 145 
إذا وقع نزاع بين الزوجين في أمر النكاح يثبت بشهادة رجلين عدلين أو رجل وامرأتين عدول 
فإذا ادعى أحد على امرأة أنها زوجته أو ادعت هي أنه زوجها وجحد المدعى عليه وعجز المدعي عن البينة فله أن يستحلف الجاحد فإن حلف سقطت الدعوى وإن نكل قضى عليه بنكوله 
المادة 146 
لا يثبت النكاح بشهادة ابني الزوجين لمن ادعاه منهما وكذا لو كان أحد الشاهدين ابناً للزوج والآخر ابناً للزوجة فإن كان ابني الزوج وحده أو ابني الزوجة وحدها فادعى أحدهما النكاح وأنكره الآخر تقبل شهادتهما على أصلهما إذا استشهد بهما الآخر 
المادة 147 
لا يعتبر إقرار الولي على الصغير والصغيرة بالنكاح إلا أن يشهد الشهود على النكاح أو يبلغ الصغير والصغيرة ويصدقانه 
المادة 148 
إذا أقر أحد لامرأة أنها زوجته ولم يكن تحته محرم لها ولا أربع سواها وصدقته وكانت خالية عن زوج وعدة تثبت زوجيتها له بإقراره وتلزمه نفقتها ويتوارثان 
المادة 149 
إذا أقرت المرآة في حال صحتها أو في مرضها أنها تزوجت فلاناً فإن صدقها في حياتها ثبت النكاح وورثها وإن صدقها بعد موتها فلا يثبت النكاح ولا يرثها 
المادة 150 
يجب على الزوج أن يعامل زوجته بالمعروف ويحسن عشرتها ويقوم بنفقتها وهي تشمل الطعام والكسوة والسكنى

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 151 
يجب قضاءً على الزوج أن يواقع زوجته مرة واحدة في مدى الزوجية 
المادة 152 
إذا تعددت الزوجات وكن أحراراً كلهن يجب عليه أن يعدل بينهن فيما يقدر عليه من التسوية في البيتوتة للموانسة وعدم الجور في النفقة 
المادة 153 
البكر والثيب والجديدة والقديمة والمسلمة والكتابية سواء في وجوب العدل والتسوية فلا تتميز إحداهن على الأخرى 
ولا فرق في القسم بين أن تكون المرآة صحيحة أو مريضة أو حائضاً أو نفساء أو رتقاء أو قرناء فلا يقبل عذر الزوج إن قصر في العدل معتذراً بمرض المرآة أو حيضها أو نفاسها أو بعيب في أعضاء تناسلها 
المادة 154 
يقيم عند كل واحدة منهن يوماً وليلة أو ثلاثة أيام وإن شاء جعل لكل واحدة منهن سبعة أيام والرأي له في تعيين مقدار الدور وفي البداءة في القسم 
وإنما تجب التسوية ليلاً بأن يعاشر فيه إحداهن بقدر ما يعاشر الأخرى ولا يلزمه ذلك نهاراً ما لم يكن عمله ليلاً فيقسم نهاراً 
المادة 155 
لا ينبغي له أن يقيم عند إحداهن أكثر من الدور الذي قدره إلا بإذن الأخرى و لا يدخل عليها إلا لعيادتها إن كانت مريضة فإن اشتد بها المرض فلا بأس بإقامته عندها حتى يحصل لها الشفاء 
المادة 156 
إذا تركت إحداهن نوبتها إلى غيرها من ضرائرها صح تركها و لها الرجوع في المستقبل إن طلبت ذلك 
المادة 157 
لا قسم في السفر بل له أن يسافر بمن شاء منهن والقرعة أحب 
وليس للتي لم تسافر معه أن تطلب منه بعد عوده الإقامة عندها قدر ما أقام في السفر مع التي سافر بها 
المادة 158 
إذا مرض الزوج في بيت له خال عن أزواجه فله أن يدعو كل واحدة منهن عنده في نوبتها 
و لو مرض في بيت إحدى زوجتيه ولم يقدر على التحول إلى بيت الأخرى فله أن يقيم به حتى يشفى بشرط أن يقيم عند الأخرى بعد الصحة بقدر ما أقام مريضاً عند ضرتها 
المادة 159 
إذا أقام الزوج قبل تعيين مقدار الدور وترتيبه عند إحدى زوجتيه مدة كشهر في غير السفر فخاصمته الأخرى يأمره الحاكم بالعدل بينهما في المستقبل وينهاه عن الجور فإن عاد إليه بعد ذلك يعزر ويوجع عقوبة بغير الحبس 
المادة 160 
تجب النفقة من حين العقد الصحيح على الزوج ولو فقيراً أو مريضاً أو عنيناً أو صغيراً لا يقدر على المباشرة للزوجة غنية كانت أو فقيرة مسلمة أو غير مسلمة كبيرة أو صغيرة تطيق الوقاع أو تشتهي له 
المادة 161 
تجب النفقة للزوجة على زوجها ولو هي مقيمة في بيت أبيها ما لم يطالبها الزوج بالنقلة وتمتنع بغير حق 
المادة 162 
تجب النفقة للزوجة ولو أبت أن تسافر مع زوجها فيما هو مسافة قصر أو فوقها أو منعت نفسها لاستيفاء ما تعورف تعجيله من المهر سواء كان قبل الدخول بها أو بعده 
المادة 163 
إذا مرضت المرآة مرضاً يمنع من مباشرتها بعد الزفاف والنقلة إلى منزل زوجها أو قبلها ثم انتقلت إليه وهي مريضة أو لم تنتقل ولم تمنع نفسها بغير حق فلها النفقة عليه 
فلو مرضت في بيت الزوج ثم انتقلت إلى بيت أهلها فإن طالبها الزوج بالنقلة ولم يمكنها الانتقال بمحفة أو نحوها فلها النفقة وإن امتنعت بغير حق مع قدرتها على الانتقال بنحو ما ذكر فلا نفقة لها 
المادة 164 
إذا كان الزوج محبوساً ولو بدين عليه لزوجته فلا تسقط نفقتها وإن كان غير قادر على أدائه 
المادة 165 
إذا كان الزوج موسراً وكان لامرأته خادمة تجب عليه نفقتها بقدر ما يكفيها على حسب العرف بشرط أن تكون الخادمة مملوكة لها ملكاً تاماً ومتفرغة لخدمتها لا شغل لها غيرها وإذا زفت إليه بخدم كثير استحقت نفقة الجميع عليه إن كان ذا يسار وإذا رزق أولاداً لا يكفيهم خادم واحد يفرض عليه نفقة خادمين أو أكثر على قدر حاجة أولاده 
المادة 166 
إذا كانت الزوجة صغيرة لا تصلح للرجال، ولا تشتهي للوقاع ولو فيما دون الفرج فلا نفقة لها على زوجها إلا إذا أمسكها في بيته للاستئناس بها 
المادة 167 
المريضة التي لم تزف إلى زوجها ولم يمكنها الانتقال أصلاً لا نفقة لها 
المادة 168 
الزوجة التي تسافر إلى الحج ولو لأداء فريضة بدون أن يكون معها زوجها لا نفقة لها عليه مدة غيابها وإن سافرت مع محرم لها 
فإن سافر زوجها وأخذها معه فلها عليه نفقة الحضر ونفقة السفر ولوازمه 
وإن سافرت هي وأخذت زوجها معها فلها عليه نفقة الحضر لا نفقة السفر 
المادة 169 
الزوجة المحترفة التي تكون خارج البيت نهاراً وعند الزوج ليلاً إذا منعها من الخروج وعصته وخرجت فلا نفقة لها ما دامت خارجة 
المادة 170 
إذا حبست المرآة ولو في دين لا تقدر على إيفائه فلا يلزم زوجها نفقتها مدة حبسها إلا إذا كان هو الذي حبسها في دين له 
المادة 171 
الناشزة وهي التي خالفت زوجها وخرجت من بيته بلا إذنه بغير وجه شرعي يسقط حقها في النفقة مدة نشوزها وإن كانت لها نفقة مفروضة متجمدة تسقط أيضاً بنشوزها وكذا المستدانة بغير أمر الحاكم وأمر الزوج وتكون ناشزة أيضاً إذا كان البيت المقيمان به ملكاً لها ومنعته من الدخول عليها ما لم تكن سألته النقلة منه فلم ينقلها 
فإن عادت الناشزة إلى بيت زوجها ولو بعد سفره أو دعته يدخل عليها إذا كان المنزل لها عاد حقها في النفقة ولا يعود ما سقط منها بنشوزها 
وإن منعته من الاستمتاع بها وهي في بيته فلا تكون ناشزة نشوزاً موجباً لسقوط النفقة 
المادة 172 
المنكوحة نكاحاً فاسداً والموطوءة بشبهة لا نفقة لهما إلا المنكوحة بلا شهود فإذا فرض الحاكم لإحداهما نفقة قبل ظهور فساد النكاح وفرق بينهما فللزوج الرجوع عليها بما أخذته منه بأمر الحاكم لا بما أخذته بلا أمره 
المادة 173 
تقدر نفقة الطعام بقدر حال الزوجين يساراً وإعساراً فإن كانا موسرين فنفقة اليسار وإن كانا معسرين فنفقة الإعسار وإن كانا مختلفين حالاً فنفقة الوسط فلو كان الزوج هو الفقير لا يخاطب إلا بقدر وسعه والباقي دين عليه إلى الميسرة 
المادة 174 
تفرض النفقة أصنافاً أو تقوم الأصناف بدراهم على حسب اختلاف أسعار المأكولات في البلدة غلاء ورخصاً رعاية للجانبين فإذا غلا السعر تزاد النفقة المقدرة للمرآة وإذا رخص تنقص عن الزوج ولو بعد القضاء بها 
المادة 175 
يعتبر في فرض النفقة وإعطائها للمرآة الأصلح والأيسر فإن كان الزوج محترفاً يكتسب قوته كل يوم تقدر النفقة عليه يوماً بيوم ويعطيها نفقة كل يوم معجلاً عند مساء اليوم الذي قبله 
وإن كان من الصناع الذين لا ينقضي عملهم إلا بمضي أسبوع تقدر عليه كل أسبوع 
وإن كان تاجراً أو من أرباب الماهيات تفرض عليه كل شهر وإن كان مزارعاً تفرض عليه كل سنة فإن ماطلها الزوج في دفع النفقة في مواعيدها المقررة فلها أن تطلب نفقة كل يوم 
المادة 176 
للزوج أن يلي الإنفاق بنفسه على زوجته حال قيام النكاح فإذا اشتكت مطلقته في الأنفاق عليها وثبت ذلك عند الحاكم ولم يكن الزوج صاحب مائدة وطعام كثير بحيث يمكنها أن تتناول منه مقدار كفايتها يحضره الحاكم ويقدر النفقة بحضوره على الوجه المتقدم في المادة السالفة ويأمره بإعطائها إياها لتنفق على نفسها فإذا امتنع مع اليسر من إعطائها بعد أمر الحاكم وطلبت المرآة حبسه له أن يحبسه إلا أنه لا ينبغي أن يحبسه في أول مرة بل يؤخر الحبس إلى مجلسين أو ثلاثة يغيظه في كل مجلس فإن لم يدفع حبسه حينئذ وللحاكم أن يبيع عليه من أمواله ما ليس من أصول حوائجه ويصرف ثمنه في نفقتها 
المادة 177 
إذا ثبت إعسار الزوج وعجزه عن القيام بنفقة زوجته فلا يحبسه الحاكم ولا يفرق بينهما بسبب عجزه بل يفرض لها النفقة ويأمرها بالاستدانة عليه وتجب الإدانة على من تجب عليه نفقتها من أقاربها عند عدم الزوج 
وإن كان لها أولاد صغار تجب الإدانة لأجلهم على من تجب عليه نفقتهم لولا وجود الأب 
ويحبس من تجب عليه الإدانة إذا امتنع 
المادة 178 
إذا فرض الحاكم النفقة أو تراضى الزوجان على شيء معين فللمرآة إذا علمت أو خافت غيبة زوجها أن تأخذ عليه كفيلاً جبراً يضمن لها نفقة شهر أو أكثر على قدر المدة التي يمكن أن يغيبها الزوج 
المادة 179 
النفقة المقدرة لا تبقى بحال واحدة بعد تقديرها بل تتغير تبعاً لتغير أحوال الزوجين بحيث لو قضى بنفقة الإعسار أو بنفقة اليسار بأيسر أحدهما أو أعسر تقدر نفقة الوسط وأن أيسر بعد إعسارها تتمم نفقة اليسار للمستقبل 
المادة 180 
لا يجوز للمرآة أخذ أجرة من زوجها على ما تهيئه من الطعام لأكلهما وإن كان لا يجب عليها ذلك قضاء وإنما يجوز لها أخذ الأجرة على ما تسويه من الطعام بأمره للبيع 
المادة 181 
كسوة المرآة واجبة على الزوج من حين العقد الصحيح عليها ويفرض لها كسوتان في السنة كسوة للشتاء وكسوة للصيف 
ويعتبر في تقديرها حال الزوجين يساراً وإعساراً وعرف البلد 
المادة 182 
تفرض الكسوة ثياباً أو تقدر الثياب بدراهم ويقضي بقيمتها وتعطى لها معجلة 
المادة 183 
لا يقضى للمرآة بكسوة جديدة قبل تمام المدة إلا إذا تخرقت كسوتها بالاستعمال المعتاد 
وإذا ضاعت الكسوة عندها فهي المسئولة عنها ولا يجب لها على الزوج غيرها قبل حلول المدة 
المادة 184 
تجب السكنى للمرآة على زوجها في دار على حدتها إن كانا موسرين وإلا فعليه إسكانها في بيت من دار على حدته به المرافق الشرعية وله جيران بحسب حال الزوجين 
المادة 185 
ليس للزوج أن يجبر المرآة على إسكان أحد معها من أهله ولا من أولاده الذين من غيرها سوى ولده الصغير الغير المميز وله إسكان أمته وأم ولده معها وليس لها أن تسكن معها في بيت الزوج أحداً من أهلها ولو ولدها الصغير من غيره ولا يكون ذلك إلا بالرضا 
المادة 186 
إذا أسكن الزوج امرأته في مسكن على حدتها من دار فيها أحد من أقاربه فليس لها طلب مسكن غيره إلا إذا كانوا يؤذونها فعلاً أو قولاً ولها طلب ذلك مع الضرة 
فإن كان في نفس المسكن المقيمة هي به ضرة لها أو إحدى أقارب زوجها فلها طلب مسكن غيره ولو لم يؤذوها فعلاً أو قولاً 
المادة 187 
إذا كانت المرآة تستوحش من المسكن الذي أسكنها فيه زوجها بأن كان كبيراً كالدار الخالية من السكان المرتفعة الجدران أو كان الزوج يخرج ليلاً ليبيت عند ضرتها ولم يكن لها ولد أو خادمة تستأنس بهما فعليه أن يأتيها بمؤنسة أو ينقلها إلى حيث لا تستوحش 
المادة 188 
يفرض للمرآة ما تنام عليه من فراش ولحاف وما تفترشه للقعود على قدر حالهما ولا يسقط عنه ذلك ولو كان لها أمتعة من فراش ونحوه 
وعليه أيضاً ما يلزم من سائر أدوات البيت وما تتنظف وتتطيب به المرآة على عادة أهل البلد 
المادة 189 
تفرض النفقة لزوجة الغائب في ماله إن كان له مال حاضر في منزله من جنس النفقة كالغلال ونحوها من أصناف المأكولات والذهب والفضة المضروبين وغير المضروبين أو كان له مال من ذلك مودع عند أحد أو دين عليه وأقر المودع أو المديون بالمال وبالزوجية أو لم يقر أو كان الحاكم يعلم بهما أو أقامت المرآة بينة على الوديعة أو الدين وعلى النكاح وإن كان لا يقضى به لها على الغائب 
ويبدأ الحاكم في فرض النفقة بمال الوديعة ثم بالدين فلو كان للغائب مال حاضر في بيته من جنسها فرضها فيه ويأخذ الحاكم عليها كفيلاً بالمال الذي تقبضه ويحلفها أن زوجها الغائب لم يترك لها نفقة وإنها لم تكن ناشزة ولا مطلقة مضت عدتها 
المادة 190 
إذا لم يخلف الغائب مالاً أقامت المرآة بينة على النكاح يقضي لها الحاكم بالنفقة دونه ويأمرها بالاستدانة على زوجها ويكفلها ويحلفهما كما تقدم وإن طلبت فسخ النكاح فلا يفسخه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 191 
إذا حضر الزوج الغائب وادعى أنه عجل لها النفقة قبل سفره وأقام البينة على ذلك أو لم يقم واستحلفها فنكلت فهو بالخيار إن شاء استرد النفقة من المرآة وإن شاء رجع على الكفيل وإن أقرت المرآة أنه عجل لها النفقة يرجع بها عليها لا عليه 
المادة 192 
إذا رجع الغائب وأنكر النكاح ولا بينة للمرآة فالقول قوله مع حلفه فإذا حلف وكان المال الذي قبضته وديعة فله أن يرجع به على المرآة أو على المودع وإن كان ديناً فله الرجوع على الغريم وهو يرجع على المرآة 
المادة 193 
إذا رجع الزوج الغائب وأقام البينة على الطلاق وانقضاء العدة وعدم استحقاق المرآة النفقة التي أخذتها في غيابه ضمنت هي لا الدافع من المودع أو المديون إلا إذا شهدت بينة الزوج أن الدافع كان يعلم بالطلاق فحينئذ يكون عليه الضمان 
المادة 194 
إذا ادعى المودع أو المديون الذي أمره القاضي بالإنفاق على زوجة الغائب أنه دفع إليها المال للنفقة وأنكرت المرآة ذلك يقبل قول المودع بلا بينة ولا يقبل قول المديون إلا ببينة 
المادة 195 
إذا كانت الوديعة أو المال الذي في بيت الزوج الغائب من غير جنس النفقة فليس للزوجة أن تبيع منه شيئاً في نفقة نفسها ولا للقاضي بيع شيء منه وتؤجر عقاراته ويصرف من أجرتها في نفقة المرآة 
المادة 196 
في كل موضع جاز للقاضي أن يقضي للمرآة بالنفقة من مال زوجها الغائب جاز لها أن تأخذ منه ما يكفيها بالمعروف من غير قضاء 
المادة 197 
تقدم النفقة الكافية للشخص وزوجته وعياله بقدر الضرورة على قضاء ديونه 
المادة 198 
لا تصير النفقة ديناً إلا بالقضاء أو بتراضي الزوجين على شيء معين 
المادة 199 
النفقة المفروضة للزوجة بحكم القاضي أو بالتراضي لا تسقط بمضي المدة فإذا لم تطالب بها المرآة ولم تقبضها كلها أو بعضها في مواعيدها المقررة فلها ما دامت حية مطيعة والزوج حي أن ترجع عليه بالمقدار المتجمد منها بعد القضاء أو الرضا سواء كانت المدة الماضية قليلة أو كثيرة 
المادة 200 
ليس للمرآة الرجوع على زوجها حاضراً كان أو غائباً بما أنفقته من مالها قبل فرض القاضي أو التراضي على شيء معين بل يسقط ذلك بمضي شهر فأكثر لا أقل 
المادة 201 
النفقة المفروضة بالقضاء أو الرضا والمستدانة بغير أمر الحاكم يسقط دينها بموت أحد الزوجين ولا يسقط دين النفقة بالطلاق إلا إذا تحقق أنه وقع لسوء أخلاق المرآة 
المادة 202 
النفقة المستدانة بأمر الحاكم لا يسقط دينها بأي حال بل تكون ديناً ثابتاً لها في تركة زوجها واجباً أداؤه ثم إن كانت الاستدانة بأمر الحاكم فللغريم الرجوع على أيهما شاء من الزوج أو من المرآة وإن كانت بلا أمر الحاكم فلا رجوع له إلا على المرآة وهي ترجع على زوجها إن تثبت لها عليه حق 
المادة 203 
لا تسترد النفقة التي دفعت للزوجة معجلاً لا بموت ولا طلاق سواء عجلها الزوج أو أبوه ولو كانت قائمة 
المادة 204 
الإبراء عن النفقة قبل فرضها قضاء أو رضا باطل وبعده صحيح عن نفقة المدة الماضية وعن نفقة يوم واحد مستقبل دخل أوله إن كانت مفروضة كل يوم وعن أسبوع واحد إن كانت مفروضة كل أسبوع وعن نفقة شهر واحد مستقبل قد استهل إن كانت مفروضة كل شهر وعن نفقة سنة واحدة مستقبلة قد دخلت إن كانت مفروضة سنوياً 
المادة 205 
دين النفقة والدين الثابت في ذمة المرآة لزوجها لا يلتقيان قصاصاً 
فإذا طلبت المرآة مقاصة دين نفقتها بما عليها لزوجها فلا تجاب إلى مطلبها إلا إذا رضي بذلك وإن طلب هو مقاصة دين نفقتها بما له عليها يجاب إلى طلبه 
المادة 206 
ولاية الزوج على المرآة تأديبية فلا ولاية له على أموالها الخاصة بها بل لها التصرف في جميعها بلا إذنه ورضاه وبدون أن يكون له وجه في معارضتها معتمداً على ولايته ولها أن تقبض غلة أملاكها وتوكل غير زوجها بإدارة مصالحها وتنفذ عقودها بلا توقف على إجازته مطلقاً ولا على إجازة أبيها أو جدها عند فقده أو وصيهما إن كانت رشيدة محسنة للتصرف 
ومهما تكن ثروتها فلا يلزمها شيء من النفقات الواجبة على الزوج 
المادة 207 
للزوج بعد إيفاء المرآة معجل صداقها أن يمنعها من الخروج من بيته بلا إذنه في غير الأحوال التي يباح لها الخروج فيها كزيارة والديها في كل أسبوع مرة ومحارمها في كل سنة مرة وله منعها من زيارة الأجنبيات وعيادتهن ومن الخروج إلى الولائم و لو كانت عند المحارم 
وله إخراجها من منزل أبويها إن كانت صالحة للرجال و أوفاها معجل صداقها و إسكانها بين جيران صالحين حيث سكن من البلدة التي تزوجها بها و لو اشترطا عليه أن لا يخرجها من منزلهما 
وله أن يمنع أهلها من القرار والمقام عندها في بيته سواء كان ملكاً له أو إجارة أو عارية 
المادة 208 
يجوز للزوج إن كان مأموناً وأوفى المرآة معجل صداقها أن ينقلها من حيث تزوجها فيما هو دون مسافة القصر سواء كان الانتقال من مصر إلى مصر أو من مصر إلى قرية أو بالعكس 
وليس له أن ينقلها جبراً فيما هو مسافة القصر فما فوقها ولو أوفاها جميع المهر 
المادة 209 
يباح للزوج تأديب المرآة تأديباً خفيفاً على كل معصية لم يرد في شأنها حد مقدر 
ولا يجوز له أصلاً أن يضربها ضرباً فاحشاً ولو بحق 
المادة 210 
إذا وقع الشقاق بين الزوجين واشتد الخصام ورفع الأمر إلى الحاكم فله أن يعين عدلين ويجعلهما حكمين والأولى أن يكون أحدهما من أهله والآخر من أهلها ليستمعا شكواهما وينظرا بينهما ويسعيا في إصلاح أمرهما وإن لم يتيسر لهما الإصلاح فليس لهما التفريق بينهما بالخلع إلا أن يكونا وكيلين من قبل الزوجين بذلك 
المادة 211 
إذا اشتكت المرآة نشوز زوجها وضربه إياها ضرباً فاحشاً ولو بحق وثبت ذلك عليه بالبينة يعزر 
المادة 212 
من الحقوق على المرآة لزوجها أن تكون مطيعة له فيما يأمرها به من حقوق الزوجية ويكون مباحاً شرعاً وأن تتقيد بملازمة بيته بعد إيفائها معجل صداقها ولا تخرج منه إلا بإذنه وأن تكون مبادرة على فراشه إذا التمسها بعد ذلك ولم تكن ذات عذر شرعي وأن تصون نفسها وتحافظ على ماله ولا تعطي منه شيئاً لأحد مما لم تجر العادة بإعطائه إلا بإذنه 
المادة 213 
للمرآة أن تمنع نفسها من الوقاع ودواعيه ومن إخراجها من بيتها ولو بعد الدخول بها راضية إلى أن يوفيها زوجها جميع ما بين تعجيله من مهرها إن كان بعضه معجلاً وبعضه مؤجلاً وإن لم يبين قدر المعجل منه فحتى تستوفي قد ما يعجل لمثلها على حسب عرف أهل البلد ولها منعه أيضاً إن كان المهر مؤجلاً كله إذا اشترط الزوج الدخول بها قبل حلول الأجل ورضيت به 
المادة 214 
إذا لم يوف الزوج المرآة ما تعورف تعجيله من مهرها جاز لها الخروج من بيته بلا إذنه ولا تكون ناشزة ولا تسقط نفقتها 
المادة 215 
للمرآة أن تخرج لزيارة والديها في كل أسبوع مرة ولزيارة محارمها في كل سنة مرة ولا تبيت عند أحد منهم بغير إذن زوجها ولا يمنع أبويها من الدخول عليها لزيارتها في كل جمعة مرة ولا غيرهم من المحارم في كل سنة مرة 
المادة 216 
إذا كان أبو الزوجة مريضاً مرضاً طويلاً فاحتاجها ولم يكن لديه من يقوم بشأنه فعليها الذهاب إليه وتعاهده بقدر احتياجه ولو كان غير مسلم وإن أبى الزوج ذلك 
المادة 217 
للزوج دون المرآة أن يرفع قيد النكاح الصحيح بالطلاق 
ويقع طلاق كل زوج بالغ عاقل ولو كان محجوراً عليه لسفه أو مريضاً غير مختل العقل أو مكرهاً أو هازلاً 
المادة 218 
يقع طلاق السكران الذي سكر بمحظور طائعا مختاراً لا مكرهاً ولا مضطراً 
المادة 219 
يقع طلاق الأخرس بإشارته المعهودة الدالة على قصده الطلاق 
المادة 220 
لا يقع طلاق النائم والمجنون والمعتوه ومن اختل عقله لكبر أو مرض أو مصيبة فاجأته وإنما يقع طلاق المجنون إذا علقه بشرط وهو عاقل ثم جن ووجد الشرط وهو مجنون 
المادة 221 
لا يقع طلاق أبي القاصر على زوجته ولا طلاق القاصر ولو كان مراهقاً 
المادة 222 
يقع الطلاق لفظاً وبالكتابة المرسومة المستبينة وكما يجوز للزوج أن يوقعه بنفسه ويجوز له أن يوكل به غيره وأن يرسله إلى المرآة مسطوراً في كتاب وأن يأذنها بإيقاعه تفويضاً على نفسها وتوكيلاً على غيرها من ضرائرها 
المادة 223 
محل الطلاق المرآة المنكوحة والمعتدة من طلاق رجعي أو بائن غير ثلاث للحرة والمعتدة لفرقة هي طلاق كالفرقة بالإيلاء والعنة ونحوها أو لفسخ بإباء أحد الزوجين الإسلام 
المادة 224 
عدد الطلاق يعتبر بالنسء فطلاق الحرة ثلاث متفرقات إن كانت مدخولاً بها أو غير متفرقات سواء كانت مدخولاً بها أو لا فلا تحل لمطلقها بعد الثلاث من نكاح صحيح حتى تنكح زوجاً غيره ويفارقها بعد الوطء في القبل وتنقضي عدتها 
المادة 225 
لا يصح وقوع الطلاق إلا بصيغة مخصوصة أو ما يقوم مقامها والصيغ المخصوصة بالطلاق إما صريحة أو كناية 
فالصريحة هي الألفاظ المشتملة على حروف الطلاق والألفاظ التي غلب استعمالها عرفاً في الطلاق بحيث لا تستعمل إلا فيه بأي لغة من اللغات وما يقوم مقام الصيغة الصريحة هي الكتابة المرسومة المستبينة وإشارة الأخرس والإشارة إلى العدد بالأصابع مصحوبة بلفظ الطلاق وبما ذكر يقع الطلاق بلا نية إنما لا بد لوقوعه من إضافة اللفظ إلى المرآة المراد تطليقها ولو الإضافة معنوية 
والكناية هي الألفاظ التي لم توضع للطلاق وتحتمله وغيره وهذه لا يقع بها الطلاق إلا بنية أو دلالة الحال ويقوم مقام صيغة الكناية الكتابة المستبينة الغير المرسومة فتتوقف على النية 
المادة 226 
الطلاق قسمان رجعي وبائن، والبائن نوعان بائن بينونة صغرى وبائن بينونة كبرى فالأول من النوعين ما كان بواحدة أو اثنتين والثاني ما كان بالثلاث ويسمى بتاً 
المادة 227 
يقع الطلاق رجعياً بصريح لفظ الطلاق إذا أضيف اللفظ ولو معنى إلى المرآة المدخول بها حقيقة غير مقرون بعوض ولا بعدد الثلاث لا نصاً ولا إشارة ولا منعوتاً بنعت حقيقي ولا بأفعال التفضيل ولا مشبهاً بصفة تدل على البينونة 
فمن قال لامرأته المدخول بها أنت طالق أو مطلقة أو طلقتك فقد أوقع عليها طلقة واحدة رجعية سواء نواها رجعية أو بائنة أو نوى أكثر من ذلك أو لم ينو شيئاً 
المادة 228 
صيغتا علي الطلاق والطلاق يلزمني يقع بكل منهما واحدة رجعية ولو نوى اثنتين وإن نوى باللفظ ثلاثاً وقعن 
المادة 229 
يقع الطلاق رجعياً بثلاثة ألفاظ من ألفاظ الكناية وهي اعتدي واستبرئي رحمك وقعت واحدة 
فمن قال لزوجته لفظاً منها وهو في حالة الرضا توقف وقوع الطلاق على نيته فإن نوى به الطلاق تقع واحدة رجعية ولو نوى غيرها أو أكثر من واحدة أو لم ينو شيئاً فلا يقع شيء 
وإن خاطبها به في حالة الغضب أو جواباً على طلبها الطلاق منه يقع على طلقة واحدة رجعية بلا نية 
المادة 230 
الطلاق الرجعي بواحدة كان أو اثنتين للحرة لا يرفع أحكام النكاح ولا يزيل ملك الزوج قبل مضي العدة بل لا تزال الزوجية قائمة مادامت المرآة في العدة وإنما تعتكف في بيتها المضاف إليهما بالسكنى ويندب جعل سترة بينها وبين زوجها ونفقتها عليه مدة العدة ولا يحرم دخوله عليها ولو من غير إذنها ويجوز له الاستمتاع والوقاع ويصير بذلك مراجعاً وإذا مات أحدهما قبل انقضاء العدة ورثة الآخر سواء طلقها زوجها في حال صحته أو مرضه برضاها أو بدونه 
النفقة المفروضة للمعتدة بالتراضي أو بحكم القاضي لا تسقط بمضي العدة مطلقاً

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 231 
كل من طلق زوجته المدخول بها حقيقة تطليقة واحدة رجعية أو تطليقتين كذلك لو حرة فله أن يراجعها ولو قال لا رجعة لي بدون حاجة إلى تجديد العقد الأول ولا إلى اشتراط مهر جديد ما دامت في العدة سواء علمت بالرجعة أو لم تعلم وسواء رضيت بها أو أبت 
ولا يملك الرجعة بعد انقضاء العدة ولا رجعة في عدة المطلقة بعد الخلوة ولو كانت الخلوة صحيحة 
المادة 232 
تصح الرجعة قولاً براجعتك ونحوه خطاباً للمرآة أو راجعت زوجتي إن كانت غير مخاطبة وفعلاً بالوقاع ودواعيه التي توجب حرمة المصاهرة ولو اختلاساً منه أو منها 
المادة 233 
يلزم أن تكون الرجعة منجزة في الحال فلا يصح إضافتها إلى وقت مستقبل ولا تعليقها بشرط 
المادة 234 
الرجعة الصحيحة بلا شهود وبلا علم المرآة إلا أنه يندب للمراجع أن يعلم المرآة بها إذا راجعها قولاً وأن يشهد شاهدين عدلين عليها ولو بعد حصولها فعلاً 
من قال كل حل أو حلال الله أو حلال المسلمين عليّ حرام طلقت جميع نسائه طلقة واحدة بائنة بلا نية وإن نوى بذلك الثلاث وقعن 
فإن قال الحرام يلزمني أو أحرمتك أو أنت معي في الحرام بانت المخاطبة بذلك ولو لم ينو طلاقاً وإن كان له امرأة غيرها فلا يقع عليها شيء 
المادة 235 
تنقطع الرجعة وتملك المرآة عصمتها إذا طهرت من الحيضة الأخيرة لتمام عشرة أيام وإن لم تغتسل 
المادة 236 
إذا وقع نزاع بين الزوجين فادعت المعتدة انقضاء عدتها بالحيض وادعى الزوج عدم انقضائها وأن له حق الرجعة تصدق المرآة بيمينها وتخرج من العدة إن كانت المدة تحتمله وأقل مدة عدة بحيض ستون يوماً للحرة 
المادة 237 
الرجعة لا تهدم الطلقات السابقة بل إذا راجع الزوج امرأته بعد طلقتين ثم أوقع عليها لثالثة زال ملكه وحلها له إلى أن تتزوج غيره بنكاح صحيح ويفارقها بعد الوطء في القبل بطلاق أو موت 
المادة 238 
يتعجل المؤجل من المهر بانقضاء العدة في الطلاق الرجعي فمن طلق زوجته رجعياً وانقضت عدتها صار ما كان مؤجلاً في ذمته من المهر حالاً فتطالبه به 
وإنما يحل المؤجل إذا لم يكن منجماً فإن كان كذلك فلا يتعجل بل تأخذه على نجومه وأقساطه في مواعيدها 
المادة 239 
يقع الطلاق بائناً بصريح لفظ الطلاق إذا أضيف اللفظ إلى المرآة المدخول بها مقروناً بعدد الثلاث نصاً أو إشارة بالأصابع مع ذكر لفظ الطلاق أو منعوتاً بنعت حقيقي أو مضافاً إلى أفعال تفضيل ينبآن عن الشدة والزيادة أو مشبهاً بما يدل على البينونة 
فمن قال لامرأته أنت طالق تطليقة شديدة أو طويلة أو عريضة أو أشد الطلاق أو أطوله أو أعرضه أو تطليقة كالجبل تقع عليها واحدة بائنة 
وإن قال لها أنت طالق بائن أو البتة بانت بواحدة سواء نوى أو لم ينو وإن نوى بذلك الثلاث وقعن 
وإن قال لها أنت طالق ثلاثاً أو أشار إليها بثلاثة أصابع منشورة قائلاً أنت طالق هكذا بانت بينونة كبرى 
وكذلك إن قال لها أنت طالق أكثر الطلاق أو أكثر الطلاق أو أنت طالق مراراً أو ألف مرة 
المادة 240 
كل طلاق يلحق المرآة غير المدخول بها فهو بائن 
فمن قال لزوجته غير المدخول بها حقيقة أو حكماً أنت طالق بانت بواحدة ولا عدة عليها وكذا لو اختلى بها بلا وطء ولكن عليها العدة 
فإن طلقها ثلاثاً بكلمة واحدة وقعن وإن فرق الثلاث بانت بالأولى فلا تلحقها الثانية ولا الثالثة 
المادة 241 
من طلق زوجته طلاقاً رجعياً بواحدة أو اثنتين لو حرة ولم يراجعها حتى انقضت عدتها بانت بينونة صغرى ملكت بها نفسها فلا يملك الرجعة عليها 
المادة 242 
من طلق امرأته طلاقاً واحداً مقروناً بعوض وقبلت في مجلسها بانت بواحدة 
المادة 243 
من قال كل حل أو حلال الله أو حلال المسلمين علي حرام طلقت جميع نسائه طلقة واحدة بائنة بلا نية وإن نوى بذلك الثلاث 
المادة 244 
جميع ألفاظ الكنايات إن وقع بها الطلاق يكون بائناً بواحدة أو ثلاث على حسب نية الزوج ما عدا الألفاظ الثلاثة المذكورة في مادة 229 فراجعها 
المادة 245 
إذا آلى الزوج البالغ العاقل من امرأته وبر في إيلائه ولم يفيء إليها في مدة الأشهر الأربعة التي هي أقل مدته للحرة بانت بواحدة وسقط الإيلاء إن كان موقتاً 
المادة 246 
الطلاق البائن بينونة صغرى وهو ما كان دون الثلاث يحل قيد النكاح ويرفع أحكامه ويزيل ملك الزوج في الحال ولا يبقى للزوجية أثر سوى العدة وتستتر المرآة في بيتها ويجعل بينه وبينها حجاب فلا يدخل عليها ولا ينظرها وإن ضاق عنهما البيت أو لم يكن ديناً فإخراجه منه أولى 
وإن مات أحدهما في العدة فلا يرثه الآخر إلا في حال فراره أو فرارها بشرطه المذكور في طلاق المريض 
المادة 247 
الطلاق البائن بينونة صغرى لا يزيل الحل فلا تحرم المبانة بما دون الثلاث على مطلقها بل له أن يتزوجها في العدة وبعدها إنما لا يكون ذلك إلا برضاها وبعقد ومهر جديدين ويمنع غيره من نكاحها في العدة 
المادة 248 
الطلاق البت يزيل في الحال الملك والحل معاً 
فمن طلق زوجته الحرة من نكاح صحيح ثلاث طلقات بكلمة واحدة قبل الدخول أو بعد الدخول سواء كانت الثلاث متفرقات أو غير متفرقات يحرم عليه أن يتزوجها حتى تنكح غيره نكاحاً صحيحاً نافذاً ويطأها وطأً حقيقياً في المحل المتيقن موجباً للغسل ثم يطلقها أو يموت عنها وتمضي عدتها 
وموت الزوج الثاني قبل وطئها لا يحلها للأول 
المادة 249 
نكاح الزوج الثاني يهدم بالدخول ما دون الثلاث من الطلقات السابقة كما يهدم الثلاث ويثبت حلاً جديداً فتعود المرآة للزوج الأول إذا تزوجها بملك جديد أي يملك عليها ثلاث طلقات لو حرة 
المادة 250 
الطلاق لا يلحق المنكوحة نكاحاً فاسداً فالفرقة فيه متاركة لا طلاق حقيقي 
فمن طلق منكوحته فاسداً ثلاثاً فله أن يتزوجها بعقد صحيح بلا محلل ويملك عليها ثلاث طلقات 
المادة 251 
الطلاق لفظياً كان أو بالكتابة يصح أن يكون منجزاً أو معلقاً فالمنجز ما كان بصيغة مطلقة غير مقيدة بشرط ولا مضافة إلى وقت وهذا يقع في الحال 
والمعلق ما كان معلقاً بشرط أو حادثة أو مضافاً إلى وقت وهذا يتوقف وقوعه على وجود الشرط أو الحادثة أو حلول الوقت المضاف إليه 
والتعليق يمين 
المادة 252 
يشترط لصحة التعليق أن يكون مدلول فعل الشرط معدوماً على خطر الوجود لا محققاً ولا مستحيلاً ولا منفصلاً إلا لعذر 
فالمعلق على محقق ينجز فيما لبقائه حكم ابتدائه والتعليق على أمر محال لغو 
وكذا يلغو الطلاق المدخول فيه الشك والطلاق المضاف لحالة منافية لإيقاعه أو وقوعه وكذلك المعلق على المشيئة الإلهية مسموعاً متصلاً لا منفصلاً إلا لعذر 
المادة 253 
يشترط في لزوم التعليق أن يكون في ملك النكاح حقيقة أو حكماً أي حال قيامه أو في عدة الطلاق الرجعي أو البائن في بعض صوره أو مضافاً إلى الملك 
فإن أضافه المعلق إلى امرأة أجنبية منه ثم تزوجها ووقع الشرط بعد تزوجها فلا يلزمه ولا تطلق المرآة بوقوعه 
المادة 254 
زوال ملك النكاح بوقوع طلقة بائنة أو اثنتين لا يبطل اليمين المعقودة حال قيامه 
فمن علق طلاق امرأته بما دون الثلاث أو بها لو حرة ثم أبانها بما دون الثلاث منجزاً قبل وجود الشرط ثم تزوجها ووجد الشرط يقع الطلاق المعلق كله 
المادة 255 
زوال الحل بوقوع الثلاث يبطل تعليق ما دون الثلاث والثلاث أيضاً للحرة 
فمن علق ما دون الثلاث أو الثلاث الحرة ثم نجز الثلاث قبل وجود الشرط ثم تزوجها بعد التحليل بطل التعليق بحيث لو وجد الشرط لا يقع شيء من الطلقات التي علقها في الملك الأول 
المادة 256 
تنحل اليمين ولا يبقى لها عمل بعد وجود الشرط سواء كان وجوده في الملك أو بعد زواله لكن إن وجد تمامه والمرآة في الملك حقيقة أو في عدة الطلاق يقع عليها الطلاق وإن وجد بعد زواله فلا يقع شيء 
المادة 257 
لا يحنث الحالف في يمين واحدة أكثر من مرة في جميع أدوات الشرط إلا إذا استعمل كلمة كلما 
فإن أدخلها على غير التزوج بأن قال لامرأته كلما زرت أختك فأنت طالق فلا تنتهي اليمين إلا بالزيارة الثالثة وفي كل زيارة يحنث حتى إذا انتهت الثلاث تم تزوج المرآة بعد زوج آخر فلا يقع عليها الطلاق إن زارت 
وإن أدخلها على سبب الملك وهو التزوج بأن قال كلما تزوجت امرأة فهي طالق فلا تنتهي اليمين بالثلاث بل تطلق المرآة بكل تزوج ولو بعد زوج آخر 
المادة 258 
إذا علق الزوج الطلاق على شرطين أو على شيئين فإن وجدا أو الثاني منهما والمرآة في الملك حقيقة أو حكماً وقع الطلاق وإلا فلا 
المادة 259 
ما لا يعلم وجوده إلا من المرآة فلا تصدق إلا في حق نفسها خاصة فإن علق طلاقها وطلاق ضرتها على حيضها فقالت حضت ولم يصدقها الزوج طلقت هي بإقرارها دون ضرتها 
وإن كان الحيض قد انقطع عنها فلا يقبل قولها 
المادة 260 
للزوج أن يفوض الطلاق للمرآة ويملكها إياه أما بتخييرها نفسها أو جعل أمرها بيدها أو بتفويضه لمشيئتها ولا يملك الزوج الرجوع عن التفويض بعد إيجابه قبل جواب المرآة 
المادة 261 
إذا قال الزوج لامرأته اختاري نفسك أو أمرك بيدك ناوياً تفويض الطلاق إليها فلها أن تختار نفسها مادامت في مجلس علمها مشافهة إن كانت حاضرة أو أخباراً إن كانت غائبة ولو طال المجلس ما طال ما لم تقم أو تعرض فإن قامت منه قبل صدور جوابها أو أتت قبله بما يدل على أعراضها بطل خيارها ما لم يكن التفويض معلقاً بمشيئتها بأداة تفيد عموم لوقت أو موقتاً بوقت معين 
فإن كان معلقاً بمشيئتها بأداة تفيد العموم فلها اختيار نفسها متى شاءت 
وإن كان موقتاً فلا يبطل خيارها إلا بمضي الوقت حتى لو كانت غائبة ولم تعلم بالتفويض إلا بعد فوت الوقت المعين فلا خيار لها 
المادة 262 
إذا قالت المفوض إليها الاختيار أو التي جعل أمرها بيدها في مجلس علمها اخترت نفسي أو طلقت نفسي بانت بواحدة سواء نوى الزوج بذلك واحدة أو اثنتين 
وتصح نية الثلاث في الأمر باليد ولا تصح في التخيير 
المادة 263 
إذا فوض الطلاق لمشيئة المرآة وقال لها بصريح لفظه طلقي نفسك فطلقت في المجلس تقع واحدة رجعية 
المادة 264 
المخالفة في أصل العدد تبطل الجواب لو خالفت بأكثر لا بأقل 
فإذا فوض الزوج للمرآة تطليقة واحدة فطلقت نفسها ثلاثة فلا يقع شيء ولو قال لها طلقي نفسك ثلاثة أو اثنتين فطلقت واحدة وقعت الواحدة 
المادة 265 
المخالفة في الوصف لا تبطل الجواب بل يبطل الوصف الذي به المخالفة ويقع على الوجه الذي فوض به الزوج 
فلو أمرها ببائن فخالفت أو برجعي فعكست الجواب فإنه يقع ما أمر به وهذا إذا لم يكن الطلاق معلقاً بمشيئتها 
فإن كان معلقاً بمشيئتها وخالفت في الوصف بطل الجواب رأساً وكذا لو خالفت في العدد ولو بأقل 
المادة 266 
المرض الذي يصير به الرجل فاراً بالطلاق من توريث زوجته ولا تنفذ تبرعاته إلا من الثلث هو الذي يغلب عليه فيه الهلاك ويعجزه عن القيام بمصالحه خارج البيت بعد أن كان قادراً عليه سواء أقعده في الفراش أو لم يقعده 
المادة 267 
من يخاف عليه الهلاك غالباً كمن خرج من الصف يبارز رجلاً أو قدم للقتل من قصاص أو خاف الغرف في سفينة تلاطمت عليها الأمواج حكمه حكم المريض الغالب عليه الهلاك 
المادة 268 
المقعد والمشلول والمفلوج مادام يزداد ما بهم من العلة فحكمهم كالمريض 
فإن قدمت العلة بأن تطاولت سنة ولم يحصل فيها ازدياد ولا تغير في أحوالهم فتصرفاتهم بعد السنة في الطلاق وغيره كتصرفات الصحيح 
المادة 269 
من كان مريضاً مرضاً يغلب عليه الموت منه أو واقعاً في حالة خطرة يخشى منها الهلاك غالباً وأبان امرأته وهو كذلك طائعا بلا رضاها ومات في المرض أو هو على تلك الحالة بذلك السبب أو بغيره والمرآة في العدة فإنها ترث منه إذا استمرت أهليتها للإرث من وقت الإبانة إلى الموت فإن برئ الزوج من مرضه أو زالت عنه تلك الحالة ثم مات بعلة أو حادثة وهي في العدة فإنها لا ترثه 
المادة 270 
ترث المرآة أيضاً زوجها إذا مات وهي في العدة وكانت مستحقة للميراث في الصور الآتية: 
الأولى - إذا طلبت من زوجها وهو مريض أن يطلقها رجعياً فأبانها بما دون الثلاث أو بثلاث 
الثانية - إذا لاعنها في مرضه وفرق بينهما 
الثالثة - إذا آلى منها مريضاً ومضت مدة الإيلاء في المرض حتى بانت منه بعدم قربانها 
المادة 271 
لا ترث المرآة من زوجها في الصور الآتية: 
الأولى - إذا أكره الزوج على إبانتها بوعيد تلف 
الثانية - إذا طلبت هي منه الإبانة طائعة مختارة 
الثالثة - إذا طلقها رجعياً أو لم يطلقها وفعلت مع ابنه ما يوجب حرمة المصاهرة أو مكنته من نفسها طوعاً أو كرهاً بغير تحريض أبيه 
الرابعة - إذا آلى منها في صحته وبانت في مرضه 
الخامسة- إذا اختلعت المرآة منه برضاها أو اختارت نفسها بالبلوغ أو وقع التفريق بينهما بالعنة أو نحوها بناءً على طلبها 
السادسة- إذا كانت المرآة كتابية وقت إبانتها ثم أسلمت بعدها أو كانت مسلمة وقت الإبانة ثم ارتدت ثم أسلمت قبل موته فإسلامها في هذه الصورة لا يعيد حقها في الميراث منه بعد سقوطه بردتها 
السابعة - إذا أبانها وهو محبوس بقصاص أو وهو محصور في حصن أو في صف القتال أو في سفينة قبل خوف الغرق أو في وقت فشوّ الوباء أو وهو قائم بمصالحه خارج البيت متشكياً من ألم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 272 
إذا باشرت المرآة سبب الفرقة وهي مريضة لا تقدر على القيام بمصالح بيتها بأن أوقعت الفرقة باختيار نفسها بالبلوغ أو بفعلها بابن زوجها ما يوجب حرمة المصاهرة وماتت قبل انقضاء العدة فإن زوجها يرثها 
المادة 273 
إذا تشاق الزوجان وخافا بأن لا يقوما بما يلزمهما من حقوق الزوجية وموجباتها جاز الطلاق والخلع في النكاح الصحيح 
المادة 274 
يشترط لصحة الخلع أن يكون الزوج المخالع أهلاً لإيقاع الطلاق وأن تكون المرآة محلاًّ له 
المادة 275 
العوض ليس بشرط في الخلع فيقع صحيحاً به وبدونه سواء كانت المرآة مدخولاً بها أم لا 
المادة 276 
يجوز قضاء للزوج أن يخالع زوجته على عوض أكثر مما ساقه إليها 
المادة 277 
كل ما صلح من المال أن يكون مهراً صلح أن يكون بدلاً للخلع 
المادة 278 
يقع بالخلع طلاق بائن سواء كان بمال أو بغير مال وتصح فيه نية الثلاث ولا يتوقف على القضاء 
المادة 279 
إذا أوجب الزوج الخلع ابتداء وذكر معه بدلاً توقف وقعه واستحقاق البدل على قبول المرآة عالمة بمعناه وبعد إيجاب الزوج لا يصح رجوعه عنه قبل جوابها وهو لا يقتصر على المجلس حتى لا يبطل بقيامه عنه قبل قبولها ويقتصر على مجلس علمها به فلا يصح قبولها بعد مجلس علمها فإن كان الخلع بلفظ خلعتك بلا ذكر فلا يتوقف على قبولها بل يقع البائن وإن لم تقبل بخلاف ما إذا كان بلفظ المفاعلة أو الأمر أو ذكر معه المال فلا بد من قبولها 
المادة 280 
إذا أوجبت المرآة الخلع ابتداء بأن قالت اختلعت نفسي منك بكذا فلها الرجوع عنه قبل جواب الزوج ويقتصر على المجلس فيبطل بقيامها أو قيامها عنه قبل القبول ولو قبل بعده لا يصح قبوله 
المادة 281 
إذا خالع الزوج امرأته أو بارأها على مال مسمى غير الصداق وقبلت طائعة مختارة لزمها المال وبرئ كل منهما من الحقوق الثابتة عليه لصاحبه وقت الخلع أو المبارأة مما يتعلق بالنكاح الذي وقع الخلع منه فلا تطالب المرآة بما لم تقبضه من المهر ولا بنفقة ماضية مفروضة ولا بكسوة ولا بمتعة أن خالعها زوجها قبل الدخول ولا يطالب هو بنفقة عجلها أو لم تمض مدتها ولا بمهر سلمه إليها 
وكذلك إذا لم يسميا شيئاً وقت الخلع يبرأ كل منهما من حقوق الآخر فلا يطالبها بما قبضت ولا تطالبه بما بقي في ذمته قبل الدخول وبعده 
المادة 282 
إذا كان البدل منفياً بأن خالعها لا على شيء فلا يبرأ أحد منهما عن حق صاحبه 
المادة 283 
إذا خالعها بكل المهر ورضيت فإن كان مقبوضاً رجع بجميعه عليها وإن لم يكن مقبوضاً سقط عنه سواء كان الخلع قبل الدخول أو بعده 
وإذا خالعها على بعضه فإن كان الكل مقبوضاً والخلع بعد الدخول يرجع عليها بذلك البعض ويترك لها الباقي وإن كان قبل الدخول يرجع عليها بنصف البعض الذي وقع عليه الخلع 
المادة 284 
نفقة العدة والسكنى لا يسقطان ولا يبرأ المخالع منهما إلا إذا نص عليهما صراحة وقت الخلع 
المادة 285 
إذا هلك بدل الخلع قبل تسليمه للزوج أو ادعاه آخر وأثبت أنه حقه فعليها مثله إن كان مثلياً أو قيمته إن كان قيميا 
المادة 286 
إذا اشترط الزوج على المرآة وقت الخلع براءته عن أجرة رضاع ولده منها مدة سنتي الرضاع أو اشترط إمساكها له والقيام بنفقته بعد الفطام مدة معلومة وقبلت ذلك تجبر على إرضاع الولد مدة السنتين وتلزم بنفقته في المدة المعينة لإمساكه فإن تزوجها أو هربت وتركت له الولد أو ماتت هي قبل تمام مدة الرضاع أو قبل تمام مدة إمساكه فله أن يرجع عليها ببقية أجرة الرضاع إلى تمام مدته وبنفقة ما بقي من المدة التي قبلت إمساك الولد فيها ما لم يشترط وقت الخلع عدم الرجوع عليها بشيء إذا ماتت هي أو الولد قبل تمام المدة 
وكذلك إذا خالعها على إرضاع حملها سنتين وظهر أنه لم يكن في بطنها ولد أو أسقطت أو مات الولد قبل المدة فإنه يكون للمخالع حق الرجوع عليها بقيمة الرضاع عن المدة كلها أو ما يكون باقياً منها 
المادة 287 
إذا اختلعت المرآة على إمساك ولدها إلى البلوغ فلها إمساك الأنثى دون الغلام 
وإن تزوجت في أثناء المدة فللزوج أخذ الولد منها ولو اتفقا على تركه عندها وينظر إلى أجرة مثل إمساكه في المدة الباقية فيرجع بها عليها 
المادة 288 
اشتراط الرجل في الخلع إمساك ولده عنده مدة الحضانة باطل وإن صح الخلع وللمرآة أخذه وإمساكه مدة الحضانة ما لم يسقط حقها بموجب وعلى أبيه أجرة حضانته ونفقته إن كان الولد فقيراً 
المادة 289 
لا يسقط دين نفقة الولد بدين للمخالع على المرآة 
فإذا خالعته على نفقة ولدها وكانت معسرة وطالبته بها يجبر عليها وتكون ديناً له في ذمتها يرجع به عليها إذا أيسرت 
المادة 290 
يجوز لأبي الصغيرة أن يخلعها من زوجها 
فإن خلعها بمالها أو بمهرها ولم يضمنه طلقت بائناً ولا يلزمها المال ولا يلزمه ولا يسقط مهرها 
وإن خلعها على مهرها أو على مال والتزم بأدائه من ماله للمخالع صح ووقعت الفرقة ولزمه المال أو قيمته إن استحق ولا يسقط المهر بل تطالب به المرآة زوجها وهو يرجع به على أبيها إن كان الخلع على المهر 
المادة 291 
إذا جرى الخلع بين الزوج وزوجته القاصرة واشترط عليها بدلاً معلوماً توقف على قبولها فإن قبلت وهي أهل القبول بأن كانت تعقل أن النكاح جالب والخلع سالب تم الخلع ولا مال عليها ولا يسقط مهرها وإن لم تقبل أو قبلت ولم تكن من أهله فلا تطلق ولو قبل عنها أبوها فإن بلغت وأجازت قبوله جاز عليها 
وإن طلقها الزوج على مهرها وهي صغيرة مميزة وقبلت تطلق رجعياً ولا يسقط مهرها 
المادة 292 
لا يصح خلع الأب عن ابنه الصغير وليس له أن يجيز خلعاً أوقعه ابنه القاصر 
المادة 293 
المحجور عليها لسفه إذا اختلعت من زوجها على مال وقعت الفرقة ولا يلزمها المال 
و إن طلقها تطليقة على ذلك المال تقع رجعية 
المادة 294 
خلع المريضة مرض الموت صحيح وإن كان على مال يعتبر من ثلث مالها فإن ماتت وهي في العدة فلخالعها الأقل من ميراثه ومن بدل الخلع ومن ثلث المال 
وإن ماتت بعد انقضاء العدة فله الأقل من البدل ومن الثلث 
وإن برئت من مرضها فله جميع البدل المسمى 
المادة 295 
لا يطالب الوكيل بالخلع من قبل المرآة بالبدل المخالع عليه إلا إذا أضافه إلى نفسه إضافة ملك أو ضمان فإن كان كذلك وجب عليه أداؤه ويرجع به على موكلته 
المادة 296 
يصح تعجيل بدل الخلع والطلاق وتأجيله إلى أجل قريب أو بعيد 
المادة 297 
إذا خالع الزوج امرأته وأخذ منها بدلاً بغير حق بأن كان النكاح فاسداً من أصله لا يقبل الخلع فلها أن تسترد ما أخذه 
المادة 298 
إذا وجدت الحرة زوجاً عنيناً لا يقدر على إتيانها في القبل ولم تكن عالمة بحاله وقت النكاح فلها أن تطلب التفريق بينها وبينه إذا لم ترض به 
وإذا وجدته على هذه الصفة ولم تخاصمه زمناً فلا يسقط حقه لا قبل المرافعة ولا بعدها 
المادة 299 
إذا رافع المرآة زوجها إلى الحاكم وادعت أنه عنين وطلبت التفريق يسأله الحاكم فإن صدقها وأقر أنه لم يصل إليها يؤجله سنة كاملة قمرية يحتسب منها رمضان وأيام جيدها ومدة غيبته إن غاب لحج أو غيره لا مدة غيبتها ولا مدة مرضه ومرضها إن كان لا يستطاع معه الوقاع 
وابتداء السنة من يوم الخصومة إلا إذا كان الزوج صغيراً أو مريضاً أو محرماً فإن كان كذلك فابتداؤها يعتبر من حين بلوغه أو شفائه أو فك إحرامه 
المادة 300 
إذا لم يصل الزوج لامرأته ولو مرة في مدة الأجل المقدر له وعادت المرآة شاكية إلى الحاكم بعد انقضائه طالبة التفريق يأمره الحاكم بطلاقها فإن أبى فرق بينهما وهذه الفرقة طلاق لا فسخ 
وجدته مجبوبا جاهلة ذلك وقت النكاح وطلبت مفارقته يفرق بينهما للحال بدون إمهال

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 301 
ذا أنكر الزوج دعوى المرآة عليه بالعنة وادعى الوصول إليها قبل التأجيل أو بعده يعين الحاكم امرأتين ممن يثق بهن للكشف عنها فإن كانت ثيباً من الأصل أو بكراً وقالتا هي ثيب يصدق الزوج بيمينه ولو ادعت المرآة زوال بكارتها بعارض فإن حلف سقط حقها وإذا أنكل عن اليمين أو قالتا هي بكر فإن كان ذلك قبل التأجيل يؤجل سنة كما مر في المادة السالفة وإن كان بعد التأجيل تخير المرآة في مجلسها فإن اختارت الفرقة يفرق بينهما وإن عدلت واختارت الزوج أو قامت أو أقامها أحد من مجلسها قبل أن تختار بطل اختيارها 
المادة 302 
لفرقة بالعنة ونحوها لا يترتب عليها تحريم المرآة بل إذا تراضت هي والعنين على التزوج ثانياً بعد التفريق جاز لهما ذلك في العدة وبعدها 
ولا يتوارث الزوجان في الفرقة بالعنة ونحوها 
المادة 303 
إذا ارتدّ أحد الزوجين عن الإسلام انفسخ النكاح ووقعت الفرقة بينهما للحال بلا توقف على القضاء وهذه الفرقة فسخ لا تنقص عدد الطلاق 
المادة 304 
الحرمة بالردة ترتفع بارتفاع السبب الذي أحدثها فإذا جدد المرتد إسلامه جاز له أن يجدد النكاح والمرآة في العدة أو بعدها من غير محلل وتجبر المرآة على الإسلام وتجديد النكاح بمهر يسير وهذا ما لم يكن طلقها ثلاثاً وهي في العدة وهو بديار الإسلام ففي هذه الصورة تحرم عليه حرمة مغياة بنكاح زوج آخر 
المادة 305 
إذا ارتد الزوجان معاً أو على التعاقب ولم يعلم الأسبق منهما ثم أسلما كذلك يبقى النكاح قائماً بينهما وإنما يفسد إذا أسلم أحدهما قبل الآخر 
المادة 306 
إذا وقعت الردة بعد الدخول بالمرآة حقيقة أو حكماً فلها كامل مهرها سواء وقعت الردة منها أو من زوجها 
المادة 307 
إذا وقعت الردة قبل الدخول فإن كانت من قبل الزوج فلها نصف المهر المسمى أو المتعة إن لم يكن مهر مسمى وإن كانت من قبلها فلا شيء لها من المهر ولا من المتعة 
المادة 308 
إذا مات المرتد في عدة المرآة المسلمة فإنها ترثه سواء ارتد في حال صحته أو في مرض موته 
المادة 309 
إذا ارتدت المرآة فإن كانت ردتها في مرض موتها أو ماتت وهي في العدة يرثها زوجها المسلم وإن كانت ردتها وهي في الصحة وماتت مرتدة فلا نصيب له في ميراثها 
المادة 310 
العدة من موانع النكاح لغير الزوج 
وتجب على كل امرأة وقعت الفرقة بينها وبين زوجها بعد الدخول بها حقيقة في النكاح الصحيح والفاسد بعد الخلوة الصحيحة أو الفاسدة في النكاح الصحيح سواء كانت الفرقة عن طلاق رجعي أو بائن بينونة صغرى أو كبرى أو تفريق بعنة ونحوها أو لعان أو نقصان مهر أو خيار بلوغ أو فسخ أو متاركة في النكاح الفاسد أو وطء بشبهة 
وتجب أيضاً على كل امرأة توفي عنها زوجها ولو قبل الدخول بها في النكاح الصحيح 
المادة 311 
عدة الطلاق أو الفسخ بجميع أسبابه في حق المرآة الحرة الحائل المدخول بها حقيقة أو حكماً في النكاح الصحيح ولو كتابية تحت مسلم ثلاث حيض كوامل إن كانت من ذوات الحيض 
وكذا من وطئت بشبهة أو بنكاح فاسد عدتها بالحيض لموت الواطئ فيهما وللتفريق أو المتاركة بعد الدخول الحقيقي لا بعد الخلوة ولو كانت صحيحة ولا يحتسب حيضة وقعت فيها الفرقة بأي نوع بل لابد من ثلاث حيض كوامل غيرها حتى تملك المرآة عصمتها وتحلل للأزواج 
المادة 312 
إذا لم تكن المرآة من ذوات الحيض لصغر أو كبر أو بلغت بالسن ولم تحض أصلاً فعدة الطلاق أو الفسخ في حقها ثلاثة أشهر كاملة 
فإذا وجبت العدة في غرة الشهر تعتبر الشهور بالأهلة ولو نقص عدد أيام بعضها عن ثلاثين يوماً وإذا وجبت في خلاله تعتبر العدة بالأيام وتنقضي بمضي تسعين يوماً 
المادة 313 
إذا اعتدت المرآة المراهقة بالأشهر ثم حاضت قبل تمامها وجب عليها أن تستأنف العدة بالحيض وكذا الآيسة التي دخلت العدة بالأشهر إذا رأت الدم على العادة قبل تمام الأشهر انتفض ما مضى من عدتها ووجب عليها استئنافها بالحيض فلا تحل للأزواج إلا بعد ثلاث حيض كوامل فإذا رأت الدم على العادة بعد تمام الأشهر فقد انقضت عدتها ولا تستأنف غيرها ونكاحها جائز بعدها وتعتد في المستقبل بالحيض 
المادة 314 
المرآة التي رأت الدم أياماً ثم ارتفع عنها وانقطع لمرض أو غيره واستمر طهرها سنة فأكثر تعتد بالحيض ولا تنقضي عدتها حتى تبلغ سن اليأس وتتربص بعده ثلاثة أشهر كاملة 
وسن الإياس خمس وخمسون سنة 
المادة 315 
ممتدة الدم التي تحيرت ونسيت عادتها تنقضي عدتها بعد مضي سبعة أشهر من وقت الطلاق أو الفسخ 
المادة 316 
عدة الحامل وضع جميع حملها مستبيناً بعض خلقه أو كله سواء انحل قيد نكاحها بموت أو طلاق أو فسخ 
فلو أسقطت سقطاً لم يستبن بعض خلقه فلا تنقضي به العدة 
المادة 317 
عدة الحرة التي مات عنها زوجها أربعة أشهر وعشرة أيام إن كانت حائلاً واستمر النكاح صحيحاً إلى الموت ولا فرق بين أن تكون صغيرة أو كبيرة مسلمة أو كتابية تحت مسلم مدخولاً بها أو غير مدخول بها وعدة الأمة أن بالحيض فحيضتان وإن بالأشهر لموت وغيره فعلى النصف من الحرة ولا فرق بينهما في العدة بوضع الحمل 
المادة 318 
إذا مات زوج المطلقة رجعياً وهي في العدة تعتد عدة الوفاة وتنهدم عدة الطلاق سواء كان وقوعه في حال صحة الزوج أو في مرض موته 
المادة 319 
إذا مات من أبان امرأته في مرض موته بغير رضاها وكان موته في عدتها حتى ورثته تنتقل عدتها وتعتد بأبعد الأجلين من عدة الوفاة وعدة الطلاق أعني أربعة أشهر وعشراً فيها ثلاث حيض 
المادة 320 
من تزوج معتدته من طلاق بائن غير ثلاث وهي في العدة ثم طلقها وجب عليه لها مهر كامل وعليها عدة مستقبلة ولو لم يدخل بها 
المادة 321 
مبدأ العدة بعد الطلاق في النكاح الصحيح وبعد تفريق الحاكم أو المتاركة في النكاح الفاسد وبعد الموت فوراً 
وتنقضي العدة ولو لم تعلم المرآة بالطلاق أو الموت حتى لو بلغها الطلاق أو موت زوجها بعد مضي مدة العدتين فقد حلت للأزواج 
ولو أقر الزوج بطلاقها منذ زمان ماض ولم تقم عليه بينة فالعدة تعتبر من وقت الإقرار لا من الوقت المسند إليه وللمرآة النفقة إن أكذبته ولا نفقة لها إن صدقته وكان الزمن المسند إليه الطلاق قد استغرق مدة العدة فإن لم يستغرق تجب لما بقي 
المادة 322 
تعتد معتدة الطلاق والموت في البيت المضاف إلى الزوجين بالسكنى قبل الفرقة وإن طلقت أو مات عنها وهي في غير مسكنها عادت إليه فوراً ولا تخرجان منه إلا أن يصير إخراجهما أو ينهدم أو يخشى انهدامه أو تلف مال المرآة ولا تجد كراء المسكن فتنتقل معتدة الوفاة الأقرب موضع منه ومعتدة الطلاق إلى حيث يشاء الزوج 
ولا تخرج معتدة الطلاق رجعياً كان أو بائناً من بيتها إلا لضرورة ولمعتدة الوفاة الخروج لقضاء مصالحها ولا تبيت خارج بيتها 
المادة 323 
لا تجب العدة على مطلقة قبل الدخول والخلوة من نكاح صحيح ولا تجب بمجرد الخلوة من نكاح فاسد ولو كانت صحيحة 
المادة 324 
كل فرقة طلاقاً أو فسخاً وقعت من قبل الزوج لا توجب سقوط النفقة سواء كانت بمعصيته أم لا فتجب عليه النفقة مدة العدة وإن طالت 
أولاً - لمعتدة الطلاق رجعياً كان أو بائناً بينونة صغرى أو كبرى حاملاً كانت المرآة أو حائلاً 
ثانياً- للملاعنة والمبانة بالإيلاء أو بالخلع ما لم تبرئه منها وقت وقوعه 
ثالثاً - للمبانة بإبائه عن الإسلام 
رابعا -ً لزوجة من اختار الفسخ بالبلوغ 
خامساً- للمبانة بردته أو بفعله بأصلها أو بفرعها ما يوجب حرمة المصاهرة 
المادة 325 
كل فرقة وقعت من قبل الزوجة بلا معصية منها لا توجب سقوط النفقة 
فتجب للمعتدة بخيار بلوغ أو عدم كفاءة أو نقصان مهر ولا امرأة العنين إذا اختارت نفسها 
المادة 326 
كل فرقة جاءت من قبل المرآة وكانت بمعصيتها توجب سقوط النفقة 
فلا تجب للمعتدة لفرقة ناشئة عن ردتها بعد الدخول أو الخلوة بها أو عن فعلها طائعة ما يوجب حرمة المصاهرة بأصل زوجها أو بفرعه وإنما تكون لها السكنى إن لم تخرج من بيت العدة 
المادة 327 
كل امرأة بطلت نفقتها بالفرقة لا تعود لها النفقة في العدة وإن زال سبب الفرقة 
فإذا أسلمت المبانة بالردة والعدة باقية فلا تعود لها نفقتها بخلاف المطلقة ناشزة إذا تركت النشوز وعادت إلى بيت الزوج كان لها أخذ النفقة 
المادة 328 
المراهقة التي اعتدت بالأشهر ورأت الدم قبل مضيها لها النفقة في العدة الجديدة التي وجب عليها استئنافها بالإقرار 
وكذلك من حاضت حيضة أو حيضتين ثم ارتفع عنها الدم لمرض أو غيره وامتد طهرها وصارت مجبورة على استمرار عدتها بالحيض لها النفقة والكسوة إلى أن يعود دمها وتنقضي عدتها بالحيض أو تبلغ سن الإياس وتعتد بالأشهر بعده 
المادة 329 
إذا لم يفرض الزوج لمطلقته نفقة في عدتها ولم تخاصم المعتدة فيها ولم يفرض الحاكم لها شيئاً حتى انقضت العدة سقطت نفقتها 
المادة 330 
النفقة المفروضة للمعتدة بالتراضي أو بحكم القاضي لا تسقط بمضي العدة مطلقاً 
المادة 331 
لا تجب النفقة بأنواعها للحرة المتوفى عنها زوجها سواء كانت حائلاً أو حاملاً 
المادة 332 
أقل مدة الحمل ستة أشهر وغالبها تسعة أشهر وأكثرها سنتان شرعاً 
المادة 333 
إذا ولدت الزوجة حال قيام النكاح الصحيح ولدا لتمام ستة أشهر فصاعداً من حين عقده ثبت نسبه من الزوج 
فإن جاءت به الأقل من ستة أشهر منذ تزوجها فلا يثبت نسبه منه إلا إذا ادعاه ولم يقل أنه من الزنا 
المادة 334 
إذا نفى الزوج الولد المولد لتمام ستة أشهر من عقد النكاح فلا ينتفي إلا إذا نفاه في الأوقات المقررة في المادة التي بعد الآتية و تلاعن مع المرآة لدى الحاكم وفرق بينهما 
المادة 335 
لا يتلاعن الزوجان إلا إذا اجتمعت فيهما أهلية اللعان وشرائطه وهي أن يكون النكاح صحيحاً والزوجية قائمة ولو في عدة الرجعي وأن يكون كل منهما أهلاً لأداء الشهادة لا لتحملها أي مسلمين حرين عاقلين بالغين ناطقين لا أخرسين ولا محدودين في قذف وأن تكون المرآة زيادة على ذلك عفيفة عن الزنا وقته 
فإن كانا كذلك وتلاعنا يفرق الحاكم بينهما ويقطع نسب الولد من أبيه ويلحقه بأمه 
وإن لم يتلاعنا أو لم تتوفر فيهما أهلية اللعان فلا ينتفي نسب الولد 
وكذا إذا أكذب الزوج نفسه قبل اللعان أو بعده وبعد التفريق يلزمه الولد ويحد حد القذف 
المادة 336 
إنما يصح نفي الولد في وقت الولادة أو عند شراء أدواتها أو في أيام التهنئة المعتادة على حسب عرف أهل البلد 
وإذا كان الزوج غائباً فحالة علمه كحالة ولادتها 
المادة 337 
لا ينتفي نسب الولد في الصور الستة الآتية وإن تلاعن الزوجان وفرق الحاكم بينهما 
الأولى - إذا نفاه بعد مضي الأوقات المبينة في المادة السالفة 
الثانية - إذا نفاه بعد الإقرار به صراحة أو دلالة 
الثالثة - إذا نزل الولد ميتاً ثم نفاه أو نفاه ثم مات قبل اللعان أو بعده قبل تفريق الحاكم 
الرابعة - إذا ولدت المرآة بعد التفريق وقطع نسب الولد ولداً آخر من بطن واحد ففي هذه الصورة يلزمه الولدان ويبطل الحكم الأول 
الخامسة - إذا نفاه بعد الحكم بثبوت نسبه شرعاً 
السادسة - إذا مات الزوج أو المرآة بعد نفي الولد قبل اللعان أو بعده قبل التفريق 
المادة 338 
قطع الحاكم الولد عن نسب أبيه يخرجه من العصبة ويسقط حقه في النفقة والإرث دون غيرهما ويبقى النسب متصلاً بين الولد وأبيه الملاعن في حق الشهادة والزكاة والنكاح والقصاص وفي عدم اللحاق بالغير فلا يجوز شهادة أحدهما للآخر ولا صرف زكاة ماله إليه ولا يجب على الأب القصاص بقتله وإذا كان لابن الملاعنة ابن ولنا فيه بنت فلا يجوز للابن أن يتزوج تلك البنت وإذا ادعاه غير الملاعن لا يلتحق به 
المادة 339 
إذا مات ابن اللعان عن ولد فادعاه الملاعن يثبت نسبه منه ويقام عليه الحد ويرث من المتوفى 
وإذا ماتت بنت اللعان عن ولد فادعاه الملاعن فلا يثبت نسبه منه ولا يرث منه 
المادة 340 
الفرقة باللعان طلاق بائن وما لم يفرق الحاكم بين الزوجين بعد اللعان فالزوجية قائمة ويجري التوارث بينهما إذا مات أحدهما وكان الآخر مستحقاً للميراث وإنما يحرم على الملاعن وقاع المرآة والاستمتاع بها 
وحرمة الفرقة باللعان تدوم ما دام كل من الزوجين أهلاً له فإن خرجا أو أحدهما عن أهليته جاز للزوج أن يتزوج المرآة في العدة وبعدها 
المادة 341 
إذا ولدت المنكوحة نكاحاً فاسداً قبل المتاركة والتفريق وكانت ولادتها التمام ستة أشهر فأكثر ولو لعشر سنين من حين وقاعها لا من حين العقد عليها ثبت نسب الولد من أبيه بلا دعوة وليس له نفيه 
فإن ولدت بعد فسخ النكاح بالمتاركة أو التفريق فلا يثبت نسبه إلا إذا جاءت به لأقل من سنتين من وقت الفرقة 
المادة 342 
الموطوءة بشبه في المحل أو في العقد إذا جاءت بولد يثبت نسبة من الواطئ إن ادعاه وكذلك الموطوءة بشبهة الفعل التي زفت إلى الواطئ وقيل له هي زوجتك ولم تكن كذلك 
المادة 343 
إذا تزوج الزاني مزنيته الحامل من زناه فولدت لمضي ستة أشهر منذ تزوجها يثبت نسب الولد منه وليس له نفيه 
وإن جاءت به لأقل من ستة أشهر منذ تزوجها فلا يثبت نسبه إلا إذا ادعاه غير معترف أنه من الزنا 
المادة 344 
إذا لم تقر المطلقة الكبيرة بانقضاء عدتها فإن كانت مطلقة رجعياً يثبت نسب ولدها من زوجها سواء ولدته لأقل من سنتين من وقت الطلاق أو لتمامها أو لأكثر ولو نفاه لاعن وإن كانت مطلقة طلاقاً بائناً بواحدة أو بثلاثة وجاءت بولد لأقل من سنتين يثبت نسبه منه 
وكذلك المتوفى عنها زوجها إذا لم تقر بانقضاء عدتها يثبت نسب ولدها إذا جاءت به لأقل من سنتين من حين الوفاة 
فإن ولدت المطلقة بائناً أو المتوفى عنها زوجها ولداً لأكثر من سنتين من حين البت أو الموت فلا يثبت نسبه إلا بدعوة من الزوج أو الورثة 
المادة 345 
إذا أقرت المطلقة رجعياً أو بائناً أو المتوفى عنها زوجها بانقضاء عدتها في مدة تحتمله ثم ولدت فإن جاءت بالولد لأقل من نصف حول من وقت الإقرار ولأقل من سنتين من وقت الفرقة يثبت نسبه من أبيه 
وإن جاءت به لأقل من نصف حول من حين الإقرار ولأكثر من سنتين من وقت البت أو الموت فلا يثبت نسبه 
المادة 346 
إذا كانت المطلقة مراهقة مدخولاً بها ولم تدع حبلاً وقت الطلاق ولم تقر بانقضاء عدتها وولدت لأقل من تسعة أشهر منذ طلقها زوجها يثبت نسب الولد منه فإن جاءت به لتمام تسعة أشهر فأكثر فلا يثبت نسبه وإذ أقرت بانقضاء عدتها فإن جاءت بالولد لأقل من ستة أشهر من وقت الإقرار ولأقل من تسعة من وقت الطلاق ثبت نسبه ولا فلا 
وإن ادعت حبلاً وقت الطلاق يثبت نسب ولدها إذا جاءت به لأقل من سنتين لو الطلاق بائناً ولأقل من سبعة وعشرين شهراً لو الطلاق رجعياً 
المادة 347 
المراهقة التي توفي عنها زوجها ولم تدع حبلاً وقت وفاته ولم تقر بانقضاء عدتها إذا ولدت لأقل من عشرة أشهر وعشرة أيام ثبت نسب الولد منه وإن جاءت به لتمام عشرة أشهر وعشرة أيام أو لأكثر فلا يثبت النسب منه 
وإن ادعت حبلاً وقت الوفاة فحكمها كالكبيرة يثبت نسبه منه لأقل من سنتين إن لم تقر بانقضاء العدة فإن أقرت بانقضائها لا يثبت نسبه إلا إذا ولدته لأقل من ستة اشهر من وقت الإقرار 
المادة 348 
إذا ادعت الزوجة المنكوحة الولادة وجحدها الزوج تثبت بشهادة امرأة مسلمة حرة عدلة كما لو أنكر تعيين الولد فإنه يثبت تعيينه بشهادة القابلة المتصفة بما ذكر 
المادة 349 
إذا ادعت معتدة الطلاق الرجعي أو البائن أو معتدة الوفاة الولادة لأقل من سنتين من وقت الفرقة وجحدها الزوج أو الورثة فلا تثبت إلا بحجة تامة ما لم يكن الزوج أو الورثة قد أقروا بالحبل أو كان الحبل ظاهراً غير خاف فإن جحدوا تعيين الولد يثبت بشهادة القابلة كما مرّ 
المادة 350 
إذا أقر الرجل ببنوة غلام مجهول النسب وكان في السن بحيث يولد مثله لمثله وصدقه الغلام إن كان مميزاً يعبر عن نفسه أو لم يصدقه يثبت نسبه منه ولو أقر ببنوته في مرضه وتلزمه نفقته وتربيته ويشارك غيره من ورثة المقرّ ولو جحدوا نسبه ويرث أيضاً من أبي المقر وإن جحده 
وإن كان للغلام أم وادعت بعد موت المقر أنها زوجته وأن الغلام ابنها منه وكانت معروفة بأنها أمه وبالإسلام وحرية الأصل أو بالحرية العارضة لها قبل ولادته بسنتين فإنها ترث أيضاً من المقر 
فإن نازعها الورثة وقالوا أنها لم تكن زوجة لأبيهم أو أنها كانت غير مسلمة وقت موته ولم يعلم إسلامها وقتئذ وأنها كانت زوجة له وهي أمة فلا ترث وكذلك الحكم إذا جهلت حريتها أو أمومتها للغلام أو إسلامها ولو لم ينازعها أحد من الورثة 
المادة 351 
إذا لم تكن المرآة متزوجة ولا معتدة لزوج وأقرت بالأمومة لصبي يولد مثله لمثلها وصدقها أن مميزاً أو لم يصدقها صح إقرارها عليها ويرث منها الصبي وترث منه 
فإن كانت متزوجة أو معتدة لزوج فلا يقبل إقرارها بالولد إلا أن يصدقها الزوج أو تقام البينة على ولادتها لو معتدة أو تشهد امرأة مسلمة حرة عدلة لو منكوحته أو تدعي أنه من غيره 
المادة 352 
إذا أقر ولد مجهول النسب ذكراً كان أو أنثى بالأبوة لرجل أو بالأمومة لامرأة وكان يولد مثله لمثل المقر له وصدقه فقد ثبتت أبوتها له ويكون عليه ما للأبوين من الحقوق وله عليهما ما للأبناء من النفقة والحضانة والتربية 
المادة 353 
من مات أبوه فأقر بأخ مجهول النسب لا يقبل إقراره إلا في حق نفسه فلا يسري على بقية الورثة الذين لم يصدقوه ويشاركه المقر له في نصيبه ويأخذ نصفه 
المادة 354 
الدعيّ ليس ابنا حقيقياً فمن تبنى ولداً معروف النسب فلا تلزمه نفقته ولا أجرة حضانته ولا تحرم عليه مطلقته ويتصاهران ولا يتوارثان 
المادة 355 
تثبت الأبوة والبنوّة والأخوة وغيرها من أنواع القرابة بشهادة رجلين عدلين أو رجل وامرأتين عدول 
ويمكن إثبات دعوى الأبوة والبنوّة مقصورة بدون دعوى حق آخر معها إذا كان الأب أو الابن المدعى عليه حياً حاضراً أو نائبه 
فإن كان ميتاً فلا يصح إثبات لنسب منه مقصوراً بل ضمن دعوى حق يقيمها الابن والأب على خصم 
والخصم في ذلك الوارث أو الوصي أو الموصى له أو الدائن أو المديون 
وكذلك دعوى الأخوة والعمومة وغيرها لا تثبت إلا ضمن دعوى حق

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأحوال الشخصية للطائفة الدرزية
القانون رقم 24/2/1948
المادة 1- يحوز الخاطب على أهلية الزواج بإتمامه الثامنة عشرة والمخطوبة بإتمامها السابعة عشرة من العمر.

المادة 3- معدلة وفقا للقانون تاريخ 2/7/1959
لأحد شيخي العقل أو قاضي المذهب أن يأذن بالزواج للمراهقة التي أكملت الخامسة عشرة من العمر ولم تكمل السابعة عشرة إذا ثبت لديه طبيا أن حالها يتحمل ذلك وأذن وليها.

المادة 4- معدلة وفقا للقانون تاريخ 2/7/1959 
إذا أذن احد شيخي العقل أو قاضي المذهب بزواج المراهق والمراهقة بدون إذن الولي حق لكل من المراهق أو المراهقة أن يطلب فسخ الزواج في مدة ستة اشهر تبتدئ من تاريخ بلوغ السن المبينة في المادة الأولى.

المادة 5- معدلة وفقا للقانون تاريخ 2/7/1959 
لا يجوز لأحد أصلا أن يزوج الصغير الذي لم يتم السادسة عشرة والصغيرة التي لم تتم الخامسة عشرة.
ولا يجوز تزويج المعتوه ولا المعتوهة ولا المريض ولا المريضة بعلة من العلل السارية وهي الأمراض الزهرية والجذام والتدرن الرئوي في طور النمو. 
وعلى احد شيخي العقل أو قاضي المذهب أن يتثبت قبل الإذن بالزواج سلامة الزوجين من العته والعلل السارية بتكليفهما إبراز شهادة صحية من طبيب قانوني ويجوز الاعتراض على هذه الشهادة لدى احد شيخي العقل أو قاضي المذهب وقراره بشأنها قابل لطرق المراجعة.

المادة 6- معدلة وفقا للقانون تاريخ 2/7/1959
إذا طلبت الكبيرة التي يتراوح سنها بين السابعة عشرة والحادية والعشرين أن تتزوج بشخص فاحد شيخي العقل أو قاضي المذهب يبلغ ذلك لوليها، وإذا لم يعترض الولي في مدة خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ تبليغه أو اعترض ورؤي اعتراضه في غير محله، إذن احد شيخي العقل أو قاضي المذهب بزواجهما.

المادة 9- عقد الزواج على مزوجة الغير أو معتدته ممنوع وباطل. 

المادة 10- ممنوع تعدد الزوجات فلا يجوز للرجل أن يجمع بين زوجتين وان فعل فزواجه من الثانية باطل.

المادة 11- لا يجوز لأحد أن يعيد مطلقته.

المادة 14- يتم عقد الزواج بالإيجاب والقبول من الفريقين في مجلس العقد بحضور شهود، ويجوز أن يكون الشهود من أصول وفروع الخاطب والمخطوبة على أن لا يقل عددهم عن الأربعة ويجب أن يتم العقد كتابة وان يوقعه الزوجان وشهودهما، وإذا تعذر حضور احد الزوجين مجلس العقد يجوز أن يوقعه عنه وكيل مفوض بموجب وكالة خطية مصدق عليها من المختار أو من يقوم مقامه على أن يذكر في التوكيل قيمة المهر أو يترك تعيينه لرأي الوكيل وعلى أن يضم هذا التوكيل إلى العقد.

المادة 20- يلزم مهر الزوجة ونفقتها الزوج منذ إجراء العقد الصحيح ويثبت بينهما حق التوارث.

المادة 23- الزوج مجبر على حسن معاشرة زوجته ومساواتها بنفسه والزوجة مجبرة أيضا على إطاعة زوجها في الحقوق الزوجية والمشروعة.

المادة 28- النفقة هي ما ينفقه الإنسان على عياله وزوجته ويشمل الطعام والكسوة و السكنى والتطبيب وخدمة الزوجة ذات الكرامة أو العاجزة أو المريضة وهي لازمة الأداء بتراضي الفريقين أو بحكم القاضي.

المادة 30- إذا امتنع الزوج الحاضر عن الإنفاق على زوجته وطلبت الزوجة النفقة فالقاضي يقدر النفقة حسب حال الفريقين اعتبارا من يوم الطلب وله أن يأمر بإعطائها سلفة عن المدة التي يعينها.

المادة 31- إذا عجز الزوج عن الإنفاق على زوجته وطلبت الزوجة النفقة فالقاضي يقدر النفقة اعتبارا من يوم الطلب على أن تكون دينا بذمة الزوج ويأذن للزوجة أن تستدين باسمه.

المادة 38- لا تحل للرجل مطلقته أبدا بعد صدور حكم القاضي بالتفريق بينهما.

المادة 42- للزوجين أن يفسخا عقد الزواج بالتراضي ويتم هذا الفسخ بإعلانه بحضور شاهدين أمام القاضي الذي يصدر حكما به.

المادة 54- للأم الحق بحضانة الولد وتربيته حال قيام الزوجية وبعد الفرقة إذا اجتمعت فيها الأهلية المطلوبة.

المادة 56- إذا تزوجت الحاضنة أما كانت أم غير أم بزوج غير محرم للصغير سقط حقها في الحضانة وانتقل إلى من يليها في الاستحقاق من الحاضنات فان لم توجد مستحقة أهلا للحضانة فلولي الصغير أخذه ومتى زال المانع يعود حق الحضانة للحاضنة المستحقة.

المادة 60- اجرة الحضانة غير بدل النفقة وكلها تلزم الأب إن لم يكن للصغير مال فان كان له مال فلا يلزم أباه منها شيء إلا أن يتبرع.

المادة 61- إذا كانت أم الطفل هي الحاضنة له وكانت مطلقة أو متزوجة بمحرم للصغير أو معتدة له فلها الاجرة وان لم يكن للحاضنة مسكن تمسك فيه الصغير الفقير فعلى أبيه سكناهما وان احتاج المحضون إلى خادم وكان أبوه موسرا يلزم به وغير ألام من الحاضنات لها الاجرة.

المادة 62- إذا أبت أم الولد ذكرا أم أنثى حضانته مجانا ولم يكن له مال وكان أبوه معسرا ولم توجد متبرعة من محارمه تجبر الأم على حضانته وتكون اجرتها دينا على أبيه ولها أن تستدين بإذن القاضي إذا كانت معسرة.

المادة 63- إذا وجدت متبرعة أهل للحضانة من محارم الطفل وكان الأب موسرا ولا مال للصغير فالأم وان طلبت اجرة أحق من المتبرعة أما إذا كان الأب معسرا وللصبي مال أو لامال له تخير الأم بين إمساكه مجانا ودفعه للمتبرعة فان لم تختر إمساكه مجانا ينزع منها ويسلم للمتبرعة وللام رؤية الولد وتعهده وإذا كان الأب موسرا وللصبي مال وكانت المتبرعة غريبة فلا يدفع إليها الصبي بل يسلم لامه بأجرة المثل ولو من مال الصغير.

المادة 64- تنتهي مدة حضانة الصبي عند إتمامه السنة السابعة من العمر وتنتهي مدة حضانة الصبية عند إتمامها السنة التاسعة.
ويجبر الأب على اخذ الولد. فإذا لم يكن للولد أب أو جد يدفع للأقرب من العصبة إذا كان صبيا اما الصبية فلا تسلم لغير محرم فان لم يكن عصبة يترك المحضون عند الحاضنة إلا إذا رأى القاضي غيرها أولى له منها.

المادة 65- يمنع الأب من إخراج الولد من بلد أمه بلا رضاها ما دامت حضانتها فان اخذ المطلق ولده منها لتزوجها بغريب ولم يكن له حاضن غيرها جاز له أن يسافر به إلى أن يعود حق أمه أو من يقوم مقامها في الحضانة.

المادة 66- ليس للام المطلقة أن تسافر بالولد الحاضنة له من بلد أبيه إلى بلد بعيد بغير إذن أبيه وليس لغير الأم من الحاضنات بأي حال نقل الولد من محل حضانته إلا بإذن أبيه أو بإذن القاضي إذا لم يكن له أب

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون الأحوال الشخصية للطوائف الكاثوليكية في سورية 
المادة 27 
الخطبة عقد بين رجل وامرأة يتضمن وعداً بالزواج الآجل. 
المادة 28 
يشترط لصحة الخطبة: 
‌أ- أن يكون الخطيبان عاقلين مميزين حرين في إجرائها. 
‌ب- أن تعقد للشرقيين وفقاً للقوانين 6 و 86 و 87 من نظام سر الزواج للكنيسة الشرقية، ولللاتين وفقاً للقانون 1017 من دستور الحق القانوني الغربي. 
‌ج- أن لا يكون بين الخاطبين موانع زواجية من طبعها دائمة في ألا إذا فسح منها قبل الخطبة، أما الموانع غير الدائمة والمتعلق زوالها على مرور الزمن أو إرادة الخطيبين فتصح الخطبة معها على أن يعقد الزواج بعد زوالها. 
المادة 29 
تصح الخطبة المقيدة بشروط لا يمنعها الشرع، لكن لا يجوز تقييدها بغرامات. 
المادة 30 
لا تزيد مدة الخطبة القانونية على سنتين كاملتين إلا إذا شرط الخلاف في العقد أو تجددت برضى الفريقين. 
المادة 31 
1- العربون هو كل ما يعطيه أحد الخطيبين الآخر حين الخطبة كعلامة وتوثيق لها حسب العادة المألوفة. 
2- الهدية هي كل ما يعطيه أحد الخطيبين أو أقاربه أو أصدقاؤه الخطيب الآخر أو ذويه بمناسبة الخطبة وأثناء مدتها دلالة على المحبة وعلى أمل الزواج بين الخطيبين. 
المادة 32 
1- تفسخ الخطبة حكماً: بالتراضي، بوفاة أحد الخطيبين، بطروء مانع زواجي بينهما، باختيار أحدهما حالة أكمل من الزواج أو بعقده زواجاً مع آخر أو بفوات مدتها القانونية أو بتحقيق الشرط الفاسخ. 
2- يمكن فسخها بناء على طلب أحد الخطيبين: بارتكاب أحدهما جرماً ضد الشرائع الدينية أو المدنية أو بإنفضاح صيته أو بتغيير جسيم لأحدهما في شخصه أو حالته أو رتبته أو لأي سبب آخر ديني أو أدبي أو صحي يطرأ على أحد الخطيبين وتقضي المحكمة بأنه يجيز فسخ الخطبة كي لا يتضرر الفريق الآخر. 
المادة 33 
في حال فسخ الخطبة بالتراضي أو لأي سبب آخر لم يكن أحد الخطيبين مسئولا عنه، فعلى كل منهما أو على ورثة المتوفى منهما أن يرد للآخر أو لورثته إذا طلب ذلك منه ما يكون قد تقبله من عربون أو هدايا وقت الخطبة، عيناً إن كانت قائمة أو بدلاً إن كانت تلفت، باستثناء ما يكون تقدم كلفة طعام أو شراب. 
المادة 34 
إذا تسبب أحد الخطيبين بفسخ الخطبة أو بوقوعها باطلة بمسؤوليته، فعليه أن يعيد للآخر كل ما يكون قد تقبله من عربون وهدايا، عينا إن كان قائماً أو بدلاً إن تلف، وإن يخسر كل ما يكون قد قدمه هو. وإن يدفع علاوة على ذلك للخطيب البريء إذا كان قد لحقه أضرار تعويضاً مناسباً تقدره المحكمة. 
المادة 35 
1- يدخل في باب التعويض عن الأضرار الناجمة عن فسخ الخطبة التعويض عن الخسائر التي تحصل للخطيب البريء بسبب ما قد يكون اتخذه من تدابير بشأن ممتلكاته ووسائل تكسبه استعداداً للزواج. 
2- لكن هذا التعويض لا يلزم إلا بقدر ما تكون النفقات والتعهدات المبرمة والتدابير الأخرى متناسبة مع الظروف. 
المادة 36 
كل شرط في الخطبة يحدد سلفاً مقدار التعويض هو لغو لا قيمة له. 
المادة 37 
تسقط دعوى تعويض الأضرار الناجمة عن الخطبة بمضي سنتين على فسخها. 
المادة 38 
في الطوائف الشرقية الكاثوليكية كافة، يخضع الزواج في أحكام عقده وموجباته وصحته وبطلانه وفسخه وانحلال روابطه لنظام سر الزواج للكنيسة الشرقية الصادر في 22 شباط سنة 1949 بإرادة رسولية والمرفق بهذا القانون. 
أما في الكنيسة اللاتينية فهو خاضع للحق القانوني الغربي من القانون 1012 ـ 1143. 
المادة 39 
يحتفظ كل من الزوجين بملكيته على أمواله بحق إدارتها والانتفاع بها وكذلك بثمرة عمله ما لم يتفقا كتابة على غير ذلك. 
المادة 40 
المهر ويسمى أحياناً حق الرقبة والنقد والصداق والفيد هو ما يقدمه الرجل للمرآة لقاء الزواج. 
المادة 41 
كل ما كان مقوماً بمال كالعقارات والعروض والمجوهرات يصلح مهراً. 
المادة 42 
يجوز تعجيل المهر أو تأجيله كلاً أو بعضاً. 
المادة 43 
المهر اختياري ولا يتوجب مبدئياً إلا بتعهد خاص كتابة أو بالكلام أمام شهود عدل. 
المادة 44 
1- يتأكد لزوم المهر إذا جرى تعهد به بمجرد عقد الزواج صحيحاً. 
2- إذا لم يعين مقدار المهر في صلب التعهد به فيرجع إلى العرف والعادات المحلية. 
المادة 45 
المهر ملك للزوجة ولا تجبر على عمل الجهاز منه. 
المادة 46 
إدارة المهر واستثماره، إذا كان مالاً ثابتاً، هو للزوج أثناء قيام الحياة الزوجية المشتركة أما ريعه ومنفعته فللعائلة. 
المادة 47 
إذا انحلت الربط الزوجية أو حكم بالهجر المؤبد بين الزوجين لأي سبب لم تكن الزوجة مسئولة عنه فلها الحق في استلام المهر والتصرف به كيف شاءت، أما إذا وقع ذلك بذنب منها أو إذا مرقت الزوجة من الدين فيسقط حقها في المهر ويحق للزوج استرداد ما لا يزال قائماً منه. 
المادة 48 
إذا هلك المهر في يد الزوج فللزوجة الرجوع عليه بمثله أو بقيمته. 
المادة 49 
السندات المالية بقيمة المهر إذا كان مقوماً بمال لا يسري عليها مرور الزمن. 
المادة 50 
لا تطبق على المهر أحكام الرجوع عن الهبة بسبب ولادة أولاد للواهب. 
المادة 51 
في حال وفاة الزوجة يحل ورثتها محلها فيما يتعلق بالمهر. 
المادة 52 
هو ما تأتي به المرآة إلى بيت الزوج من أثواب ومصاغ وأمتعة من مالها الخاص أو من مال أبويها وذويها. 
المادة 53 
تملك المرآة الجهاز بمجرد قبضه وليس لمن تبرع لها به ولا لورثته استرداد شيء منه. 
المادة 54 
إذا ادعى أحد الوالدين أن ما سلمه إلى ابنته جهازاً هو عارية، وادعت هي أنه تمليك، فالقول قولها إن لم يكن الجهاز أكثر مما يجهز به مثالها. 
المادة 55 
الجهاز ملك للمرآة في كل الأحوال، فلا حق للرجل في شيء منه. إنما له حق الانتفاع به بإذنها ورضاها. وإذا اغتصب منه شيئاً وهلك أو استهلك عنده فهو ضامن له. 
المادة 56 
1- إذا اختلف الزوجان بشأن أمتعة البيت، فما يصلح للنساء عادة فهو للمرآة إلا أن يقيم الزوج البينة على العكس، وما يصلح عادة للرجال أو للزوجين معاً فهو للزوج ما لم تقم المرآة البينة على العكس. 
2- أما البائنة غير المثمنة فأخطارها على عاتق الزوجة، إلا إذا ارتكب الزوج أو ورثته غشاً أو إهمالاً في إدارتها، فيجرون إذ ذاك على التعويض عما يلحقها من خسائر. 
المادة 57 
إذا انفصل الزوجان بحكم، وكان أثاث البيت المقيمين فيه غير ثابت للزوجة فللمحكمة أن تسمح لها بالانتفاع بقسم منه. 
المادة 58 
البائنة وتدعى«الحق» و «الدوطة» أيضاً هي كل ثابت ومنقول تجلبه الزوجة إلى الزوج، أو يقدمه لها أهلها أو غيرهم بداعي الزواج وتخفيفا لأعبائه. 
المادة 59 
ولئن كان يجدر بالوالدين وبالأقارب الأدنين أن يسهلوا الزواج بكفء لبناتهم ونسيباتهم بإعطائهن بائنات بنسبة أمثالهن، فلا تجب البائنة مع ذلك شرعاً إلا بتعهد خطي خاص يصدق عليه خوري الرعية، إذا كانت البائنة أموالاً منقولة، والمطرانية أو المحكمة الكنسية، إذا كانت أموالا غير منقولة. 
المادة 60 
من تعهد ببائنة، قريباً كان للزوجة أو غريباً عنها، لزمه ولزم ورثته من بعده أداؤها مع غلاتها وفوائدها من تاريخ عقد الزواج صحيحاً، إلا إذا كان جرى اتفاق خاص على موعد تقديمها. 
المادة 61 
يمكن تقييد التعهد بالبائنة بكل شرط لا يتنافى مع الشرع. 
المادة 62 
من تعهد ببائنة وجب أن يحدد نوعها وكميتها وإلا فتعهده باطل. 
المادة 63 
1- البائنة ملك المرآة، لكن حق المطالبة باستلامها ممن تعهد بها وإدارتها والتصرف بها أثناء قيام الزوجية أمور تنحصر بالزوج وحده، ما لم يتفق الفريقان على شروط أخرى. 
2- يسقط حق إقامة الدعوى باستلام البائنة بعد مرور عشر سنوات على تاريخ الزواج ويعتبر الزوج المهمل في المطالبة بها مسئولا عن ضياعها. 
المادة 64 
للزوج ما دامت الحياة الزوجية قائمة أو ما دام له أولاد أحياء من الزوجة مقدمة البائنة: 
‌أ- ملء التصرف، بما في ذلك البيع والرهن، بأموال البائنة المنقولة وغير المنقولة أيضاً إذا كانت تقدرت بمبلغ معلوم من الدراهم عند تسلمه إياها. 
‌ب- حق الاستغلال فقط مع ملء التصرف بالريع في أموال البائنة غير المنقولة التي لم تقوّم بكمية نقدية عند الاستلام. 
المادة 65 
على الزوج أن يدير أموال البائنة بحكمة ونشاط وأن يعنى بها عنايته بأمواله الخاصة وهو مسئول عن البائنة المثمنة وضامن لأخطارها بالمبلغ الذي تعين بدلاً لها عند تسلمه إياها. 
المادة 66 
1- الزوج غير مجبر، مبدئياً، على تقديم تأمين على البائنة، إذا لم يجر اتفاق على ذلك عند عقد الزواج، لكن للزوجة أن تطلب هذا التأمين إذا كان هناك خطر بين على بائنتها بسبب تدهور ثروة الزوج وللمحكمة أن تلزم الزوج بإعطائه. 
2- التأمين على البائنة يمنح المرآة الأفضلية في أملاك زوجها على سائر الدائنين، وهذا الامتياز ينتقل بعدها إلى أبنائها. 
المادة 67 
لا تصح الهبة ولا الوصية في أموال البائنة، وما دام الزواج قائماً لا يستطيع الرجل ولا المرآة وكلاهما معاً أن يبيعا أو يرهنا أموال البائنة الثابتة غير المثمنة إذا كان جرى اتفاق على ذلك في صلب التعهد بالبائنة نفسه وفي الأحوال المستثناة التالية: 
المادة 68 
1- يجوز للمرآة بإذن من زوجها أن تهب بائنتها لأولادها منه لتزويجهم. 
2- وتستطيع أيضاً بإذن الزوج أو بإجازة من المحكمة، إن رفض، أن تهب هذه الأموال وللغاية عينها لأولادها من زواج سابق على أن يبقى حق الانتفاع بها للزوج إذا لم يكن هو الآذن. 
3- متى أربت المرآة على الخمسين من عمرها ولم يكن للزوجين ذرية حية يمكنها، بإذن زوجها وبإجازة المحكمة، أن تهب أموالها لبيوت البر والإحسان. 
وإذا تمنع الزوج عن إعطاء إذنه، فيجوز للمحكمة أن تسمح للمرآة بالاستغناء عنه، لكن تحتم في هذه الحال أن يبقى للزوج حق الانتفاع بالأموال الموهوبة. 
المادة 69 
1- يجوز بيع أموال البائنة غير المثمنة بإذن من المحكمة: 
‌أ- لإخراج أحد الزوجين من الحبس. 
‌ب- لإعالة العائلة ومن تجب نفقته على الزوجين. 
‌ج- لإجراء إصلاحات كبيرة هامة لا غنى عنها للمحافظة على أموال البائنة. 
‌د- إذا كان المال الثابت المقصود بيعه مشتركاً مع آخرين ولا تمكن قسمته. 
2- في كل الأحوال الأنفة الذكر ما يزيد من ثمن المبيع عن الحاجات المشروعة يبقى مال بائنة وتكون أحكامه أحكام البائنة. 
المادة 70 
1- يصح استبدال أموال البائنة الثابتة غير المثمنة بأموال ثابتة أخرى على أن يتم ذلك بموافقة الزوجة وبإجازة المحكمة وأن يكون فيه حظ ومصلحة للزوجة. 
2- ما يستبدل بأموال البائنة يصبح بائنة مثلها وكذلك حكم الزائد من مال الاستبدال إن وجد. 
المادة 71 
1- في حال تمليك أموال البائنة الثابتة غير المثمنة خارجاً عن الحالات المستثناة المار ذكرها، سواء أقام بذلك الزوج والزوجة منفردين أم مجتمعين، فللزوجة ولورثتها من بعدها أن يطلبوا بعد انحلال الزواج أو الهجر المؤبد بذنب الزوج فسخ هذا التمليك دون أن يمكن الاعتراض عليهم بأي مرور زمن أثناء قيام الزوجية. 
2- وفي حال أيلولة البائنة بسبب ذنب الزوجة إلى أولادها القاصرين وفقاً لأحكام المادة 74 فقرة 2، يحق للزوج نفسه طلب فسخ هذا التمليك على أنه يظل مسئولا عن كل عطل وضرر يلحق بالمشتري، إذا كان لم يصرح له في عقد الشراء إن المال المبيع هو مال بائنة. 
إذا انحلت روابط الزوجية بالوفاة، فإما أن يكون المتوفى الزوج وأما الزوجة، وأما أن يكون لهما أولاد وإما أن يكونا بلا أولاد، وفي حال وجود الأولاد، أما أن يكونوا راشدين وأما أن يكونوا قاصرين:

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 72 
‌أ- فإن كان المتوفى الزوج ولم يكن لهما أولاد أو كان لهما أولاد راشدون، فترد البائنة إلى الزوجة ومن بعدها لورثتها أو لمن اتفق على ردها إليه في التعهد بها، وإن كان لهما أولاد ولا يزالون قاصرين، فترد البائنة إلى الزوجة أيضاً، على أن يبقى حق الانتفاع بها مشتركاً بينها وبين هؤلاء الأولاد ما داموا قاصرين. 
‌ب- وإن كان المتوفى الزوجة، فإن لم يكن لهما أولاد فترد البائنة إلى ورثتها أو إلى من اشترط ردها إليه في صك التعهد بها، وإن كان لهما أولاد فتكون البائنة لهم، إنما تحت تصرف والدهم إلى أن يبلغوا سن الرشد. 
المادة 73 
إذا انحلت ربط الزواج دون ذنب من أحد الزوجين فيطبق على رد البائنة أحكام العدد 1 من المادة السابقة. 
المادة 74 
1- إذا انحلت الربط الزوجية أو حكم بالهجر الدائم بين الزوجين بذنب الرجل، فتكون البائنة ملكاً وانتفاعاً للزوجة عند عدم الأولاد أو عند وجودهم راشدين، وملكاً مع حق الانتفاع المشترك بينهما وبين الأولاد إن وجدوا وكانوا قاصرين، ويدير البائنة في هذه الحالة الأخيرة الزوجة إلا إذا رأت المحكمة خلاف ذلك. 
2- أما إذا كانت المرآة قد تسببت هي في انحلال الربط الزوجية أو في الحكم بالهجر الدائم، فإن كان للزوجين أولاد فيؤول حق الانتفاع بالبائنة إليهم على أن يديرها والدهم ما داموا قاصرين، وإن لم يكن لهما أولاد فتؤول إلى من اشترط إرجاعها إليه في سند التعهد بها، وإلا فتكون عينها للزوجة والانتفاع بها للزوج ما دام حياً. 
المادة 75 
في حال الحكم بالهجر الموقت بين الزوجين يترك للمحكمة تقدير إبقاء إدارة البائنة والتصرف بها بيد الزوج، مع تخصيص قسم من ريعها وفوائدها للزوجة، أو تسليم الإدارة والتصرف بكاملها موقتاً إلى الزوجة. 
المادة 76 
1- في حال وجوب رد البائنة فإن كانت من النوع المثمن وجب على الزوج أو ورثته إرجاع المبلغ الذي تحدد ثمناً لها عند تسلمه إياها، إلا إذا كانت هلكت أو انتقصت قيمتها كثيراً بسبب طوارئ فجائية، فللمحكمة إذ ذاك تقدير ما يجب أن ينزل من قيمتها. 
2- وإن كانت من النوع غير المثمن وجب ردها عيناً مع ملحقاتها ومضافاتها كما تكون وقت استحقاق الرد، إلا إذا كان أصابها تلف أو نقصان عن غش أو إهمال ارتكبه الزوج في إدارتها فللمحكمة عندئذ تقدير مسؤوليته والحكم بالتعويض. 
3- أما إذا كانت البائنة قد بيعت فيرد إذ ذاك ثمنها. 
المادة 77 
وفي كل حال فإن ريع البائنة وغلاتها وفوائدها هي دائماً طيلة قيام الزوجية، للزوج في سبيل تحمل أعباء الزواج، ومتى توجب عليه إرجاعها حق له، ولورثته من بعده، أن يطالبوا بالمصاريف الضرورية التي تكبدوها في سبيل البائنة وبمصاريف دفن وجنازة الزوجة أيضاً إن كانوا قاموا بها. 
تطبق على المواد من 78- 138 مواد القانون العام 
المادة 139 
النفقة هي كل ما يحتاج إليه الإنسان ليعيش عيشة لائقة بنسبة حال أمثاله وتشمل: الطعام والكسوة والسكنى للجميع، والتطبيب للمريض، والخدمة للعاجز، والتعليم والتربية للصغار. 
المادة 140 
تجب النفقة مبدئياً للزوجة على الزوج وبطريقة استثنائية للزوج على الزوجة، وهي واجبة أيضاً للفروع على الأصول وللأصول على الفروع وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 
المادة 141 
إلزام النفقة هو إلزام شخصي وعيني معاً، بحيث إذا أهمل القيام به من يتوجب عليه لأي سبب كان، انتقل إلى ملكه الخاص. 
المادة 142 
باستثناء الزوجة، لا نفقة إلا لمحتاج، ولذا فمن كان ذا مال أو كسوباً فنفقته أولاً في ماله وكسبه. 
المادة 143 
1- يراعى في فرض النفقة وتقديرها حاجة من تفرض له ومكانته ومقدرة من تفرض عليه وعرف أهل البلد. 
2- يمكن تعديل كمية النفقة بعد الحكم بها، زيادة أو نقصاً، بحسب تغير الأثمان أو تبدل حالة كل من المفروضة له وعليه، يسراً أو عسراً. 
المادة 144 
في حالة فرض النفقة على اثنين فأكثر، فإن كانوا في حالة متماثلة من المقدرة المالية ومن صلة القربى بالمفروضة له، وجب تقديرها عليهم بالمساواة، أما إذا اختلفوا، أما في صلة القربى أو في المقدرة، فترتب على كل بنسبة حاله. 
المادة 145 
إذا كانت النفقة متوجبة على عديدين لكن يتعذر الحصول عليها حالياً من كل منهم لأي سبب كان، فيجوز للمحكمة إذا دعت الضرورة، أن تفرضها على من يمكن قبضها منه على أن يرجع على كل من الباقين بما يتوجب عليه. 
المادة 146 
النفقة المطالب بها قضائياً يمكن الحكم بها من تاريخ إقامة الدعوى أو ما قبل ذلك بستة أشهر على الأكثر إذا كان سبب المطالبة قديماً. 
المادة 147 
1- في حال تعذر الحصول على النفقة ممن حكم بها عليه، بسبب الغياب أو بسبب آخر، يجوز للمحكمة أن تأذن لمن فرضت له أن يستوفيها من أموال المحكوم عليه الموجودة تحت يده أو تحت يد الغير باستدانتها باسمه والتحويل بها عليه. 
2- وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة يحق للدائن أن يرجع بما أقرضه على المحكوم عليه مباشرة أو على المدين نفسه. 
3- ويكون هذا الدين ممتازاً ولا يسقط بمرور الزمن القصير المنصوص عليه في المادة 151، بل بمرور الزمن المنصوص عليه في القانون المدني. 
المادة 148 
1- يجوز فرض النفقة نقداً أو عيناً، شهرياً أو سنوياً. 
2- إذا كان الملزم بالنفقة لا يستطيع تأديتها وكان على استعداد لإسكان من تجب عليه نفقته في بيته ومعاملته كأحد أفراد عائلته، فللمحكمة أن تستجيب طلبه، وإذا رفض المستحق النفقة هذا العرض، فللمحكمة الحق في تقدير كل الظروف والحكم بما تراه عدلاً. 
المادة 149 
الأحكام والقرارات القاضية بفرض النفقة يمكن تعجيل تنفيذها رغم الاعتراض أو الاستئناف وفقاً لأحكام القوانين: 194 و 195 من أصول المحاكمات الكنسية، و 1917 من الحق القانوني الغربي. 
المادة 150 
لا تصير النفقة ديناً إلا بالقضاء أو بتراضي الزوجين على شيء معين. 
المادة 151 
دين النفقة ممتاز على سائر الديون، لكن يسقط بمرور سنتين حق المطالبة بالمبالغ المحكوم بها بصفة نفقة والتي لم يطلب أصحابها تنفيذ الحكم الذي فرضها. 
المادة 152 
1- تقام دعوى النفقة مبدئياً أمام محكمة محل المدعى عليه، لكن يجوز رفعها أيضاً أمام محكمة مقام المدعي إذا كان المدعى عليه مقيماً خارج البلاد. 
2- إذا تعددت الأحكام بالنفقة فالأولية لنفقة الأزواج، ثم لنفقة الأولاد، ثم لنفقة الوالدين ما لم يتفق ذوو الشأن على غير ذلك أو تحكم المحكمة بترتيب الأفضلية حسبما ترى. 
المادة 153 
1- تجب النفقة للزوجة على الزوج من حين عقد الزواج الصحيح، غنية كانت أو فقيرة، مقيمة معه أو منفصلة عنه لأي سبب لا ذنب لها فيه. 
2- وهي واجبة لها أيضا، بدون تقديم ضمان أو التزام بالرد، في أثناء دعوى الهجر ودعوى بطلان الزواج، إلى أن يثبت بحكم قطعي أنها مذنبة أو أن الزواج باطل. 
المادة 154 
للزوج أن يباشر الإنفاق بنفسه على زوجته وعائلته حال قيام الحياة المشتركة. ولكن إذا شكت مطله وتقتيره وثبت ذلك، تقدر النفقة وتسلم إليها لتقوم هي بالإنفاق. 
المادة 155 
1- الزوجة الفقيرة لا تسقط نفقتها عن الزوج، ولئن كان فقيراً أو مريضاً أو محبوساً، بل تبقى دينا عليه إلى الميسرة. 
2- لكن لا نفقة للزوجة الموسرة على الزوج المعسر العاجز عن الكسب، بل تجب نفقته هو عليها إلى أن يخرج من حالته. 
المادة 156 
عدم قيام المرآة أو ذويها بتقديم البائنة التي تعهدوا بها لا يسقط حقها في النفقة. 
المادة 157 
إذا فرضت المحكمة النفقة أو تراضى الزوجان على شيء معين، فللزوجة إذا علمت أو خافت غيبة زوجها أن تأخذ عليه كفيلاً جبرياً يضمن لها النفقة على قدر المدة التي يمكن أن يغيبها الزوج. 
المادة 158 
1- تجب السكنى للمرآة على زوجها في دار على حدتها إن كانا موسرين، وإلا فعليه إسكانها في بيت من دار على حدته به المرافق الشريعة وله جيران بحسب حال الزوجين. 
2- وإذا أسكنها في مسكن على حدتها من دار فيها أحد أقاربه فليس لها طلب مسكن غيره إلا إذا كانوا يؤذونها فعلاً أو قولاً. 
المادة 159 
1- لا تجبر الزوجة على إسكان أحد معها من أهل زوجها سوى أولاده من غيرها. 
2- وليس لها أن تسكن معها في بيت الزوج أحداً من أهلها من غير رضاه سوى ولدها الصغير، إلا إذا رأت المحكمة في الحالتين خلاف ذلك لأسباب صوابية. 
المادة 160 
1- الزوجة الناشز لا نفقة لها وإن كان لها نفقة مفروضة متجمدة تسقط أيضاً بنشوزها. 
2- تعتبر المرآة ناشزاً إذا تركت بيت زوجها، أو كانت في بيتها ومنعت زوجها من الدخول إليه، أو أبت السفر معه إلى محل إقامته الجديدة، بلا سبب شرعي. 
3- رجوع المرآة عن النشوز يعيد إليها حقها في النفقة اعتباراً من يوم الرجوع، ولكنه لا يعيد ما سقط من نفقة متجمدة قبل ذلك التاريخ. 
المادة 161 
1- لا نفقة للزوجة المحكوم عليها بذنبها بالهجر الدائم أو الموقت مدة دوام الهجر. 
2- لكن كل هجر آخر لا ذنب لها فيه سواء أطلبته هي أم الزوج لا يسقط حقها في النفقة. 
المادة 162 
الناشز والمهجورة بذنبها يمكن الحكم عليها أيضاً بنفقة لزوجها تقدر بنسبة ما يلحق الزوج من أضرار بسبب غيابها عن البيت الزوجي. 
المادة 163 
إذا ثبت إعسار الزوج وعجزه عن القيام بنفقة زوجته بلا ذنب منه، تفرض النفقة لها على من تجب عليه نفقتها من أصولها أو فروعها عند عدم الزوج، وإن كان لها أولاد صغار فتفرض نفقتهم على من تجب عليه لولا وجود الأب. 
المادة 164 
النفقة تسقط بموت أحد الزوجين، إلا إذا كانت إستدينت بأمر المحكمة فتثبت إذ ذاك في كل حال وتترتب ديناً ممتازاً في تركة المحكوم عليه بها. 
المادة 165 
لا تسترد النفقة التي دفعت للزوجة معجلاً. 
المادة 166 
الإبراء من النفقة قبل فرضها، قضاء أو رضاء، باطل. وبعد فرضها صحيح على النفقة المتجمدة وعن نفقة كل مدة مستقبلة دخل أولها سواء أكانت شهراً أم سنة. 
الإبراء من النفقة طيلة الحياة لا يصح إلا إذا أبرمته المحكمة. 
المادة 167 
1- تجب النفقة بكل أنواعها على الأب لولده الصغير الفقير ذكراً كان أو أنثى إلى أن يبلغ الذكر حد الكسب، ويتيسر له، وتتزوج الأنثى. 
2- ولكن هذه النفقة لا تشمل مصروف تزويج الأولاد ولا فتح بيوت لهم أو تأسيس تجارة أو صناعة. 
المادة 168 
تجب على الأب نفقة ولده الكبير الفقير غير المتيسر له الكسب ونفقة ابنته الكبيرة الفقيرة سواء أكانت متزوجة أو غير متزوجة بمعدم زمنٍ عاجز عن الكسب والإنفاق عليها. 
المادة 169 
إذا كان الأب معسراً ولا زمانة به تمنعه عن الكسب فلا تسقط عنه نفقة ولده لمجرد إعساره، بل يجبر على التكسب والإنفاق عليه قدر الكفاية. 
المادة 170 
1- يتوجب على الأم الموسرة الإنفاق على ولدها حال عسر أبيه أو تخليه عن القيام بنفقته لأي سبب غير العجز عن الكسب لزمانة. 
2- لكن إذا كانت هي أيضاً معسرة فينتقل هذا الواجب إلى الأقرب فالأقرب من أصوله، مع مراعاة اليسر والعسر، على أن يلزم بنفقته عند تساوي درجة القربى أولاً: الأصل المدلى إليه بالأب ثم الأصل المدلى إليه بالأم. 
3- يعد إنفاق القريب في هذه الحالة ديناً على الأب المعسر أو المهمل يرجع به عليه سواء أكان المنفق أماً أم جداً أم غيرهما. 
المادة 171 
1- إذا توفي الأب عن أولاد صغار فقراء دون أن يترك لهم مالاً يعيشون منه، أو إذا كان فقيراً عاجزاً عن الكسب لزمانة به، فتترتب نفقة الولد أولاً: على أمه الموسرة، ثم على أصوله الموسرين، ويلزم بها مبدئياً الأقرب فالأقرب إليه، ومتى تساوت درجة القربى فيرجح الأقرب من جهة الأب على الأقرب من جهة الأم. 
2- المنفق على الولد بموجب الفقرة السابقة أياً كان لا حق له بالرجوع على أحد بما أنفق. 
المادة 172 
إذا اشتكت الأم من عدم إنفاق الأب أو من تقتيره على الولد، تفرض له المحكمة النفقة وتأمر بإعطائها لأمه لتنفق عليه. 
المادة 173 
حكم النفقة للصغير على والده هو حكم نفقة الزوجة على زوجها، في السقوط وعدمه، بعد الفرض. 
المادة 174 
لا يسقط المقدار المتراكم من النفقة المقدرة قضاء أو رضاء، للأولاد، بوفاة أحد الوالدين. 
المادة 175 
يجب على الولد الموسر، كبيراً كان أو صغيراً ذكراً أو أنثى، نفقة والديه وأجداده وجداته الفقراء. 
المادة 176 
المرآة المعسرة المتزوجة بغير أبي الولد نفقتها على زوجها لا على ولدها، إنما إذا كان زوجها معسراً أو غائباً وولدها من غيره موسراً يؤمر بالإنفاق ويكون ديناً له يرجع به على زوجها إذا أيسر أو حضر. 
المادة 177 
لا تجب على الابن الفقير نفقة والده الفقير إلا إذا كان الابن كسوباً والأب عاجزاً عن الكسب، والأم المحتاجة بمنزلة الأب العاجز عن الكسب، وإن كان للابن الفقير عيال يضم والديه المحتاجين إلى عياله وينفق على الكل بنسبة حاله ولا يجبر إعطائهما شيئاً على حدة. 
المادة 178 
لا عبرة للإرث في وجوب النفقة المترتبة على الفروع للأصول بل تعتبر الجزئية والقرابة بتقديم الأقرب فالأقرب، مع مراعاة العسر واليسر. 
المادة 179 
من تسبب من الزوجين بوقوع الزواج باطلاً أو قابلاً للفسخ توجب عليه أن يعوض الآخر من الأضرار التي تلحقه من جراء ذلك. 
المادة 180 
التعويض المتوجب بحكم المادة السابقة يمكن القيام به إما بتصحيح الزواج إذا كان ذلك ممكناً دون إجحاف بالبريء ورضي هو به، وإما بتأديته مبلغاً من المال يتناسب مع ما ينزل به البطلان من خسائر. 
المادة 181 
في حال وقوع الزواج باطلاً دون ذنب من أحد الزوجين فمن تمنع عن تصحيحه من غير سبب معقول عد متسبباً في الفسخ ووجب عليه التعويض. 
المادة 182 
عند تقدير التعويض يجب النظر إلى الأضرار المادية والأدبية وإلى مقام الرجل والمرآة وحال كل منهما. 
تطبق على المواد من 183- 254 مواد القانون العام

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 1 
‌أ- يقصد بكلمة «قانون» حيثما يرد فيما يلي قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمحاكم المذهبية الإنجيلية في سورية ولبنان ما لم يعين غير ذلك. 

‌ب- يقصد بكلمتي «طائفة إنجيلية» حيثما تردان في هذا القانون مجموع الفرق الإنجيلية الممثلة قانوناً في المجتمع الأعلى للطائفة الإنجيلية في سورية ولبنان (وهي نفس الطائفة المعروفة أيضاً بالطائفة البروتستانتية) ما لم يعين غير ذلك. 

‌ج- يقصد بكلمتي «فرق إنجيلية» حيثما تردان في هذا القانون الأبرشيات والجماعات الإنجيلية في سورية ولبنان ما لم يحدد غير ذلك. 

‌د- يقصد بكلمتي «المجمع الأعلى» حيثما تردان في هذا القانون المجمع الأعلى للطائفة الإنجيلية في سورية ولبنان وهو ممثل الطائفة الإنجيلية ومرجعها الأعلى في جميع أموره المدنية العامة وأحوال أفرادها الشخصية. 

‌ه- يقصد بكلمة «محاكم» حيثما ترد في هذا القانون المحاكم المذهبية الإنجيلية في سورية ولبنان ما لم يحدد غير ذلك. 

‌و- يقصد بكلمة « حاكم» حيثما يرد في هذا القانون كل رئيس وعضو محكمة. 

‌ز- يقصد بكلمة «توقيع» حيثما ترد في هذا القانون أما الاسم والكنية بخط الموقع أو «بصمة» إصبع الموقع. 

‌ح- «الشاهد» هو شاهد العدل المعتبر لدى المحاكم المدنية. 

‌ط- حيثما تستعمل صيغة المذكر في هذا القانون يقصد منها المؤنث أيضاً إلا حيثما يحدد غير ذلك. 

‌ي- «سن الرشد» المقصود في هذا القانون سن الرشد المقرر لدى المحاكم المدنية في الجمهوريتين السورية واللبنانية. 

المادة 2 
تسري أحكام هذا القانون على أبناء الطائفة الإنجيلية الوطنيين في الجمهوريتين السورية واللبنانية حيثما وجدوا. 

المادة 3 
يعتبر ابن الطائفة الإنجيلية كل مولود من أب إنجيلي لم يجر قيد نفوسه في طائفة أخرى ويتم قبوله في تلك الطائفة، وكل من يكون قد اعتنق المذهب الإنجيلي وقبل في عضوية إحدى الكنائس الإنجيلية بعد إجراء المعاملة المطلوبة قانوناً ويعتبر ابن الطائفة الإنجيلية أيضاً كل مولود من امرأة إنجيلية غير متزوجة لم يجر نقل قيد نفوسه إلى طائفة أخرى ويقبل من تلك الطائفة. 

المادة 4 
في أحوال الإرث والتبني والوصاية والولاية والحجر تسري أحكام هذا القانون على الوارث أو المتبني أو الوصي أو القيم غير الإنجيلي إذا كان المورث أو المتبني أو القاصر أو المحجور عليه إنجيلياً ولا تسري على الوارث أو المتبنى أو الوصي أو الولي أو القيم الإنجيلي إذا كان المورث أو المتبني أو القاصر أو المحجور عليه غير إنجيلي. 

المادة 5 
في أحوال الزواج تسري أحكام هذا القانون على الزوج غير الإنجيلي أو الزوجة غير الإنجيلية إذا كان قد جرى عقد زواجهما في الكنيسة الإنجيلية. 

المادة 6 
يطبق هذا القانون في كل المحاكم المذهبية للفرق الإنجيلية التي يمثلها المجمع الأعلى في كل الأمور ما عدا الأحوال المعينة التي تخالف فيها نصوص هذا القانون عقيدة الفرقة الإنجيلية التي يراد تطبيق هذا القانون فيها أو على أفرادها والتي يقرر المجمع مخالفتها لعقيدة تلك الفرقة الدينية ويعفي تلك الفرقة وأفرادها من التقيد بها. 

المادة 7 
تراعى في تطبيق هذا القانون أحكام القوانين النظامية المعمول بها في الجمهورية التي يطبق فيها بما يتعلق بحقوق المحاكم المذهبية المسيحية وصلاحياتها فيطبق فقط إلى أقصى حد تجيزه تلك القوانين النظامية. 

المادة 8 
بمجرد نشر هذا القانون تبطل كل قوانين الأحوال الشخصية الأخرى المعمول بها في الفرق الإنجيلية التي يمثلها المجمع الأعلى ويصبح هذا القانون قانون الأحوال الشخصية الوحيد المرعي الإجراء في تلك المحاكم. 

المادة 9 
العقود التي تكون قد تمت قبل نشر هذا القانون بموجب الأصول المعمول بها عند إتمامها لدى المجالس الملية البروتستانتية في الجمهوريتين السورية واللبنانية تعتبر قانونية مرعية الإجراء. 

المادة 10 
الدعاوى التي تكون قد رفعت إلى المحاكم والأحكام التي قد صدرت من المجالس الملية البروتستانتية في الجمهوريتين السورية واللبنانية قبل نشر هذا القانون تكمل وتنفذ بموجب قانون الأحوال الشخصية الذي يكون مرعي الإجراء في المجالس الملية المذكورة عند رفع تلك الدعاوى وصدور تلك الأحكام. 

المادة 11 
لا تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على العقود التي يكون قد سبق عقدها لنشر هذا القانون بموجب الشرائع المدنية المرعية الإجراء في الجمهوريتين السورية واللبنانية ولا على العقود والوصيات التي تمت أو تتم بموجب قوانين البلاد الأجنبية المدنية المرعية الإجراء ففي هذه الأحوال جميعها تراعى الشروط والأحكام التي تم أو يتم العقد أو الوصية بموجبها كما تقدم. 

المادة 12 
الخطبة عقد يجري بين ذكر وأنثى يتضمن اتفاقاً على زواجاً مستقبل. 

المادة 13 
تتم الخطبة بالرضاء المتبادل بين الخطيبين وبتمام حريتهما إذا كانا راشدين أو برضاهما المتبادل ومصادقة الولي أو الوصي على خطبة من لم يكن منهما راشداً أو كان محجوراً عليه. 

المادة 14 
يشترط في الخطبة: 

‌أ- أن يكون الخاطب عاقلاً مستكملاً الشروط التي تؤهله للزواج بموجب هذا القانون. 

‌ب- أن لا يكون سن الخاطب أقل من سبع عشرة سنة إذا كان ذكراً أو خمس عشرة سنة إذا كان أنثى. 

المادة 15 
يجب أن لا تتجاوز مدة الخطبة سنة كاملة إلا إذا شرط عند عقدها أن تكون لمدة أطول معينة أو إذا تمددت مدتها برضا الخطيبين. 

المادة 16 
الأسباب التي تخول أحد الخطيبين فسخ الخطبة هي: 

‌أ- الرضاء المتبادل. 

‌ب- وفاة أحد الخطيبين. 

‌ج- ظهور سبب يمنع الزواج من الأسباب المبينة في باب الزواج من هذا القانون. 

‌د- الحكم على أحد الخطيبين بالتهتك أو بدعوى تتعلق بالعفاف إذا كان التهتك أو الجرم المتعلق بالعفاف وقع قبل الخطبة وأخفاه الخطيب المسبب عمداً عن الخطيب الآخر عند الخطبة أو إذا كان وقع بعد الخطبة. 

‌ه- اعتناق أحد الخطيبين الإنجيلي غير المذهب الإنجيلي أو ديناً آخر. 

‌و- الحكم على أحد الخطيبين بالسجن مدة تتجاوز الستة أشهر. 

‌ز- انقضاء مدة الخطبة المعينة ما لم يتم تجديدها بالرضاء المتبادل. 

المادة 17 
إذا توفي أحد الخطيبين فللخطيب الآخر إذا حكمت له المحكمة بذلك أن يسترد كل ما يكون قد قدمه إلى المتوفى من عربون أو مهر أو هدايا حين الخطبة أو أثناءها وعليه أن يرجعه للورثة عند طلبهم كل ما يكون قد تقبله من المتوفى من هذه الأشياء حين الخطبة وأثناءها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 18 
إن ظهر سبب يمنع زواج الخطيبين ولم يكن المسبب أحد الخطيبين أو إن اتفق الخطيبان على فسخ الخطبة فلكل منهما أن يسترد من الآخر كل ما يكون قد قدمه إلى الآخر من عربون أو مهر أو هدايا حين الخطبة أو أثناءها وعلى الخطيب الآخر أن يرجع إلى الطالب المذكور في هذه المادة من هذا القانون عند طلبه كل ما يكون قد تقبله من الطالب الآخر من هذه الأشياء حين الخطبة أو أثناءها. 

المادة 19 
إذا ظهر سبب من أحد الخطيبين يدعو إلى فسخ الخطبة أو نكل أحدهما عنها بدون سبب قانوني توجب عليه أن يعيد للآخر كل ما يكون قد تقبله منه ويضيع عليه كل ما يكون قد قدمه له من عربون أو مهر أو هدايا حين الخطبة أو أثناءها وعلاوة على ذلك فللمحكمة أن تحكم على الخطيب المسبب أو الناكل بدون سبب قانوني بالتعويض بحسب مقتضى الحال وليس لصاحب حق المطالبة بالتعويض أن يحول حقه هذا بأية طريقة لشخص آخر ولكن يحق لورثته من بعده المطالبة بذلك الحق إذا اعترف به الخطيب المسبب أو الناكل بدون سبب قانوني، أو المتابعة بالمطالبة به إذا كانت دعوى المطالبة قد رفعت إلى المحكمة قبل وفاة صاحبها. 

المادة 20 
بعد سنة من تاريخ فسخ الخطبة بالوفاة أو سبب آخر يسقط كل حق للخطيبين أو لمن يقوم مقامهما في الادعاء فيما يتعلق بالخطبة المفسوخة. 

المادة 21 
الزواج عقد يجري بين ذكر وأنثى يقصد منه الاقتران الجنسي الطبيعي والاشتراك في المعيشة العائلية مدة العمر. 

المادة 22 
يتم الزواج بتمام حرية المتعاقدين ورضاهما المتبادل وبمصادقة الولي أو الوصي على زواج من كان منهما قاصراً أو محجوراً عليه وبعد إتمام المراسيم التي تفرضها الكنيسة التي تعقده. 

المادة 23 
يشرط في عقد الزواج : 

‌أ- أن يكون المتعاقدان عاقلين مستكملي القوى التي تمكنها من إتمام الاقتران الطبيعي. 

‌ب- أن يكون المتعاقدان سالمين من الأمراض التناسلية ومن داء السل والأمراض العقلية الغير قابلة للشفاء ويدخل في الأمراض العقلية التعرض للأمراض العقلية بالوراثة بالذات أو في النسل. 

‌ج- أن يكون المتعاقدان بالغين سن الزواج القانوني وهو ثمان عشر سنة للذكر وست عشرة سنة للأنثى. 

‌د- أن لا يكون بين المتعاقدين صلة وصاية أو ولاية جار حكمها، أو صلة قربى تمنع اقترانهما بموجب هذا القانون أو صلة تبنٍّ جار حكمها. 

‌ه- أن لا يكون أحد المتعاقدين أو كلاهما مرتبطاً بزواج سابق. 

‌و- أن يكون كلا المتعاقدين مسيحيين وأحدهما على الأقل إنجيلياً. 

المادة 24 
يجوز تزويج القاصر الذي لم يبلغ الثامنة عشرة والقاصرة التي لم تبلغ السادسة عشرة في ظروف استثنائية فقط بحكم من المحكمة وبشرط أن يكونوا بالغين. 

المادة 25 
لا يحق لطالب الزواج أن يتزوج: 

‌أ- جدته 
‌ب- حماته 
‌ج- عمته 
‌د- خالته 
‌ه- شقيقته 
‌و- زوجة جده 
‌ز- زوجة أبيه 
‌ح- زوجة عمه 
‌ط- زوجة خاله 
‌ي- كنته 
‌ك- بنت أمه 
‌ل- بنت أبيه 
‌م- بنت أخته 
‌ن- بنت أخيه 
‌س- بنته 
‌ع- بنت ابنه 
‌ف- بنت زوجته 
‌ص- بنت بنته 
‌ق- من بينه وبينها صلة وصاية أو ولاية أو تبن جار حكمهما 

المادة 26 
لا يحق لطالبة الزواج أن تتزوج: 

أ - جدها 
ب- حماها 
ج - عمها 
د - خالها 
هـ- شقيقها 
و - زوج جدتها 
ز - زوج أمها 
ح - زوج عمتها 
ط - زوج خالتها 
ي - زوج ابنتها 
ك - أخاها من أبيها 
ل - أخاها من أمها 
م - ابن أخيها 
ن - ابن أختها 
س- ابنها 
ع - ابن ابنها 
ف - ابن ابنتها 
ص- ابن زوجها 
ق - من بينها وبينه صلة وصاية أو ولاية أو تبن جار حكمها 

المادة 27 
على طالبي الزواج أن يستحصل كل منهما شهادة خطية من راعي الكنيسة التي ينتمي إليها وإن لم تكن تلك الكنيسة إنجيلية فمن رئيسها الروحي ذي الصلاحية أو من الهيئة المدنية ذات الصلاحية تثبت عدم وجود مانع يمنع من زواجهما وشهادة خطية من طبيب قانوني معروف تثبت عدم وجود مانع طبي يمنع من الزواج وتصديقاً خطياً من وصيه أو وليه إذا كان لا يزال قاصراً أو محجوراً عليه ويقدم هذه جميعها إلى عمدة الكنيسة التي يرغب إجراء عقد الزواج فيها بواسطة قسيسها. 

المادة 28 
إذا لم تجد العمدة مانعاً يمنع الزواج بعد التدقيق تفوض القسيس فيعين الوقت والمكان لإجراء المراسيم الكنائسية وفي الوقت والمكان المعنيين يجري القسيس مراسيم الزواج بحضور شاهدين على الأقل. 

المادة 29 
بعد إتمام عقد الزواج وإفهام المتعاقدين مآله جيداً ينظم محضر يذكر فيه اسم وشهرة المتعاقدين وسنهما ومذهبهما وتابعيتهما واسم وشهرة والديهما ومحل إقامة المتعاقدين واسم وشهرة شاهديهما أو شهودهما واسم وشهرة القسيس الذي يتم العقد عن يده وتصريح واضع بأن المتعاقدين يعتبران المحاكم المذهبية التي تنتمي إليها الكنيسة التي زوجتهما مرجعهما في أحكام أحوالهما الشخصية وأحكام أحوال أولادهما إلى أن يخرجوا عن ولايتهما ويخضعان لأحكام تلك المحاكم بموجب هذا القانون وأنهما يتعهدان بتربية أولادهما بموجب تعاليم الكنيسة التي زوجتهما ويوقع المحضر المتعاقدان والقسيس والشاهدان أو الشهود. 

المادة 30 
الزواج يوجب على الزوجين الأمانة الزوجية وحسن المعاشرة و‎الاقتران الجنسي الطبيعي والتعاون في إعالة الأولاد ويلزمهما التوارث بموجب شرائع البلاد ولكنه لا يوجب عليهما الانتماء إلى مذهب واحد أو طائفة واحدة من المذاهب أو الطوائف المسيحية. 

المادة 31 
الزواج يوجب على الزوج الإنفاق على زوجته وإسكانها حسب مقدرته وحمايتها. 

المادة 32 
الزواج يوجب على الزوجة اتخاذ اسم عائلة زوجها وإطاعته في الأمور المباحة والإقامة في المسكن الشرعي الذي يختاره ما لم يكن لها عذر مشروع تفصل المحكمة في صحته. 

المادة 33 
الزوج رأس العائلة وممثلها الشرعي وله الحق في تعيين طريقة المعيشة العائلية العمومية بحسب مقدرته وضمن المألوف المعقول وله الحق الأول في الولاية والوصاية على الأولاد. 

المادة 34 
الزوجة مديرة شؤون المنزل الداخلية ولها الحق أن تنفق من مال زوجها أو على حسابه في سبيل اللوازم المنزلية ضمن المخصصات التي يعينها لها الزوج ولها بعد الزوج الحق الأول في الولاية والوصاية على الأولاد. 

المادة 35 
يكون الزواج باطلاً 

‌أ- إذا كان عقد الزواج قد جرى في حال ارتباط أحد المتعاقدين بزواج آخر جار حكمه. 
‌ب- إذا كان بين المتعاقدين صلة قربى تمنع زواجهما بموجب هذا القانون. 

المادة 36 
يبطل الزواج بحكم هذه المحكمة وبطلب أحد المتعاقدين: 

‌أ- إذا ثبت أن أحد المتعاقدين لم يكن عاقلاً عند إتمام العقد. 

‌ب- إذا لم يكن قد تم فيه الاقتران الجنسي ولم يكن إتمامه ممكناً بحكم الأطباء الإختصاصيين وإذا لم يكن قد تم فيه الاقتران الجنسي ولم يمكن للأطباء الإختصاصيين الجزم في إمكان إتمامه أم عدمه بعد أن يعطي الزوج أو الزوجة مهلة لا تزيد عن السنة للمعالجة. 

‌ج- إذا لم يكن أحد المتعاقدين أو كلاهما في سن الزواج ولم يصادق الولي أو الوصي على زواج القاصر أو المحجور عليه منهما ورأت المحكمة بالإجماع موجباً لإبطال الزواج. 

‌د- إذا كان عقد الزواج قد تم بخدعة في الشروط الأساسية للزواج أو بإكراه أحد المتعاقدين على قبول العقد. 

المادة 37 
إذا حكمت المحكمة ببطلان الزواج تبطل الحقوق والواجبات المتبادلة بين الزوجين كما هي مبينة في هذا القانون على أن للمحكمة أن تحكم على الفريق المسبب لبطلان الزواج بتعويض إلى الفريق الآخر لقاء ما يكون قد أصابه من الأضرار. 

المادة 38 
لا تسمع دعوى طلب إبطال الزواج بعد مرور سنة على معرفة الطالب السبب الموجب للإبطال. 

المادة 39 
يمكن لمن يبطل زواجه أن يتزوج ثانية إذا توفرت فيه الشروط القانونية للزواج. 

المادة 40 
يفسخ الزواج بطلب أحد الزوجين وبحكم من المحكمة: 

‌أ- إذا جن أحد الزوجين جنوناً مطبقاً لا يمكن شفاؤه بشهادة الأطباء الإختصاصيين الذين تعينهم المحكمة على أن يحكم للمريض على الصحيح بالإعالة إذا رأت المحكمة موجباً لذلك. 

‌ب- إذا ثبت بحكم المحاكم الجزائية أن أحد الزوجين حاول قتل الآخر. 

‌ج- إذا اعتنق الزوج الآخر ديناً غير الدين المسيحي. 

‌د- إذا غاب أحد الزوجين ولم يمكن معرفة محل وجوده بعد أن يمر على غيابه خمسة سنوات على الأقل وبعد أن يثبت ذلك للمحكمة إلا في ظروف استثنائية قاهرة. 

‌ه- إذا رفض أحد الزوجين مساكنة الآخر بدون سبب قانوني معقول مدة خمس سنوات بدون انقطاع بعد أن تبذل المحكمة جهدها بإقناعه بالرجوع إلى العلاقة الزوجية بطلب الفريق الغير المتمنع. 

المادة 41 
إذا حكمت المحكمة بفسخ الزواج تبطل الحقوق المتبادلة بين الزوجين وللمحكمة أن تحكم بالتعويض لأحد الزوجين على الآخر. 

المادة 42 
يمكن لمن يلغى زواجه أن يتزوج ثانية إذا تمت فيه الشروط القانونية للزواج. 

المادة 43 
يطلق أحد الزوجين من الآخر إذا ثبت عليه فعل الزنا وطلب الزوج الآخر الطلاق من المحكمة. 

المادة 44 
لا حق للمطلق والمطلقة على الزوج الآخر أما حق المطلق والمطلقة على الزوج الآخر فهو محصور في التعويض الذي تفرضه المحكمة. 

المادة 45 
يجوز للمطلق والمطلقة أن يتزوجا ثانية إذا تمت فيهما الشروط القانونية للزواج ولا يجوز للمطلق والمطلقة أن يتزوجا إلا بعد مرور خمس سنوات من تاريخ حكم الطلاق وبقرار من المحكمة التي يكون قد صدر حكم الطلاق منها. 

المادة 46 
لا تسمع دعوى الطلاق بعد ستة أشهر من معرفة طالب الطلاق السبب الموجب له أو بعد خمس سنوات من وقوع السبب. 

المادة 47 
لا تسمع دعوى الطلاق بعد أن يصفح الطالب صراحة أو ضمناً عن الزوج المسبب. 

المادة 48 
لا تقبل دعوى الطلاق على ميت وتسقط دعوى الطلاق بموت المدعى عليه. 

المادة 49 
الهجر تباعد الزوجين أحدهما عن الآخر بسبب منافرة بينهما ويزول بالمصالحة. 

المادة 50 
إذا تنغصت عيشة أحد الزوجين وأصبحت مرة فوق احتماله لسوء معاملة الآخر المتواصلة ولم تفلح وسائل المصالحة بينهما وطلب الهجر جاز للمحكمة أن تحكم به لمدة معينة أو إلى أن يتصالحا أو أن ينفذ حكم المادة 40 من هذا القانون فإذا كان الزوج المسبب وجب عليه النفقة للزوجة ولأولاده الذين حكم في رضاعتها أو حضانتها على تقدير المحكمة أو بحسب اتفاق الفريقين الذي تصدقه المحكمة وإذا كانت الزوجة المسبب فلا تلزم الزوج بالنفقة إلا على أولاده الذين في رضاعتها أو حضانتها. 

المادة 51 
إذا لم تستوف الزوجة النفقة في أوقاتها تبقى لها ذمة على زوجها لا يبطلها موت الزوج. 

المادة 52 
على الزوجة إذا توفي زوجها أو حكمت المحكمة بإلغاء زواجها أو بطلانه أو حكمت لها بالطلاق على زوجها أو تعتد ثلاثة أشهر بعد وفاة زوجها أو صدور حكم المحكمة بإلغاء الزواج أو بطلانه أو حكمها لها بالطلاق وإذا أرادت بعد ذلك أن تتزوج قبل أن يكون قد مر على وفاة زوجها أو صدور حكم المحكمة بإلغاء الزواج أو بطلانه أو حكمها لها بالطلاق تسعة أشهر أو قبل أن تضع حملها وجب عليها أن تستحصل شهادة طبية تنفي كونها حاملاً. 

المادة 53 
البنوة الشرعية هي البنوة الحاصلة من زواج شرعي. 

المادة 54 
الولد الذي يولد أثناء الزواج أو الذي يولد بعد انفصال الزوجين بأي سبب كان بمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثماية يوم من انفصال الزوجين يعتبر ولداً شرعياً ما لم يقم دليل على أنه غير شرعي. 

المادة 55 
الولد الذي يولد بعد ثلاثماية يوم من انفصال الزوجين بأي مسبب كان لا يعتبر شرعياً لذينك الوالدين ما لم يعترف الزوج ببنوته. 

المادة 56 
لا يحق للزوج إقامة الدعوى بعدم شرعية الولد بعد مرور ثلاثة أشهر على معرفته عن وقوع الولادة. 

المادة 57 
يمكن للزوج إقامة دعوى عدم شرعية الولد على الزوجة أو على الولد. 

المادة 58 
لا يحق للزوج إنكار بنوة الولد الشرعية إذا ولد ذلك الولد على الأقل بعد مرور ماية وثمانين يوماً على عقد الزواج الشرعي ما لم يبرهن أنه ليس أباً لذلك الولد. 

المادة 59 
إذا ثبت أن الحمل قد وقع أثناء انفصال الزوجين الفعلي أو أن الولادة قد حصلت قبل مرور ماية وثمانين يوماً على عقد الزواج لا يكون الزوج مكلفاً بإقامة أي دليل آخر يثبت عدم شرعية البنوة. 

المادة 60 
إذا توفي الزوج أو فقد قوة الإدراك قبل مرور الثلاثة أشهر المذكورة في المادة 56 من هذا القانون أو إذا غاب الزوج وكان محل إقامته مجهولاً أو استحال إطلاعه على الولادة لأي سبب كان يحق لشركاء الولد في الإرث أو لمن يحرمون من الإرث بسببه أن يقيموا الدعوى بعدم شرعية بنوته ضمن ثلاثة أشهر من معرفتهم عن وقوع الولادة. 

المادة 61 
بعد اعتراف الزوج بشرعية البنوة صراحة أو ضمناً بعد مرور الثلاثة أشهر المذكورة في المادة 56 و المادة 60 من هذا القانون لا تسمع دعوى عدم شرعية البنوة ما لم يكن من له حق إقامة الدعوى المذكورة قد خدع وحمل على الاعتراف بالبنوة أو عدم منازعته شرعيتها فحينئذ يعطى صاحب حق إقامة الدعوى ثلاثة أشهر لإقامتها من تاريخ اكتشافه الخدعة المذكورة. 

المادة 62 
تصبح بنوة الولد المولود من زواج غير شرعي شرعية بمجرد عقد زواج والديه بموجب هذا القانون بشرط أن لا يكونا مرتبطين أو يكون أحدهما مرتبطاً بزواج آخر جار حكمه حين حصول الحبل به.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 63 
الولد الشرعي أو الولد الذي تصبح بنوته شرعية بزواج والديه كما جاء في المادة 60 من هذا القانون يأخذ اسم عائلة أبيه ويرث من والديه وله عليهما إلى أن يبلغ سن الرشد حقوق الرضاعة والحضانة والولاية والنفقة كما هي مبينة في هذا القانون. 

المادة 64 
على الأولاد الشرعيين والأولاد الذين تصبح بنوتهم شرعية بزواج والديهم كما جاء في المادة 60 من هذا القانون أن يطيعوا والديهم في جميع الأمور المباحة ويعولهم في حالي العسر والعجز ويرث الوالدون من أولادهم الشرعيين ومن أولادهم الذين تصبح بنوتهم شرعية بموجب المادة 62 من هذا القانون بحسب قانون الإرث المرعى الإجراء. 

المادة 65 
البنوة الغير شرعية هي البنوة الحاصلة من اقتران غير شرعي. 

المادة 66 
يمكن تحويل البنوة الغير شرعية الحاصلة من اقتران رجل وامرأة طليقين (أو غير متزوجين زواجاً شرعياً جارياً حكمه) إلى بنوة شرعية بزواج الأبوين زواجاً شرعياً بموجب هذا القانون. 

المادة 67 
لا يمكن تحويل البنوة الغير شرعية في حالة ارتباط الأبوين أو أحدهما بزواج شرعي جار حكمه. 

المادة 68 
يحق للولد الغير شرعي المولود من أبوين طليقين ولأمه أن يقيما الدعوى مجتمعين أو منفردين على الأب للاعتراف بالبنوة الغير شرعية وإذا أثبتت تتوجب على الأب النفقة على الولد ويسقط حق إقامة الدعوى للمذكورين بعد مرور سنة على الولادة. 

المادة 69 
لا يحق للولد الغير شرعي المولود من أبوين مرتبطين أو مرتبط أحدهما بزواج شرعي جار حكمه ولا لأمه أن يقيما الدعوى على الأب لإثبات البنوة. 

المادة 70 
لكل ولد غير شرعي على أمه حق الرضاعة والحضانة والولاية والوصاية والنفقة إلى أن يبلغ سن الرشد. 

المادة 71 
الولد الغير شرعي يرث من أمه ولا يرث من أبيه. 

المادة 72 
تنطبق عليها أحكام القانون العام 

المادة 78 
زمن الرضاعة سنتان من يوم الولادة. 

المادة 79 
تتولى الأم رضاعة أولادها مطلقة كانت أو غير مطلقة ملغى زواجها أو غير ملغى ما دامت حالتها العقلية والصحية تسمح بذلك. 

المادة 80 
إذا توفيت الأم أو أصيبت بمرض يمنع من إرضاع أولادها أو إذا استحال تلزيمها به لسبب آخر فحق تعيين المرضع يرجع إلى الأب العاقل ثم لذوي الأب ثم لذوي الأم المسيحيين العاقلين الأقرب فالأقرب ثم للمحكمة. 

المادة 81 
في زمن الرضاعة يلزم حق الأولاد في النفقة والولاية الأب ما لم يستحيل ذلك فحينئذ الأم وإلا فأم الأب وإلا فالأقرب من أقرباء الأب وإلا فالأقرب من أقرباء الأم. 

المادة 82 
مدة الحضانة من نهاية زمن الرضاعة إلى بلوغ الولد سبع سنين. 

المادة 83 
الأم أحق بحضانة ولدها إذا كانت غير مرتبطة برجل غير والده حسنة السيرة والأخلاق قادرة على تربيته وصيانته. 

المادة 84 
إذا لم تتوفر في الأم شروط الحضانة المذكورة في المادة 83 من هذا القانون صارت حضانة الولد للأب العاقل ثم لأم أبيه المسيحية العاقلة ثم للأقرب فالأقرب من أقرباء الأب ثم من أقرباء الأم المسيحيين العاقلين وإن لم يوجد أحد من هؤلاء أو من أولئك فإلى من تعينه المحكمة. 

المادة 85 
تنطبق عليها أحكام القانون العام

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون الأحوال الشخصية للروم الأرثوذكس
القانون رقم 23 لعام 2004
القسم الأول أحكام عامــة


المادة 1ـ تخضع الأحوال الشخصية للروم الأرثوذكس في أراضي الجمهورية العربية السورية إلى أحكام هذا القانون كما تخضع إليه إجراءات المحاكمة فيها أمام المحاكم الروحية لبطريركية إنطاكية وسائر المشرق للروم الأرثوذكس للروم الأرثوذكس ـ المسماة فيما يلي " بابطريركية " . 

المادة 2ـ تضم البطريركية أبرشيات منتشرة في دو متعددة ويكون لكل منها محاكمها الروحية التي تأخذ بعين الاعتبار جنسية المتقاضين ومواطنهم والقانون الذي ينظم علاقاتهم والقانون الناظم لتشكيلها وإجراءاتها في كل دولة تعمل فيها بما فيه الصلاحية المكانية لمحاكم . 

المادة 3ـ تكون المحاكم الروحية الأرثوذكسية مختصة للبت في الدعاوى المتعلقة برعايا الكنيسة الإنطاكية والداخلة في إطار هذا القانون وذلك في البلاد التي تقع في أراضيها أي من الأبرشيات التابعة للبطريركية . 

المادة 4ـ يعد أرثوذكسياً كل من ولد من أب أرثوذكسي أو اعتنق الأرثوذكسية بناء على قرار من الرئاسة الروحية الأرثوذكسية المحلية . 



الباب الأول ـ في الخطبة

الفصل الأول في الخطبة وشروطها 

المادة 5 ـ الخطبة صلاة كنيسة يتفق فيها ذكر وانثى على الزواج المستقبل فإذا كان أحدهما أو كلاهما قاصراً ناب عنه وليه بحضور الخطيبين وموافقتهما الصريحة وتكرس الخطبة بصلاة خاصة من كاهن الرعية بعد استحصاله على أذن راعي الأبرشية وتسجل الخطبة في سجلات المطرانية عند صدور الإذن المذكور . 

المادة 6ـ يشترك لإقامة الخطبة : 

أ ـالرضى الصريح بين الخطيبين .

ب ـ الولي أن يكون كل من الخطيبين بالغاً سن الرشد ويجوز إقامة الخطبة بين قاصرين لم يبلغا سن الرشد على أن يتمتعا بحرية الإرادة والتصرف وألا يكون الخاطب دون السابعة عشرة من العمر والخاطبة دون الخامسة عشرة مع مراعاة حال البنية والصحة وبموافقة.

ج ـ أن يبرز كل من الخاطبين مايثبت هويته الشخصية وشهادة عماده وإطلاق حالة من رئاسته الروحية والشهادة الصحية وفقاً للقوانين المدنية المرعية الإجراء وإذا كان أحدهما مرتبطاً بزواج سابق قد انفك يشترط إبراز أصل الحكم القاضي بلإنفكاك الزواج أو صورة مصدقة عنه ومايثبت تنفيذه لدى دائرة الأحوال المدنية . 

د ـ عدم وجود أي مانع من موانع الزواج المبينة في الباب الثاني من هذا القانون . 

الفصل الثاني

فسخ الخطبة

المادة 7ـ يحق لكل من الخطيبين طلب فسخ الخطبة لأحد الأسباب التالية :

أ ـ رجوع أحدهما أو كلاهما عنها . 

ب ـ ظهور مانع قانوني يحول دون إقامة الزواج بينهما . 

الفصل الثالث ـ في الأحكام المترتبة على فسخ الخطبة .

المادة 8ـ إذا فسخ أحد الخاطبين الخطبة دون سبب مبرر تعاد الهدايا في حال تقديمها إلى من قدمها أو إلى ورثته في حال وفاته على أنه تكون الهدايا من حق من تلقاها إذا صدرت عن خطيبته لم يكن هو المتسبب بالفسخ ويبقى للفريق المتضرر أن يطالب بالتعويض أمام المحكمة الروحية الناظرة بدعوى الفسخ . 

المادة 9ـ إذا فسخت الخطبة لمانع من الزواج كان يجهله أحد الفريقين ردت الهدايا إلى من قدمها مالم يثبت علمه بالمانع عند إتمام الزواج .

المادة 10ـ تنظر المحاكم الروحية في كل ما ينشأ عن الخطبة أو في معرضها على أن المداعاة بالحقوق الناشئة عن فسخها تسقط حكماً بمضي سنة من تاريخ الفسخ .



الباب الثاني

في الزواج

الفصل الأول ـ في إتمام الزواج :

المادة 11ـ الزواج سر من أسرار الكنيسة وإن اتخذ قانوناً صيغة العقد يتم بموجبه اتحاد رجل وامرأته ليتعاونا على الحياة الزوجية وحمل أعباء العائلة وتربية الأولاد . 

المادة 12ـ الإنجاب ثمرة من ثمار الزواج وليس هدفاً له . 

المادة 13ـ يشترط لصحة عقد الزواج مايلي : 

أ ـ بلوغ طالبي الزواج سن الرشد على أنه وعند الضرورة يجوز عقد الزواج بين طالبيه إذ تمتعا بالأهلية القانونية ولم يكن طالب الزواج دون السابعة عشرة من العمر وطالبه الزواج دون الخامسة عشرة مع مراعاة حال البنية والصحة وموافقة الولي وإذن راعي الأبرشية . 

ب ـ رضى طالبي الزواج إذا كانا راشدين وإلا فتشترط موافقة ولي القاصر منهما .

ج ـ عدم وجود أي مانع من موانع الزواج المكبينة في الفصل الثاني من هذا الباب .

د ـ أن يكون أحد طالبي الزواج أو كلاهما أرثوذكسياً وألا يختلف دينهما . 

هـ ـ أن يستحصل طالبا الزواج على أذن مسبق من راعي الأبرشية أو من ينتدبه وأن يسجل الإذن في سجلات المطرانية التي سيقام فيها الأكليل . 

و ـ إقامة صلاة الإكليل . 

زـ حضور طالبي الزواج شخصياً صلاة الإكليل . 

المادة 14ـ إذا كان أحد طالبي الزواج أو كلاهما من أبرشية أخرى أو من جنسية أجنبية فعلية أن يقدم شهادة من مرجعه الروحي بمعموديته وإطلاق حاله وعند التعذر تقدم شهادة من المرجع المدني المختص تثبت عدم قيام مانع لهذا لزواج وتطبق الأصول نفسها إذا كان أحد طالبي الزواج من مذهب آخر . 

المادة 15ـ يبارك الزواج الكاهن الذي أذن له بإقامته وذلك بحضور اثنين على الأقل عدا الزوجين والإشبينين وينظم " وثيقة زواج " يبين فيها تاريخ إقامته وتاريخ الإذن به ورقمه ومحل صدوره وإسما العروسين ويوقعها الكاهن مع الوجين والإشبينين وتقدم صورة عنه مصدقة من راعي الأبرشية لدائرة الأحوال المدنية . 

المادة 16ـ يثبت الزواج بالوثيقة المبينة في المادة السابقة كما يمكن إثباته بشهادة الكاهن الذي تممه وبسائر الأدلة وذلك بقرار من المحكمة ولايكفي إقرار الزوجين وحده لإثبات الزواج .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثاني

في موانع الزواج

المادة 17ـ الزواج ممنوع في الحالات التالية : 

أ ـ بين الأصول والفروع مهما علوا أو نزلوا . 

ب ـ في قرابة الحواشي والمصاهرة حتى الدرجة الرابعة ضمناً 

ج ـ في القرابة الروحية بدرجتيها الأولى والثانية . 

د ـ في فترات المنع القانونية مالم يكن قد أذن به راعي الأبرشية لأسباب مبررة . 

هـ ـ إذا كان أحد الزوجين اشبيناً للأخر في المعمودية أو العكس . 

و ـ إذا كان أحد الزوجين طالبيه متزوجاً . 

زـ للأكليركي بعد سيامته ولو انفك زواجه بموجب حكم أو بوفاة زوجته على أن يبقى لراعي الأبرشية الحق باتخاذ التدبير اللازم إن رأى ذلك ضرورياً 

ح ـ الولي أو الوصي لمن هو تحت ولايته أو وصايته . 

ط ـ من انفك زواجه بموجب حكم مبرم خلال المدة التي تحددها الحكمة تأديباً لمن تثبت مسؤوليته عن انفكاكه . 

ي ـ الزواج الرابع 

ك ـ اختلاف الدين . 

المادة 18ـ لراعي الأبرشية أن يجيز بصورة استثنائية الزواج بين أصحاب الدرجة الرابعة في قرابة الحواشي والمصاهرة وبين أصحاب الدرجتين الأولى والثانية في القرابة الروحية على أن لا يمكن الاعتداد بهذين السببين لإبطال الزواج فيما بعد . 

الفصل الثالث ـ في الاعتراض على الزواج

المادة 19ـ ينظر راعي الأبرشية بصورة مستعجلة وبقرار مبرم في الاعتراض الذي يقدمه ذوو العلاقة قبل إقامة الزواج على الإذن بعقده . 

الفصل الرابع في الزيجات المختلطة

المادة 20ـ إذا كان أحد طالبي الزواج مسيحياً غير أرثوذكسي وجب عليه تقديم شهادة من الرئاسة الروحية التي ينتمي إليها تثبت عدم ارتباطه بخطبه أو زواج فإذا امتنعت تلك الرئاسة عن إصدار الشهادة المذكورة أمكن صدورها عن دائرة الأحوال الشخصية وعند الضرورة من المختار .

المادة 21ـ إذا اعتنق الأرثوذكسية أحد الزوجين التابعين لغيرها من المذاهب المسيحية دون الآخر يبقى النظر في أي خلاف زوجي بينهما من اختصاص محكمة الكنيسة التي أقامت زواجهما إلا إذا اعتنق كلا الزوجين الأرثوذكسية فيخضعان لاختصاص محكمتها . 



الباب الثالث

في آثار الزواج

الفصل الأول ـ في واجبات الزوجين وحقوقهما :

المادة 22ـ المرأة تسكن مع زوجها في البيت الزوجي مالم تضطر للإقامة في موطن آخر لضرورة مادية أو قانونية على أن يكون ذلك بموافقة زوجها . 

المادة 23ـ لا تلزم المرأة الأرثوذكسية بتغيير دينها أو مذهبها إذا اختلف عن دين زوجها أو مذهبه أو إذا تخلى زوجها عن مذهبه الأرثوذكسي . 

المادة 24ـ تلزم المرأة الموسرة بإعالة زوجها المعسر والإنفاق على الأسرة . 

الفصل الثاني ـ في الأولاد :

المادة 25ـ يتعاون الوالدان على تربية أولادهما والإنفاق عليهما . 

المادة 26ـ عند انحلال الزوجية تراعى أولاً وآخر اً مصلحة الأولاد في تحديد من يولى تربيتهم ويترك تقدير ذلك إلى المحكمة وفقاً لظروف كل قضية . 

المادة 27ـ يقيم الأولاد عند والدهم بحكم ولايته عليهم وهو الذي يشرف على تربيتهم وتعليمهم مع استشارة زوجته بذلك إلا في الحالات الآتية فيقيمون عند والدتهم بحكم من المحكمة . 

أ ـ عند الحاجة إلى حضانه الأم حتى سن الثالثة عشرة للذكر والخامسة عشرة للأنثى . 

ب ـ هند انفكاك الزواج بين الوالدين بسبب الأب .

ج ـ عند وجود أسباب مشروعة تنفي عن الوالد أهليته لتربيتهم . 



المادة 28ـ يسقط حق الحضانة أو الحراسة في الحالات التالية : 

أ ـ العجز أو التقصير الفادح من الحاضن أو الحارس في التربية والرعاية . 

ب ـ زواج الحاضن أو الحارس إذا ألحق بالقاصر ضرراً تقديره للمحكمة . 

ج ـ اعتناق الحاضن أو الحارس ديناً آخر . 

د ـ إذا كان سلوك الحاضن أو الحارس يسئ إلى القاصر خلقياً أو نفسياً . 

المادة 29ـ لا يجوز للحاضن أو للحارس أن يسافر بالقاصر خارج الحدود الدولية لموطنه المعتاد بدون موافقة الطرف الآخر أو بقرار من المحكمة . 

المادة 30ـ يمكن لكل من الوالدين مشاهدة القاصر في مكان وجوده لدى الآخر واصطحابه معه لفترة مؤقته وعند المعارضة في ذلك فلرئيس المحكمة بصفته قاضياً للأمور المستعجلة أن يقرر في غرفة المذاكرة تكريس هذا الحق ويحدد طريقة تنفيذه أو تقييده بضمانه كافية . 

المادة 31ـ إذا رأت المحكمة أن الوالدين غير صالحين لتربية الأولاد والمحافظة عليهم فلها أن تسلمهم إلى شخص يكلف برعايتهم وتربيتهم بإشرافها حسبما تراه موافقاً لمصلحتهم . 

الفصل الثالث ـ في النفقة :

المادة 32ـ النفقة هي المبلغ الواجب أداؤه لإعالة شخص آخر بما يغطي حاجته من السكن والملبس والمعيشة وصون الكرامة والتعليم والتربية والتطبيب وخدمة العاجز وما إلى ذلك . 

المادة 33ـ أصحاب الحق بالنفقة : 

أ ـ الزوجة على الزوج وعند الاقتضاء الزوج المعسر على الزوجة الموسرة .

ب ـ الأولاد على أبيهم طالما هم بحاجة إعالته في حال إعساره فعلى أمهم الموسرة وبوجه عام على الوالدين والأصول والأقرب فالأقرب من ذويهم الموسرين . 

ج ـ الوالدان على أولادهما والأقرب فالأقرب من ذويهما الموسرين . 

د ـ الأخوة والأخوات المعسرون على أخوتهم وأخواتهم الموسرين . 

المادة 34ـ إذا لم يتفق على النفقة بين مستحقها والمكلف بها فتفرض قضاء على نسبة احتياجات طالبها واستطاعة المكلف بها ويمكن تعديلها باستمرار حسبما يطرأ على حالة كليهما . 

المادة 35ـ تجب النفقة على الزوج لزوجته مادامت صلة الزواج قائمة بينهما أما نفقة الأولاد فتقع على أبيهم ثم على أمهم ثم على جدهم لأب على جدهم لأم ثم على أخوتهم وغيرهم ممن تترتب نفقتهم على الأولاد . 

المادة 36ـ عند الحكم بإنفكاك الزواج تستمر تأدية النفقة للزوجة لحين تنفيذ الحكم بالأنفكاك في دائرة الأحوال المدنية . 

المادة 37ـ إذا نشزت المرأة فلا نفقة لها مدة نشوزها والناشز هي تلك التي تترك المسكن الزوجي دون موافقة زوجها أو تمنع زوجها من الدخول إلى ذلك المسكن دون مسوغ قانوني أو تلك التي صدر بحقها قرار مبرم قضى بإلزامها بمتابعة زوجها أو بالسماح له بدخول المسكن الزوجي دون تنفيذها ذلك القرار في المهلة المحددة . 

المادة 38ـ في حال عدم وجود الأب والأم تترتب نفقة الأولاد على أصولهم وفي حال عدم وجودهم فعلى ذوي القربى الأقرب فالأقرب درجة ويقدم أقرباء الوالد على أقرباء الوالدة . 



الباب الرابع ـ في الأحكام المالية للزواج

الفصل الأول ـ في أموال الزوجين :

المادة 39ـ لكلا الزوجين ذمة مالية مستقله عن ذمة الآخر وله ملْ الحرية في التصرف بأمواله إلا إذا اتفق الزوجان على غير ذلك عند إقامة الزواج أو بعقد مستقل . 

المادة 40ـ يعود للزوجين الاتفاق قبل الزواج على النظام المالي لزواجهما ولا يمكن تعديله بعد الزواج إلا باتفاقهما ويعود النظر فيه في حال الخلاف إلى القضاء المدني المختص . 

المادة 41ـ الأموال المنقولة التي جرى العرف على عائديتها للزوجة وتلك التي اشترتها بمالها الخاص أو بهدية من الغير تبقى ملكاً لها أما ماخلا ذلك فيعد ملكاً سائعاً بين الزوجين مالم يقم الدليل على خلافه . 

الفصل الثاني ـ البائنة ـ البائنة ( الدوطة ) :

المادة 42ـ البائنة هل كل ماتقدمه المرأة أو أقرباؤها من أموال تحتفظ المرأة بملكيتها وتنفق مواردها على الأسرة . 

المادة 43ـ التصرف بالبائنة منوط بإتفاق الزوجين . 

المادة 44ـ إذا تضمن الاتفاق تسليم الزوج البائنة فتعد أمانة بيده وعليه أن يحافظ عليها وأن يستثمرها بالاتفاق مع الزوجة لمصلحة الأسرة وللزوجة استردادها بترخيص من المحكمة الروحية إذا عجز الزوج عن إدارتها أو أساء إدارتها أو اختلف الزوجان على طريقة استثمارها وتعاد البائنة إلى الزوجة في حال انحلال الزوجية ويحاسب الزوج ورثته على ما يكون قد أنفق منها لحساب الأسرة ويطالب برد الرصيد . 

المادة 45ـ لكلا الزوجين أن يطالب من تعهد بتقديم البائنة بنقل ملكيتها للزوجة وتسليمها إياها وذلك خلال خمس عشرة سنة من تاريخ الزواج . 

المادة 46ـ يشترط لنفاذ الاتفاق على البائنة توافر الشروط التالية : 

أ ـ إقامة الزواج أصولاً .

ب ـ أن يكون مقدم البائنة أهلاً للتبرع . 

ج ـ أن تكون البائنة مالاً قابلاً للتمليك . 

المادة 47ـ يلزم المتعهد بالبائنة أو ورثته بعد موته يتقديمها مع ثمارها من تاريخ إقامة الزواج . 

المادة 48ـ تثبت البائنة بسند خطي مع مراعاة أحكام المواد 55 و 56 و 57 من قانون البينات . 

المادة 49ـ لا يجوز لمن تعهد يتقديم البائنة أن يرجع عنها بعد الزواج . 

المادة 50ـ إذا ظهر مستحق للبائنة يبقى مقدمها مسؤولاً بقيمتها تجاه الزوجة . 

المادة 51ـ إذا انفكت روابط الزواج لسبب ناشئ عن المرأة وكان للزوجين فروع فتعود البائنة إلى فروعهم بنسبة نصيبهم من إرث والديهم في حال الوفاة . 



الفصل الثالث ـ في الهدية الزوجية



المادة 52ـ الهدية الزوجية هي ما يقدم لأحد الزوجين بمناسبة زواجها أو ما يقدم من أحدهما للآخر بهذه المناسبة . 

المادة 53ـ تراعى في شروط الهدية الزوجية أحكام الهبة في القانون المدني . 

الفصل الرابع ـ في الجهاز

المادة 54ـ الجهاز هو ما تأتي به المرأة إلى بيت الزوجية من ثياب ومتاع ومصاغ ونحوها وما يوهب لها من هذا القبيل وهو ملكها وحدها . 

المادة 55ـ إذا اختلف الزوجان في ملكية متاع البيت فما يختص به أحدهما عرفاً هو له مالم يقم الآخر البينة على عكس ذلك . 

الباب الخامس ـ في الهجر

الفصل الأول ـ في الهجر

المادة 56ـ الهجر هو تدبير مؤقت يستقل فيه كل من الزوجين عن الآخر في المسكن والمائدة والمضجع والهدف منه إصلاح الحال بين الزوجين تمهيداً لإعادة الحياة الزوجية المشتركة إلى مجراها الطبيعي ويكون ذلك بالإشراف المحكمة أو من تنتدبه لذلك من الإكليركيين أو المؤهلين لأداء هذه المهمة ويطلب من تنتدبه المحكمة لذلك أن يرفع تقريراً إلى المحكمة عما آلت إليه حالة الزوجين وذلك بنهاية كل سنة أو عند انتهاء مهمته وعندما يطلب إليه ذلك . 

المادة 57ـ للمحكمة بمحض تقديرها أن تحكم بالهجر حتى ولو لم يطلب إليها ذلك . 

المادة 58ـ تسند المحكمة في إقرار الهجر إلى وجود السباب التالية : 

أ ـ الخصومات اليومية 

ب ـ الخلافات ذات الأهمية 

ج ـ تعذر الاشتراك في المعيشة الواحدة ولو مؤقتاً 

د ـ وجود خطر على أحد الزوجين من الآخر . 

المادة 59ـ تحدد المحكمة مدة الهجر على ألا تزيد عن ثلاث سنوات كما تقرر مقدار النفقة المتوجبة لأحد الزوجين على الآخر بنسبة حالهما ومسئوليتها عن الهجر ومكان إقامة الأولاد ومقدار نفقتهم ولها طيلة قيام الهجر أن تعدل قرارها من النواحي المذكورة . 

المادة 60ـ للمحكمة أن تمدد الهجر بعد انقضاء المدة المحددة ابتداء وذلك لمدة إضافية لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات . 

المادة 61ـ يلزم الزوج خلال فترة الهجر بتأمين المسكن الشرعي أو بدله لزوجته ولأولادهما بما يتناسب مع حال أمثاله فإذا امتنع تأمره المحكمة بمغادرة البيت الزوجي وإبقاء الزوجة لتعيش مع الأولاد إلا إذا كانت الزوجة هي المتسببه بالهجر . 



الباب السادس ـ في انفكاك الزواج

الفصل الأول ـ أحكام عامة :

المادة 62ـ تنفك الروابط الزوجية بالوفاة أو بإبطال الزواج أو فسخه أو بالطلاق وذلك بموجب حكم مبرم من المحكمة الروحية المختصة . 

المادة 63ـ أ ـ للزوجين فقط الادعاء بإنفكاك الزواج 

ب ـ ولايصح إنفكاك الزواج بين الزوجين لمجرد رضاهما المتبادل . 

الفصل الثاني ـ في إبطال الزواج

المادة 64ـ يكون الزواج باطلاً في الحالات الآتية : 

أ ـ إذا جرى في حال ارتباط أحد الزوجين بزواج آخر نافذ . 

ب ـ إذا جرى خلافاً لأحكام قوانين الكنيسة الأساسية كالزواج بين الأقرباء حتى الدرجة الثالثة ضمناً . 

ج ـ إذا أقام الإكليل كاهن لا ينتمي إلى مذهب أحد الزوجين . 

د ـ إذا شابه عيب من عيوب الرضى ولاسيما الإكراه والتدليس . 

هـ ـ إذا تبين أن أحد الزوجين كان بتاريخ إقامة الزواج غير أهل للمارسة الحياة الزوجية . 

المادة 65ـ تترتب آثار الإبطال منذ تاريخ إقامة الزواج على أن الأولاد والذين يولدون من الزواج الباطل يعدون شرعيين 

المادة 66 ـ لايقبل الإدعاء بالبطلان فيما يختص بالفقرتين " د " و " هـ " من المادة64 إذا نتج عن الزواج حمل أو إنجاب أولاد أو إذا مضى على إقامة الزواج خمس سنوات .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث ـ في فسخ الزواج 

المادة 67ـ يفسخ الزواج بطلب أي من الزوجين المتضررين وبحكم المحكمة للأسباب التالية : 

أ ـ إذا اعتنق أحد الزوجين ديناً آخر 

ب ـ إذا حاول أحدهما القضاء على حياة الآخر . 

ج ـ إذا حكم على أحدهما بجرم شائن بعقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات . 

د ـ إذا أهمل أحد الزوجين أمر الاخر أو الأسرة مدة ثلاث سنوات متوالية سواء كان غائباً عن محل إقامته أو مقيماً فيه ولم تنجح المحكمة في إقناعه بأداء واجباته على أن تسري مهلة السنوات الثلاث إبتداء من تاريخ إبلاغ أحد الطرفين كاهن الرعية أو الرئاسة الروحية رسمياً ذلك الإهمال . 

هـ ـ إذا حكمت المحكمة بالهجر لمدة أقصاها ثلاث سنوات ولن تنجح المساعي المبذولة لإعادة الحياة الزوجية وتقدم الطرف المتضرر بدعوى جديدة لحكم بالفسخ . 

و ـ إذا تعمد أحد الزوجين دون موافقة الآخر عدم الإنجاب بأي وسيلة كانت أو امتنع عن المعاشرة الزوجية بلا مبرر أو أسباب مشروعة يعود تقديرها للمحكمة . 

المادة 68ـ لأي من الزوجين المتضررين أن يطلب طلاق الآخر لعله الزنى أو ماهو بحكم الزنى شرط أن يقدم البينة على ذلك وعلى أن يعود للمحكمة حق التقدير بوصف ماهو بحكم الزنى . 

المادة 69ـ يعد بحكم الزنى تطبيق أحكام المادة /68/ بناء على طلب الزوج وذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر : 

أ ـ إذا وجدها يوم الزواج ثيبا ( أي فاقدة البكارة ) إلا إذا كان عالماً بأمرها قبل الزواج فيترتب عليه أن يرفع الأمر فوراً إلى الرئاسة الروحية المحلية و أن يثبت ذلك . 

ب ـ إذا طلب إليها زوجها مراراً عدم التردد إلى مكان تغلب عليه السمعة السيئة أو معاشرة أناس سيرتهم غير حسنة ولم تمتنع . 

ج ـ إذا غافلت زوجها وباتت خارج بيت الزوجية دون رضاه في مكان مشتبه به إلا إذا كان زوجها قد طردها من منزله أو مارس العنف حيالها فلها حينئذ أن تلجأ إلى بيت والديها أو إحدى نسيباتها وفي حالة عدم وجودهم فإلى مكان أمين لا شبيهة فيه . 

د ـ إذا عليها حكمت المحكمة بأن تتبع رجلها إلى محل إقامته ورفضت أو بالدعوة إلى بيت الزوجية فامتنعت دون عذر مقبول عن تنفيذ الحكم خلال المدة التي حدت لها لذلك . 

هـ ـ إذا ثبت انحراف الزوجة الجنسي 

المادة 70ـ يعد بحكم الزنى لتطبيق أحكام المادة /65/ بناء عى طلب الزوجة وذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر : 

أ ـ إذا أساء الزوج إلى عفة زوجته بأن سهل لها فعل الزنى خلافاً لإرادتها أو أقبل على مضاجعتها خلافاً للطبيعة . 

ب ـ نسب إليها ارتكاب الزنى ولم يقم البينة على صحة ادعائه . 

ج ـ إذا ثبت انحرافه الجنسي 

د ـ إذا طلبت الزوجة إلى زوجها مراراً عدم التردد إلى مكان تغلب عليه السمعة السيئة أو معاشرة أناس سيرتهم غير حسنة ولم يمتنع . 

المادة 71ـ لا يجوز تعليق الحكم بالطلاق على شرط ما . 

المادة 72ـ لا تسمع دعوى الطلاق من أحد الزوجين بعد صفحة عن الآخر صراحة أو ضمناً إلا إذا قام سبب الطلاق بعد تاريخ الصفح . 



الفصل الرابع ـ في آثار إنفكاك الزواج



المادة 73ـ تحل الوفاة رباط الزوجية وتسقط كل دعوى إنفكاك بوفاة أي من الطرفين .

المادة 74ـ عند الحكم بإنفكاك الزواج تقدر المحكمة التعويض المترتب لأحد الزوجين على الآخر نتيجة ذلك إذا عجز الزوجان عن إثبات الضرر أو الاتفاق على التعويض أو تركا تقديره إلى المحكمة وللمحكمة في حالة إعسار المرأة أن تحكم على الرجل بأن يدفع لها مبلغاً من المال لتواجه وضعها الجديد بعد إنفكاك الزواج . 

المادة 75ـ عند الحكم بإنفكاك الزواج لا يجوز لأي من الزوجين أن يتزوج ثانية ألا بعد اكتساب الحكم الدرجة القطعية وتنفيذه لدى دائرة الأحوال المدنية على أنه إذا تضمن الحكم فترة زمنية يمنع خلالها أحد الزوجين من عقد زواج ثان فلا يجوز للزوج المذكور الارتباط بالزواج قبل انقضاء الفترة المذكورة . 

المادة 76ـ لا تستطيع المرأة المنفك زواجها أو الأرملة أن تتزوج قبل انقضاء المدة القانونية للعدة وهي أربعة أشهر إلا إذا ثيت طبياً أنها غير حامل . 

المادة 77ـ للزوجين المنفصليين بحكم من المحكمة اكتسب الدرجة القطعية أن يعودا إلى الحياة الزوجية بموجب قرار منها يصدر بناء على طلبهما معاً بعد مباركة من الرئاسة الروحية . 

المادة 78ـ إذا كان الغائب المثبتة غيبته بحكم صادر عن المرجع القضائي المختص متزوجاً فلا يجوز لزوجته أن تتزوج إلا بعد صدور الحكم بفسخ الزواج واكتساب الحكم الدرجة القطعية . 



القسم الثاني

في تشكيل المحاكم وأصول المحاكمات

الفصل الأول ـ تشكيل المحاكم :

المادة 79ـ يتكون القضاء الروحي الأرثوذكسي من محاكم الدرجة الأولى وهي محام البداية ومن محكمة الدرجة الثانية وهي محكمة الاستئناف . 

المادة 80ـ أ ـ تقوم محاكم البداية في مركز كل من أبرشيات الكرسي الإنطاكي وتتألف من قاض منفرد أو من غرفة بدائية مؤلفة من رئيس وعضوين . 

ب ـ وتتولى الحكم في القضايا المستعجلة وفق أحكام المادة /87/ من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية . 

ج ـ أما محكمة الاستئناف فتتألف من رئيس ومستشارين . 

المادة 81ـ يتولى راعي الأبرشية مهام القاضي المنفرد ورئاسة الغرفة البدائي وله أن يعين نائباً عنه لكلتا الوظيفتين . 

المادة 82ـ يعين راعي الأبرشية عضوي غرفة المحكمة الأصليين في أبرشيته وعضوين ملازمين . 

المادة 83ـ يرفع راعي البرشية أسماء القضاة المعينين إلى المقام البطريركي لإحاطة محكمة الاستئناف ومطارنة البرشيات علماً بذلك كما يبلغ أسماؤهم كذلك إلى السلطات المدنية المختصة . 

المادة 84ـ يمكن بقرار من المجمع المقدس تعديل تشكيل محاكم البداية بتحويل منصب القاضي المنفرد إلى غرفة وبالعكس . 

المادة 85ـ إذا تعذر إكمال النصاب في محكمة ما بسبب تغيب راعي الأبرشية أو لأي سبب آخر يكمل البطريرك النصاب بمن يختاره من رجال الاكليروس أو العلمانيين ويصار إلى إعلام السلطات المدنية بهذا التعيين 

المادة 86ـ تطبيقاً لأحكام المواد 98 و 99 و 100 و 103 من هذا القسم يشترط في القضاة إذا كانوا من غير الاكليريكين ودون تفريق في الجنس أن يكونوا من حملة الإجازة في الحقوق وقد مارسوا المحاماة أو عملوا في القضاء لمدة خمس سنوات على الأقل وأن يكونوا قد أتموا الثلاثين بالنسبة لمحاكم البداية 

المادة 87ـ إن قبول المحامي في عضوية المحكمة يفرض عليه الامتناع عن ممارسة مهنة المحاماة أمام المحاكم الروحية . 

المادة 88ـيتولى راعي الأبرشية بصفته رئيساً لمحكمة البداية تعيين المساعدين القضائيين والإشراف على أعمالهم وإنهاء خدماتهم . 

المادة 89ـ يحدد البطريرك رسوم الدعاوى وتسدد للأبرشية . 



الفصل الثاني ـ محكمة الاستئناف

المادة 90ـ يتولى البطريرك تشكيل محكمة الاستئناف من رئيس ومستشارين ويعين معهم رئيساً رديفاً ومستشارين ملازمين . 

المادة 91ـ تتكون محاكم الاستئناف من غرف يحدد عددها ونطاق عملها بقرار من البطريرك على أن تكون من هذه الغرف غرفة أولى مقرها مركز البطريركية أما الغرف الأخرى فيحدد مقرها في قرار تشكيلها . 

المادة 92ـ يمارس البطريرك الصلاحيات المحددة في المادة /10/ من هذا القسم فيما يتعلق بالمحكمة الاستئنافية . 

الفصل الثالث ـ اختصاص المحاكم الروحية

المادة 93ـ تتولى المحاكم الروحية التحقيق والحكم في الدعاوى التالية مع مراعاة الأحكام الإلزامية الواردة في قانون أصول المحاكم المدنية : 

أ ـ الخطبة والحكم بصحتها أو فكها أو بطلانها والعربون . 

ب ـ عقد الزواج وأحكامه والالتزامات الزوجية . 

ج ـ صحة الزواج وبطلانه وفسخ وانفكاكه ( من طلاق وتفريق ) وإعادة الحياة الزوجية . 

د ـ فصل جميع المسائل المتعلقة بالجهاز والبائنة مادامت العلاقة الزوجية قائمة او تبعاً للدعاوى الزوجية القائمة أمامها 

هـ ـ السلطة الوالدية على الأولاد . 

و ـ رعاية الأولاد وتربيتهم حتى بلوغهم سن الرشد أي ثماني عشرة سنة كاملة . 

ز ـ فرض النفقة على أحد الزوجين للآخر وتقديرها أثناء النظر في دعوى البطلان أو الفسخ والطلاق . 

ح ـ الحكم بالتعويض تبعاً الحكم ببطلان الزواج أو فسخه أو إعلان الطلاق . 

ط ـ إعطاء الصيغة التنفيذية للأحكام الروحية الصادرة خارج سورية ويعود الاختصاص فيها لمحكمة الاستئناف . 

وتعيين أصحاب الحقوق فيه وحق تعيين المتولى وعزله وإبداله ومحاسبته وذلك في الحالتين الآتيتين أو إحداهما : 

1- إذا كان مستحق الوقف مؤسسة دينية أو خيرية صرفاً . 

2- إذا كان الواقف قد أشرط في صك الوقف التخصيص للسلطة الروحية . 

الفصل الرابع ـ أصول المحاكمات

المادة 94ـ تقام الدعوى بخيار المدعي إما في محكمة الأبرشية التي أقيم فيها الزواج أو في المحكمة التي يتبع لها محل سكن الزوجين المشترك قبل نشوء النزاع وهذه الصلاحية هي صلاحية مطلقة . 

المادة 95ـ إن دعاوى إنهاء العلاقة الزوجية ( إبطال ـ فسخ ـ طلاق ) هي دعاوى شخصية ينحصر الحق بتقديمها بالزوجين فقط . 

المادة 96ـ لا يجوز لأي من الزوجين بعد وفاة الآخر إقامة الدعوى لإنهاء الزواج أو لإبطال حكم قطعي قضى بإنهائه بغية ترتيب آثار مالية على ذلك . 

المادة 97ـ تقيد الدعاوى في دفتر الأساس فور ورودها وترقم برقم متسلسل وذلك بعد استيفاء الرسوم لا تخضع الوثائق التي تبرز في الدعوى لرسم الطابع . 

المادة 98ـ يمثل الفريقان أمام المحكمة شخصياً أو بواسطة محام بموجب وكالة قانونية اما وجود المحامي فهو إلزامي أمام محكمة الاستئناف . 

المادة 99ـ للمحكمة ان تقرر حضور المتداعين بالذات وحدهما بغية الوقوف على الحقيقة والسعي للتوفيق بينهما ولها أن تقرر استجوابهما دون حضور الوكلاء . 

المادة 100ـ للمحكمة قبل إقفال باب المرافعة تكليف كاهن الرعية للقيام بتحقيقات تحددها كما يمكنها تكليف شخص ثالث بهذه التحقيقات . 

المادة 101ـ إذا لم يكن المحقق المكلف إكليريكياً أو مقيداً في جدول الخبراء المعتمدين لدى المحاكم العدلية فعليه قبل المباشرة بالمهمة حلف اليمين القانونية أمام المحكمة . 

المادة 102 ـ المحاكم الروحية تصدر الأحكام بالإجماع أو الكثرية وعلى المخالف بيان أسباب مخالفته في صك مستقل يرفق بالقرار . 

المادة 103ـ تنظر المحاكم الروحية في المشاكل التنفيذية التي تعترض تنفيذاً أحكامها والتي لا تتعلق بإجراءات التنفيذ 

المادة 104ـ إن جميع الأحكام الصادرة عن محاكم البداية تقبل الاستئناف أمام محكمة الاستئناف ويكون استئناف الأحكام محصوراً بفريقي الدعوى . 

المادة 105ـ إن الاستئناف لا يوقف تنفيذ الحكم بالنفقة والحضانة على أنه يعود لمحكمة الاستئناف قبل إصدار حكمها تقرير وقف تنفيذ الحكم المستأنف كلياً أو جزئياً . 

المادة 106ـ رئيس المحكمة البداية هو قاضي للأمور المستعجلة في المواد الداخلة ضمن اختصاص المحكمة وينظر فيها وفقاً للأصول المحددة في قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية . 

المادة 107ـ أن الأحكام القطعية والصادرة بقضايا النفقة لاتتمتع بقوة القضية المقضية ويمكن طلب إعادة النظر بها من المحكمة التي صدر عنها الحكم على أن مثل هذا الطلب لا يمكن تقديمه قبل مضي ستة أشهر على الأقل من تاريخ صدوره . 

المادة 108ـ الاعتراض على الحكام الغيابية وكل مالم يرد نص عليه في هذا القانون يرجع فيه إلى قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية . 

المادة 109ـ جميع الحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم الروحية الأرثوذكسية تصدر باسم الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية النطاكية المقدسة . 

المادة 110ـ ينظر راعي الأبرشية بطلبات تنحي أو رد القضاة المعينين من قبله كما ينظر رئيس محكمة الاستئناف في طلبات تنحني أو رد قضاة محكمة الاستئناف وينظر البطريرك في طلب رد أو تنحي رئيس محكمة الاستئناف . وتنظر محكمة الاستئناف في طلبات تنحي أو رد رؤساء محاكم البداية . 



الفصل الخامس ـ تنفيذ القانون وتعديله

المادة 111ـ تسري أحكام هذا القانون في جميع أنحاء أبرشيات الكرسي الانطاكي في سوريا فور موافقة المجمع المقدس عليه ونشر البطريرك له . 

المادة 112ـ لا يعدل هذا القانون إلا بقرار من المجمع الأنطاكي المقدس بإجماع الآراء أو بأكثرية الثلثين ينشر أصولاً . 

المادة 113ـ يعد هذا القانون نافذاً من تاريخ نشره وتلغى أحكام القوانين السابقة المخالفة لأحكامة . 

المادة 114ـ أقر المجمع المقدس هذا القانون في جلسته المنعقدة في البلمند بتاريخ /16/ تشرين الأول 2003 وتولى غبطة البطريرك أمر نشره .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون الأحوال الشخصية للسريان الأرثوذكس 
• الفصل الأول: أحكام عامة - المواد 1 
• الفصل الثاني: في الخطبة - المواد 3 – 10 
• الفصل الثالث: في موانع الخطبة والزواج - المواد 11 
• الفصل الرابع: في فسخ الخطبة - المواد 12 – 13 
• الفصل الخامس: في الأحكام المترتبة على فسخ الخطبة - المواد 14 – 17 
• الفصل السادس: في عقد الزواج - المواد 18 – 27 
• الفصل السابع: في بطلان الزواج - المواد 28 – 32 
• الفصل الثامن: في أحكام الزواج - المواد 33 – 41 
• الفصل التاسع: في المهر والصداق والعربون والجهاز والبائنة - المواد 42 – 49 
• الفصل العاشر: في الهجر والفراق - المواد 50 
• الفصل الحادي عشر: في أحكام الهجر - المواد 51 – 53 
• الفصل الثاني عشر: في فسخ الزواج أو الطلاق - المواد 54 – 56 
• الفصل الثالث عشر: في أحكام الطلاق - المواد 57 – 60 
• الفصل الرابع عشر: في الحضانة - المواد 61 – 67 
• الفصلان الخامس عشر والسادس عشر: في صحة النسب والتبني تنطبق عليهما أحكام القانون العام. 
• الفصل السابع عشر: في النفقة على أبناء الجنس - المواد 75 – 78 
• الفصول الأخيرة: في الولاية والوصاية والوقف ووصية الأكليروس وميراثهم تنطبق عليها أحكام القانون العام.


المادة 1 
تسمى هذه الأحكام أحكام الأحوال الشخصية للسريان الأرثوذكس. 

المادة 2 
تسري هذه الأحكام على كافة الأشخاص التابعين للكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية بدون النظر إلى تابعيتهم، وتسري على كافة العقود الجارية بين زوجين أرثوذكسيين مطلقاً، أو كان الزوج أرثوذكسياً في الأصل، أو كانت أرثوذكسية حادثة، مهما كان مذهب الزوجة ويعتبر أرثوذكسياً كل من ولد من أب أرثوذكسي أو اعتنق الأرثوذكسية متمماُ الواجبات الدينية والمدنية. 

المادة 3 
الخطبة هي وعد اختياري بالاقتران بين ذكر وأنثى غير مرتبطين بعقد سابق، والعقد هو الإيجاب والقبول بين الخطيبين بحضور كاهن وشاهدين مسيحيين عاقلين بالغين، على أن يكونا سليمي الحواس الرئيسية. 

المادة 4 
يشترط في الخطبة أن لا يقل سن الخطيب عن السادسة عشرة، والخطيبة عن الثانية عشرة، وفي العقد أن لا يقل عمر الزوج عن الثامنة عشرة، وعمر الزوجة عن الرابعة عشرة (وهو الحد الأدنى). 

المادة 5 
1- لا تخطب البنت عند بلوغها الثانية عشرة إلا من أبيها، فإن لم يكن لها أب فحتى بلوغها الرابعة عشرة. 

2- يعتبر سكوت العذراء رضا، أما الثيب والأرملة فلا بد من موافقتها الصريحة، ولا يعتبر سكوتها رضا. 

المادة 6 
الولاية في الخطبة تكون للأب، فالجد لأب، ثم الأخ فابن الأخ، ثم العم فابن العم، ثم الجد لأم، ثم الخال فابن الخال، ثم مطران الأبرشية أو نائبه، ويقدم فيهم الأقرب درجة فالأقرب، ويستوي في ذلك الأخوة والأعمام لأم، مع الأخوة والأعمام لأب، وإذا استووا في الولاية فلمن يفوز بالقرعة، أو لمن تختاره الخطيبة منهم، ويتولى مطران الأبرشية أو نائبه الخطبة للكاملة سناً التي ليس لها أب أو أقارب على الوجه المتقدم، أو كان لها أب أو أقارب وكانوا غائبين، أو كانوا حاضرين فامتنعوا من الولاية عليها عند حصول رغبتها. 

المادة 7 
يشترط في كل من الولي والوكيل أن لا يقل سنه عن العشرين، وأن يكون من أبناء الكنيسة عاقلاً حسن الأخلاق، ولا تصح الولاية أو الوكالة للمرآة وإن كانت أم المخطوبة. 

المادة 8 
يصح للقسيس أن يكون وكيلاً عن ابنته، ولا يصير أن يكون شاهداً لها. 

المادة 9 
إذا وقعت الخطبة بعد السن الشرعية لكل من الطرفين، ولم يعين زمن لإجراء العقد، وجب إجراؤه بعد سنة من تاريخ الخطبة إن كان الخطيبان في بلدة واحدة، وإذا كانا متباعدين مدة سفر، فسنتين، إلا إذا كان هناك حجة ظاهرة كعرض أو دين، أو غياب بعيد ناتج عن ضرورة، فتقدر المحكمة مدة مناسبة بحسب الأحوال. 

المادة 10 
لا تخول الخطبة أحد الخطيبين حق الادعاء بإكراه الآخر على الزواج وإنما تخوله المطالبة بتحديد موعد الزواج وتنفيذه، وعند استنكافه منه تخول الآخر الادعاء بإعادة العربون وبهدايا الخطبة وتنفيذ شرط التضمين المتفق عليه بينهما، وإن لم يكن من شرط فبالعطل والضرر تقدرهما المحكمة الروحية. 

المادة 11 
يشترط لصحة العقد: 

1- أن يكون كل من المرآة والرجل محلاً للعقد وذلك أن يكون سليماً من الأمراض السارية والعاهات المستديمة والنقص الطبيعي الذي يمنع تمكن أحدهما من الآخر. 

2- أن لا يكون أحد الزوجين مخطوباً لآخر أو مرتبطاً بعقد زواج سابق. 

3- أن لا يكون أحدهما مطلقاً. 

4- أن تكون المرآة قد أكملت العدة وهي عشرة أشهر، وإن كانت حاملاً فعدتها وضع حملها. 

5- مضي أربعين يوماً على الزوج الذي توفيت زوجته ابتداء من وفاتها. 

6- أن لا يكون الزوجان من ذوي القرابات التالية: 

‌أ- الآباء وزوجاتهم، والأمهات وأزواجهن وإن علو. 
‌ب- الأبناء وزوجاتهم، والبنات وأزواجهن، وإن سفلوا. 
‌ج- أفراد الدرجة الثانية مطلقاً: وهم الأخوة وزوجاتهم والأخوات وأزواجهن، ويضاف إليهم أولاد الأخوة وأولاد الأخوات وإن سفلوا. 
‌د- أصحاب الدرجة الثالثة مطلقا، ومنهم الأعمام وزوجاتهم، والأخوال وزوجاتهم، والعمات وأزواجهن والخالات وأزواجهن، وبنات الأخ وبنات الأخت. 
‌ه- ومن الدرجة الرابعة أبناء وبنات العم. 
‌و- الأخوة بالرضاعة، ولا تعتبر إلا إذا توالت الرضاعة سنتين متواليتين من حليب حازته المرضعة من زوج واحد حتى الدرجة الثالثة. 
‌ز- ويعتبر بحكم القرابة المانعة للزواج قرابة العماد والإكليل حتى الدرجة الثالثة. 
‌ح- فروع الزوج والزوجة وأصولهما وأقاربهما حتى الدرجة الخامسة. 

المادة 12 
تفسخ الخطبة الرسمية عند الطلب في الحالات الآتية: 

1- إذا وجد في أحد المتعاقدين عاهة لم يكن قد اطلع عليها الآخر. 
2- إذا نشأت خصومة شديدة تعذرت إزالتها. 
3- إذا اتفق الخطيبان على الفسخ. 
4- إذا انتسب أحدهما إلى الترهب. 
5- إذا حدث تأخير في عقد الإكليل الذي حل موعده المتفق عليه بدون سبب شرعي. 
6- إذا ارتكب أحدهما جناية وحكم عليه بسببها، أو تشوه تشوهاً ثابتاً، أو إذا تغرب وانقطعت أخباره لمدة لا تقل عن السنتين. 

المادة 13 
لكل من الخطيبين أن يستبد بفسخ الخطبة غير الرسمية. 

المادة 14 
يرد العربون وكافة الهدايا إلى الخطيب، بعد الطلب في الحالات الآتية: 

1- إذا حصل الفسخ بالتراضي. 
2- إذا امتنعت الخطيبة أو وليها من الانتظار بعد المدة المضروبة في المادة التاسعة. 
3- الوفاة أو حدوث عاهة في الزوجة تمنع من إتمام عقد الزواج. 
4- إذا لم تكن الخطبة رسمية، ولم يتم عقد الزواج. 
5- إذا كانت هناك أسباب مانعة من الخطبة، وكان طالب الفسخ لا يعلم بوجودها عند تقديم العربون والهدايا. 

المادة 15 
ترد الهدايا ويرد العربون وحده ضعفين في الحالات الآتية: 

1- إذا كان الراغب في الفسخ هي الخطيبة، أو وليها وكان كل منهما أو أحدهما عالماً بالأسباب المانعة في الرجل عند الخطبة. 
2- إذا امتنعت الخطيبة أو وليها من إجراء العقد في مدته المعينة في المادة التاسعة. 
3- إذا كانت الخطيبة هي طالبة الفسخ بحجة الرهبنة ولم تترهب، وفي هذه الحالة يرد ما أنفق عليها حتى زمن الفسخ.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 16 
لا تعاد الهدايا والعربون في الحالات الآتية: 

1- إذا كان الخطيب هو طالب الفسخ، وكان يعلم عند الخطبة بالسبب المانع في الخطبة قبل تقديم الهدايا والعربون ورضي بذلك. 
2- إذا امتنع الخطيب من إتمام عقد الزواج في المدة المعينة في المادة التاسعة. 
3- إذا غرر الخطيب بخطيبته ثم استنكف من عقد الزواج لزمه تأدية بدل البكارة بنسبة أمثالها والتضمينات التي تقررها المحكمة، وفقدان العربون. 

المادة 17 
تسقط المداعاة لجميع الحقوق الناشئة عن فسخ الخطبة بمضي سنة من تاريخ الفسخ. 

المادة 18 
لا يصح العقد ما لم يقم به الكاهن المجاز لهذا الغرض من مطران الأبرشية أو نائبه، بعد أن يتحقق من الرضا التام وأهلية الزوجين وبقية الشروط المنصوص عليها في هذه الأحكام. 

المادة 19 
تمنح رخصة من مطران الأبرشية أو نائبه بناء على استئذان كاهن طالبي الزواج، والكاهن المذكور مسئول عن كل مخالفة تظهر في طلب الإذن بالإكليل. 

المادة 20 
يجري عقد الزواج بحفلة علنية، يحضرها العريسان بعد أن يؤديا الفرائض الكنسية المعتادة من اعتراف وتناول القربان، فيبارك الكاهن لهما الخاتمين والإكليلين بحضور شاهدين على الأقل ما عدا الإشبينين، وإذا كانا أرملين أو أحدهما أرملاً، فلا يبارك للأرمل منهما خاتم وإكليل، ويتلى عليه الدعاء المفروض. 

المادة 21 
لا يكفي إقرار الزوجين وحده لإثبات الزواج، بل يثبت ذلك بصك ينظمه الكاهن الذي يباركه. 

المادة 22 
يشترط أن يكون الزوجان أو أحدهما أرثوذكسياً، على أن يكون الثاني من دين آخر. 

المادة 23 
إذا كان طالب الزواج من أبرشية أخرى أو بلاد غريبة، فعليه أن يقدم شهادة من مرجعه الروحي، وإذا كان أحد طالبي الزواج غير سرياني أرثوذكسي، يترتب عليه: 

1- أن يقدم شهادة من رئاسته الروحية بعدم ارتباطه بخطبة أو زواج، وإذا استنكفت فليقدم شهادة من مرجع مدني صالح. 
2- أن يقدم طلباً خطياً في الانضمام إلى الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية متعهداً بالخضوع لجميع فرائضها وأحكامها بحسب الأصول المقررة دينياً ومدنياً وأن يتم قبوله في الكنيسة. 

المادة 25 
لا يجوز الطعن في عقد الزواج أو فسخه إلا للأسباب المبينة في باب فسخ عقد الزواج. 

المادة 26 
إذا انضم إلى الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية أحد الزوجين التابعين غيرها من المذاهب المسيحية دون الآخر، يبقى أمر النظر في كل خلاف زوجي بينهما عائداً إلى محكمة الطائفة التي عقد زواجهما، أما إذا انضم إليها الزوجان كلاهما ومضت سنة على ذلك فيخضعان لأحكام محكمتها. 

المادة 27 
إذا انتقل أحد الزوجين من الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية إلى دين أو مذهب آخر فلا يسري حكم هذا الانتقال على الزوج الآخر، ويبقى خاضعاً فيما يتعلق بعقد الزواج وموجباته وما يتفرع عنه لاختصاص محاكم السلطة السريانية الأرثوذكسية. 

المادة 28 
يكون الزواج باطلاً من تلقاء نفسه في الحالات الآتية: 

1- إذا كان أحد الزوجين مرتبطاً بعقد زواج سابق. 
2- إذا كان أحد الزوجين مترهباً قبل العهد ولم يستحصل الإذن بالزواج من البطريركية. 
3- إذا ادعى أحد الزوجين النصرانية فظهر أنه ليس كذلك، وعند ذلك يعرض عليه وينظر مدة معقولة تضربها المحكمة الروحية فإذا امتنع من الدخول في النصرانية، بطل الزواج. 
4- إذا كان في أحد الزوجين نقص طبيعي يمنع الزواج وهو في المرآة انسداد القبل وامتناع الحيض أو علة الرحم، إذا لم يتمكن الرجل من الجماع، وامتنع طبياً إزالة المانع بعد انتظار الرجل سنة كاملة، وفي الرجل العنينة والقطع والإخصاء، إذا انتظرت المرآة سنة كاملة ولم يعد الرجل إلى حالته الطبيعية وذلك بشهادة أطباء اختصاصين. 

المادة 29 
من يخطف ابنة سريانية أرثوذكسية راشدة بالقوة بقصد الزواج منها يحظر على أية سلطة روحية من أية طائفة كانت أن تعقد زواجه عليها، وإذا جرى العقد يعتبر باطلاً، ويخضع في المحاكمة لسلطة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، أما إذا كانت الابنة غير راشدة وعديمة الأهلية، فلا يعتد برضاها ولا يصح عقد زواجها إلا بترخيص خطي من وليها، وإذا عقد زواجها بدون هذا الترخيص، فللمحكمة السريانية الأرثوذكسية إبطاله، وفي هاتين الحالتين تنتزع الابنة من خاطفها وتسلم لوليها. 

المادة 30 
إذا عقدت خطبة أو زواج بين سريانيين أرثوذكسيين أو بين سرياني أرثوذكسي وغير أرثوذكسي بواسطة كاهن غير سرياني، فيعتبر العقد باطلاً لا مفعول له البتة، وتترتب على ذلك مسؤولية جزائية. 

المادة 31 
إذا لم يتم عقد الخطبة أو الزواج وفقاً لأحكام الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية فيعتبر باطلاً. 

المادة 32 
لا تعترف الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية بعقد زواج يعقده المنتمون إليها سواء بقوة التابعية الأجنبية التي اتخذوها أو بقوة الشرائع المدنية. 

المادة 33 
الزوجة ملزمة بمطاوعة زوجها بعد العقد، وعليها مرافقته إلى أي محل كان وإن نأى إلا عند الاضطرار واقتناع المحكمة الروحية بأعذارها. 

المادة 34 
يلتزم الزوج بالإنفاق على زوجته لغرض الطعام والكسوة والسكن، وكذلك الخدمة عند المرض والضعف بحسب حالته المالية. 

المادة 35 
إذا كانت حالة الزوج ضعيفة مالياً، وكان يمكن سكناه مع زوجته بحسب عرف البلدة في دار واحدة مع عيال أخرى من دينه معروفة بحسن الأخلاق، فلا يلزم بإسكان زوجته في دار مستقلة، ولكن يشترط على كل حال أن يكون لهما غرفة خاصة بهما. 

المادة 36 
تعتبر داراً شرعية الدار المحتوية على المرافق اللازمة للسكنى المعتادة وعلى الزوج أن يقوم بتأثيثها بحسب العرف المحلي، وإن يجهزها بالمؤونة الكافية له ولزوجته وأولاده لمدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر وإذا كان موسراً وجب عليه إتباع العرف المحلي في تجهيزه داره بالمواد الكمالية وغيرها. 

المادة 37 
إعسار الزوج لا يعفيه من النفقة، وللزوجة أن تستدين عليه وتنفق بمعرفة المحكمة الروحية، أما إذا كانت موسرة أنفقت من مالها بمعرفة المحكمة، وترجع عليه في كلتا الحالتين عند يساره. 

المادة 38 
تسقط نفقة الزوجة إذا قررت المحكمة تفريقها عن زوجها لأسباب من جهتها، ولا تسقط بسبب المرض أو الامتناع بسبب مشروع كالصيام وما أشبه ذلك. 

المادة 39 
لكل من الزوجين أن يستقل بثروته الخاصة ويتصرف بها، إلا إذا اتفقا على غير ذلك عند عقد الزواج أو بعقد مستقل، على أن لا يتعارض مع النظام الكنسي العام وإلا عد باطلاً. 

المادة 40 
لا يجوز أحد الزوجين بعد عقد الزواج أن ينفرد في تبديل ما تم بينهما من اتفاق. 

المادة 41 
كل ما تملكه الزوجة بجهودها الخاصة خلا الأعمال البيتية فهو لها. 

المادة 42 
المهر هو الصداق نفسه وهو كل ما يقدمه الخطيب لخطيبته بين الخطبة والعقد، ما عدا الطعام والشراب، ويصبح ملك المرآة بعد العقد الكنسي، والعربون هو الخاتم وما يقدمه الخطيب لخطيبته بسبب الخطبة، وقبولها إياه دليل على رضاها بالعقد، والجهاز هو ما تجهز به العروس من قبل أهلها من ثياب وحلي وأواني بيتية تأتي بها دار زوجها، وما يقدم لها من مال أبيها أو أحد أوليائها يبقى ملكاً لها، والبائنة هي كل ما يتفق على تقديمه للزوج من المرآة، أو أقربائها في سبيل زواجها، من مال مملوك مقدمه حر الإرادة والتصرف. 

المادة 43 
البائنة نوعان، أما إن تعطيها الزوجة أو أهلها للزوج بدون ورقة اتفاق، فيكون الزوج حراً بالتصرف بها، وأما أن تعطى بموجب اتفاق مخطوط فلا ينفقها الزوج إلا باتفاق زوجته في سبيل مصلحة العائلة. 

المادة 44 
تدفع البائنة نقداً دفعاً لمشاكل يمكن حدوثها. 

المادة 45 
ليس المهر بشرط لعقد الزواج وقلته مستحسنة. 

المادة 46 
يثبت المهر أو الجهاز العلني بشهادة شاهدين مسيحيين عدل. 

المادة 47 
يثبت المهر أو الجهاز السريان بشهادة ثلاثة شهود مسيحيين، كما يثبت بكافة الوثائق التحريرية، عرفية كانت أم رسمية. 

المادة 48 
تستحق المرآة مهرها المعجل قبل الدخول وبعد العقد مباشرة، ما لم يكن هناك شرط بتعجيله أو تأجيله، فإذا أجل فلا تستحقه الزوجة إلا عند انتفاء الزوجية ويكون ديناً في ذمة الزوج. 

المادة 49 
إذا اختلف الزوجان في ملكية متاع البيت فيما يختص عرفاً بأحدهما حق له، ما لم يقم الآخر البينة على عكس ذلك. 

المادة 50 
يحكم بالهجر أو الفراق مع بقاء رابطة الزوجية في الحالات الآتية: 

1- إذا تحقق للمحكمة تعمد أحد الزوجين الإضرار بالآخر والامتناع عنه ودام ثلاث سنوات ولم يكن بالإمكان إقناعه بالرجوع عن ذلك بعد أن ينهاه الرئيس الديني لمرات عديدة، وأصر على خصامه وامتناعه من إعطاء حقوق قرينه الشرعية طوال المدة المذكورة ما لم يكن الامتناع بسبب المرض أو بعذر مشروع كالصوم، أما إذا كان الإضرار والامتناع قد حدث عند الطلب، فينذر مدة أقصى ما يكون ثلاث سنوات وذلك قصد الأرعواء فإذا لم يرعو وجب الطلاق. 

2- إذا وقع الزوج في جريمة الزنا بالمنزل الزوجي أو إذا ألحق بها في مسكنها خليلة. 

3- إذا اتفق أحد الزوجين على الإضرار بحياة الآخر، أو سكت عن أمر يضر بحياته مع علمه به، كأن يتفق مع غيره على قتله بأية وسيلة كانت. 

4- إذا كان الزوج يعرض زوجته للفساد سواء لإفساد عرضها أو دينها. 

5- إذا حكمت المحكمة الروحية على الزوجة بأن تتبع رجلها إلى محل إقامته ورفضت ذلك أو حكمت عليها بالعودة إلى البيت الزوجي وعينت لها مهلة للعودة ولم تعد ولم تقدم عذراً شرعياً. 

6- إذا تورط الزوج في إتيان زوجته خلافاً للطبيعة. 

7- وللمحكمة الروحية أن تحكم بالهجر عندما تجد ذلك ضرورياً لأسباب طارئة قهرية وفقاً للشرع الكنسي، وفي كل الأحوال المذكورة أعلاه تقرر المحكمة مدة الهجر ومقدار النفقة التي يجب لأحد الزوجين على الآخر بنسبة حالهما كما تقرر مصير تربية الأولاد والإنفاق والمحافظة عليهم. 

المادة 51 
إذا كانت الزوجة هي المعتدية وحكم عليها بالهجر بسبب تعديها سقطت نفقتها ولا يحق لها طلب معاشرتها زوجها طوال مدة الفراق. 

المادة 52 
إذا ثبت لدى المحكمة نشوز الزوجة وعدم إرعوائها يمكنها أن تحكم عليها بنفقة شهرية لزوجها تقدر بنسبة راتب شهري لخادمة في البيت. 

المادة 53 
تجب نفقة الزوجة على زوجها المعتدي، وليس له أن يطلب مساكنتها كما لا يحق له معاشرتها طوال مدة الحكم بالهجر. 

المادة 54 
لا يتم فسخ عقد الزواج إلا بحكم المحكمة الروحية بناء على الأسباب الآتية بعد طلب أحد الزوجين: 

1- إذا كانت الزوجة قد انتحلت صفة البكارة وظهرت بعد الدخول بها أنها ثيب بشهادة طبية مصدقة رسمية. 

2- إذا زنت متعمدة غير مغصوبة وكانت سنها تزيد على أربع عشرة سنة. 

3- إذا تعودت السكر واللهو مع رجال غرباء بدون علم زوجها ولم تنته رغم إرشاد كاهن الأبرشية أكثر من ثلاث مرات، وعندئذ يحكم بالتفريق بين الزوجين سنة كاملة، فإن استمرت على خطتها خلال مدة التفريق ولم تنته، حكمت المحكمة الروحية بفسخ الزواج وبطلاقها. 

4- إذا أتلفت الزوجة زرع الرجل عمداً. 

5- خروج أحد الزوجين عن الدين المسيحي واشتهار أمره بذلك وفي هذه الحالة يمهل الخارج مدة معقولة تفرضها المحكمة الروحية لفرض رجوعه، فإذا انقطع الأمل من عودته، فلقرينه طلب الفسخ. 

6- إذا جن أحدهما جنوناً مطبقاً غير قابل الشفاء وذلك بشهادة الأطباء الإختصاصيين. 

المادة 55 
لا يصح الطلاق بين الزوجين لمجرد رضاهما المتبادل. 

المادة 56 
يثبت زنى الزوجة في الأحوال الآتية: 

1- بشهادة أربعة شهود مسيحيين عاقلين بالغين. 
2- إذا حبلت الزوجة وكان زوجها غائباً، أو كان حاضراً وكان من المتعذر عليه معاشرتها معاشرة الأزواج لعلة ثابتة. 
3- إذا اشتهر أمرها بالزنا أو التردد إلى محلات معروفة بالدعارة أو مشتبه بها وما أشبه ذلك. 
4- إذا ثبت على المرآة تهمة الزنا في إحدى المحاكم الجزائية واكتسب الحكم الدرجة القطعية. 

المادة 57 
لكل من المرآة والرجل الزواج بعد الفسخ مرة واحدة، إلا المرآة المطلقة بسبب الزنا، والمروق عن الدين. 

المادة 58 
الزوجان اللذان فصل بينهما حكم الطلاق لهما أن يعودا ويتحدا ثانية إن لم يحل مانع شرعي آخر وتتم إعادة الحياة الزوجية إليهما بقرار من المحكمة الروحية ويجري بعد ذلك التسجيل الروحي والمدني. 

المادة 59 
لا يجوز لأحد الزوجين المطلقين الزواج ثانية إلا بعد اكتساب حكم الطلاق الدرجة القطعية بحقهما ومرور سنة عليه بالنسبة لسبب الطلاق والترخيص من الرئاسة الروحية بذلك. 

المادة 60 
تستحق الزوجة المهر والجهاز بعد الفسخ سواء كان الهجر مؤجلاً ومعجلاً إلا في الحالات الآتية: 

1- تخسر مهرها وجهازها إذا كانت عالمة قبل العقد بعنينة زوجها أو قطعه أو إخصائه وكانت هي طالبة الفسخ. 

2- إذا كان الفسخ بسبب انسداد القبل وعلة الرحم ولم يكن الزوج عالماً بها قبل العقد فتخسر مهرها فضلاً عن الحلي والثياب وسائر الهدايا المعطاة من قبل الزوج. 

3- إذا فسخ الزواج بسبب من الزوجة خسرت مهرها وجهازها أيضاً. 

4- إذا حدث فك رباط ا لزواج بسبب الزوجة وللزوجين أولاد، فالبائنة تعود لهم، وإذا كانوا قاصرين يستثمرها والدهم. 

5- إذا كان الزوج عالماً بحالة الزوجة قبل العقد من انسداد القبل أو علة الرحم يضاعف مهرها وجهازها إذا كان هو طالب الفسخ. 

6- للمرآة أن تطالب بالتعويض عن كل الأضرار التي لحقت بها من جراء فسخ الزواج أو التفريق بسبب مروق الزوج أو تعديه. 

المادة 61 
مدة الحضانة سبع سنوات للصبي وتسع للبنت. 

المادة 62 
عند انحلال الروابط الزوجية يرجح غير المسبب من الزوجين بتربية الأولاد إلا إذا ارتبط بزوج ثان. 

المادة 63 
الأم هي الحاضنة إلا في الحالات التالية: 

1- إذا كانت متعدية وطلقت. 
2- إذا توفي الزوج وكانت هي في الأصل غير أرثوذكسية خوفاً على سلامة معتقد الأولاد. 

المادة 64 
إذا سقطت حضانة الأم انتقلت للأب إن لم يكن متعدياً عند الفسخ أو سيء السلوك. 

المادة 65 
إذا كانت الفرقة أو الفسخ قد وقعا بسبب الزوجين كليهما كانت الرضاعة للأم والنفقة والتربية على الأب. 

المادة 66 
عند عدم وجود الأب أو الأم يقوم أولياؤهما مقامهما. 

المادة 67 
الأمور الأخرى التي تمنع أحد الوالدين من الحضانة كالجنون والخشية على حياة الولد أو دينه أو آدابه تقدرهما المحكمة الروحية وتنيط الحضانة والتربية بمن تعهد فيه حسن السيرة والأمانة. 

المادة 68 
لم نذكر هنا الفصلان الخامس عشر والسادس عشر لانطباق القانون العام بشأنهما 

المادة 75 
أبناء الجنس الذين تحق لهم النفقة هم الأولاد وأولادهم والآباء ووالديهم البائسون الذين لا يمكنهم العمل سواء كان بسبب الصبوة أو الشيخوخة أو بداعي مرض اعتراهم. 

المادة 76 
للأب سلطان على أولاده من الزواج أو من التبني، فيجب أن يعولهم ويربيهم دينياُ واجتماعياُ، ويؤدبهم بقدر ما تسمح به القوانين المدنية والعرف، ويستخدمهم بما فيه مصلحة العائلة، ويقيم لهم وصياً مختاراً، ويتصرف بأموالهم حتى بلوغهم سن الرشد، وحينئذ تبطل السلطة الأبوية عنهم. 

المادة 77 
يخرج الأولاد عن سلطة أبيهم بالوفاة، أو إذا أراد إكراههم على السير في ما يخالف الدين والآداب العامة، أو إذا تبني هو أو ابنه الآخر، أو إذا تزوجت البنت. 

المادة 78 
إذا تباخل الأب على أولاده مأذون للأم أن تسد حاجتهم من مالها بدون أمره، وإذا إستقرضت فليكن الإيفاء بأمر الرئاسة الروحية. 

المادة 79 
إذا غاب الابن واحتاج والداه وأجداده، فلهم أن يبيعوا من ماله (ما عدا الأموال غير المنقولة) ويسدوا رمقهم، ولهم أيضاً أن يستدينوا بإذن الرئاسة الروحية، ومتى عاد الابن يفي، أما الغريب الذي عنده وديعة للابن فبأمر المحكمة الروحية يعطيها لوالديه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون الأحوال الشخصية للطائفة الأرمنية الأرثوذكسية 
المادة 1 
الخطبة هي وعد بين ذكر وأنثى على زواج مستقبل. 

المادة 2 
تتم الخطبة بإقامة الصلاة من قبل كاهن الطائفة الأرمنية الأرثوذكسية ذي الاختصاص. 

المادة 3 
شروط الخطبة هي الآتية: 

‌أ- أن يكون الخطيب قد أتم السابعة عشرة من عمره إذا كان ذكراً أو الرابعة عشرة إذا كانت أنثى. 
‌ب- رضاء طالبي الخطبة المتبادل، إن رضاء القاصرين خاضع لموافقة ممثليهم القانونيين. 
‌ج- موانع الزيجة هي موانع الخطبة أيضاً. 
‌د- يجب أن لا تتجاوز مدة الخطبة السنة، يمكن تمديد هذه المدة برضاء الطرفين. 

المادة 4 
إن عربونات الخطبة تتضمن خاتم الخطبة والبائنة والهدايا سواء إن تقدمت من الخطيبين أو من والديهما أو من أقاربهما أو أصدقائهما. 

المادة 5 
إن الاتفاقات التي تتضمن دفع تعويض من أحد الخطيبين للآخر في حالة رفض الزواج باطلة. 

المادة 6 
قبل إتمام الخطبة يقتضي على الخطيبين أن يحضرا برفقة والديهما أو برفقة من تكون الخطبة خاضعة لموافقته إلى المطرانية أو إلى الكاهن الأقدم رتبة للكنيسة التي ينتميان إليها وأن يصرحا بأنهما بملء إرادتهما ودون ضغط خارجي ودون تهديد يعدان بعضهما أن يتزوجا معاً في المستقل. 

المادة 7 
يسجل التصريح المذكور في سجل المطرانية أو الكنيسة مع ذكر اسم وشهرة الخطيبين وفقاً لتذاكر هويتهما أو جواز سفرهما واسم وشهرة الوالد والوالدة ومحل وتاريخ الولادة والمهنة ومحل الإقامة والجنسية وشهادة إطلاق الحال. 

يجب أن يوقع القيد من قبل الخطيبين والأشخاص الذين يقتضي أخذ موافقتهم لإتمام الخطبة والكاهن الذي يسمع التصريح. 

إذا لم يتمكن طالبا الخطبة أن يحضرا إلى المطرانية أم إلى الكنيسة يجب على الكاهن الذي يتم الخطبة أن ينظم محضراً موقعاً من الطرفين ومن شاهدين ذكرين يتضمن النقاط المبينة أعلاه. 

إن المحضر المذكور يكون أساساً لقيد السجل 

المادة 8 
تنفك الخطبة: 

‌أ- باتفاق الطرفين المتبادل. 
‌ب- بوفاة أحد الخطيبين. 
‌ج- بظهور مانع يمنع الزيجة. 
‌د- باعتناق أحد الخطيبين ديناً آخر. 
‌ه- إذا حكم على أحد الخطيبين بجناية شائنة. 
‌و- إذا كانت مدة الخطبة المعينة لم تحترم. 
‌ز- إذا كان سلوك أحد الخطيبين تفاقم. 

المادة 9 
إذا انفكت الخطبة باتفاق الخطيبين المتبادل يكون كل منهما ملزماً بأن يعيد للآخر العربونات التي أخذها إذا لم تذكر طريقة تسوية أخرى في الاتفاق. 

المادة 10 
إذا انفكت الخطبة بوفاة أحد الخطيبين ترد العربونات المقدمة من الطرفين. 

المادة 11 
لا يحق للخطيب المرفوض أن يقيم الدعوى على الخطيب الذي فسخ الخطبة أو رفض الزواج لإجباره على الزواج. 

ولكن إذا فسخ أحد الخطيبين الخطبة بدون سبب مشروع أو بسبب خطأ عائد إليه يكون خاضعاً للأحكام الآتية: 

‌أ- لا يمكن للفريق الذي فسخ الخطبة بدون سبب مشروع أو خطأ أن يطلب رد العربونات. 

‌ب- للفريق البريء أن يطلب رد العربونات التي قدمها وعلى الفريق المخطئ أن يردها عيناً وإذا كانت غير موجودة فيكون ملزماً أن يدفع قيمتها حسب سعر اليوم. 

‌ج- على الفريق المخطئ أن يدفع تعويضاً مناسباً لقاء المصاريف التي تكبدها الخطيب البريء وأقاربه بحسن نية وبالاقتناع الثابت أن الزواج سيجري. 

‌د- يمكن الحكم على الفريق المخطئ بدفع تعويض مناسب إذا ثبت أنه بسوء سلوكه أو بأعماله العاطلة سبب ضرراً معنوياً إلى الفريق البريء. 

المادة 12 
إن حق إقامة الدعوى عائد إلى شخص الخطيب. 

وإذا توفي هذا الأخير بعد إقامة الدعوى يحق لورثته متابعة الدعوى أما إذا توفى دون أن يقيم الدعوى فلا يحق لورثته أن يقيموا الدعوى. 

المادة 13 
تسمع الدعاوى الناشئة عن فسخ الخطبة في مهلة ستة أشهر ابتداء من تاريخ الفسخ وبعد ذلك يكون قد مر الزمن عليها. 

المادة 14 
يتم عقد الزواج باتفاق الطرفين الحر والصريح. 

لا يكون الاتفاق حراً أو صريحاً إذا حصل بإكراه أو بخدعة. 

لا زواج بدون اتفاق. 

المادة 15 
لا يمكن للرجل الذي لم يتم الثامنة عشرة من عمره وللمرآة التي لم تتم الخامسة عشرة من عمرها أن يتزوجا. 

إنما يمكن لمطران الأبرشية بالاتفاق مع «الرئيس الجسماني» لمحكمة البداية ورئيس المجلس الروحاني أن يأذن زواج الرجل الذي أتم السادسة عشرة من عمره والمرآة التي أتمت الرابعة عشرة من عمرها في حالة غير اعتيادية ولسبب مهم جداً. 

المادة 16 
لا يمكن أن يتزوج إلا الذين لهم قوة التمييز. 

إن زواج المصابين بالأمراض العقلية ممنوع منعاُ باتاً. 

المادة 17 
على الرجل والمرآة أن يثبتا بتقرير طبي أنهما سالمان من الأمراض التي تعتبر مانعاً طبياً للزواج وأنهما حائزان على المؤهلات الضرورية للاقتران الجنسي الطبيعي. 

المادة 18 
على الرجل والمرآة أن يكونا حرين من رابطة عقد زواج سابق. 

المادة 19 
يمكن للمرآة التي انفك زواجها بوفاة زوجها أو بإبطال أو فسخ الزواج أن تتزوج بعد انقضاء ثلاثماية يوم ابتداءً من تاريخ الوفاة أو إعلان إبطال أو فسخ الزواج وإذا كانت مفترقة سابقاً يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار. 

تنتهي هذه المدة بالولادة وإذا ثبت أن المرآة لم تكن حاملاً يمكن تقصير المهلة 

المادة 20 
في حالة غياب أحد الزوجين لا يمكن للزوج الآخر الحاضر أن يتزوج ما لم يفسخ الزواج بحكم من المحكمة الصالحة. 

المادة 21 
إن الرجل أو المرآة اللذين لم يتما الحادية والعشرين من عمرهما لا يمكنهما أن يتزوجا بدون موافقة والديهما وعند الاختلاف فموافقة الأب كافية. 

وعند وفاة الأب أو الأم أو إذا استحال على أحدهما بيان إرادته فموافقة الآخر تكفي، وإذا كان الأب والأم في قيد الحياة وإنما مطلقين أو مهجورين فتكفي موافقة الفريق الذي صدر لمصلحته حكم الطلاق أو الهجر وسلم إليه الولد. 

وعند وفاة الأب والأم أو عند استحالة بيان إرادتهما فتؤخذ موافقة الوصي وعند عدم وجود وصي تؤخذ موافقة القريب الأدنى. 

في الحالتين الأخيرتين إذا رأى المطران أن موقف الوصي أو القريب مضر بمصلحة طالب الزواج يعرض القضية إلى المحكمة البدائية. 

المادة 22 
إن الزواج ممنوع بين الأشخاص الآتين: 

‌أ- القرابة الدموية لغاية البطن الرابع والغاية داخلة أي بين الأصول والفروع وبين الأخ والأخت وبين العم وبنت أخيه وبين العمة وابن أخيها وبين الخال وبنت أخته وبين الخالة وابن أختها وبين أولاد أخوين أو أختين. 

‌ب- القرابة المصاهرة لغاية البطن الثالث والغاية داخلة أي بين الحمي وكنته وبين الحماة والصهر وبين الرجل وزوجة شقيقه. لا يمكن للرجل بعد فسخ الزواج أن يتزوج من شقيقة زوجته المطلقة 
في حالة وفاة زوجته فقط يمكن للرجل أن يتزوج مع شقيقة زوجته بإجازة الكاتوليكوسية 

‌ج- القرابة التي من المعمودية: المعمد أو المعمدة مع الفليونة أو الفليون ومع والدي الفليون أو الفليونة. 

‌د- القرابة من التبني: بين المتبني والمتبنى وبين أحدهما وبين زوج الآخر. 

‌ه- بين الرجل وابنة زوجته وبين المرآة وابن زوجها. 

‌و- بين الوصي والموصى عليه ما دامت الوصاية قائمة. 

المادة 23 
في حالات غير اعتيادية ولأسباب مهمة يمكن للكاتوليكوسية (البطريركية) أن تأذن الزواج في الحالات المبينة في الفقرات (ج، د، ه، و) من المادة السابقة 

المادة 24 
لأجل الزواج وفقاً لطقوس الكنيسة الأرمنية الأرثوذكسية يقتضي على الرجل والمرآة أن يكونا من أفراد الطائفة المذكورة وأن يستحصلا على ترخيص من مطران الأبرشية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 25 
في الزيجات المختلطة يقتضي لإعطاء الترخيص أن يمضي الزوجان تعهداُ خطياً مصرحين بأنهما يقبلان بأن ينتميا إلى الطائفة الأرمنية الأرثوذكسية وأن يخضعا لقوانينها. 

المادة 26 
لأجل الحصول على الترخيص يقتضي على طالبي الزواج أن يراجعا مطران الأبرشية وأن يبرزا له تذاكر هويتهما أو جوازات سفرهما وشهادات بمطلق الحال وجميع الإثباتات والشهادات اللازمة لإثبات كونهما يتممان الشروط المبينة في هذا القانون ليتمكنا من الزواج مع بعضهما. 

المادة 27 
إذا كان أحد طالبي الزواج لا ينتمي إلى الطائفة الأرمنية يقتضي أن تكون شهادة إطلاق الحال صادرة عن السلطة الدينية التي ينتمي إليها. 

وإذا رفضت السلطات الدينية إعطاء الشهادة يقتضي عليه أن يبرز شهادة صادرة عن دائرة الأحوال الشخصية المدينة. 

إذا لم يكن طالب الزواج لبنانياً يقتضي أن تكون شهادة إطلاق الحال صادرة عن السلطة الأجنبية الصالحة. 

المادة 28 
إن شهادة إطلاق الحال التي تعطى لمن سبق له أن ارتبط بعقد زواج يجب أن تتضمن الأسباب التي دعت إلى إطلاق حاله منه كالوفاة والبطلان أو فسخ الزواج. 

المادة 29 
يجب أن توضع الإثباتات والشهادات المبرزة ضمن ملف مخصوص يحمل تاريخ ورقم الترخيص بالزواج وأن تحفظ بالطريقة التي تحفظ بها أوراق وسجلات الأبرشية. 

المادة 30 
يجب أن تسجل التراخيص بالزواج في سجل الأبرشية المخصوص. 

المادة 31 
يقتضي أن يعلن الزواج قبل الإكليل بعشرة أيام. 

المادة 32 
يجري الإعلان في القرى والقصبات من قبل رجل ديني شفاها من منبر الكنيسة مع بيان هوية طالبي الزواج مفصلاً. 

وفي المدن بموجب إعلان يلصق على باب الأبرشية أو كنيسة محل سكن طالبي الزواج. 

ويجب أن يحتوي الإعلان المذكور الاسم والشهرة والعمر ومحل الولادة والمهنة ومحل الإكليل. 

المادة 33 
لمطران الأبرشية أن يعفي طالبي الزواج من معاملة الإعلان أو أن يقرر تقصير المهلة إذا كانت هناك أسباب مهمة وهو مقتنع أن لا فائدة من الإعلان. 

المادة 34 
يمكن لكل ذي علاقة أن يعترض في مهلة الإعلان بأن طالبي الزواج أو أحدهما لا يتمم شروط الزواج أو أنه يوجد مانع قانوني للزواج. 

المادة 35 
يجب أن تقدم الاعتراضات إلى مطران الأبرشية خطياً، لا تقبل الاعتراضات الشفاهية. 

المادة 36 
على السلطة الدينية أن لا تأخذ بعين الاعتبار الاعتراضات التي ليس لها صفة موانع الزيجة عملاً بهذا القانون. 

المادة 37 
إذا كان الاعتراض ذا أهمية فالمطران يبلغه إلى طالبي الزواج اللذين إما يقبلان الاعتراض ويتنازلان عن الزواج وإما يتمنعان إذا كان هناك شرط يجب إتمامه. 

وإذا أصرا يبلغ جوابهما إلى المعترض. 

المادة 38 
إذا أصر المعترض على اعتراضه أو إذا رأى المطران أنه يقتضي التدقيق في الاعتراض فيحيله إلى محكمة البداية التي تعقد جلسة غير اعتيادية وتقرر في مدة قصيرة فيما إذا يوجد مانع للزواج. 

المادة 39 
يتم الإكليل في الكنيسة، ولا يمكن للمطران أن يأذن الإكليل خارج الكنيسة إلا لأسباب غير اعتيادية فقط. 

المادة 40 
إن زواج الكنيسة الأرمنية هو سر يصبح صحيحاً بمباركة الإكليل من قبل كاهن صالح وفقاُ للطقوس المفروضة من الكنيسة. 

المادة 41 
يجري الإكليل بحضور شاهدين راشدين من الرجال على الأقل. 

المادة 42 
يجب أن يسجل الإكليل في الكنيسة حيث يجب أن يذكر تاريخ ورقم الترخيص بالزواج واسم وشهرة المتزوجين وعمرهما ومحل إقامة والديهما واسم وشهرة وعمر ومحل إقامة الشاهدين واسم وشهرة الكاهن الذي بارك الإكليل. 

يجب أن يوقع هذا القيد من المتزوجين ومن الشاهدين ومن الكاهن المبارك. 

إذا حصل الإكليل خارج الكنيسة لسبب غير اعتيادي وفقاً للمادة 39 يجب على الكاهن الذي بارك الإكليل أن ينظم محضراً يحتوي على التفاصيل والإمضاءات المذكورة في المادة السابقة. 

إن المحضر المذكور يكون أساساً لقيد سجل الزواج. 

المادة 44 
إن الزواج يوجب على الرجل والمرآة حسن المعاشرة طيلة حياتهما والاقتران الجنسي الطبيعي والأمانة والمساعدة المتبادلة على مبدأ المساواة. 

يقتضي على الرجل والمرآة أن يحترما جميع النصائح التي يعطيها الكاهن عند مباركة الإكليل وفقاً لعوائد وتقاليد الكنيسة الأرمنية. 

المادة 45 
بزواجهما يكون الرجل والمرآة قد أخذا على عاتقهما إعاشة وتربية أولادهما. 

المادة 46 
الرجل هو رأس العائلة وممثلها القانوني والطبيعي. 

على الرجل أن يحمي زوجته وعلى المرآة أن تطيع زوجها. 

المادة 47 
على الزوجة أن تتخذ شهرة عائلة زوجها وأن تقطن معه وأن تتبعه إلى حيثما يرى من المناسب أن يسكن. 

على الزوج أن يقبل زوجته في بيته وأن يقدم لها كل حاجات الحياة حسب اقتداره. 

المادة 48 
لا يمكن للمرآة أن تهتم بعمل أو أن تمارس مهنة إلا بموافقة زوجها المباشرة أو غير المباشرة. 

إذا رفض الزوج إعطاء الموافقة وأثبتت الزوجة أن مصحلة الإتحاد والعائلة تقضي أن تهتم بعمل أو أن تمارس مهنة يمكن لمحكمة البداية أن تعطي الإذن المطلوب. 

المادة 49 
إن الزواج الذي جرى بدون اتفاق الطرفين الحر والصريح أو بدون اتفاق أحدهما أو بالإكراه أو الخدعة لا يمكن طلب إبطاله إلا من الطرفين أو من الطرف الذي لم يكن اتفاقه حراً وصريحاً. 

إن هذه الدعوى تكون غير مسموعة إذا كان الزوج صاحب الشأن قد عاشر ستة أشهر ابتداء من التاريخ الذي فيه أعاد حريته أو علم بالخدعة. 

المادة 50 
يمكن طلب إبطال الزواج الذي جرى قبل إتمام العمر القانوني من قبل الزوج صاحب الشأن ووالديه ووصيه والقريب الأدنى. 

إن هذه الدعوى تكون غير مسموعة: 

‌أ- بعد إتمام ستة أشهر على إتمام صاحب الشأن عمر الزواج القانوني. 
‌ب- إذا كانت صاحبة الشأن هي الزوجة وحبلت قبل انقضاء الستة أشهر. 

لا يحق للأب وللأم وللوصي وللقريب أن يقيم الدعوى المبينة في هذه المادة إذا سبق ووافقوا على الزواج. 

المادة 51 
طلب إبطال الزواج بسبب استحالة القران الجنسي يقدم من الفريق المتضرر. 

يجب بهذه الحالة أن يثبت بواسطة أطباء اختصاصيين أن الاقتران الجنسي لم يتم وأنه لا يمكن إتمامه. 

يمكن لمحكمة البداية أن تمنح مهلة لغاية سنة إذا أوصى بذلك الأطباء. 

المادة 52 
إذا كان أحد الزوجين مصاباً بمرض من شأنه أن يسبب خطراً كبيراً إلى الزوج الآخر أو إلى ذريته وقد أخفاه يمكن للفريق السالم أن يطلب إبطال الزواج. 

المادة 53 
يمكن لكل ذوي العلاقة أن يطلبوا إبطال الزواج بسبب ارتباط أحد الزوجين بزواج سابق عند الإكليل. 

يمكن لمطران الأبرشية أن يطلب من محكمة البداية إبطال مثل هذا الزواج. 

تبطل دعوى إبطال الزواج إذا توفى الزوج السابق قبل أن يكتسب الحكم القاضي بإبطال الزواج الدرجة القطعية أو إذا أبطل أو إذا فسخ الزواج السابق بموجب حكم قطعي. 

المادة 54 
لا تسمع دعوى إبطال الزواج الحاصل قبل انقضاء مدة العدة. 

المادة 55 
إن الزواج الحاصل دون موافقة الأب أو الأم أو الوصي أو القريب الأدنى يمكن طلب إبطاله من قبل الأشخاص الذين كان يقتضي أخذ موافقتهم أو من الزوج الذي كان زواجه خاضعاً إلى الموافقة. 

على الوصي أو القريب الأدنى أن يمارس هذا الحق بموافقة مطران الأبرشية. 

إن دعوى الأب أو الأم أو الوصي أو القريب الأدنى غير مسمعة إذا انقضت ستة أشهر على علمه بالزواج أو إذا صادق على الزواج صراحة أو ضمناً. 

إن دعوى الزوج غير مسموعة أيضاً إذا انقضت ستة أشهر بعد أن أتم الحادية والعشرين من عمره أو إذا بين قبوله قبل انقضاء الستة أشهر المذكورة. 

في كل الأحوال ترد الدعوى إذا كانت صاحبة الشأن هي امرأة وقد حبلت. 

المادة 56 
يمكن لجميع أصحاب العلاقة أن يطلبوا إبطال الزواج الحاصل رغماً عن الموانع المعينة في المادة 22 إذا كان المانع يتعلق بالموانع المبينة في الفقرتين أ و ب. 

يمكن لمطران الأبرشية أن يطلب من محكمة البداية إبطال مثل هذا الزواج. 

المادة 57 
لا يمكن إلا للزوجين أن يطلبا إبطال الزواج الحاصل رغماً عن الموانع المبينة في الفقرات (ج، د، ه، و) من المادة 22. 

إن الدعوى المذكورة غير مسموعة إذا انقضت سنة على الزواج أو إذا حبلت الزوجة. 

تبطل هذه الدعاوى إذا صادق الكاتولكوس (البطريرك) على الإكليل. 

المادة 58 
إذا أبطل زواج ما يعتبر كأن لم يكن وتنقطع حقوق وواجبات الطرفين المتبادلة. 

ومع ذلك يمكن لمحكمة البداية أن تحكم على الفريق المسبب بتعويض مالي. 

المادة 59 
يعتبر الأولاد الحاصلون من زواج تقرر إبطاله أولاداً شرعيين والحقوق والواجبات التي لهم أو عليهم تجاه والديهم تكون خاضعة لأحكام فسخ الزواج. 

المادة 60 
إذا كان الفريقان قد عقدا الزواج بحسن نية يكون للزواج المقرر إبطاله نتائجه القانونية بحق الفريقين وإذا كان أحدهما فقط قد تزوج عن حسن نية يكون للزواج نتائجه القانونية بحق هذا الأخير فقط. 

المادة 61 
لا يمكن فسخ الزواج باتفاق الزوج والزوجة المتبادل. 

المادة 62 
يمكن طلب فسخ الزواج للأسباب الآتية: 

‌أ- بسبب زنى الزوج أو الزوجة : لا تسمع الدعوى: 

أولاً- في حالة العفو. 
ثانياً- بعد انقضاء ستة أشهر على اكتشاف الذنب وفي كل الأحوال بعد مرور خمس سنوات على فعل الزنا. 
ثالثاً- إذا توفي المذنب. وإذا توفي المدعي قبل أن يصدر حكم قطعي في الدعوى تبطل الدعوى ولا يحق للورثة متابعتها. 

‌ب- إذا كان أحد الزوجين حاول قتل الآخر أو إذا حكم على أحد الزوجين بسبب جناية شائنة. 

‌ج- إذا كان أحد الزوجين عامل الآخر معاملة عنيفة شرسة، لا تطاق، أو إذا عاش عيشة سيئة لدرجة أن أصبحت المساكنة معاً غير ممكنة. 

‌د- إذا اعتنق أحد الزوجين ديناً غير الدين المسيحي. 

‌ه- إذا كان أحد الزوجين تهرب من موجبات الزوجية وتمنع مدة سنتين بصورة مستمرة عن مساكنة الآخر وبقيت إنذارات محكمة البداية لرجوعهما إلى المساكنة الزوجية بدون فائدة وطلب الفريق الآخر فسخ الزواج. 

للمحكمة أن تحكم بفسخ الزواج أو أن تؤجل الدعوى لغاية سنتين لأجل المصالحة. 

‌و- إذا جن أحد الزوجين من مدة ثلاث سنوات وثبت بشهادة الأطباء الاختصاصين أنه لا يمكن شفاؤه. 

تفسخ المحكمة الزواج ويمكن لها أن تحكم على الفريق السالم بإعالة المريض مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الظروف والحاجة. 

‌ز- إذا غاب أحد الزوجين عن البيت ولم يمكن معرفة وجوده بعد أن يمر على غيابه خمس سنوات متوالية. 

المادة 63 
يمكن للفريق الذي له حق طلب فسخ الزواج أن يطلب فسخ الزواج (الطلاق) أو الهجر (الافتراق). 

المادة 64 
عندما تقدم الدعوى إلى الأبرشية يدعو رئيس محكمة البداية «الروحي» و «الجسماني» الفريقين أن يحضرا أمامهما ويسعيان لمصالحتهما. 

إذا لم يحضر المدعى عليه أو إذا استحالت المصالحة تحال القضية إلى محكمة البداية لأجل المحاكمة. 

وفي هذه الحالة يتخذ رئيسا محكمة البداية «الروحي» و «الجسماني» بالاتفاق التدابير الموقتة الضرورية بخصوص المسائل المستعجلة كسكن الزوجة والنفقة والعلاقات المالية بين الزوج والزوجة وحفظ الأولاد. 

المادة 65 
عند ثبوت أحد أسباب فسخ الزواج يمكن لمحكمة البداية أن تحكم بفسخ الزواج أو بالهجر. 

إذا كان المدعي لم يطلب إلا الهجر والمدعى عليه لم يثر طلب فسخ الزواج لا يمكن إعطاء الحكم بفسخ الزواج. 

المادة 66 
يمكن الحكم بالهجر من سنة إلى ثلاث سنوات. 

إذا لم يتصالح الزوج والزوجة في المدة المذكورة يمكن لأحدهما أن يطلب فسخ الزواج. 

المادة 67 
إذا كان سبب الهجر هو الزوج بسلوكه السيئ يلتزم بدفع نفقة زوجته وأولاده. 

وإذا كان سبب الهجر هي الزوجة يدفع الزوج نفقة أولاده فقط إذا كان هؤلاء مسلمين إلى الزوجة. 

المادة 68 
يمكن للفريق المتضرر مادياً أو معنوياً من الأمور التي سببت فسخ الزواج أن يطلب تعويضاً مادياً. 

في هذه الحالة تكون محكمة البداية صالحة لأن تحكم على الفريق المذنب بأن يدفع إلى الفريق البريء تعويضاً لقاء الضرر المادي أو المعنوي. 

المادة 69 
يمكن لمحكمة البداية التي أصدرت حكماً بفسخ الزواج أن تحرم الفريق المذنب من حق الزواج لمدة سنتين. 

يدخل في هذه المدة مدة الهجر التي يكون قد حكم بها سابقاً. 

يمكن للكاتوليكوس تقصير هذه المدة. 

المادة 70 
بحكم فسخ الزواج تنفك رابطة الزواج بين الزوج والزوجة وتنقطع واجبات الأمانة والمساعدة المتبادلة التي كانت عليهما. 

لا يحق بعد ذلك للمرآة أن تحمل شهرة عائلة زوجها. 

المادة 71 
بعد فسخ الزواج يكون الزوج والزوجة حرين من واجب تأمين الواحد معيشة الآخر. 

إنما إذا كان الزوج أو الزوجة البريء قد أصبح معسراً بسبب فسخ الزواج يمكن الحكم على الفريق الآخر بالنفقة بنسبة اقتداره لمدة ثلاث سنوات. 

إذا تزوج الزوج أو الزوجة المحكوم له بالنفقة وتخلص من حالة العسر أو إذا تحسنت حالته بصورة محسوسة يمكن قطع النفقة أو تخفيضها بناء على طلب المدين. 

المادة 72 
للزوج المطلق أو للزوجة المطلقة أن يتزوج بشرط أن يحترم مدة الحرمان أو العدة الملحوظة في هذا القانون. 

المادة 73 
لا يمكن للزوجين اللذين حصل بينهما فسخ زواج أن يتزوجا تكراراً مع بعضهما. 

إنما يمكن للكاتوليكوسية أن تأذن ذلك في ظروف غير اعتيادية. 

المادة 74 
يسلم حفظ الأولاد إلى الزوج الذي صدر حكم فسخ الزواج أو الهجر لمصلحته. 

ومع ذلك يمكن لمحكمة البداية أن تأخذ بعين الاعتبار حالة ومركز الفريقين ومصلحة الأولاد وأن تسلم الأولاد أو البعض منهم إلى الفريق المذنب.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 75 
إذا كان تسليم الأولاد إلى أحد الوالدين أو إلى الآخر يمكن أن يسبب فضيحة يمكن للمحكمة بالنظر إلى مصلحة أو مستقبل الأولاد أن تسلمهم إلى أنسب الأقرباء أو إلى شخص غريب أو إلى مؤسسة خيرية. 

المادة 76 
إذا حدثت حالة جديدة مثل زواج الأب أو الأم مع شخص آخر أو السفر إلى محل آخر أو وفاة أو إساءة التعامل أو السلوك تأخذ المحكمة عفواً أو بناء على طلب أحد الوالدين التدبير الأنسب حسب الظروف بما يختص الأولاد. 

المادة 77 
إن حقوق وواجبات الوالدين تجاه أولادهم وحقوق وواجبات الأولاد تجاه والديهم تبقى كما هي كانت في خلال الزواج ما عدا الحرمانات المقررة من قبل المحكمة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 

المادة 78 
إن الفريق الذي لم يسلم إليه الأولاد ملزم بأن يشترك حسب اقتداره في نفقات معيشتهم وتربيتهم. 

للفريق الذي لم يسلم إليه الأولاد أن يكون له علاقات شخصية مع أولاده ضمن حدود مناسبة ويمكن للمحكمة أن تقرر تدابير بهذا الخصوص. 

المادة 79 
البائنة هي كل الأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة التي تجلبها الزوجة معها تخفيضاً لمصاريف العائلة. 

المادة 80 
تؤسس البائنة عند الزواج. 

المادة 81 
تعتبر مخصصة للبائنة جميع الأموال التي عينتها الزوجة عند الزواج أو التي قدمها الوالدان أو الأقارب أو أي شخص آخر إلى الزوجة كبائنة. 

إذا استبدلت الأموال المذكورة في خلال الزواج بأموال أخرى تقوم هذه الأموال الأخيرة مقام الأموال الأولى بصفة بائنة. 

المادة 82 
يمكن للزوجة أن تخصص جميع أموالها للبائنة وحتى الأموال التي ستمتلكها في المستقبل. 

المادة 83 
إن أموال الزوجة الآتي بيانها لا تعتبر كبائنة. 

1- الأموال التي لم تكن قد خصصتها الزوجة للبائنة. 
2- الأموال التي تسلمتها من والديها أو من أقاربها أو من شخص آخر ليس كبائنة بل كهدية. 

المادة 84 
مؤسس البائنة مسئول عن الأموال المعينة وملزم بتسليمها دون تأخير وإذا حددت مهلة فعليه أن يسلم البائنة عند نهايتها. 

المادة 85 
إذا تأخر مؤسس البائنة عن تسليمها يلزم: 

‌أ- إذا كانت البائنة دراهم أن يدفع فائدتها. 
‌ب- إذا كانت البائنة منقولاً أو غير منقول ذا إيراد أن يدفع الإيرادات الحاصلة. 
‌ج- إذا كانت البائنة ليست من الأموال ذات الإيراد وثبت أن التأخير في التسليم سبب ضرراً أن يدفع العطل والضرر. 

المادة 86 
للرجل وحده أن يقيم الدعوى وأن يطلب استلام البائنة وفائدتها وإيرادها أو العطل والضرر ممن تعهد بها. 

المادة 87 
إن مدة مرور الزمن على دعوى طلب البائنة هي عشر سنوات ابتداء من تاريخ الإكليل. 

إذا كان تسليم البائنة خاضعاً لأجل تبتدئ مدة مرور الزمن من تاريخ انتهاء مدة الأجل. 

المادة 88 
يثبت تأسيس للبائنة إما بقيد المطرانية وإما بسند عادي موقع من الفريقين. 

إن تخصيص الأموال غير المنقولة يجب أن يسجل في الدوائر العقارية وفقاً لقوانين الدولة. 

المادة 89 
يمكن إثبات تسليم البائنة بشهادة الشهود على شرط وجود ابتداء بينة خطية. 

المادة 90 
إن البائنة هي في الأساس ملك الزوجة ولكن حق إدارتها واستثمارها يعود إلى الزوج، للزوج وحده أن يدير البائنة وأن يقبض إيراداتها وأن يجمع ثمارها وهو غير ملزم بأن يقدم كفالة ما لم يكن قد شرط ذلك عند تأسيس البائنة. 

المادة 91 
يمكن للزوجة أن تشترط عند تأسيس البائنة تخصيص لغاية الثلث من إيرادات البائنة إليها لحاجاتها الشخصية. 

المادة 92 
إذا كانت البائنة دراهم أو بضاعة يمكن بيعها وجعلها دراهم يحق للزوج أن يتصرف بها كملكه الخاص. 

المادة 93 
إذا كانت البائنة غير منقول أو أموالا غير قابلة البيع على الزوج أن يديرها بحسن نية كما يدير المرء ملكه الخاص. 

وإن كانت الزوجة مالكة هذه الأموال لا يحق لها بيعها. 

المادة 94 
يمكن للزوجة أن تهب أو تنقل البائنة إلى الغير بموافقة زوجها أو بإذن المحكمة في الحالات الآتية: 

‌أ- إذا كانت بحاجة أن تؤسس عملاً لأولادها الحاصلين لها من زوجها الحالي أو من زوجها السابق. 
‌ب- إذا كانت الزوجة قد أكملت الخامسة والأربعين من عمرها وليس لها أولاد أو فروع وترغب في أن تهب أموالها إلى غاية خيرية. 
وفي هذه الحالة يبقى حق الزوج بالانتفاع من ريع الأموال غير المنقولة محفوظاً 
‌ج- لتخلص الزوج أو الزوجة من الحبس أو من النفي. 
‌د- لنفقة العائلة. 
‌ه- لحفظ الأموال غير المنقولة إذا كان من الضروري إجراء تصليحات مهمة. 
‌و- إذا كانت البائنة جزءاً لا يتجزأ من عقار يقتضي بيعه لأجل تقسيمه. 

المادة 95 
يمكن للزوجة أن تهب أو تنقل البائنة إلى الغير بموافقة زوجها أو بإذن المحكمة في الحالات الآتية: 

‌أ- إذا كانت بحاجة أن تؤسس عملاً لأولادها الحاصلين لها من زوجها الحالي أو من زوجها السابق. 
‌ب- إذا كانت الزوجة قد أكملت الخامسة والأربعين من عمرها وليس لها أولاد أو فروع وترغب في أن تهب أموالها إلى غاية خيرية. 
وفي هذه الحالة يبقى حق الزوج بالانتفاع من ريع الأموال غير المنقولة محفوظاً 
‌ج- لتخلص الزوج أو الزوجة من الحبس أو من النفي. 
‌د- لنفقة العائلة. 
‌ه- لحفظ الأموال غير المنقولة إذا كان من الضروري إجراء تصليحات مهمة. 
‌و- إذا كانت البائنة جزءاً لا يتجزأ من عقار يقتضي بيعه لأجل تقسيمه. 

المادة 96 
إذا انفك الزواج بوفاة الزوجة بلا أولاد ترد البائنة إلى ورثة الزوجة. 

وإذا وجد نص في صك البائنة بهذا الخصوص فترد إلى مؤسس البائنة. 

المادة 97 
إذا انفك الزواج بوفاة الزوجة ولها أولاد فتنتقل البائنة إلى الأولاد ويديرها الوالد لغاية بلوغ الأولاد سن الرشد. 

المادة 98 
إذا كان الزوج غائباً ولا يمكن معرفة محل وجوده أو إذا كان الزوج والزوجة مهجورين فتأخذ محكمة البداية التدابير الموقتة بخصوص إدارة البائنة وريعها. 

يمكن أيضاً أخذ مثل هذا التدبير إذا أثبتت الزوجة أن الزوج يسيء التصرف بريع البائنة ولضرر العائلة. 

المادة 99 
إذا انفك الزواج بالطلاق ترد البائنة إلى الزوجة. 

ولكن في هذه الحالة تقرر محكمة البداية تدبيراً مناسباً فيما يتعلق بعيشة وتربية الأولاد. 

المادة 100 
ترد البائنة بالصورة الآتية: 

‌أ- إذا كانت دراهم يدفع المبلغ المقبوض بدون فائدة. 
‌ب- إذا كانت منقولاً يرد كما هو وإذا لم يوجد يدفع ثمنه. 
‌ج- إذا كانت غير منقولة ترد في الحالة التي كان عليها عندما توجب رده. 
‌د- إن الزوج أو ورثته لا يكونون مسئولين إلا عن الأضرار التي يكونون قد سببوها عن سوء نية. 
‌ه- تحسم المصاريف القانونية والاعتيادية. 

المادة 101 
يجب رد الأموال غير المنقولة والأغراض المنقولة دون تأخير. 

وإذا كان ما يجب رده دراهم يمكن للزوج أن يطلب مهلة على أن لا تتجاوز السنة. 

ليس للورثة حق بمهلة. 

المادة 102 
إن أموال الزوجة غير المخصصة للبائنة تكون ملكها الخاص. 

المادة 103 
إدارة أموال الزوجة تعود إليها. يمكن للزوج إدارتها بموافقة الزوجة. 

المادة 104 
إن محصول وإيرادات أموال الزوجة تعود إليها. 

يخصص ثلثها فقط إلى مصاريف العائلة ما لم يوجد اتفاق للزيادة. 

المادة 106 
تطبق في الأبوة والبنوة مواد القانون العام ولا داعي لتفاصيلها. 

المادة 128 
إن واجب رضاعة الأولاد يعود إلى الأم ابتداء من تاريخ الولادة لغاية سنتين. 

إن فسخ الزواج أو الهجر لا يمنع هذا الواجب. 

المادة 129 
إذا توفيت الأم أو استحال إلزامها إرضاع ولدها بسبب ما يكون حق تعيين المرضع عائداً إلى الأب وعند عدم وجود الأب لذوي الأب والأم العاقلين الأقرب فالأقرب. 

المادة 130 
تبتدئ مدة الحضانة من انتهاء زمن الرضاعة إلى أن يكمل الولد الذكر السابعة من عمره والبنت التاسعة من عمرها. 

يمكن لمحكمة البداية تمديد أو تقصير هذه المهل إذا كانت الظروف وخصوصاً مصلحة الأولاد اقتضت ذلك. 

المادة 131 
حضانة الولد تعود في أول الأمر إلى أمه إذا كانت غير متزوجة برجل غير والده وعرفت بحسن السلوك والأخلاق وبالمقدرة على تربية ولدها وصيانته. 

إذا توفيت الأم أو لم تتوفر فيها الشروط التي تخولها حق الحضانة تعود حضانة الولد إلى أبيه أو إلى من يعينه. 

المادة 132 
عند فسخ الزواج أو الهجر تقرر محكمة البداية التدبير الأنسب للولد وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون. 

المادة 133 
‌أ- إن الوالدين ملزمان بأن يعولا أولادهما لحين بلوغهم سن الرشد وأما بعد بلوغهم سن الرشد ففي حالة عجزهم فقط. 

‌ب- إن الأولاد ملزمون أن يعولوا والديهم إذا كانا في حالة العسر. 

المادة 134 
يحق للولد غير الشرعي أن يطلب من أمه الرضاعة والحضانة والنفقة إلى أن يبلغ سن الرشد. وبالصورة المتبادلة يلزم بأن يدفع نفقة إلى أمه في حالة العسر. 

المادة 135 
تعين النفقة من قبل محكمة البداية بناء على طلب صاحب الحق أو ممثله. 

تقدر قيمة النفقة بالأخذ بعين الاعتبار حاجات طالب النفقة واقتدار المتوجب عليه النفقة المالية. 

المادة 136 
إذا تخلص الفريق الذي يقبض النفقة من حالة العسر أو إذا تحسنت حالته بصورة محسوسة يمكن لمحكمة البداية بناء على طلب الفريق الذي يدفع النفقة أن تقطع النفقة بتاتاً أو أن تخفضها. 

وإذا أسيئت أو تحسنت حالة الفريق الذي يدفع النفقة يمكن تخفيض أو زيادة النفقة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل الأول ـ في عقد الخطبة/مادة 3/
ما هو شرط لمنع الزواج شرط لمنع الخطبة أيضاً
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل الأول ـ في عقد الخطبة/مادة 4/
الجنون المطبق على موانع عقد الخطبة، وإن طرأ بعد العقد يكون سبباً للفسخ
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل الأول ـ في عقد الخطبة/مادة 5/
موعد الزواج لا بد من الجلاء عنه في عقد الخطبة بصراحة، أما من قبل الخطيبين أو وكيلهما، وأما بتحديد من الرئاسة، فإن وقع إغفال لهذا الشرط وجب عقد الزواج بعد عام من عقد الخطبة للمقيمين في مقاطعة واحدة وبعد سنتين إذا كان أحدهما غائباً، ولكن لو طرأ على أحدهما مرض أو حدثت وفاة أب أو أم لأحدهما أو استلزمت محذورات قاهرة مثل سفر أحد الخطيبين فإن ميعاد الزواج يؤجل برضى الفريقين معاً، ومتى مر هذا الميعاد أو الميعاد المتفق عليه بالعقد أو المحدد بحكم الرئاسة ونكل الخطيب عن الزواج فللخطيبة أن تستدعي فسخ الخطبة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل الأول ـ في عقد الخطبة/مادة 6/
لا خطبة بغير عربون، ويصح أن تتبع عربون الخطبة هدايا بشرط تضمينها على من منهما يسبب الفسخ ويمتنع عن الزواج بلا عذر مشروع
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل الثاني ـ في العربون/مادة 7/
على الخطيب أن يقدم حين عقد الخطبة عربوناً وهو خاتم أو محبس مصحوب بأشياء أخرى يجب أن لا تتجاوز قيمتها خمسمائة أو ألفاً وخمسمائة أو ثلاثة آلاف قرش، وذلك على نسبة حالتهما المادية في المجتمع البشري
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل الثاني ـ في العربون/مادة 7/
على الخطيب أن يقدم حين عقد الخطبة عربوناً وهو خاتم أو محبس مصحوب بأشياء أخرى يجب أن لا تتجاوز قيمتها خمسمائة أو ألفاً وخمسمائة أو ثلاثة آلاف قرش، وذلك على نسبة حالتهما المادية في المجتمع البشري
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل الثالث ـ في هدايا الخطبة/مادة 8/
مسموح لأحد الخطيبين أن يقدم إلى الآخر أو أحد انسبائه أو لأقارب كل منهما هدية ما يحسن عنده، وللأصدقاء أن يقدموا هدية للخطيبين
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل الرابع ـ في الأحكام العامة للخطبة/مادة 9/
على الخطيبين منذ ارتباطهما حفظ الأمانة المتبادلة ومراعاة الحشمة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل الرابع ـ في الأحكام العامة للخطبة/مادة 10/
لا تقبل شهادة أحد الخطيبين للأخر ما دامت صلة الخطبة معقودة بينهما
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل الرابع ـ في الأحكام العامة للخطبة/مادة 11/
لا تقبل شهادة الخطيب لحميه ولا هذا لصهره
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل الرابع ـ في الأحكام العامة للخطبة/مادة 12/
إن لم يعمل الخطيب بمقتضى المادة التاسعة فتجاوزها ثم استنكف عن عقد الزواج لزمه تأدية بدل البكارة بنسبة أمثالها، والتضمينات التي تقررها المحكمة وفقد العربون وللمعتدى عليها أن تطالب بنفسها أو بواسطة وليها بمجازاته مدنياً ايضاً
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل الخامس ـ في فصم الخطبة/مادة 13/
فصم الخطبة يقع في الصور الآتية:ـ,أولاً ـ بوفاة أحدهما،,ثانياً بإيثار أحدهما العيشة الرهبانية،,ثالثاً ـ بتوافقهما على فصم الخطبة،,رابعاً ـ بندامة أحدهما،,خامساً ـ بظهور مانع يحول دون عقد الزواج بينهما،,سادساً ـ بتجاوز أحدهما الميعاد المعين لعقد الزواج على ما تبين في المادة الخامسة وكان الطلب من الخطيبة،,سابعاً ـ متى ثبت على أحدهما أنه لم يحفظ الأمانة للآخر أو ثبت عليه أن سيرته لا تطابق الأدب المسيحي,ثامناً ـ ان جن أحدهما,تاسعاً ـ إن طرأ على أحدهما ما يجعل حياته هي فقطر يعجزه عن كفالة الراحة لآخر,عاشراً ـ لسبب ديني أو أدبي أو صحي يطرأ على أحدهما ويتفق أصحاب الخبرة وتقضي المحكمة بأنه يجيز فصم الخطبة كي لا تقع مضرة على الآخر منهما
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل السادس/ أحكام فك الخطبة/مادة 14/
متى انحلت الخطبة بلا سبب من أحد الخطيبين أو بسبب إيثار أحدهما المعيشة الرهبانية يعاد العربون على بسيط الحال لمن قدمه أو لورثته,ومتى انحلت لسبب نشأ عن أحدهما، وجب على المسبب أن يقدم ضعف العربون الذي أخذه أو يخسر العربون الذي قدمه
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل السادس/ أحكام فك الخطبة/مادة 15/
إن انحلت الخطبة بوفاة أحد الخطيبين، ولم يكن المتوفى مسبباً قبل وفاته لعدم عقد الزواج، يعاد العربون على بسيط الحال لورثته
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل السادس/ أحكام فك الخطبة/مادة 16/
متى انحلت الخطبة بظهور مانع عن عقد الزواج، يرد العربون على بسيط الحال سواء كان هذا المانع معروفاً من الخطيبين أو غير معروف أو كان مما طرأ بعد عقد الخطبة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل السادس/ أحكام فك الخطبة/مادة 17/
إن حدث حل الخطبة بسبب من والد المخطوبة أو أمها أو جدها أو وليها الذي عقد الخطبة واستلم العربون لها بمقتضى ولايته، يرد المسبب المذكور ضعف العربون، وكذا حكم ولي الخطيب وإذا امتنع فلا يعقد عقد جديد قبل الإنتهاء من العقد الأول
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل السادس/ الهدايا/مادة 19/
متى انحلت الخطبة بسبب من أحد الخطيبين لا حق للمسبب منهما باسترداد هدايا الخطبة التي قدمها بذاته، أو بواسطة وليه وموافقته إذا كان تحت ولاية، وإن كان أخذ هدية يردها
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل السادس/ الهدايا/مادة 20/
متى انحلت الخطبة بسبب من والدي الخطيبين وأوليائهما فالهدايا المقدمة للمسبب منهما تسترجع إلى مهديها
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل السادس/ الهدايا/مادة 21/
الهدية التي يقدمها الخطيب إلى الخطيبة على أن تكون تحت مطلق سلطانها لا حكم لها متى تم عقد الزواج لأنها تكون إذ ذاك هدية زوج إلى زوجته
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل السادس/ الهدايا/مادة 22/
الهدية التي يقدمها الخطيب إلى الخطيبة يوم عقد الزواج يعمل بها إذا تقدمت في دار الخطيبة، ويسقط حكمها إذا تقدمت في دار الخطيب
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل السادس/ الهدايا/مادة 23/
الهدية التي يقدمها الخطيب إلى الخطيبة قبل عقد الخطبة حكمها ثابت على الدوام
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل السادس/ الهدايا/مادة 24/
متى انحلت الخطبة بوفاة أحد الخطيبين يبطل حكم هدايا الخطبة وترد إلى مهديها أو إلى ورثته
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل السادس/ الهدايا/مادة 25/
متى انحلت الخطبة فالهدايا التي يكون قد قدمها والد الخطيبين أو شخص ثالث إلى الخطيبين أو إلى والديهما لا تبطل بل تبقى معمولاً بها
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل السادس/ الهدايا/مادة 26/
متى انحلت الخطبة تجري تسوية مقتضيات الإنحلال في ما يتعلق بعربون الخطبة وبهداياها على ما مر بيانه، وإما في ما يتعلق بشرط التضمين فيجري حكم المادة السادسة، وفيما يتعلق بالتعويضات فيجري حكم المادة الآتية
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الأول/ الفصل السادس/ الهدايا/مادة 27/
الخطبة لا تخول أحد الخطيبين حق الإدعاء بإكراه الآخر على الزواج وإنما تخوله الإدعاء بما إذا كان يشاء إتمام الزيجة أم لا ويبين الميعاد وتحديده، وعند استنكاف أحدهما تخول الآخر الإدعاء بتغريمه بالعربون مضاعفاً وبهدايا الخطبة، وبوفاء شرط التضمين الذي جرى الإتفاق عليه، وإن لم يكن هذا الشرط موجوداً فالمطالبة بدفع تعويض تقدره المحكمة بالنسبة إلى حال المستنكف
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الأول ـ في عقد الزواج وشروطه/مادة 28/
الزواج هو اقتران الرجل بالمرأة اقتراناً شرعياً ومعاونتهما على العيشة الزوجية واشتراكهما في جميع الحقوق الدينية والمدنية المتقنة وتعاونهما في حالتي السراء والضراء وفي حمل أعباء العائلة وتربية الأولاد
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الأول ـ في عقد الزواج وشروطه/مادة 29/
يشترط لانعقاد الزواج ما يأتي:ـ,ـ1 رضى الزوجين بملء الحرية إذا كانا وليي أمريهما، وأما من هو تحت الولاية فرضى الأولياء بصراحة أو سكوت يقوم مقام الرضى، ولا يكون الرضى حراً تاماً إذا كان إكراه أو تغرير,ـ2 بلوغ سن الزواج، وهو في الذكر متى أتم الثامنة عشرة من عمره وفي الأنثى متى أتمت الخامسة عشرة من عمرها، ويؤذن لهما قبل ذلك بضرورة متى كانت الصحة والبنية تؤهلانهما,ـ3 عدم وجود مانع من موانع الزواج على ما سيرد في بابه,ـ4 عقد الزواج بإقامة الصلاة الكنائسية المفروضة من قبل كاهن أرثوذكسي مأذون بإقامة الخدم الدينية وقد رخصت له الرئاسة الروحية بمباركة الإكليل
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الأول ـ في عقد الزواج وشروطه/مادة 30/
إذا كان الأب غائباًَ ولم يعلم أمره وامتدت غيبته إلى ما يزيد عن الثلاث سنين، فلولده الحق بعد الزواج لنفسه من قبل الكنيسة متى بلغ سن الزواج ولا يتوقف إذ ذاك العقد على حضور الأب ورضاه ولكن يشترط رضى الوالدة أو الأقارب أو الرؤساء وفقاً لأحكام المادتين الثالثة والثلاثين والرابعة والثلاثين
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الأول ـ في عقد الزواج وشروطه/مادة 31/
إذا امتنع الأب بدون سبب معقول عن تزويج أبنائه وبناته البالغين سن الزواج يلزم بذلك ويجبر أيضاً على تجهيزهم جهاز المثل
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الأول ـ في عقد الزواج وشروطه/مادة 32/
المرأة التي بلغت سن الزواج ولم تبلغ سن الرشد متى ترملت من زواجها الأول فعند عقد الزواج ثانية يعقد لها برضاها
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الأول ـ في عقد الزواج وشروطه/مادة 33/
الباكر التي بلغت سن الزواج ولم تبلغ سن الرشد يشترط لأجل زواجها رضى أبيها ورضاها، وعند عدم وجود الأب رضى والدتها، وعند عدم وجود الوالدة رضى الأقارب، فإن اختلفوا فالحكم للرئيس
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الأول ـ في عقد الزواج وشروطه/مادة 34/
لا يعتد برضى الوصي عند عقد زواج من بلغ سن الزواج وهو تحت قيد الوصاية
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثاني ـ في الزيجات الممنوعة/في القرابة الدموية «العصبية» على خط مستقيم (وهم الأصول وإن علو والفروع وإن سفلوا)/مادة 35/
القرابة الدموية على خط مستقيم تمنع الزواج بين ذويها إلى مالا نهاية له، وعليه فالأقارب المتصلون شرعاً بالوضع أو بالطبع أي الأب والأم والجد والجدة فصاعداً إلى مالا نهاية له لا يتزوجون بالمستسفلين أي بالإبن والإبنة والحفيد والحفيدة وأولادهما إلى ما لا نهاية له وبالعكس
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثاني ـ في الزيجات الممنوعة/في القرابة الدموية (على خط منحرف) من الجوانب/مادة 36/
القرابة الدموية من الجوانب بين شخصين تمنع الزواج بينهما حتى الدرجة الخامسة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثاني ـ في الزيجات الممنوعة/في قرابة المصاهرة أي من جنسين:/مادة 37/
قرابة المصاهرة بين شخصين تمنع الزواج بينهما حتى الدرجة الخامسة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثاني ـ في الزيجات الممنوعة/في القرابة من ثلاثة أجناس:/مادة 38/
القرابة من ثلاثة أجناس بين شخصين تمنع الزواج بينهما حتى الدرجة الثالثة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثاني ـ في الزيجات الممنوعة/ في القرابة الروحية أي التي من المعمودية:/مادة 39/
لا يجوز للمعمد أن يتزوج من فليونته ولا من أمها ولا من ابنتها وهكذا لا يجوز للفليون
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثاني ـ في الزيجات الممنوعة/في القرابة من التبنيّي الرسمي:/مادة 40/
ليس للأقارب المتصلين الوضعيين أن يتزوجوا بالأقارب الوضعيين مهما سفلوا، ولكن إذا كان التبني قد حصل على بسيط الحال وليس بإقامة الصلاة والفرائض الكنائسية القانونية فليس من مانع إذ ذاك عن الزواج
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثاني ـ في الزيجات الممنوعة/ فيما إذا وجدت زيجة أولى:/مادة 41/
لا يجوز تعدد الزوجات
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثاني ـ في الزيجات الممنوعة/فيما إذا وجدت ولاية أو وصاية:/مادة 42/
ليس للولي أو الوصي أن يتزوج بمن هي تحت ولايته أو وصايته، ولا لأبنائهما وصغارهما بعد وقوع وفاتهما إلا إذا كان أبوها في حياته عقد خطبتها مع أحدهم أو أوصى بتزويجها من أحدهم، ولا يجوز أيضاً لأب الولي أو الوصي ولا لأخيهما القاصر الذي هو تحت ولايتهما أو وصايتهما التزوج باليتيمة التي لم تبلغ سن الرشد إلا بالحالة السابقة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثاني ـ في الزيجات الممنوعة/فيما إذا وجدت ولاية أو وصاية:/مادة 43/
الولي وابن الولي يمكنهما التزوج بالإبنة التي هي تحت الولاية متى صارت هي ولية أمرها ببلوغها سن الرشد
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثاني ـ في الزيجات الممنوعة/فيما إذا وجد الفسق:/مادة 44/
من ثبت عليه الفسق بامرأة محصنة أي ذات بعل لا يجوز له أن يتزوج بها فيما بعد
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثاني ـ في الزيجات الممنوعة/ في رجال الأكليروس:/مادة 45/
الأكليريكي من أية رتبة كان أو الراهب في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الشرقية لا يستطيع أن يرتبط بزواج
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثاني ـ في الزيجات الممنوعة/في الزواج للمرة الرابعة/مادة 46/
المترمل من زيجة ثالثة يمتنع عليه الزواج مرة رابعة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثالث ـ في كيفية إتمام عقد الزواج وأوليته والترخيص به/مادة 47/
يشترط لأجل عقد الزواج رخصة من رئيس كهنة الأبرشية الذي يعقد فيها الزواج
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثالث ـ في كيفية إتمام عقد الزواج وأوليته والترخيص به/مادة 48/
يصدر هذه الرخصة خطا رئيس الكهنة المحلي بناء على استئذان من كاهن طالبي الزواج
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثالث ـ في كيفية إتمام عقد الزواج وأوليته والترخيص به/مادة 49/
الكاهن يستأذن على مسؤوليته بطلب الإذن بالإكليل، وإذا أزمع أحد الطالبين الأرمل أن يعقد زواجاً للمرة الثانية أو الثالثة لأجل الحصول على طلب الإذن أن يثبت انفكاكه من الزواج السابق، وإذا كان كلا الطالبين أو أحدهما فقط من الأرثوذكس من بلدة أخرى أو من بلاد غريبة أو من مذهب آخر فيجب أن يستحصل على كتاب من الرئاسة التي ينتمي إليها في محل إقامته ليثبت عدم وجود مانع للزواج,إذا كان كلا الطالبين أو أحدهما من أبرشية غير التي سيعقد فيها الزواج يجب أن يستحصل على كتاب من الرئاسة الروحية لتلك الأبرشية تثبت فيه عدم وجود مانع من زواج الطالبين
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثالث ـ في كيفية إتمام عقد الزواج وأوليته والترخيص به/مادة 50/
الرئاسة الروحية التي تصدر كتاب الرخصة بعقد الزواج تقيد الرخصة في سجل ويعطى الإذن للكاهن المستأذن
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثالث ـ في كيفية إتمام عقد الزواج وأوليته والترخيص به/مادة 51/
كتاب الرخصة يجب أن يحتوي على اسم كل من طالبي الزواج ولقبه وصنعته ومسكنه وسنه وعلى الأمر بمباركة الإكليل، والكاهن المأذون بأن يبارك الإكليل هو المسؤول عن هذا الكتاب، وللرئاسة أن تمنع إعطاء الرخصة متى وجدت أسباباً مشروعة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثالث ـ في كيفية إتمام عقد الزواج وأوليته والترخيص به/مادة 52/
يبارك عقد الزواج وفقاً للأوامر الكنائسية الأرثوذكسية الشرقية أحد كهنة هذه الكنيسة المأذون وذو الصلاحية، بحضور اثنين على الأقل، عدا الإشبينين,ويعطي هذا الكاهن كلاً من الزوجين سنداً بحصول الإكليل يبين فيه تاريخ مباركة الإكليل وتاريخ الرخصة ونمرتها ومحل صدورها وأسماء العروسين والإشبينين ويمضيه ويختمه مع شاهدين أو أكثر حضروا بركة الإكليل
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الثالث ـ في كيفية إتمام عقد الزواج وأوليته والترخيص به/مادة 53/
يثبت عقد الزواج بالسند الآنف البيان وبشهادة الكاهن الذي تممه أو بسائر الوسائل المشروعة ما عدا يمين الزوجين وإقرارهما
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الرابع ـ في الإعتراضات على عقد الزواج/مادة 54/
يمكن أن يقيم الإعتراض على الرخص قبل إجراء الإكليل الأشخاص الآتي الجلاء عنهم,ـ1 الزوج أو الزوجة أو أحد الخطيبين،,ـ2 الولدان وعند عدم وجودهما أو امتناعهما فالجدود والجدات من الآباء والأمهات. وعند عدم وجود هؤلاء فكل من يأتي بعدهم من الأنسباء أو ذي خبرة كل بإيراده الموانع الشرعية,ـ3 من كان ولياُ على واحد من المطلوب إكليلهما عند عدم وجود أحد من الأقارب ذوي الصلة القربى وكذلك أخوهما وأختهما بإيضاح عدم كفاءة الطرفين أو أحدهما,ـ4 الزوج المطلق وأقارب الزوج المتوفى الأعلون والأدنون بإيضاح المانع الوارد في المادة الرابعة والأربعين
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الرابع ـ في الإعتراضات على عقد الزواج/مادة 55/
يقام الإعتراض كما تقام الدعوى طبقاً لأصول المحاكمات في المحاكم الكنائسية ويرفع إلى رئيس الأبرشية الذي من صلاحياته أن يصدر رخصة الزواج سواء أصدرها أو لم يصدرها، وهذا يحيله إلى المحكمة الروحية ذات الصلاحية، وبعد تعيين اليوم والساعة والمحل لأجل المحاكمة تأمر المحكمة حسب الأصول بتبليغ الإعتراض إلى الطالبين الزواج وبوجوب حضورهما لدى المحكمة للتدقيق في الإعتراض، ويمكن رفع هذا الإعتراض بواسطة الكاهن المزمع أن يبارك الإكليل، وعلى هذا أن يرفعه حالاً إلى المحكمة الروحية ويعطي إلى المعترض علماً مشعراً برفعه وتقديمه
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الرابع ـ في الإعتراضات على عقد الزواج/مادة 56/
متى أقام الإعتراض أحد أصحاب الحقوق بموجب المادة الخامسة والخمسين وما يليها يتوقف الإذن أو الإكليل حتى تقر المحاكم الإيجابية قرارها النهائي البات في ذلك
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الرابع ـ في الإعتراضات على عقد الزواج/مادة 57/
يرد الإعتراض بقرار من المحكمة أو بالعدول عنه أمامها

----------


## هيثم الفقى

فيما لو كان الإعتراض لا يمس القانون الكنائسي
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/الفصل الرابع ـ في الإعتراضات على عقد الزواج/مادة 58/
يحق أن يطلب رد الإعتراض الزوج أو الزوجة المعترض على زواجها وذلك بصورة الدفاع في الدعوى التي تقام أمام المحكمة الروحية التي رفع إليها الإعتراض وهذه الدعوى ترى بغاية السرعة طبقاً لأصول المحاكمات المتداولة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل الخامس: أحكام خرق حدود الزواج وفسخه/مادة 59/
إذا جرى عقد زواج خلافاً للشريعة الكنائسية الأرثوذكسية يمكن أن يطلب فسخه وإبطاله بإقامة دعوى أو اعتراض من قبل أصحاب الحق المذكورين بالمادة الرابعة والخمسين، وإن كانوا غير راشدين أي لم يكملوا السنة الحادية والعشرين من عمرهم فأولياءهم على مقتضى الشريعة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل الخامس: أحكام خرق حدود الزواج وفسخه/مادة 59/
إذا جرى عقد زواج خلافاً للشريعة الكنائسية الأرثوذكسية يمكن أن يطلب فسخه وإبطاله بإقامة دعوى أو اعتراض من قبل أصحاب الحق المذكورين بالمادة الرابعة والخمسين، وإن كانوا غير راشدين أي لم يكملوا السنة الحادية والعشرين من عمرهم فأولياءهم على مقتضى الشريعة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل الخامس: أحكام خرق حدود الزواج وفسخه/مادة 60/
عندما يطلب إبطال الزواج لعدم حصول الموافقة الحرة بسبب إكراه أو تغرير أحد الزوجين، يقيم هذه الدعوى حينئذ أحدهما الذي لم يحصل موافقته بملء الحرية، إلا إذا وافق برضاه واختياره بعد تتميم الزواج ولم يقم الحجة للحال أمام الرئاسة الروحية ذات الصلاحية
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل الخامس: أحكام خرق حدود الزواج وفسخه/مادة 61/
عندما يطلب إبطال الزواج لعدم الموافقة من الوالدين هم أولياء الزوجين العتيدين يمكن أن يطلب هذا الإبطال الوالدون والأولياء فقط، وإنما يصرف النظر عنه إذا اتضح أن هؤلاء ممن لا يعارضون في زواج من هم تحت ولا يتهم، أو أنهم يتحملون أن يعيش هو تحت ولايتهم على رأيه الخاص أو إذا لم يوجد سبب معقول يمنع مثل هذه الزيجة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل الخامس: أحكام خرق حدود الزواج وفسخه/مادة 62/
عندما يطلب إبطال الزواج بسبب سن الزوجين العتيدين يمكن أن يعرض أمر إبطاله والدا هذين الزوجين وأخوتهما والزوجان نفسهما فقط,ويطوى عن هذا الأمر كشحا إذا بلغ الزوج الجديد السن المطلوبة شرعاً بعد عقد الزواج قبل إقامة الدعوى
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل الخامس: أحكام خرق حدود الزواج وفسخه/مادة 63/
عندما يطلب إبطال الزواج لمانع من موانع الزيجة المتقدم ذكرها أو لعدم تلاوة الصلوات المفروضة قانوناً، أو لكون الكاهن الذي أجراها غير مأذون، يمكن أن يقوم بهذا الطلب الأشخاص الآتي الجلاء عنهم:ـ,أولاً: أحد الزوجيين,ثانياً: الزوج الذي ألحقت به الزيجة الثانية ضرراً,ثالثاً: الأقارب المتصلون لأحد الزوجين,ولرئيس الكهنة المحلي أن يصدر عفواً حكماً بإبطال الزيجة الجارية خلافاً للناموس إذا كان قد حصل بسببها عثرة عظيمة في رعيته
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل الخامس: أحكام خرق حدود الزواج وفسخه/مادة 64/
الحكم في صحة زيجة أو عدمها عائد للمحاكم الروحية ذات الصلاحية، والإقرار واليمين من الزوجين لا يجوز اعتبارهما برهاناً على الزوجية
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل الخامس: أحكام خرق حدود الزواج وفسخه/مادة 65/
إذا جرى عقد زواج غير ممنوع بدون إذن الرئاسة الروحية فالكاهن الذي أجراه يجازى بموجب القوانين الشريفة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السادس ـ في الزيجات المختلطة بين المسيحيين الأرثوذكسيين والمسيحيين غير الأرثوذكسيين/مادة 66/
إن أمثال هذه الزيجات يسمح بها الآن تساهلاً على الشروط المبينة أدناه:
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السادس ـ في الزيجات المختلطة بين المسيحيين الأرثوذكسيين والمسيحيين غير الأرثوذكسيين/مادة 67/
من المحتم على المسيحية الغير الأرثوذكسية المزمعة أن تتزوج برجل أرثوذكسي:ـ,أولاً ـ أن تستحصل على شهادة من الرئاسة الروحية التي تنتسب إلهيا تنطق بأنها حرة في أن ترتبط بزواج بخلوها من مانع مشروع,ثانياً ـ أن تتعهد أن ترجع إلى الرئاسة الروحية الأرثوذكسية والمحاكم الكنائسية الأرثوذكسية وشرائعها في كل دعوى زوجية تتكون بينها وبين رجلها الأرثوذكسي الذي ستقترن به، وكذلك في أمر إعالة الأولاد الذي يحصلون من هذا الزواج وتربيتهم وتعليمهم وتهذيبهم على مقتضى المبادئ والمعتقدات الأرثوذكسية
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السادس ـ في الزيجات المختلطة بين المسيحيين الأرثوذكسيين والمسيحيين غير الأرثوذكسيين/مادة 68/
بناء على الشهادة والتعهد المتقدم ذكرهما في السابقة وعلى وجود مانع للرجل الأرثوذكسي من الزواج تصدر المأذونية للكاهن الأرثوذكسي القانوني بإجراء الإكليل
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السادس ـ في الزيجات المختلطة بين المسيحيين الأرثوذكسيين والمسيحيين غير الأرثوذكسيين/مادة 69/
جرى التعامل في مثل هذه الظروف أن يعقد الإكليل الكاهن القانوني المأذون للطائفة التي ينتسب إليها الرجل
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن شخصية الزوجين/مادة 70/
الزوجان يلتزمان بأن يحافظا على الأمانة الزوجية والإحترام المتبادل وأن يعيشا سوية ويتحملا بمخافة الله ما طرأ على كل واحد منهما من ضروب التعاسة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن شخصية الزوجين/مادة 71/
الرجل هو رأس المرأة والعائلة وعليه أن يقوم بإعاشة امرأته ما داما زوجين وذلك على نسبة أمثاله ما لم تكن ناشزة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن شخصية الزوجين/مادة 72/
على الرجل أن يفي ما على المرأة من الديون العادلة ومصاريف معالجتها في أمراضها ومصاريف دفنها والصلاة على نفسها
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن شخصية الزوجين/مادة 73/
المرأة تتخذ لقب زوجها وتابعيته وتشترط بطبقته الإجتماعية وتحفظ ذلك حتى بعد مماته ما دامت في حالة الترمل، وتقطن في بيت زوجها ولها أن تسكن معه المسكن الشرعي الواحد بعينه وتتبعه إلى حيثما أقام
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن شخصية الزوجين/مادة 74/
المرأة لاتلتزم بأن تتبع على الدوام تابعية زوجها ومذهبه كلما غير إحداهما بل لها أن تحتفظ بما كان عليه زوجها في حين عقد الزواج
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن شخصية الزوجين/مادة 75/
المرأة الموسرة تلتزم بأن تعين زوجها المعسر
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن شخصية الزوجين/مادة 76/
إن رؤي بعد طلاق الرجل أن المرأة حامل فأما أن يكون على رأيها أو على رأي الرجل، أما في حالة اعترافها هي بأنها حامل فتلتزم بأن تعلن ذلك للرجل في ظرف ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ الطلاق، وبأن تقبل عندها من تلاحظ أمر الجنين حتى الولادة متى أرسل لها زوجها المطلق شخصاً لأجل هذه الملاحظة,وأما في حالة إنكارها بأنها حامل فتلتزم بأن تذعن للفحص من قبل ثلاث قابلات تعينهن المحكمة ذات الإختصاص ولقبول من يلاحظ أمر الجنين عندها في حالة ثبوت حملها
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن شخصية الزوجين/مادة 77/
إن رؤي بعد موت الرجل أن المرأة حامل فأما أن يكون ذلك على رأيها أو على رأي ورثة الرجل، أما في حالة اعترافها بأنها حامل فتلتزم بأن تعلن ذلك لورثة رجلها في ظرف ثلاثين يوماً من تاريخ الوفاة، وبأن تقبل عندها من يلاحظ أمر الجنين حتى الولادة متى أرسل هؤلاء الورثة شخصاً لأجل هذه الملاحظة، وأما في حالة إنكارها بأنها حامل فتلتزم بأن تذعن للفحص من قبل ثلاث قابلات تعينهن المحكمة ذات الإختصاص ولقبول من يلاحظ أمر الجنين في حالة ثبوت حملها
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن الأولاد والأقرباء/مادة 78/
من المتحتم على الزوجين وأقاربهما المستعلين بوجه العموم وعلى الأم أيضاً أن ينفقوا على أولادهم وصغارهم المعسرين والضعفاء وذوي الحاجة إن كانت حال الأولين تمكنهم من ذلك
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن الأولاد والأقرباء/مادة 79/
عند عدم وجود فسخ يقدم الأب على الأم في أمر تربية أولادهما ما لم تكن المحكمة قد رأت أن الأب غير مستحق أو غير كفؤ لأن يعني بأمر تربية أولاده لاختلال عقله أو لعلة أخرى أو لأن الإبن مفتقر إلى حضانة والدته بسبب صغر سنه
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن الأولاد والأقرباء/مادة 80/
حصول الفسخ يرجح غير المسبب من الزوجين في أمر تربية أولادهما، إلا إذا ارتبطت الأم الغير المسببة بزواج ثان فالأب يتولى تربية الأولاد
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن الأولاد والأقرباء/مادة 81/
إذا وجد عند الأبناء والأحفاد ثروة كافية يلتزمون بالإنفاق على والديهم وأقاربهم المستعلين المعسرين والضعفاء وذوي الحاجة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن الأولاد والأقرباء/مادة 82/
إذا كان أحد هؤلاء الثلاثة قائماً بالإنفاق لا يحق أن يطالب الآخرين بشيء يفرضه عليهم وذلك لأنه يعد متبرعاً
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن الأولاد والأقرباء/مادة 83/
عند وجود الأحوال المبينة سابقاً على الولد الطبيعي الغير الشرعي أن ينفق على أمه وبالعكس والجد أب الأم ينفق على سبطه
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/ بشأن الأولاد والأقرباء/مادة 84/
إذا لم يتفق على النفقة بالتراضي فإنها تفرض قضاء على نسبة احتياجات طالبها وحالته الإجتماعية وثروة الملتزم بالنفقة وتحسب ما دامت الحاجة إليها وتعدل بالزيادة والنقصان أو تبطل إبطالاً كاملاً متى طرأ تغيير على ثروة الملتزم بالنفقة والمستحق النفقة أو متى ارتكب المستحق النفقة جريمة ضد المنفق عليه يستحق لأجلها العقاب
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/بشأن ثروة الزوجين/مادة 85/
كل واحد من الزوجين هو سيد ثروته الخاصة، وله أن يتصرف بها كما يرى ما لم يكن قد جرى الإتفاق بينهما على غير ذلك عند عقد الزواج أو بعقد مستقل يعد بحكم الداخل في صلب عقد الزواج أو استدركت الشريعة هذا الأمر بينهما بنوع خاص
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/بشأن ثروة الزوجين/مادة 86/
باطل كل اتفاق يحدث تغييراً في الحقوق القانونية لأي من الزوجين في ما جاءت الشريعة بتحريمه
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/بشأن ثروة الزوجين/مادة 87/
بعد تتميم الزواج لا يجوز على الإطلاق لأحد الزوجين أن ينفرد في تبديل الإتفاقات الزوجية لا بإجراء عقد بين الأحياء ولا بوصية
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/بشأن ثروة الزوجين/مادة 88/
كل مال حصل للزوجة بعد عقد الزواج يعتبر بظاهر الحال للزوج حتى يقوم الدليل بخلافه
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس /الباب الثاني ـ في الزواج/ الفصل السابع ـ في أحكام الزواج/بشأن ثروة الزوجين/مادة 89/
كل مال تملكه المرأة بكد يمينها فيما خلا الأعمال البيتية يختص بها
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 90/
البائنة هو كل ما يتفق على تقديمه بصورة عامة أو خاصة شفاها أو خطاً من والدي المرأة أو من المرأة نفسها، وخطأ من شخص آخر على سبيل جهاز للمرأة تخفيفاً من أعباء الزواج وهي اختيارية
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 91/
يشترط لنفاذ اتفاقية البائنة قبل الزواج أو بعده ما يأتي:ـ,أولاً ـ زواج شرعي مزمع أن يحصل أو هو حاصل بين شخصين,ثانياً ـ أن يكون مقدم البائنة أياً كان حر الإرادة والتصرف مختاراً بالغاً من العمر إحدى وعشرين سنة على الأقل,ثالثاً ـ شيء مملوك يقدم ليكون بائنة,رابعاً ـ شخص تقدم البائنة لأجله تخفيفاً لأثقال الزواج,خامساً ـ تعهد بإعطاء البائنة بموجب اتفاقية خطية عامة أو خاصة، أو اتفاقية غير خطية يكتفي بالشهود لإثباتها، أو بتسليم البائنة. وإن لم تتم هذه الشروط تبطل البائنة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 92/
يلزم المتعهد بالبائنة أو ورثته بعد موته تقديم البائنة على وجه من الوجوه مع رباها أيضاً
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 93/
البائنة المقدمة من الأم أو أقارب الأم المستعلين أو سواهم من الأنسباء أو من الزوجة نفسها يقال لها البائنة للإستغلال
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 94/
البائنة المقدمة من الأب أو من أقارب الأب المستعلين من مالهم أو بناء على أمرهم أو بواسطتهم تدعى البائنة الأبوية
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 95/
البائنة المقدمة من غير الأشخاص المار ذكرهم في المادتين الثالثة والتسعين والرابعة والتسعين تدعى البائنة الخارجية وهذه البائنة هي هبة للمرأة وحدها من مقدمها الذي لا يحق له الرجوع بها
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 96/
البائنة التي تقدم بشرط أن ترجع إلى مقدمها عند فك صلة الزواج يقال لها مستحقة الرجوع
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 97/
البائنة المحددة قيمتها أو ثمنها بدراهم معينة تدعى مقومة وإلا فتدعى غير مقومة وحكم المقومة إن ما يلحق بها من الخطر يضمنه الرجل لأنه مسؤول عن فسادها وفنائها، وحكم الغير المقومة إن ما يصيبها من الخطر عائد ضمانه على المرأة لأنها مسؤولة عن فسادها وفنائها
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 98/
التعهد بالبائنة تجب المطالبة به حالما يتم عقد الزواج، ويسقط حكم البائنة إن لم يعقد الزواج
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 99/
يسقط حكم تقديم البائنة لو كانت موافقة مقدم البائنة الخارجية قد جرت على أثر خداع وتغرير
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 100/
الأشخاص المكلفون بالتجهيز هم الآتية أسماؤهم:ـ,أب الشخص المجهز، وعند عدم وجوده فأقارب الأب المستعلون دائماً,ثم الأم فقط لعلة هامة ثابتة بالتجربة تعينها المحكمة أو لعلة صريحة مشروحة
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 101/
ما يأتي يصح أن يكون بائنة:ـ,أولاً: منقول أو غير منقول قابل للإستبدال أو غير قابل للإستبدال، مملوك من مقدم البائنة أو من غيره وحينئذ يلتزم بثمنه،,ثانياً: حق في منقول أو في غير منقول، فوائد، منفعة، استغلال، وهلمّ جرّا,ثالثاً: سند على مقدم البائنة أو على شخص ثالث,رابعاً ـ دين على أخذ البائنة,خامساً: إرث أو وصية
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 102/
لا حكم لوعد الزوجة بالبائنة متى لم تعين قيمتها أو لم تعين شيئاً صريحاً
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 103/
وعد الأب بتقديم بائنة غير معينة تعهد يعمل به وقيمتها تتعين على قول رجل عدل أو رجال عدول
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 104/
البائنة الموعود بها تقدم دائماً من مال مقدمها وهو يلتزم بها. وأما بعد موته فيلتزم بها ورثته القابضون على تركته
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 105/
إذا كان الأب معسراً وله ابن بحالة اليسر فعلى هذا الإبن الموسر أن يجهز أخته المزمعة على الزواج تجهيز مثلها
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 106/
الأم لا تجبر على تجهيز ابنتها إلا بحكم الشريعة أو لعلة ثابتة بالتجربة، ولا الأب من مال زوجته متى كانت هي لا تريد، على أنها إذا تعهد بذلك لزمها الوفاء
قانون الحق العائلي لطائفة الأرثوذكس / الباب الثالث ـ في البائنة ـ الدوطة/ الفصل الأول ـ تحديد البائنة وشروطها وأنواعها/مادة 107/
الأم غير الأرثوذكسية التي لها ابنة أرثوذكسية حكمها حكم الأم الأرثوذكسية في أمر التجهيز

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كتاب الأحكام الشرعية في الأحوال الشخصية للموسويين 
المادة 1 
الخطبة عقد يتفق به الخاطبان على أن يتزوجا ببعضهما شرعاً في أجل مسمى بمهر مقدر يتفقان عليها 

المادة 2 
القاصرة يجوز لوالدها أن يخطب لها وإذا كانت يتيمة جاز لوالدتها أو أحد أخوتها أن يخطبوا لها 

المادة 3 
الراشدة أمرها في يدها ولكن جرت العادة أن والدها ينوب عنها متى كانت الخطبة بقبولها كما جرت العادة أيضاً أن اليتيمة ينوب عنها والدتها أو أحد أخوتها أو أحد أقاربها 

المادة 4 
الخاطب أمره في يده ولا يجوز أن ينوب عنه أحد إلا بتوكيل 

المادة 5 
يصح فسخ الخطبة بإرادة الاثنين أو إبطالها بإرادة أحدهما 

المادة 6 
لا تعد الخطبة شرعية إلا بالعهد الشرعي المعروف بالقنيان 

المادة 7 
يجوز توثيق الخطبة بعقد كتابي يشتمل على القنيان وعلى غرامة يلتزم بها من يعدل عن الخطبة من المتعاقدين 

المادة 8 
ناقض الخطبة لا يلزمه دفع شيء آخر غير الغرامة المضروبة 

المادة 9 
ومع ذلك فالغرامة تسقط إذا وجد سبب من الأسباب الآتي بيانها: 

أولاً ـ إذا ظهر بأحد الخاطبين عيب لم يكن يعلم به الخاطب الآخر 

ثانياً ـ إذا طرأ العيب أو حدث جنون ومرض معد بعد الخطبة 

ثالثاً ـ إذا ثبت شرعاً على أحد العائلتين ارتكاب الفحشاء 

رابعاً ـ إذا اعتنق قريب أحد العائلتين ديانة أخرى أو مذهباً آخر 

خامساً ـ إذا ساء سلوك الخاطب أو أسرف 

سادساً ـ إذا اتضح أن الخاطب عديم التكسب 

سابعاً ـ إذا علم الخاطب أن المخطوبة مات لها زوجان 

المادة 10 
إذا توفي أحد الخاطبين بطلت الخطبة ولا غرامة وردت الهدايا كنص المادة (14) 

المادة 11 
إذا قضت السلطة الشرعية باستحقاق الغرامة ولم يحصل دفعها ومات الملزم بها لزمت تركته 

المادة 12 
وفاة أب المخطوبة أو المتعهد بالغرامة لا تبطل العقد بل ينفذ وتسري الغرامة على الورثة 

المادة 13 
إذا غير أحد الخاطبين إقامته من بلدة إلى بلدة فلا يجبر الآخر على الانتقال معه وتحق له الغرامة إلا إذا كان السفر إجبارياً فإن الغرامة في هذه الحالة تسقط 

المادة 14 
إذا أهدى أحد الخاطبين شيئاً إلى الآخر وجب على المهدى إليه رده أو دفع قيمته إذا أفقده غير أن الهدية إذا كانت من المستهلكات أو مما يتلف طبعاً بالاستعمال فردها أو تعويض قيمتها غير واجب 

المادة 15 
للخطبة مع ذلك أحكام وقواعد متبعة في مصنفين باللغة العبرية أحدهما اسمه نفيه شالوم بالإسكندرية، والثاني اسمه نهر مصرايم بمصر، فكل خطبة تكون مخالفة لتلك الأحكام والقواعد لا يصح التمسك بها أو المقاضاة بشأنها أمام السلطة الدينية 

المادة 16 
الزواج فرض على كل إسرائيلي 

المادة 17 
الدين والمذهب شرط لصحة العقد فإذا كان أحد الاثنين من غير الدين أو من مذهب آخر فلا يجوز العقد بينهما وإلا كان باطلاً 

المادة 18 
يصح أن يعقد بين اثنين كان أحدهما أجنبياً ثم اعتنق الدين أو المذهب اعتناقاً شرعياً 

المادة 19 
إذا ارتد الإسرائيلي ثم تزوج شرعاً بإسرائيلية صح العقد كذلك إذا ارتدت الإسرائيلية ثم تزوجت بإسرائيلي 

المادة 20 
لائق لزواج الرجل ثمانية عشر عاماً 

المادة 23 
يجوز الزواج بعد بلوغ الثالثة عشرة سنة بالنسبة للرجل واثنتي عشرة سنة ونصفا بالنسبة للزوجة وبحيث أن تنبت عانتها ولو شعرتين 

المادة 24 
يجوز زواج الصغيرة بولاية أبيها متى أراد أو متى أرادت أمها أو أحد أخوتها إذا كانت يتيمة ورضيت 

المادة 25 
الصغيرة المتزوجة بولاية أبيها لا ينقض عقدها إلا بالطلاق ولو ادعت أن زواجها بغير قبولها 

المادة 26 
تنقضي ولاية الأب في تزويج الصغيرة بطلاقها أو بوفاة زوجها 

المادة 27 
للصغيرة اليتيمة التي زوجتها أمها أو أحد أخوتها فسخ العقد 

المادة 28 
يقع الفسخ شرعاً بقولها أمام شاهدين أنا لا أقبل فلاناً زوجاً لي ولا أريد أن أبقى زوجة له أو قولها أنني أفسخ عقد زواجي أو إذا زوجت نفسها من آخر 

المادة 29 
يصح الفسخ بلا إشهاد من اليتيمة إذا وقع زواجها قبل بلوغها بست سنين 

المادة 30 
لحق الفسخ حد هو الحمل إذا تجاوز الإثنتي عشرة سنة ولو بيوم مع نبت شعر العانة 

المادة 31 
الفسخ من الصغيرة يسقط حقها في المهر دون مؤجل الصداق 

المادة 32 
يجمل بالسلطة الشرعية أن تمنع زواج الصغيرة تحاشياً من الفسخ فيما بعد 

المادة 33 
القاصر لا يطلق بل يفسخ وإنما هو يطلق إذا رشد واختلى بزوجته 

المادة 34 
لا ولاية ولا سلطة لأحد على العاقدين في حال بلوغهما سن الرشد المنوه عنه في المادة 23 

المادة 35 
لا يجوز العقد على امرأة غير خالية أو غير ثابت طلاقها شرعاً أو وفاة زوجها 

المادة 36 
المتوفى زوجها إذا لم يترك أولاداً وكان له شقيق أو أخ لأبيه عدت له زوجة شرعاً ولا تحل لغيره ما دام حياً إلا إذا تبرأ منها كنص المادة 43 

المادة 37 
لا يصح العقد مع وجود قرابة تحريم أو مانع شرعي 

المادة 38 
قرابة التحريم نوعان: نوع لا ينعقد فيه العقد ولا يحتاج إلى طلاق والأولاد لا يعدون شرعيين، ونوع يكون فيه العقد باطلاً ويجبر الرجل على الطلاق ولا يعد أولاده غير شرعيين 

المادة 39 
محرمات النوع الأول هن: الأم، والبنت، وبنت البنت، وبنت الابن، وامرأة العم لأب، وبنت الزوجة، وبنت بنتها، وبنت ابنها والحماة، وأمها، والأخت، والعمة، والخالة، وامرأة الأب، وامرأة الابن، وامرأة الأخ، وأخت الزوجة 

المادة 40 
محرمات النوع الثاني هن: الجدة، وامرأة الجد، وامرأة ابن الابن، وامرأة ابن البنت، وبنت بنت الابن، وبنت ابن الابن، وبنت بنت البنت، وبنت ابن البنت، وبنت بنت ابن الزوجة، وبنت بنت بنت الزوجة، وجدة أبي الزوجة، وجدة أم الزوجة، وجدة الجد، وامرأة العم لأم، وامرأة الخال 

المادة 41 
لا قياس في المحرمات بنوعيها فهن مستثنيات حصراً علون أو سفلن وما عداهن حلال 

المادة 42 
يجوز التزوج بأخت الزوجة إذا توفيت 

المادة 43 
تبرؤ سلف الزوجة المتوفى زوجها عن غير عقب من التزوج بها منصوص على طريقته في سفر التثنية بالإصحاح 25 

المادة 44 
يحرم التزوج بغير الشرعيين ذكوراً وإناثاً من محرمات النوع الأول فإذا حصل التزوج مع ذلك أكره الزوجان على الطلاق وإذا ولدا عدت أولادهما أيضاً غير شرعيين 

المادة 45 
يحرم التزوج بمن كان مردود الخصيتين أو مخصيهما كلتيهما أو أحدهما أو مجبوب الإحليل 

المادة 46 
يحرم على الكاهن التزوج بالمطلقة منه أو من غيره، وبالزانية، فإذا تزوج أجبر على الطلاق وإذا أعقب كان النسل خارجاً عن الكهنوت والمرآة من هذا النسل لا تحل لكاهن 

المادة 47 
الجنون المطبق في أحد الاثنين مانع من الزواج وإلا كان باطلاً 

المادة 48 
إنما ينعقد زواج الأخرس أو الخرساء بواسطة السلطة الشرعية 

المادة 49 
المطلقة أو الأرملة لا يجوز العقد عليها قبل انقضاء عدتها اثنين وتسعين يوماً يحسب منها يوم الطلاق أو الوفاة، صبية كانت أو مسنة ومقيمة مع زوجها أو بمعزل عنه حتى ولو لم يدخل عليها 

المادة 50 
الحامل وأم الرضيع لا يجوز العقد عليها قبل الوضع أو قبل بلوغ الرضيع أربعة وعشرين شهراً فطم أو لم يفطم

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 51 
ممنوع الزواج أيام السبوت وأيام الأعياد المنهي عن العمل فيها سواء أوائلها أو أواخرها أو أوساطها 

المادة 52 
كذلك التسعة أيام الأولى من شهر آب والأربعة وعشرون التالية لعيد الفصح ممنوع الزواج فيها وإنما يجوز فيها التقديس عند الضرورة 

المادة 53 
على الزوج أن يعتزل العمل سبعة أيام من يوم زواجه ولو لم يكن أول زواج له متى كانت الزوجة بكراً، فإذا كانت ثيباً فثلاثة أيام وإذا كانت أول زوجة فسبعة 

المادة 54 
لا ينبغي للرجل أن يكون له أكثر من زوجة وعليه أن يحلف يميناً على هذا حين العقد وإن كان لا حجر ولا حصر في متن التوراة 

المادة 55 
إذا كان الرجل في سعة من العيش ويقدر أن يعدل أو كان له مسوغ شرعي جاز له أن يتزوج بأخرى 

المادة 56 
أركان العقد ثلاثة: 

الأول: تسمية المرآة على الرجل وتقديسها عليه بقبولها ولو بخاتم يعطيه إليها يداً بيد بحضرة شاهدين شرعيين قائلاً لها بالعبرية تقدست لي زوجة بهذا الخاتم أو بكذا إن كان شيئاً آخر. 

الثاني: العقد شرعياً مكتوباً 

الثالث: الصلاة الدينية صلاة البركة بحضرة عشرة رجال على الأقل 

المادة 57 
الزوجة بلا تقديس لا تعد زوجة شرعاً 

المادة 58 
يجب أن يكون الشيء ملك الرجل والخاتم يلزم أن لا يكون بحجر ولو ثميناً 

المادة 59 
التقديس من الصغير غير معتبر شرعاً 

المادة 60 
يجوز تقديس وإرجاء الركنين الآخرين ولكن الزوجة ترتبط شرعاً فلا تحل لآخر إلا بالطلاق أو الوفاة 

المادة 61 
إذا لم يتوفر الركن الثاني والثالث المنصوص عليها ب المادة 56 فالتقديس وحده لا يكفي فلا يحل للرجل الدخول على الزوجة قبل استكمال باقي أركان الزواج 

المادة 62 
يجوز للرجل أن يكون الوكيل أجنبياً أو أخرس أو غير بالغ عاقل رشيد 

المادة 64 
إذا ادعي أن التقديس لم يقع صحيحاً لعلة من العلل الشرعية كان الفصل في ذلك للسلطة الشرعية 

المادة 65 
اتفقت الرئاسات الدينية بالقطر المصري على أن التقديس فيه إذا كان في غير وقت عقد الزواج ولم يكن بواسطة مأذون شرعي عد لاغياً 

المادة 66 
إقامة الرجل مع المرآة بغير كتابة عقد الزواج الشرعي ممنوع ولو كان هناك تقديس 

المادة 67 
عقد الزواج يعرف بالعبرية بكلمة كتوباه ويجب أن يشتمل على ذكر المهر وحقوق وواجبات الزواج الشرعية وما يشترطه الزوجان على بعضهما مما لا يخالف الأصول أو الشرع، وما يكون أخذه الزوج من الزوجة وما يجب عليه لها من مؤجل الصداق 

المادة 68 
العقد يتبع نظام وأحكام البلد الذي حصل فيه إلا إذا نص على ما يخالف ذلك 

المادة 69 
تحفظ الزوجة عقد زواجها عند نفسها أو عند من شاءت من أهلها وإذا فقد وجب تحرير عقد آخر فوراً وإلا كانت إقامة الرجل معها غير حلال شرعاً 

المادة 70 
ممنوع الزواج في أثناء أيام الحداد وهي ثلاثون يوماً 

المادة 71 
إذا توفيت الزوجة فممنوع الرجل أن يتزوج بعدها قبل فوات ثلاثة أعياد لا يحسب منها عيد الاستغفار ولا عيد رأس السنة 

المادة 72 
ومع هذا فللسلطة الشرعية أن ترى رأيها إذا وجدت ضرورة للتعجيل وعدم الانتظار 

المادة 73 
متى زفت الزوجة إلى زوجها حقت عليها طاعته والامتثال لأوامره ونواهيه الشرعية 

المادة 74 
على الزوجة خدمة زوجها بشخصها خدمة لا يهينها بها 

المادة 75 
للرجل الحق فيما تكتسبه زوجته من كدها وفيما تجده لقية وفي ثمرة مالها وإذا توفيت ورثها 

المادة 76 
كد المرآة كناية عن اشتغالها بما يشتغلن به نسوة البلدة عادة فما تربحه من كدها هو من حق الرجل ما دام قائماً لها بما عليه من الواجبات 

المادة 77 
إذا كان الرجل موسراً أو كانت الزوجة دخلت له بمال غير يسير فلا يلزمها القيام بخدمة البيت إلا بقدر ما ينبغي 

المادة 78 
على الزوجة إذا كانت هي وزوجها فقيرين أن تقوم بنفسها بخدمة البيت وبالرضاعة 

المادة 79 
إذا ادعت المرآة ميسرة الرجل وهو ادعى الفقر فعليها البينة 

المادة 80 
إذا نذرت المرآة أن لا ترضع فنذرها لغو لا قيمة له 

المادة 81 
للرجل منع زوجته من إرضاع غير ولده بأجر، وإذا ثكلت طفلها فليس له إلزامها بإرضاع أولاد غيره 

المادة 82 
ليس للرجل أن يكره زوجته على أن يرضع ولدها غيرها 

المادة 83 
إذا عثرت الزوجة بلقية فهي من حق زوجها مادام قائماً بما عليه من الواجبات 

المادة 84 
إذا صادف العثور على اللقية طلاقاً فاسداً فلا يستحق الرجل اللقية 

المادة 85 
ممنوعة المرآة من التصرف بأموالها بلا إذن زوجها 

المادة 86 
أموال المرآة نوعان: ما قبضه الرجل وهو المعروف بالدوتة وما لم يقبضه وإنما هو ينتفع به 

المادة 87 
للزوجة أموالها بنوعيها عند طلاق زوجها أو وفاته 

المادة 88 
إذا هلك مال الدوتة وهو النوع الأول كان هلاكه على الرجل 

المادة 89 
الأموال الانتفاعية تستلمها الزوجة بحالتها التي تكون عليها نقصت قيمتها أو زادت 

المادة 90 
مال الدوتة يرد إلى الزوجة عند طلاق زوجها أو وفاته فإذا نقصت القيمة عن أصلها وكان الشيء غير لائق للاستعمال فللزوجة الحق في قيمته الأصلية 

المادة 91 
إنما يجب رد الشيء عيناً لا ثمناً إلا إذا حصل التراضي على غير ذلك أو صار الشيء غير لائق للانتفاع به 

المادة 92 
إذا كان مال الدوتة عبارة عن شيئين ووقت الطلاق أو الوفاة صار أحد الشيئين بقيمة الاثنين فللزوجة أخذ أحدهما وإذا شاءت أخذ الثاني دفعت قيمته 

المادة 93 
إذا دخلت الزوجة بأطيان ينتفع بها الرجل وكان بها وقت وفاته أو عند الطلاق ثمر فهو للمرآة لو كان الوقت وقت الجنى أما إذا كان الثمر مجنياً فهو للرجل 

المادة 94 
إذا صرف الرجل على الأموال الانتفاعية وطلب الطلاق فإما أن يكون انتفع أولاً فإن كان انتفع فلا حق له فيما صرفه ولو زاد عن المنفعة وإذا لم يكن انتفع وعاد ما صرفه على العين بالتحسين فله قيمة ما صرفه بعد اليمين وإذا كان المنصرف يربو عن قيمة التحسين فليس له إلا قيمة التحسين لا كل ما صرف بعد حلفه اليمين هنا أيضاً 

المادة 95 
إذا كانت المرآة هي سبب الطلاق فما يكون صرفه الرجل على أموالها يأخذه سواء عاد ما صرفه على أموالها بالمنفعة أم لم يعد وسواء كانت المنفعة توازي المنصرف أم تقل عنه 

المادة 96 
إذا كانت الزوجة قاصرة وفسخت العقد حاسبها الرجل على ما صرفه وحق له نظير عمله كأنه أجنبي وحاسبته هي على ما انتفع به أو إذا شاء أخذ مصاريفه ولو انتفع بأكثر منها 

المادة 97 
ليس للمرآة منع الرجل عن نفسها بغير عذر شرعي وإلا عرضت حقوقها للضياع كما سيجيء 

المادة 98 
على الزوج أن يلتزم في عقد الزواج بالمهر لزوجته ولو لم يأخذ منها شيئاً 

المادة 99 
المهر الشرعي للبكر مائتا محبوب أو سبعة وثلاثون درهماً فضة نقية ولغير البكر النصف غنية كانت الزوجة أم فقيرة 

المادة 100 
ما يأخذه الزوج من الزوجة يشترط لها عليه مضاعفاً أو نصف مضاعف حسب عرف البلد

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 101 
ما للزوجة على الرجل عند الطلاق أو الوفاة بموجب العقد لا يضم إليه المهر 

المادة 102 
يترتب على عقد الزواج ما يترتب عليه شرعاً من الحقوق من حيث العقد ولو لم يطأ الرجل المرآة وكان لا مانع من الوطء 

المادة 103 
عقد الرجل على المرآة ووطؤه إياها وهي في مرض الموت طمعاً إن يرثها لا يعتبران شرعاً إذا توفيت 

المادة 104 
إذا كان الرجل أمياً أو ادعى عدم العلم بشروط العقد فهو بشهوده حجة عليه 

المادة 105 
من المتبع بالقطر المصري أن الرجل قبل الزواج بأسبوع يحضر إلى السلطة الشرعية ويتفق على الشروط ويتحرر بها العقد وتأخذ عليه السلطة القنيان الشرعي وفي وقت الزواج تحلفه على الوفاء بشروط العقد 

المادة 106 
على الزوج للزوجة مهرها،ومئونتها، وكسوتها، ومواقعتها وتمريضها إذا مرضت، وإطلاق سراحها إذا أسرت، ودفنها عند الوفاة وإذا مات بقيت في بيته تأكل من ماله ما دامت أرملة إذا شاءت هي وبناتها إلى أن يتزوجن 

المادة 107 
مئونة المرآة أكلها وشربها مما يأكل الرجل ويشرب، ووجب عليه أن يوسع لها بقدر معيشة أهلها متى كان مقتدراً 

المادة 108 
يراعى في تقدير النفقة حالة الزوجين، والزمان، والمكان، فإذا كان الرجل فقيراً فعليه الضروري وأيام السبت والأعياد تمتاز 

المادة 109 
لا نفقة للزوجة على زوجها قبل ثلاثة شهور من الزواج إذا سافر ضرورة أنه لم يتركها خالية أو لم يترك بيته خاوياً فإذا مضت الثلاثة شهور ولم تطلب الزوجة نفقة فلا تقدر لها إلا من يوم الطلب وإذا كان السفر هجراً وإيذاء حق لها تقدير النفقة من وقت سفره 

المادة 110 
للزوجة أن تنفق على نفسها من مال الرجل في غيابه وليس له عليها إلا اليمين إذا نازعها وللسلطة الشرعية حجز أمواله وبيعها تنفيذاً لقضائها عليه بالنفقة 

المادة 111 
من كان مديناً للزوج أو مؤتمناً على وديعة له لزمه أن يخرج مما عنده لنفقة الزوجة وإذا أفرغ ذمته للرجل بعد إنذار الزوجة إياه شرعاً ضمن 

المادة 112 
الإخراج مما في دين المدين أو المؤتمن يكون بقدر نفقة ستة أشهر فستة أشهر وهكذا تقبض منه الزوجة ما يكفيها شهراً فشهراً ويجوز إيداع القيمة عند أمين 

المادة 113 
إذا استدانت الزوجة من أجل النفقة حال غياب زوجها لزمه الدين 

المادة 114 
إذا تطوع أحد وأنفق على الزوجة فلا رجوع له على الزوج بغير إرادته وإنما إذا كان المنفق دائناً له وجبت المقاصة 

المادة 115 
إذا أنفقت الزوجة على نفسها في حال غياب الرجل ببيعها شيئاً من متاعه بحكم شرعي أو بلا حكم ثم هو ادعى عند حضوره أنه ترك لها ما يكفي للإنفاق وهي أنكرت صدقت بيمينها، وإذا صبرت الزوجة حتى يعود زوجها وطالبته بما أنفقت وادعى أنه ترك لها نفقة صدق هو بيمينه 

المادة 116 
إذا أنفقت الزوجة من كدها فليس لها مطالبة على الرجل، وإنما ما يفيض عما أنفقت يكون لها دونه 

المادة 117 
إذا عارضت الزوجة أن تنفق من كدها وأنفقت أكثر مما ربحت وجب على زوجها أن يكمل لها ما نقص 

المادة 118 
إذا اضطرت المرآة أن تبعد من منزل زوجها لسوء ما يتقوله عنها الجيران ولم تطلب نفقة عد سكوتها تركاً وتنازلاً بقدر ما يفوت من الزمن 

المادة 119 
إذا قام شقاق بين الزوجين وكان الرجل السبب فيه واضطرت المرآة أن تترك بيته واستدانت لتنفق لزمه الدين 

المادة 120 
للزوجة أن تأخذ لنفسها حكماً شرعياً بالنفقة إذا أصيب زوجها بجنون أو عته 

المادة 121 
الكسوة الشرعية هي كسوة الصيف والشتاء بحسب عادة البلد مع مراعاة حالة الزوج من يسر أو عسر 

المادة 122 
الحكم للزوجة بالنفقة والكسوة يعطي لها الحق أيضاً في طلب مسكن شرعي بما يلزمه من الأثاث بقدر حالة الرجل 

المادة 123 
الخلاف بين الزوجين في أمر الكسوة والأثاث هو كالخلاف بينهما في أمر النفقة فتصدق هي بيمينها أو يصدق هو بيمينه كنص المادة 90 

المادة 124 
للمرآة على الرجل حق مباشرتها مع مراعاة قوته وصحته وعمله 

المادة 125 
ليس للزوج منع هذا الواجب عن زوجته وإذا قصد بالمنع تعذيبها عد في الشرع ظالماً مخالفاً 

المادة 126 
للزوجة أن تعفو اكتفاء بمولودين ذكر وأنثى 

المادة 127 
إذا منع الرجل مرض صبرت امرأته ستة أشهر فإذا لم يشف جاز لها طلب طلاقها ولها مؤجل الصداق 

المادة 128 
إذا كان المرض يرجى شفاؤه فللسلطة الشرعية مد المهلة 

المادة 129 
إذا شاء الرجل أن يسافر استأذن زوجته ولها منعه إذا كان السفر إلى جهة بعيدة 

المادة 130 
إذا امتنع الرجل عن المرآة لكراهة واكتفى بما لها عليه من باقي الواجبات فانظر الباب السابع من هذا الكتاب 

المادة 131 
على الزوج أن ينفق على علاج زوجته إذا مرضت فإذا أزمن مرضها خيرها بين أخذها حقوقها لتنفق على نفسها وبين الطلاق ولكنه تخيير ممقوت 

المادة 132 
إذا جنت المرآة فلا يمنع هذا من الإنفاق عليها وعلى الرجل أن يعالجها وإذا شاء التزوج بأخرى جاز للسلطة الشرعية إجابة طلبه 

المادة 133 
على الرجل أن يعمل وينفق لإطلاق زوجته من الأسر إذا أسرت وليس له أن يطلقها من أجل أسرها ولا إن ينفق من مالها إذا كان موسراً 

المادة 134 
للسلطة الشرعية أن تستعين بمال الرجل فكاكاً لأسر زوجته في حال غيابه 

المادة 135 
إذا ظهر أن الزوجة غير حل لزوجها فلا يلزمه إطلاق أسرها وإنما يلزمها طلاقها بغير انتظار رجوعها وعليه ما لها في العقد من الحقوق 

المادة 136 
غير مكلفين شرعاً ورثة الرجل بإطلاق أسر المرآة 

المادة 137 
على الرجل إذا ماتت زوجته أن يحتفل الاحتفال اللائق بدفنها ويبني لها القبر المناسب ويقوم بما يلزم حسب عرف البلد بمراعاة درجة أهلها ودرجته 

المادة 138 
إذا امتنع الرجل عن الصرف على ذلك وانبرى شخص آخر وصرف جاز له الرجوع عليه بما صرفه والسلطة الشرعية تعينه على ذلك 

المادة 139 
يجوز للسلطة الشرعية إذا لم يكن الرجل حاضراً أن تبيع من أمتعته بقدر ما يكفي لمصاريف الدفن والمأتم بنسبة مكانته ومكانة أهلها 

المادة 140 
مصاريف دفن الأرملة ليس على ورثة زوجها وإنما هي على ورثتها هي بموجب عقد زواجها 

المادة 141 
ليس للرجل أن يطلق زوجته لعلة العلم إذا لم يمض لها عشر سنين لم ترزق فيها وإذا كانت غير بكر فخمسة 

المادة 142 
ليس للرجل أن يسافر براً أو بحراً بلا إذن زوجته 

المادة 143 
ليس للرجل أن يتصرف بشيء من أموال زوجته بغير إذنها 

المادة 144 
يصح أن يزيد الرجل بعد الزواج ما شاء على ما لزوجته في العقد من الحقوق 

المادة 145 
ما يملكه الرجل يكون ضامناً شرعاً لما للزوجة من الحقوق 

المادة 146 
ممنوع ضرب الرجل امرأته ولا من أجل تأديبها بل عليه أن يحبها ويحترمها 

المادة 147 
للزوجة أن تهب أو تبيع كل أو بعض ما لها من الحقوق في العقد فعند الطلاق أو وفاة الزوج يؤول الحق الموهوب أو المبيع إلى الموهوب له أو المشتري 

المادة 148 
يصح أن تكون الهبة أو البيع للزوج غير أنه يجب فوراً تجديد عقد الزواج بقيمة المهر متى كانت الهبة أو البيع لا في بعض الحقوق بل فيها جميعها 

المادة 149 
يبطل تنازل المرآة عن حقوقها التي لها في العقد إذا كان نتيجة تدليس أو إكراه 

المادة 150 
إذا ادعى الرجل أن زوجته ليست بكراً وهي أنكرت عليه ذلك وتعذر الإثبات فالرجل يصدق بعد قبوله الحرمان الشرعي

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 151 
دعوى إنكار البكارة لا تقبل إذا لم تكن على أثر أول اختلاء بالزوجة 

المادة 152 
ظهور عدم البكارة يبيح للرجل الطلاق وعليه رد ما في العقد من الحقوق مخصوماً منها قيمة المهر الشرعي بعد حلف الزوجة اليمين بأنها لم تعرف رجلاً قبل زوجها 

المادة 153 
إذا أثبت الزوج أنها تصرفت في بكارتها أو هي أقرت بذلك أو أبت أن تحلف اليمين فلا حق لها إلا في ما دخلت به 

المادة 154 
إذا ادعت أن سبب زوال البكارة عارضي صدقت بعد قبولها الحرمان الشرعي 

المادة 155 
إذا تكرر ثلاث مرات متواليات عقب الزواج ظهور دم الحيض في الزوجة حين اختلاء الرجل بها حرمت عليه ووجب عليه تطليقها وليس عليه إلا ما دخلت به ولا يجوز عقده عليها ثانية 

المادة 156 
إذا مر أول اختلاء بها بلا ظهور دم ثم تكرر الظهور كما تقدم في المادة السابقة فالطلاق واجب وللمرآة كل ما لها من الحقوق في العقد 

المادة 157 
للسلطة الشرعية النظر والفصل فيما إذا كان الدم دم بكارة أو دم حيض 

المادة 158 
إذا ظهر أن المرآة معيبة بحيث لا تليق للرجال فليس لها عند الطلاق إلا ما دخلت به فإذا هي ادعت اللياقة فحصت شرعاً وبقيت بلا نفقة حتى يتم الفحص 

المادة 159 
إذا ظهر بالزوجة عيب شرعي لم يكن يعلم به الرجل فليس لها عند الطلاق إلا ما دخلت به بكراً كانت أم ثيباً 

المادة 160 
كل زيادة أو نقص أو تلف أو فساد أو أي رائحة كريهة في المرآة هو عيب شرعي 

المادة 161 
إذا كان العيب غير خفي أو علم به الرجل وسكت عد راضياً به فإذا رغب في الطلاق مع ذلك لزمته حقوق زوجته جميعها 

المادة 162 
إثبات العلم على الزوجة وعلى الرجل النفي 

المادة 163 
لا تقبل جهالة الرجل بالعيب مهما كان خفياً إذا دخل على المرآة ولم يتكلم 

المادة 164 
عقم الزوجة عشر سنين أو خمساً إذا كانت ثيباً يوجب على الرجل شرعاً أن يطلقها ولها ما لها من الحقوق في العقد وللرجل أن يتزوج عليها إذا قبلت وكان ذا ميسرة 

المادة 165 
يشترط لمدة العقم أن تمضي والزوجان مقيمان معاً لم يمتنع الرجل عن زوجته بإرادته أو بغير إرادته وإلا سقط من المدة ما يسقط 

المادة 166 
إذا أجهضت المرآة ابتدأ حساب المدة من يوم الإجهاض 

المادة 167 
إذا تكرر الإجهاض بعد الزواج ثلاث مرات تلو بعضها جاز للرجل الطلاق وللزوجة ما لها في العقد من الحقوق 

المادة 168 
إذا عجز الرجل عن إيفاء ما لزوجته من الحقوق في عقدها وكان الطلاق واجباً أو جائزاً شرعاً فللسلطة الشرعية أن تقضي بالطلاق وإنظار الرجل إلى ميسرة 

المادة 169 
من منعت نفسها عن زوجها لكراهتها إياه فليس لها غير ما هو موجود مما دخلت به ولا حق لها فيما اشتراه لها من ماله أو أهداه إليها 

المادة 170 
إذا كان امتناعها لمخاصمته ومنازعته إياها أنذرها الشرع بضياع حقوقها أربع مرات متواليات في كل أسبوع مرة فإذا بقيت على امتناعها وأبت الطلاق انتظر عليها سنة لا تجب فيها النفقة فإذا مضت بلا ثمرة يؤمر بالطلاق وليس لها إلا ما هو في حيازتها مما دخلت به 

المادة 171 
ما كان في حيازة أبي الزوجة مما دخلت به يعتبر كما لو أنه في حيازتها هي 

المادة 172 
إذا كرهت المرآة الرجل وأبت منه الطلاق أمهلت سنة فإذا رغبت في الصلح قبل مضي السنة والرجل يأبى إلا طلاقها فعليه حقوقها وإذا كانت رغبتها في الصلح بعد انقضاء السنة فالرجل مخير فله أن يطلق ولا حقوق لها 

المادة 174 
إذا مضت السنة ولم يحصل صلح وتوفيت الزوجة فلا يؤثر هذا على الميراث أما إذا توفي الرجل وكان قد مضى شهر بعد السنة فحقوق المرآة ساقطة شرعاً 

المادة 175 
إذا كان للكراهة عند الزوجة عذر مقبول كأن كان الرجل مقامراً أو مسرفاً أو سكيراً أو ساقط الأخلاق أو مهدداً لها في نفسها أو في مالها فلا تعد كارهة شرعاً وإنما للسلطة الشرعية النظر والحكم في شأنها 

المادة 176 
لا يجوز للرجل التزوج على زوجته الكارهة قبل طلاقها شرعاً 

المادة 177 
تسقط حقوق الزوجة إذا خالفت الشرع أو الأدب أو زنت 

المادة 178 
تعد الزوجة مخالفة للشرع إذا ارتدت أو أطعمت زوجها بغير علمه شيئاً محرماً شرعاً أو تكتمت الطمث حيث يجب عليها الإخبار به أو هددت زوجها بالأذى 

المادة 179 
تعد الزوجة مخالفة للأدب إذا خرجت عن اللياقة والاحتشام أو تعدت على زوجها أو أبويه بالسب أو الشتم 

المادة 180 
على الرجل أن يشهد على زوجته عند مخالفتها الأدب شاهدين عدلين وينذرها أمامهما بسقوط حقوقها إذا عادت إلى المخالفة وبهذا تسقط حقوقها عند الطلاق وإلا فلا 

المادة 181 
إذا ثبت شرعاً زنى المرآة حرمت على زوجها وكلف بطلاقها بلا حقوق 

المادة 182 
قد ترمي المرآة نفسها بالزنا ابتغاء التخلص من الرجل والتزوج بغيره فلا يعول على كلامها والحل هذه إلا إذا أقرها الزوج 

المادة 183 
ليس لمن ثبت عليها الزنا عند الطلاق غير ما هو موجود مما دخلت به فما فقد أو سرق أو تلف أو بيع لاحق لها فيه 

المادة 184 
إذا كان الزنا اغتصاباً شرعاً فلا تحرم الزوجة ولا تسقط حقوقها 

المادة 185 
الزنا اغتصاباً يحرم الزوجة شرعاً على الكاهن ويوجب طلاقها مع بقاء حقوقها 

المادة 186 
إذا نظر الرجل امرأته تزني أو علم من ثقة أو اعتقد زناها حرمت عليه ووجب الطلاق ولا حقوق لها إلا إذا حلفت 

المادة 187 
يجوز أن يكون الزاني أحد الشاهدين ويجوز أن يكون الشاهد الآخر شاهد سماع من لسان الزوجة 

المادة 188 
إذا نهى الرجل امرأته عن أحد وأنذرها بحضرة شاهدين ثم ثبت اختلاؤها به ومكثها معه وقتاً ما حرمت على زوجها ولا حق لها 

المادة 189 
لا يسقط حقها وإنما تحلف أولاً إذا كان إنذارها لا في حضرة شاهدين أما إذا اعترفت بالاختلاء فلا حق لها 

المادة 190 
تحرم المختلية على من اختلت به وإذا عقد عليها كلف شرعاً بطلاقها 

المادة 191 
إذا حلف الزوج زوجته أن لا تكلم إنساناً معيناً وأنذرها بسقوط حقوقها ولم تمتثل كانت مخالفة شرعاً وضاعت عليها حقوقها 

المادة 192 
إذا اختلفت جهة إقامة الزوجين ولم ينص في العقد على جهة منهما اتبعت جهة الزوج وليس للزوجة أن تتوقف وإلا أضاعت مهرها ومؤجل صداقها 

المادة 193 
إذا اتحدت جهة الإقامة فليس للرجل إكراه زوجته على السفر معه وإنما يجوز الانتقال في ذات الجهة من مدينة إلى مدينة أو من قرية إلى قرية بحيث يكون الموطن المراد الانتقال إليه لا أقل جودة من الأول ولا أقل يهوداً 

المادة 194 
للسلطة الشرعية منع الرجل عن السفر حتى يطلق زوجته إذا كانت الجهة المراد الانتقال إليها غير موافقة مهما كان اضطراره 

المادة 195 
للسلطة الشرعية النظر والفصل إذا كان الانتقال لسبب تعذر المعيشة في الجهة الأولى 

المادة 196 
إذا اضطهد أهل الرجل زوجته فكرهت أن تقيم معهم وطلبت لها مسكناً خاصاً أجيب إلى طلبها 

المادة 197 
إذا تعذر ثبوت الاضطهاد لعلة أن لا جيران وجب اتخاذ مسكن آخر غير منفرد 

المادة 198 
إذا لم يكن هناك اضطهاد وأصرت الزوجة على الاستقلال عدت كارهة شرعاً كحكم المادة 169 

المادة 199 
إذا سبب مجيء أهل الزوجة إلى مسكنه تكدير صفو زوجته فلها منعهم شرعاً 

المادة 200 
ليس للرجل منع أبوي زوجته عنها وقت مرضها أو وضعها 

المادة 201 
ليس للرجل منع زوجته عن أبويها مرة في الشهر وفي كل عيد 

المادة 202 
للرجل نقل مسكنه ولو كان ملك الزوجة إذا تأذى من الجيران وكذلك للزوجة هذا الحق 

المادة 203 
إذا طرأ على الرجل بعد الزواج عيب أو عاهة فلا يسوغ هذه المرآة طلب طلاقه وإذا نشزت سرى عليها حكم المادة 169 

المادة 204 
إذا كان الطارئ برصا أو مرضا معديا كلف الرجل بالطلاق وللشرع أن يأمر بالحيلولة ولو أبت الزوجة ما لم تتعهد شرعاً أنها لا تختلي به 

المادة 205 
إذا كان المرض صرعا في أحد اثنين وجب الطلاق ولا تسقط حقوق الزوجة وإذا أعسر الرجل فنظرة إلى ميسرة 

المادة 206 
إذا كان بالرجل رائحة كريهة في أنفه أو فمه أو لأنه اشتغل دباغاً وما أشبه جاز إجابة طلب زوجته الطلاق 

المادة 207 
إذا علمت الزوجة بالرائحة أو الحرفة ورضيت فليس لها طلب الطلاق 

المادة 208 
ومع ذلك للسلطة الشرعية النظر والفصل في عدم استطاعة الزوجة تحمل زوجها 

المادة 209 
إذا مات الرجل عن غير عقب وكان أخوه معيباً مثله في رائحته أو حرفته فلها شرعاً أن ترفض الزواج به وعليه إبراؤها ولا تسقط حقوقها 

المادة 210 
إذا كان الرجل عنيناً أو عقيم الماء وكانت الزوجة في عوز إلى غلام جاز لها طلب الطلاق 

المادة 211 
يجب أن يكون قد مضى عشرة سنين أو خمسة حسب نص المادة 164 وما يليها وإن لا يكون غرض الزوجة الحصول على حقوقها وحينئذ يجوز الطلاق وللزوجة مهرها وما دخلت به 

المادة 212 
يجب أولاً أن تقبل الزوجة الحرمان الشرعي على نفسها بأنها صادقة وحسنة القصد 

المادة 213 
إذا كان عقم الرجل محققاً وجب عليه الطلاق وللزوجة مهرها وما دخلت به بلا حرمان 

المادة 214 
إذا منع الرجل نفسه عن زوجته بلا موجب عد كارهاً ولزمه طلاقها مع أداء حقوقها 

المادة 215 
إذا أعوز الرجل حتى لم يعد في وسعه القوت الضروري لزمه الطلاق وبقيت حقوق الزوجة ديناً في ذمته 

المادة 216 
إذا اعتاد الرجل الزنا أو اعتاد ضرب زوجته أو إطعامها غير الحلال جاز إجابة طلبها الطلاق 

المادة 217 
ضرب الزوجة محرم شرعاً وإذا اعتاده الرجل وبخه الشرع وحلفه أن لا يعود فإن حنث وعاد أمر بالطلاق ودفع الحقوق 

المادة 218 
إذا كان للضرب باعث شرعي من جهة الزوجة فلا يصح لها طلب الطلاق 

المادة 219 
إذا تعذر معرفة أي الاثنين المسبب للكدر لعلة أن لا جيران يشهدون وجب اتخاذ مسكن آخر 

المادة 220 
إذا تكرر من الزوجة شتم زوجها وبخت وأنذرت فإذا عادت سقطت حقوقها 

المادة 221 
إذا تكدرت المعيشة لسوء أخلاق الزوج أو لتشدده في الإنفاق جاز لزوجته طلب الطلاق 

المادة 222 
إذا تركت الزوجة المنزل هرباً من الضرب واضطرت أن تستدين لتنفق لزم زوجها الدين 

المادة 223 
كل ما تملكه الزوجة يؤول بوفاتها ميراثاً شرعياً إلى زوجها وحده لا يشاركه فيه أقاربها ولا أولادها سواء كانوا منه أم من رجل آخر 

المادة 224 
إذا ماتت الزوجة ثم استحق ورثتها إرثاً لوفاة مورثها بعدها فلا يؤول شيء من الموروث هنا إلى الزوج 

المادة 225 
المتبع الآن في مصر وسورية أن الزوجة إذا لم يكن لها ذرية من زوجها وكان لها ورثة فلهم نصف ما دخلت به بعد خصم نفقات الجنازة والمدفن والقراءات والإحسانات وختام السنة حسب عرف البلد 

المادة 226 
يكفي مولود واحد ولو يموت على أثر موت أمه بشرط أن يكون عمره لا أقل من ثلاثين يوماً وبهذا يمنع ورثتها عن مشاركة زوجها في الإرث 

المادة 227 
لا يخصم شيء مما يكون أنفقه الزوج على الزوجة قبل وفاتها ولو كان ديناً عليه أو مهما بلغت قيمته 

المادة 228 
يراعى في تلك النفقات حسب ونسب الزوجة إذا كان أكبر 

المادة 229 
إذا لم يظهر للزوجة وارث غير زوجها فله التركة ثم إذا ظهر وارث غيره اقتسم معه 

المادة 230 
يجوز اتفاق الزوجين في العقد على منع ورثة الزوجة من مشاركة الزوج في ميراثها بعد وفاتها 

المادة 231 
ليس لورثة الزوجة مشاركة زوجها فيما تركته من كسب كدها أو فيما هو مملوك لها ملكاً خاصاً ولا فيما دخلت به من أمتعة وثياب ولا فيما اشتراه لها الزوج من ماله من الحلي قبل أو بعد الزواج ولا في هدايا الخطوبة أو الزواج أياً كان مهديها 

المادة 232 
ما عدم أو تلف أو سرق أو فقد أو بيع مما دخلت به الزوجة لا حق للورثة أن يطالبوا الزوج بشأنه 

المادة 233 
إذا لم يصدق الورثة الزوج حلف لهم اليمين شرعاً 

المادة 234 
إذا باع الرجل شيئاً من مال الزوجة واشتغل بثمنه أو أخذ به شيئاً آخر وكان الثمن أو البدل موجوداً لم يزل فلورثة الزوجة مشاركة الرجل فيه 

المادة 235 
إذا أبدل الزوج شيئاً لزوجته بآخر أثمن منه فمشاركة الورثة له لا تكون في الزيادة عن القيمة الأصلية 

المادة 236 
إذا احتمل الشيء أن ينسب للزوج كان هو أولى به شرعاً ضرورة أن الشيء في حوزته وأنه الوارث الوحيد لولا عدم وجود ذرية له من زوجته 

المادة 237 
ما يكون للزوجة على زوجها من الحقوق بمقتضى العقد يعتبر ديناً لها في ذمته يستحق عند الطلاق أو الوفاة 

المادة 238 
للأرملة أن تعيش من مال الرجل ولو أوصى بغير ذلك وليس للورثة منعها بإعطائها ما لها من الحقوق في العقد إذا كان العقد أو العرف يخالف ذلك 

المادة 239 
إذا كان من عرف البلد أو من مقتضى العقد أن لا نفقة للأرملة بعد وفاة زوجها بغير رضا الورثة فلها نفقة ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ الوفاة 

المادة 240 
تسقط نفقة الأرملة إذا طالبت شرعاً بما لها من الحقوق بمقتضى العقد ولو لم يبادر الورثة إلى الوفاء إلا إذا كانت المطالبة ناشئة عن مضايقتهم إياها أو عن غشهم لها 

كذلك إذا هي خطبت أو تقدست تسقط نفقتها 

المادة 241 
إذا كانت المطالبة قاصرة على مجرد ما دفعته دوتة إلى الرجل فلا تسقط نفقتها ولو حصلت على مطلوبها 

المادة 242 
لا تسقط نفقة الأرملة إلا إذا هي طلبت من الورثة مباشرة ما لها من الحقوق في العقد وأبوا أن يدفعوا إليها أو زعموا أن ليس عندهم ما يكفي 

المادة 243 
إذا تصرفت الزوجة في حقوقها في حال حياة زوجها أو بعد وفاته سقطت نفقتها قبل الورثة 

المادة 244 
ليس للأرملة نفقة إذا كانت تنازلت عما لها من الحقوق في عقد زواجها إلى الرجل ولكن إذا كان تصرفها قاصراً على البعض دون الكل حق للورثة أن يردوا إليها باقي ما لها ليسقطوا نفقتها 

المادة 245 
إذا سكتت الأرملة سنتين عن طلب نفقتها أو ثلاثة سنين إذا كانت موسرة عد هذا تنازلاً عنها المدة الماضية إلا إذا كان في حوزتها مال الرجل تنفق منه أو استدانت لتنفق 

المادة 246 
إذا طالبت الأرملة الورثة بالنفقة وادعوا أنهم قاموا بها فإن كانت تزوجت فعليها البينة أو صدقوا بيمينهم وإلا فالبينة عليهم هم أو هي تصدق بيمينها 

المادة 247 
إذا خصص الرجل للمرآة عقاراً تنفق من ريعه بعد وفاته وأربى الريع عن النفقة فالفائض لها وإذا نقص الريع كملت لنفسها من مال التركة إلا إذا كان الغرض من تخصيص العقار أن يكون ريعه في مقابل النفقة وقبلت المرآة ذلك 

المادة 248 
يشترط في العقار أن لا يكون متعلقاً به حق للغير يمنع من استغلال النفقة منه 

المادة 249 
إذا تصرف الرجل أو ورثته في العقار بعد التخصيص نفذ التصرف على المرآة وبقي لها حقها الشرعي في النفقة وإنما يجوز لها أن تحتج وتعارض في التصرف قبل حصوله 

المادة 250 
إذا كان تصرف الرجل هبة فلا تصح إلا إذا كان حصولها في حال صحته وسلامة عقله 

المادة 251 
إذا كان التصرف وصية فلا يسري على المرآة 

المادة 252 
إذا تغيب الزوجان ثم هي رجعت وحدها لوفاة زوجها حق لها طلب النفقة أو ما لها في العقد من الحقوق والخيار لها وإذا ادعت أنه طلقها عاشت من مال التركة بقدر ما لها في العقد من الحقوق إلى أن تستوفاها مقاصة 

المادة 253 
إذا ترك الرجل مالاً منقولاً وكان في غير حوزة المرآة فليس لها منعه عن الورثة بحجة أن لها نفقة تخشى عليها ولو كان الرجل موصياً لها بالمال لنفقتها 

وإذا حازت المرآة المال وكان غير زائد عن الحد المعقول للنفقة فعليها أن تسلم بقدر الزيادة ولا تعد المرآة حائزة إذا لم تكن حازت ذات الشيء وبشخصها 

المادة 254 
إذا مات الرجل عن أكثر من زوجة فلا عبرة للأقدمية في قيمة النفقة بل كلهن سواء 

المادة 255 
إذا طلبت الأرملة نفقة بعد الذي استحوذت عليه من مال التركة بحجة أنه لم يكفها فعليها اليمين شرعاً بأن ما استحوذت عليه لم يكفها بقينا ما فات من الزمن 

المادة 256 
للسلطة الشرعية أن تبيع من مال التركة لأجل النفقة ولا يجوز للأرملة أن تبيع بنفسها إلا بحضرة ثلاثة شهود عدول وإنما يجوز لها أن ترهن مباشرة 

المادة 257 
لا يجوز البيع إلا بقدر ما يكفي نفقة مدة ستة أشهر فستة أشهر وهكذا عند اللزوم ولا يعطى من الثمن إلى الأرملة معجلاً إلا قدر ما يكفيها شهراً فشهر وهكذا وإذا لم يبق من التركة إلا قدر ما يكفي الحقوق التي لها في العقد فلها أخذها 

المادة 258 
إذا كان الشيء اللازم بيعه من التركة يزيد ثمنه عن مقدار النفقة اللازمة لمدة الستة أشهر جاز للسلطة الشرعية بيعه مع ذلك 

المادة 259 
تدفع النفقة معجلاً وشهراً فشهر لا أقل 

المادة 260 
للأرملة الكسوة شرعاً وإذا لم يرق لها أن تقيم في منزل الورثة حق لها مسكن شرعي وعاشت كما كانت تعيش مع زوجها 

المادة 261 
إذا أرادت الأرملة أن تقيم لا في مسكن شرعي بل عند أبويها أو أقربائها وطلبت نفقة حق للورثة معارضتها بحجة أن إقامتها معهم خير لها ولهم إلا إذا كان هناك أسباب شرعية تسوغ لها ذلك الانتقال 

المادة 262 
الورثة غير مكلفين شرعاً بفك أسر الأرملة إذا أسرت ولا نفقة دفنها ومأتمها ولا بمعالجتها إذا مرضت مرضاً غير عادي فهي لها حقوق بمقتضى العقد ينفق منها على ذلك 

المادة 263 
ما تكسبه الأرملة من كدها هو للورثة ماداموا قائمين بنفقتها ولها أن لا تقبل كسب كدها نظير النفقة 

المادة 264 
للأرملة أجر على الرضاعة ما لم يكن لها نفقة قائمة شرعاً 

المادة 265 
لا تنقص خدمة الأرملة البيت إلا بمقدار خدمتها زوجها 

المادة 266 
إذا عثرت الأرملة بلقية فهي لنفسها وإذا اقتصدت من النفقة فالفائض للورثة وليس لهم أن ينتفعوا كمورثهم بأموالها الخاصة بها 

المادة 267 
على الأرملة اليمين شرعاً أنها لم تختلس ولا أخفت شيئاً من مال الرجل وبعد هذا لها استلام حقوقها 

المادة 268 
لا تجب اليمين شرعاً إذا كانت المطالبة بما دفعته الزوجة لا بكل حقوقها في العقد أو بأموالها الخاصة بها أو بالشيء المخصص لنفقتها 

المادة 269 
إذا كان ما تطالب به الزوجة غير موجود بعينه فاليمين واجبة 

المادة 270 
النفقة لا تتوقف على حلف اليمين المنوه عنها 

المادة 271 
إذا لم تحلف الأرملة اليمين وماتت مات حقها إذ لا إرث في مال يجب له اليمين شرعاً إلا بالحلف 

المادة 272 
لا تحلف الأرملة اليمين إلا إذا كان الرجل خصص لها عقاراً تنتفع منه بقدر ما لها من الحقوق 

المادة 273 
لا يقدح في هذا التخصيص إذا جاء بيان حدود العقار قاصراً بعضها دون بعض 

المادة 274 
ليس للأرملة إمهالها في تأدية اليمين ريثما يرشد أولادها رجاء أن يعفوها 

المادة 275 
يصح إعفاء الرجل امرأته من اليمين وهو مريض سواء كان الإعفاء شفهياً أو كتابة وإنما للسلطة الشرعية النظر في عبارة الإعفاء 

المادة 276 
للورثة الحق أن يخصموا من حقوق الزوجة قيمة ما اشتراه لها الرجل من ماله من الثياب 

المادة 277 
المطلقة بلا سبب شرعي لا يخصم من حقها من ثمن الثياب سوى ما كان لأجل أيام السبوت والأعياد 

المادة 278 
للأرملة الحق في ما وهبه لها زوجها لا تخصم قيمته مما لها من الحقوق 

المادة 279 
عند النزاع تفصل السلطة الشرعية في الهدايا المهداة بسبب الزواج لمن هي كلها أو بعضها 

المادة 280 
للأرملة ما لها من الحقوق في عقد زواجها سواء كانت في نفقة الورثة أم لم تكن وأرملة لم تزل أم تأهلت 

المادة 281 
إذا لم يكن العقد بيدها ونوزعت فلا بد لها من حكم شرعي بما تدعي به من الحقوق 

المادة 282 
مصاريف جنازة الرجل ودفنه مفضلة عن حقوق المرآة ولو لم يفض لها شيء 

المادة 283 
للأرملة أن تحصل على كل أو بعض ما لها من الحقوق في العقد ببيعها في منقولات التركة بعد حلفها اليمين المنوه عنه ب المادة (267) ولا يجوز لها البيع في العقار إلا بحضرة ثلاثة من أولي الخبرة والمعرفة 

المادة 284 غير موجودة 
المادة 285 
لا يجوز لها أن تأخذ العقار في نظير حقوقها ما لم تأذن لها السلطة الشرعية 

المادة 286 
إذا كان البيع بواسطة السلطة الشرعية وجب أن يكون علنياً بعد الإعلان عنه ثلاثين يوماً متوالية أو مرتين في الأسبوع مدة ستين يوماً ويجب بيان العقار وحدوده والغرض من بيعه 

المادة 287 
للبنات شرعاً إذا مات أبوهن أن يتعيشن من تركته إلى أن يتأهلن أو يرشدن 

المادة 288 إلى 320 تطبق بشأنها أحكام القانون العام 
المادة 321 
لا يرفع قيد الزواج إلا بالطلاق 

المادة 322 
زواج اليتيمة القاصرة يرفع بالفسخ متى أرادت بحسب أحكام المادة 27 وما بعدها 

المادة 323 
إذا اعتنق أحد المتعاقدين ملة أخرى فلا يزال عقدهما قائماً حتى يحصل الطلاق 

المادة 324 
الطلاق في يد الرجل 

المادة 325 
قبول المرآة الطلاق ليس شرطاً

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 326 
لا يعلق الطلاق على دفع الرجل حقوق المرآة إذا كان معسراً 

المادة 327 
يجوز تسويف أمر الطلاق سنة أو أقل يفرق فيها بين الزوجين في حال كراهة الزوجة إياه أو في حال المرض 

المادة 328 
لا يليق بالرجل أن يطلق أول زوجة له بغير مقتض 

المادة 329 
يجمل في الرجل أن يطلق امرأته إذا كان لا يصلح للنساء وقد عالج نفسه ثلاثة سنين ولم ينجح في علاج 

المادة 330 
إذا ساءت أخلاق المرآة أو خرجت عن الحشمة فخير لزوجها أن يخلي سبيلها مع تأدية حقوقها ولو كانت أول زوجة له 

المادة 331 
يجوز طلاق الصغيرة المميزة 

المادة 332 
يجوز طلاق الخرساء إذا كان الخرس طارئاً 

المادة 333 
لا يجوز طلاق المجنونة قبل شفائها وإنما للرجل أن يتزوج عليها بحيث لا يضر هذا بمؤنثها وعلاجها 

المادة 334 
أيام السبت والأعياد الدينية لا يجوز الطلاق فيها 

المادة 335 
لا يجوز الطلاق يوم الجمعة ضرورة دخول يوم السبت ولا أن يحصل ليلاً إلا إذا دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك 

المادة 336 
لا يصح الطلاق شرعاً إلا أمام السلطة الشرعية بوثيقة بحضرة شاهدين 

المادة 337 
كل طلاق من سلطة أجنبية لا يعتبر شرعاً 

المادة 338 
مصاريف ورسوم الطلاق على الرجل ويجب أداؤها معجلاً أو على المرآة إذا شاءت 

المادة 339 
يجب التحقق شرعاً قبل الطلاق من أن الاثنين هما نفس الزوجين 

المادة 340 
يشترط عند الطلاق أن يكون الرجل بعقله وصحوه 

المادة 341 
المرض لا يمنع من الطلاق ما لم يكن مؤثراً على القوى العقلية ولو كان مرض الموت 

المادة 342 
إذا كان المرض أضر بالنطق وأمكن فهم إرادة الطلاق بالإشارة فلا مانع من الطلاق 

المادة 343 
لا يقبل الطلاق من الأخرس بإشارته إذا كان الخرس طارئاً 

المادة 344 
لا يملك المطلق تحريم المرآة على أحد فكل شرط في الطلاق من هذا القبيل باطل وإنما للرجل عند الطلاق أن يخبر عمن تسبب فيه وللسلطة الشرعية منع زواجه بالمطلقة تحريماً لها عليه 

المادة 345 
يقضى بالطلاق مع حقوق المرآة في الأحوال المنصوص عليها بالمواد 152 و156 و161 و164 و167 و172 و184 و205 و206 و209 و214 و217 

المادة 346 
يقضى بالطلاق بلا حقوق المرآة في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المواد 153 و155 و158 و159 و168 و169 و173 و177 و180 و183 و186 و191 و192 و198 و203 و220 

المادة 347 
يكلف الرجل شرعاً بطلاق امرأته ولو رزقت منه إذا كان هو السبب في طلاقها من غيره بزناه معها ولا يلزم بما لها من الحقوق 

المادة 348 
يكلف الرجل المتزوج بمحرمة أن يطلقها فإذا توقف جاز للشرع عزله وحرمانه من الشعائر والحقوق المالية حتى يطلق 

المادة 349 
من خالل محرمة كلف بتركها فإذا أبى عزل وحرم كالمادة السابقة 

المادة 350 
لا يسوغ بعد الطلاق إقامة المرآة مع الرجل 

المادة 351 
إذا كان المسكن للاثنين جميعاً كلفت المرآة بالانتقال إلى مسكن آخر فإذا كان الملك لها أو لأبويها فالمكلف بالانتقال الرجل 

المادة 352 
للمطلقة أن توكل عنها لمطالبة الرجل بما لها من الحقوق 

المادة 353 
يجوز للمطلق إعالة مطلقته بشرط أن لا يوجب هذا اختلاطه بها وإلا وجب أن ينيب عنه 

المادة 354 
يسلم الرجل بيده وثيقة الطلاق إلى يد مطلقته قائلاً لها ((استلمي وثيقة طلاقك فأنت طالق وصرت حلاً لغيري)) 

المادة 355 
يجوز للرجل ولو كان غير غائب عن البلد أن يوكل عنه في تسليم وثيقة الطلاق ومشافهة المطلقة ولا يتم الطلاق شرعاً إلا بعد التسليم إليها 

المادة 356 
يخاطب النائب المطلقة بما نصه (هذه وثيقة طلاقك من مطلقك فلان أسلمها إليك عنه فهو طلقك وصرت حلاً لغيره) 

المادة 357 
يحصل التوكيل أمام السلطة الشرعية وقت الطلاق 

المادة 358 
على الرجل مؤنة المرآة كالمعتاد حتى يؤدي الوكيل رسالته 

المادة 359 
إذا مات الرجل قبل تأدية الرسالة فالطلاق لم يكمل 

المادة 360 
للمرآة أن توكل عنها لقبول الطلاق وبه يتم 

المادة 361 
يخاطب الرجل وكيل المطلقة بما نصه (هذه وثيقة طلاقي فلانة بنت فلان أستلمها عنها فقد طلقتها وصارت حلاً لغيري) 

المادة 362 
يجب أن يكون التوكيل شرعياً بحضرة شاهدين 

المادة 363 
عند حصول الطلاق في وجه وكيل الزوجة تحرر السلطة الشرعية محضراً به 

المادة 364 
يجب التحقق أولاً من أن الموكلة عنها في قبول الطلاق ليست قاصرة أو غير مميزة 

المادة 365 
التوكيل من الصغيرة غير جائز وإنما لأبيها أن يقيم لها وكيلاً لقبول الطلاق إذا لم يكن إلا مجرد تقديس 

المادة 366 
للسلطة الشرعية أن تقيم لمن اعتنقت ملة أخرى وكيلاً يقبل عنها الطلاق إذا امتنعت 

المادة 367 
إذا خرج الزوج عن الملة وأراد أن يطلق في غياب الزوجة أقام لها وكيلاً يدفع إليه وثيقة الطلاق قائلاً له أيضاً (تزكَّ بقبول الطلاق عنها) 

المادة 368 
إذا فجرت المرآة وتوقفت عن الحضور أقامت لها السلطة وكيلاً يقبل عنها قائلاً له الرجل أيضاً تلك الجملة المذكورة بالمادة السابقة 

المادة 369 
بعد أن تسلم وثيقة الطلاق إلى يد المطلقة أو وكيلها ترد منها في الحال لتحفظ بدار السلطة الشرعية إلى وقت اللزوم 

المادة 370 
من المتبع أن الوثيقة عند استعادتها تشرط السلطة منها جانباً علامة تسليمها إلى المطلقة أو وكيلها 

المادة 371 
يجوز إعطاء شهادة رسمية بالطلاق بدل الوثيقة إذا شاءت المطلقة أن تسافر أو تستدل 

المادة 373 
تجديد الطلاق لا يلزم إذا كان عن مجرد تقديس ما لم يكن لمثل ذلك الاحتمال محل 

المادة 374 
إذا تأكد الوقاع بعد الطلاق فلا فرق بين الزواج ومجرد التقديس في وجوب التجديد 

المادة 375 
إذا كان هناك محل للتجديد وقبل حصوله تقدست المرآة على شخص آخر فهي محرمة على الاثنين ووجب التجديد من الأول والطلاق من الثاني 

المادة 376 
لا يجوز العقد على المطلقة أو الأرملة قبل انقضاء عدتها الشرعية تسعين يوماً لا يحسب منها يوم الطلاق أو الوفاة ولا يوم العقد 

المادة 377 
لا بد من العدة في جميع الأحوال حتى لو لم يكن غير التقديس أو كان الرجل عنيناً أو مجبوباً أو مريضاً أو غائباً أو مسجوناً أو كانت الزوجة صغيرة أو عاقراً أو عجوزاً 

المادة 378 
إذا كانت المطلقة أو الأرملة حاملاً فلا يجوز العقد عليها قبل الوضع وإذا كان معها صغير تربصت حتى يكمل السنتين 

المادة 379 
إذا مات الصغير زالت العدة 

المادة 380 
تنقضي العدة أيضاً في حياة الأب بالفطام أو برضاع الصغير من غير أمه ثلاثة أشهر ولم ترضعه فيها أمه أو كانت لا لبن لها 

المادة 381 
للرجل أن يعود إلى مطلقته يعقد عليها ولا تعتد 

المادة 382 
تحرم المطلقة على مطلقها إذا تزوجت غيره أو تقدست 

المادة 383 
إذا اختلت المطلقة بغير مطلقها عن غير عقد شرعي جاز لمطلقها الرجوع إليها 

المادة 384 
إذا خاللت المرآة رجلاً ثم تزوجت بآخر وطلقها جاز لخليلها أن يعقد عليها 

المادة 385 
المطلقة من زوجها بتهمة الزنا لا تجوز له بعد 

المادة 386 
المطلقة لعلة ظهور دم الحيض كنص المادة 155 لا تجوز لمطلقها ولو زالت العلة 

المادة 387 
على السلطة الشرعية عند الطلاق لعلة دم الحيض أو لسبب تهمة الزنا أن تخبر الرجل بتحريم المطلقة عليه أبداً 

المادة 388 
للمطلقة ولها رضيع أن ترفض إرضاعه أو تطلب عليه أجراً المادة 

المادة 389 
ليس للأم أن ترفض إرضاع الرضيع إذا هو لم يقبل ثدي غيرها 

المادة 390 
الأجر على الرضاعة لا يغني عن نفقة الرضيع 

المادة 391 
الأم أولى بحضانة الولد حتى يكمل ست سنين وبالبنت حتى تتزوج 

المادة 392 
تنتقل الأولوية إلى الرجل إذا كان من حالة الأم ما يدعو إلى ذلك 

المادة 393 
مجرد زواج الأم لا يجعل للأب حق الأولوية 

المادة 394 
ليس للأم أن تنتقل بالمحضون من بلد أبيه وإلا كان أولى به 

المادة 395 
إذا كانت المحضونة بنتاً فللسلطة الشرعية أن تأذن بالانتقال إذا تراءى لها 

المادة 396 
إذا تركت الأم حقها في الحضانة جاز الرجوع إليها 

المادة 397 
إذا لم يرغب إلا أن يقيم مع أمه بعد مدة حضانته فليس لأبيه أخذه بالقوة ولا يمنع هذا من قيامه بشؤونه 

المادة 398 
إذا شاءت البنت أن تقيم مع أبيها أو مع أخوتها إذا مات الأب فلا مانع 

المادة 399 
لا يجوز للأرملة أن تنتقل بالرضيع من موطن أهله بغير رضاهم ما لم تأذن لها السلطة الشرعية 

المادة 400 
للمطلقة رفض الحضانة متى شاءت 

المادة 401 
نفقة الحضانة على الأب بقدر ميسرته ومنزلته بين الناس 

المادة 402 
إذا توفيت الأم فلا تنتقل الحضانة بعدها إلى أمها وإنما إلى أم الأب 

المادة 403 
للسلطة الشرعية أن تأذن بالحضانة إلى أم الأم إذا كانت حضانة الأب غير موافقة 

المادة 405 
إذا انقضت حضانة الولد ببلوغه الست سنين حق لأبيه أخذه فإذا أبى الولد مفارقة أمه فلا يلزم أبوه بنفقته 

المادة 406 
ينتقل حق أخذ الولد بعد وفاة الأب إلى أب الأب فإذا لم يكن بقي الولد في حضانة أمه ولو أوصى الأب بغير ذلك فإذا ماتت انتقل حق الأخذ إلى أمها 

المادة 407 
إذا تعلق الولد بأمه بعد انقضاء مدة حضانته فليس لوصية أخذه منها 

المادة 408 
يحق للأم بعد الفطام أن تتخلى عن الحضانة فإذا كان الأب غائباً أو ميتاً فللسلطة الشرعية النظر فيمن يتولى أمر الأولاد 

المادة 409 
الحضانة لا أجر لها وإنما للرضيع والمحضون النفقة شرعاً 

المادة 410 
للسلطة الشرعية في جميع الأحوال أن ترى رأيها المناسب لتقصي الأحوال فيمن يكون أصلح للحضانة من غيره 

المادة 411 
إذا احتيل على بكر ومست بكارتها غرم المحتال خمسين ريالاً ولزمه تعويض شرف البنت بقدر درجته ودرجتها ثم تعويض ما نالها من الضرر بسبب الفعل بقدر قيمتها 

المادة 412 
إذا عقد عليها أعفي من الغرم الشرعي دون التعويضين الآخرين 

المادة 413 
إذا وقع الفعل بالقوة زيدت الجزاءات تعويضاً رابعاً هو تعويض ضرر القوة 

المادة 414 
إذا طلب من الفاعل هنا عقده على البنت لزمته شرعاً إذا كانت حلا له ولو كانت معيبة ولها منع الطلاق إلا إذا زنت 

المادة 415 
إذا لم يمتثل الفاعل في الحالتين لتلك الأحكام جوزي بالحرمان الشرعي حتى يمتثل أو يراضي البنت وأهلها 

المادة 416 
الغرامة الشرعية لا تلزم إذا كانت البنت بالغة إلا إذا كان الفعل اغتصاباً 

المادة 417 
إذا كان الفعل احتيالاً والبنت بالغة فلا غرامة ولا تعويض 

المادة 418 
التعويضات من حق أب البنت في حال القصر فإذا لم يكن على قيد الحياة فهي للبنت 

المادة 419 
لا يعد الفعل غصباً إذا وقع غير بعيد عن العمار ما لم تقم البينة على صدق دعوى الغصب كما أنه قد يقع في العمار ويكون غصباً بالدليل 

المادة 420 
يشترط للغرامة الشرعية غير الإقرار بالاحتيال أو الغصب شاهدان على الفعل ولا يلزم هذا الشرط في باقي التعويضات 

المادة 421 
إذا اختلف الاثنان فادعت البنت الغصب وهو لم يقر بغير الاحتيال صدق بيمينه 

المادة 422 
يعتبر الغصب غصباً ولو انتهى بالاحتيال 

المادة 423 
إذا كان للغاصب زوجة وكان من عرف البلد التزوج عليها لزمه إرضاء المغصوبة بما يكفيها مهراً للزواج بغيره 

المادة 424 
لا ينبغي أن يكون الأب هو الباعث على ما يوجب تلك الجزاءات وإلا كان لا محل لها 

المادة 425 
إذا كانت المغصوبة مجنونة أو خرساء كان الجزاء تعويض ضرر القوة دون غيره 

المادة 426 
إذا ادعي للغصب أو الاحتيال بلا بينة صدق المتهم بيمينه 

المادة 427 
إذا ادعت البنت أن الرجل وعدها بشيء نظير الفعل وهو ينكر صدق بيمينه 

المادة 428 
إذا حملت البنت وأقر الفاعل بالفعل لزمه المولود فإذا أنكر جاز للسلطة الشرعية تحليفه 

المادة 429 
إذا كان الاحتيال وعداً بالزواج فلا يلزم الفاعل وإنما للسلطة الشرعية تغريمه مساعدة لزواج البنت بغيره

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نظام الطوائف الدينية
القرار رقم 60 ل.ر لعام 1936
المادة 1 
إن الطوائف المعترف بها قانوناً كطوائف ذات نظام شخصي هي الطوائف التاريخية التي حدد تنظيمها ومحاكمها وشرائعها في صك تشريعي. 

إن هذه الطوائف مذكورة في الملحق رقم 1. 

المادة 2 
إن الاعتراف الشرعي بطائفة ذات نظام شخصي يكون مفعوله إعطاء النص المحدد به نظامها قوة القانون ووضع هذا النظام وتطبيقه تحت حماية القانون ومراقبة السلطة العمومية. 

المادة 3 
إن الطوائف التاريخية التي لم يكن قد حدد تنظيمها ومحاكمها وشرائعها في صك تشريعي عند إذاعة هذا القرار غير أنها حائزة على بعض ميزات أو متمتعة ببعض مناعات إما بموجب أوامر سنية أو قرارات من المفوض السامي أو قرارات من حكومة دول سورية لبنان وأما بمفعول حيازتها حالة راهنة ناتجة عن تقاليد ترجع إلى أكثر من قرن فهي أهل للاستفادة من الاعتراف الشرعي وفقاً لأحكام المادة الأولى أعلاه. 

المادة 4 
على كل طائفة من هذه الطوائف للحصول على هذا الاعتراف أو تعرض للفحص على السلطة الحكومية نظاماً مستخلصاً من النصوص التي تدار الطائفة بموجبها. 

يحدد في هذا النظام: 

1- تسلسل درجات الرؤساء الروحيين والموظفين الدينيين وطريقة تعيينهم وصلاحياتهم. 

2- تشكيل المجامع والمحاكم واللجان الخ... وصلاحية كل هيئة منها. 

3- الصلاحية المختصة بالمحاكم الدينية وأصول المحاكمة فيها. 

4- التشريع المختص بالأحوال الشخصية في جميع ما يتعلق بشرائع الطائفة الدينية. 

5- طريقة إدارة ممتلكات الطائفة. 

6- تعاليم الطائفة الدينية والواجبات الأدبية المفروضة على المنتمين إليها. 

المادة 5 
يصدق هذا النظام بقرار تشريعي يجعله نافذاً ويتضمن الاعتراف بالطائفة وفقاً لأحكام المادة الأولى من هذا القرار بشرط أن لا يتضمن نصاً مخالفاً للأمن العام أو الآداب أو دساتير الدول والطوائف أو أحكام هذا القرار. 

المادة 6 
كل تعديل لنظام الطوائف المعترف بها وفقاً للأحكام الواردة في المواد من الأولى إلى الخامسة يجري بصك تشريعي. 

المادة 7 
تتمتع بالشخصية المعنوية الطوائف الدينية وفي كل منها الجماعات المذهبية المستقلة المختصة بالتعليم أو بالأعمال الخيرية والتي يعترف لها نظام الطائفة بأهلية الحصول على حقوق وواجبات تختلف عن حقوق الطائفة وواجباتها، وكذلك الرهبنات. 

المادة 8 
يمكن للطوائف والمؤسسات الوارد ذكرها في المادة السابقة أن تملك وتشتري أموالا منقولة وغير منقولة وتتصرف بها بشرط مراعاة المحظورات المنصوص عليها في أحكام القرار رقم 2547 الصادر من المفوض السامي بتاريخ 7 نيسان سنة 1924، على أنه لا يجوز لها قبول هبات إلا بترخيص يمنح لها بمرسوم أو بقرار محلي. 

يمثل هذه الطوائف والمؤسسات رئيسها في جميع أعمال الإقرار والشراء والبيع والمقايضة والمصالحة وجميع الأعمال الأخرى التي من شأنها أن تزيد أو تنقص ممتلكاتها وفي جميع الدعاوى المرفوعة أمام المحاكم منها أو عليها. 

المادة 9 
إن الطوائف والمؤسسات أو الرهبنات التابعة لهذه الطوائف يمثلها في علاقاتها مع السلطة العمومية رئيسها الديني الأعلى. 

وإذا كان هذا الرئيس يقيم خارج أراضي دول الشرق المشمولة بالانتداب الفرنسي فيجب عليه بصورة إجبارية أن ينيب عنه في سلطته ممثلاً محلياً. 

المادة 10 
يخضع السوريون واللبنانيون المنتمون إلى الطوائف المعترف بها ذات الأحوال الشخصية لنظام طوائفهم الشرعي في الأمور المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية ولأحكام القانون المدني في الأمور غير الخاضعة لهذا النظام. 

يخضع السوريون واللبنانيون المنتمون إلى طائفة تابعة للحق العادي وكذلك السوريون واللبنانيون الذين لا ينتمون لطائفة ما للقانون المدني في الأمور المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية. 

أما الأجانب وإن كانوا ينتمون إلى طائفة معترف بها ذات نظام للأحوال الشخصية فإنهم يخضعون في شؤون الأحوال الشخصية لأحكام قانونهم الوطني. 

المادة 11 
كل من أدرك سن الرشد وكان متمتعاً بقواه العقلية يمكنه أن يترك أو يعتنق طائفة ذات نظام شخصي معترف بها ويكون لهذا الترك أو الاعتناق مفعوله المدني ويمكنه أن يحصل على تصحيح القيود المختصة به في سجل النفوس وذلك بأن يقدم إلى دائرة النفوس في محل إقامته صكاً يحتوي على تصريح بإرادته هذه وعند الاقتضاء على شهادة قبول من السلطة ذات الصلاحية في الطائفة التي يعتنقها. 

المادة 12 
في حالة ترك الزوجين طائفتهما أو ترك أحدهما لها يتبع الأولاد الصغار حالة والدهم وتبقى قيود سجلات الأحوال الشخصية المتعلقة بهم كما كانت وتصحح وفقاً لحالة الأب. 

تطبق الأحكام السابقة في حالة فك عرى الزواج على أثر وفاة الأب أو إبطال الزواج أو الطلاق أو الهجر حتى ولو كانت حضانة الأولاد أو وصايتهم عائدة للأم. 

المادة 13 
إذا وقع انشقاق إجمالي في طائفة أو انشقت جماعة مستقلة عن هذه الطائفة فيشمل أيضاً هذا الانشقاق الأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة العائدة لهذه الطائفة أو هذه الجماعة، ما عدا الأموال الموقوفة التي تبقى خاضعة لإدارة واقفيها. 

المادة 14 
إن الطوائف التابعة للقانون العادي تنظم شؤونها وتديرها بحرية ضمن حدود القوانين المدنية. 

المادة 15 
يمكن هذه الطائفة الحصول على الاعتراف بها إذا كانت تعاليمها الدينية ومبادئها الأخلاقية لا تتعارض لا مع الأمن العام ولا مع الآداب، ولا دساتير الدول ودساتير الطوائف ولا مع أحكام هذا القرار، وأخيراً إذا كان عددها كافياً والضمانات الكافلة استمرار وجودها تبرر منحها هذه الميزة. 

على أن أهلية هذه الطوائف تنحصر في تمكنها من الحصول ببدل أو بدون بدل على العقارات والأملاك اللازمة للقيام بشعائرها الدينية أو إيواء خدمتها (وللمقابر). 

المادة 16 
عندما تطلب إحدى هذه الطوائف الاعتراف بها يجب عليها أن تقدم للحكومة نظاماً يحتوي على ملخص مبادئها الدينية أو الأدبية وعلى تنظيمها. 

يعترف إذا اقتضى الأمر بهذا النظام ويوضع موضع التنفيذ بقرار تشريعي. وتطبق عليه أحكام المادة السادسة المتقدم ذكرها. 

المادة 17 
إن الأحوال الشخصية العائدة للسوريين أو اللبنانيين المنتمين إلى إحدى الطوائف المذكورة في المادة الرابعة عشرة وما يليها أو غير المنتمين إلى إحدى الطوائف الدينية تخضع للقانون المدني. 

على أن عقود زواج السوريين واللبنانيين التي تجري بموجب طقس إحدى الطوائف التابعة للقانون العادي المعترف بها تعتبر صحيحة إذا كانت الصكوك التي تثبتها قد نظمت وفقاً للقواعد المحددة في الأحكام التالية (في ما يلي من مواد): 

المادة 18 
إن تعيين رجال الدين في الطوائف التابعة للقانون العادي الذي يخولهم نظام الطائفة حق الزواج يجب أن يبلغ للوزير ولمن يقوم مقامه التابعة له دائرة الأحوال الشخصية. 

المادة 19 
على من يرغب في عقد زواجه أمام رجل دين من إحدى الطوائف التابعة للقانون العادي، أن يحصل على ترخيص من مأمور دائرة النفوس في مكان إقامته. 

المادة 20 
يقوم رجل الدين الذي يطلب إليه عقد الزواج بعقد هذا الزواج بمجرد إطلاعه على الترخيص المنصوص عليه في المادة السابقة وينظم عقد الزواج باللغة العربية فور الانتهاء من حفلة عقد الزواج. 

ويذكر في هذا العقد تاريخ ورقم الترخيص المعطى من مأمور النفوس ويرسل العقد أصلاً في الحال إلى هذا المأمور وعلى كل حال في مهلة لا تتجاوز خمسة أيام على الأكثر بعد حفلة الزواج. 

إذا لم يراع رجال الدين الأحكام السابقة فيعاقبون بالسجن من شهر واحد إلى ثلاثة أشهر، وبغرامة من 20 إلى 100 ليرة لبنانية سورية إذا عقد الزواج بدون ترخيص من مأمور النفوس، وبغرامة من 8 ليرات إلى خمسين ليرة لبنانية سورية في الحالات الأخرى. 

المادة 21 
يسجل مأمور النفوس عقد الزواج في سجلاته خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من استلامه العقد، ويجري هذا التسجيل وفقاً لأحكام القوانين المرعية الإجراء. 

المادة 22 
يوضع صك زواج السوريين واللبنانيين المنتمين لطائفة معترف بها ذات نظام للأحوال الشخصية حالاً بعد الاحتفال به، ويحرر باللغة المستعملة عادة في هذه الطائفة. يعطي خادم الدين الذي احتفل بالزواج علماً به لمأمور الأحوال الشخصية في مكان محل إقامة الزوجين بشهادة محررة باللغة العربية وفي جميع الأحوال في مهلة لا تتجاوز خمسة أيام بعد الاحتفال بالزواج. 

يجري مأمور الأحوال الشخصية في خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة بعد استلامه الشهادة قيد الزواج في سجلات الأحوال الشخصية وفقاً للقوانين المعمول بها. 

وإذا لم يقم خدمة الدين بإتمام الأحكام السابقة عوقبوا بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 20. 

المادة 23 
إذا ترك أحد الزوجين طائفته بقي الزواج والصكوك المتعلقة بنظام الأحوال الشخصية خاضعة للقانون الذي احتفل بموجبه بالزواج أو تمت أو عقدت وفقاً له هذه الصكوك. 

أما إذا ترك الزوجان طائفتهما فيكون زواجهما وكذلك الصكوك أو الموجبات المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية تابعة لقانون نظامها الجديد ابتداء من التاريخ الذي قيد فيه تركهما لطائفتهما في سجلات الأحوال الشخصية على أنه لا يمكن في هذه الحال أن تنزع عن الأولاد صفة الأولاد الشرعيين بمجرد ترك الأبوين طائفتهما. 

المادة 24 
فيما عدا الاستثناء المنصوص عليه في المادة 25 أدناه يكون لاغياً وليس له مفعول شرعي الزواج المحتفل به وكذلك الصكوك أو الموجبات المتعلقة بالأحوال الشخصية المتممة أو المعقودة وفقاً لقانون لا يخضع له أحد الطرفين المتعاقدين. 

يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة 20 خادم الدين أو ضابط الأحوال الشخصية الذي احتفل بهذا الزواج أو استلم هذه الصكوك أو عاينها. 

يزول البطلان المنصوص عليه أعلاه إذا استحصل المتعاقدان فيما بعد على تحوير قيود سجلات الأحوال الشخصية المتعلقة بهما وأصبحا خاضعين للقانون الذي احتفل بموجبه بزواجهما أو تممت أو عقدت وفقاً له الصكوك أو الموجبات العائدة لنظام الأحوال الشخصية. 

المادة 25 
إذا عقد في بلد أجنبي زواج بين سوري ولبناني أو بين سوري أو لبناني وأجنبي وكان صحيحاً إذا احتفل به وفقاً للأشكال المتبعة في هذا البلد: إذا كان نظام الأحوال الشخصية التابع له الزوج لا يقبل بشكل الزواج ولا بمفاعيله كما هي ناتجة عن القانون المحتفل بالزواج وفقاً له فيكون الزواج خاضعاً في سورية ولبنان للقانون المدني. 

المادة 26 
إن الأشخاص الذين يرتكبون مخالفة صريحة لقوانين الأحوال الشخصية المعمول بها أو لأحكام هذا القرار أو الأشخاص المشتركين بارتكابها أو شركاءهم بها هم مسئولون مدنياً عن الأضرار التي قد تلحقها هذه المخالفة بأصحاب العلاقة ولا يمنع ذلك عند الاقتضاء تطبيق العقوبات العادية. 

المادة 27 
ينشأ في كل دورة محكمة قضائية عليا تكلف للبت في الخلافات التي تتولد بين محاكم الأحوال الشخصية أو بين هذه المحاكم والمحاكم العادية. 

وتكون هذه المحكمة العليا عدا ذلك صالحة أيضاً للبت فيما يلي: 

1- إذا صدر حكم من محكمة الأحوال الشخصية غير المحكمة المدنية وأودع للتنفيذ في دائرة الإجراء فالمحكمة العليا تبت فيما إذا كان هذا الحكم صادراُ من محكمة صالحة للحكم به وفيما إذا كان يجب تنفيذه. 

2- في المخالفات الصريحة المنصوص عليها في المادة 30 من القرار الصادر في 13 آذار سنة 1936 بإقرار نظام الطوائف الدينية وفي المادة 26 من هذا القرار. 

3- وفي جميع المسائل التي تعرضها عليها حكومة الدول أو رؤساء الطوائف والمتعلقة بتفسير أو بتطبيق أحكام هذا القرار. 

إذا كان على هذه المحكمة أن تبت في خلاف ما أو في مسألة الصلاحية وجب أن تشتمل عدا الرئيس والأعضاء الذين يشكلونها على ممثل يعينه كل من رؤساء الطوائف صاحبة الشأن. 

المادة 28 
إن الطائفة البروتستانية هي داخلة في الملحق 1 من القرار 60ل.ر الصادر في 13 آذار 1936 بإقرار نظام الطوائف الدينية في عداد الطوائف المعترف بها قانونياً وفعلياً. 

أمين السر العام في المفوضية العليا مكلف تنفيذ هذا القرار. 

بيروت في 13 آذار 1936

----------


## هيثم الفقى

نظام سر الزواج للكنيسة الشرقية 
هذا النظام معمول به في الطوائف الكاثوليكية الشرقية 
(الروم الكاثوليك، السريان الكاثوليك، الأرمن الكاثوليك، الموارنة، الكلدان، اللاتين) 
المادة 1 
1- قد رفع السيد المسيح إلى مقام سر عقد الزواج نفسه المبرم بين المعتمدين. 
2- ولذا لا يمكن أن يقوم عقد زواج صحيح بين المعتمدين دون أن يكون بذات الفعل سراً. 
المادة 2 
1- للزواج غاية أولية هي ولادة البنين وتربيتهم، وغاية ثانوية هي التعاون المتبادل ومداواة الشهوة. 
2- للزواج خاصتان جوهريتان: الوحدة وعدم قابلية الانحلال، وتكتسب كلتاهما ثبوتاً خصوصياً في الزواج المسيحي لكونه سراً. 
المادة 3 
ينعم الزواج برعاية القانون، ولذا يجب (في حال الريب) القول بصحة الزواج حتى ثبوت خلافه، مع مراعاة منطوق القانون 116. 
المادة 4 
1- يدعى الزواج الصحيح المبرم بين المعتمدين مقرراً إن كان لم يتم بعد بالاكتمال. ويقال له مقرراً ومكتملاً إذا حصل بين الزوجين الفعل الزواجي الذي يترتب له طبعاً عقد الزواج وبه يصير الزوجان جسداً واحداً. 
2- إذا تساكن الزوجان معاً بعد عقد زواجهما قدر اكتماله حتى ثبوت خلاف ذلك. 
3- الزواج الصحيح بين غير المعتمدين يدعى ناموسياً. 
4- يقال للزواج غير الصحيح موهماً إذا عقده أمام الكنيسة بضمير سليم أقله أحد الفريقين إلى أن يتحقق كلا الفريقين بطلانه. 
المادة 5 
يضبط زواج المعتمدين لا الحق الإلهي فقط، بل الحق القانوني أيضاً، مع مراعاة اختصاص السلطة المدنية بما يتعلق بالمفاعيل المدنية المحضة الصادرة عن الزواج. 
المادة 6 
1- الوعد بالزواج، وإن كان مزدوج الأطراف (ويعرف إذ ذاك بالخطبة) باطل في كلتا المحكمتين ما لم يتم أمام الخوري أو أمام الرئيس الكنسي المحلي أو أمام كاهن نال من أحدهما الإذن بحضور الخطبة. 
2- 
1- من له أن يحضر عقد الزواج حضوراً صحيحاً بموجب منطوق القانونين 86 و 87، خورياً كان أو رئيساً كنسياً محلياً أو كاهناً يعينه أحدهما، له أن يحضر الوعد بالزواج حضوراً صحيحاً. 
2- يتحتم على من يحضر الوعد بالزواج أن يعنى بتدوين وقوعه في سجل الخطبات. 
3- لا دعوى للمطالبة بعقد الزواج بناء على الوعد به، بل لتعويض الأضرار إن وجب. 
المادة 7 
لا يهملن الكاهن الذي يحضر الوعد بالزواج أن يمنح الخطيبين الكاثوليكيين البركة المرسومة في الكتب الطقسية إذا ما ورد ذلك في الحق الخاص. 
المادة 8 
لا يهملن الخوري أن يفقه الشعب بفطنة في ما يختص بسر الزواج وموانعه. 
المادة 9 
1- قبل عقد الزواج يجب أن يتثبت أن ما من عائق يحول دون صحة عقده أو دون جوازه. 
2- إذا تعذر الحصول عند خطر الموت على أدلة غير التي ستذكر، يكفي (ما لم تكن هناك قرائن مخالفة) أن يقسم الفريقان الراغبان في عقد الزواج أنهما متعمدان وخاليان من كل مانع. 
المادة 10 
1- على الخوري الذي يحق له حضور الزواج أن يسبق في وقت مناسب فيدقق في البحث عما قد يحول دون عقد الزواج من العوائق. 
2- ليسأل الخاطب والمخطوبة باحتراز، وكلا على حدة أن استصوب ذلك، هل يقيدهما مانع ما، وهل هما (ولا سيما المخطوبة) حران في إبداء رضاهما وهل يعرفان من التعليم المسيحي ما يكفي، إلا إذا بدا هذا السؤال الأخير نافلاً بالنظر إلى صفات الشخصين. 
3- للرئيس الكنسي المحلي أن يسن قواعد خصوصية في شأن هذا التحري المتوجب على الخوري. 
المادة 11 
1- ليفرض الخوري، ما لم يكن العماد قد منح في مكان ولايته، إبراز شهادة المعمودية على كلا الفريقين، أو على الفريق الكاثوليكي وحده في حال زواج يعقد بعد التفسيح من مانع اختلاف الدين. 
2- على الكاثوليكيين الذين لم ينالوا بعد سر التثبيت أن ينالوه، إن أمكنهم ذلك دون مشقة جسيمة، قبل أن يقبلوا لعقد الزواج. 
المادة 12 
ليعلن الخوري جهاراً أسماء طالبي التزوج إذا ما ورد ذلك في الحق الخاص. 
المادة 13 
1- يجب أن يقوم بمناديات الزواج خوري الخطيبين الخاص. 
2- إذا أقام أحد الفريقين في مكان آخر ستة أشهر بعد سن البلوغ وجب على الخوري أن يعرض الأمر على رئيسه الكنسي، وهذا بحسب فطنته إما يطلب إجراء المناديات في ذلك المكان، وإما يأمر بتحصيل أدلة أو قرائن أخرى عن مطلق الحال. 
3- أما إذا وقعت شبهة بوجود مانع فعلى الخوري أن يراجع رئيسه الكنسي حتى ولو كانت مدة الإقامة في المكان الآخر أقصر مما ورد، وعلى الرئيس الكنسي أن لا يسمح بالزواج ما لم تدفع الشبهة على نحو ما جاء في البند 2. 
المادة 14 
يجب أن تجري المناديات في الكنسية على ثلاث مرات متوالية بين أحد وعيد مفروض، أثناء إقامة فروض إلهية يقصدها عدد كبير من الشعب. 
المادة 15 
للرئيس الكنسي المحلي في مكان ولايته أن يستعيض عن المناديات بعرض أسماء طالبي الزواج علانية على أبواب الكنيسة الرعوية أو غيرها من الكنائس لمدة لا تقل عن ثمانية أيام شرط أن يتخلل هذه المدة عيدان من الأعياد المفروضة. 
المادة 16 
يحظر إجراء المناديات بشأن الزواج الذي يعقد بتفسيح من مانع اختلاف الدين أو اختلاف المذهب، ما لم يستصوب الرئيس الكنسي المحلي في فطنته السماح بها، على أن يتحاشى العثار وعلى أن يكون الكرسي الرسولي قد سبق فمنح التفسيح، مع مراعاة منطوق القانون 32، وشرط أن يغفل ذكر مذهب الفريق غير الكاثوليكي. 
المادة 17 
يتحتم على المؤمنين قبل عقد الزواج أن يكشفوا للخوري أو للرئيس الكنسي المحلي عما قد يقفون عليه من موانع. 
المادة 18 
1- يحق للرئيس الكنسي المحلي الخاص، حسب فطنته، أن يفسح حتى في غير أبرشيته، من إجراء المناديات لسبب مشروع. 
2- إذا تعدد الرؤساء الكنسيون الخاصون، يعود حق التفسيح لمن يعقد الزواج في أبرشيته، أما إذا عقد الزواج خارجاً عن أبرشيات المتعاقدين فلأحد الرؤساء الكنسيين الخاصين أياً كان. 
المادة 19 
إذا قام بالتحري أو المناديات خوري غير الذي له أن يحضر الزواج، وجب عليه أن يطلع الخوري الذي له أن يحضره على ما أفضت إليه المناديات أو التحري، وذلك حالاً وبسند وثيق. 
المادة 20 
1- بعد استيفاء التحري والمناديات، ينهى الخوري عن حضور عقد زواج قبل أن يستلم جميع الوثائق الضرورية وقبل أن تمر ثلاثة أيام على المناداة الأخيرة، ما لم يكن هنالك سبب صوابي يستوجب خلاف ذلك. 
2- إذا لم يعقد الزواج خلال ستة أشهر وجب تكرار المناديات ما لم ير الرئيس الكنسي المحلي خلاف ذلك. 
المادة 21 
1- إذا وقع ريب في وجود مانع ما: 
1- وجب على الخوري أن يبحث عن حقيقة الواقع بحثاً دقيقاً مستجوباً بقسم شاهدين على الأقل يوثق بهما، ما لم يكن المانع مما تنشأ عن معرفته فضيحة للفريقين، وعند الضرورة فليستجوب الفريقين نفسيهما. 
2- عليه أن يجري المناديات أو ينجزها إذا وقع الريب قبل الشروع بالمناديات أو قبل إنجازها. 
3- ولا يحضرن الزواج دون مراجعة الرئيس الكنسي إذا حكم بفطنة أن الريب لم يزل بعد. 
2- عند ظهور مانع أكيد: 
1- إذا كان المانع خفياً وجب على الخوري أن يجري المناديات أو ينجزها وأن يرفع الأمر إلى الرئيس الكنسي المحلي أو إلى ديوان سر التوبة المقدس كاتماً الأسماء في كلا الحالين. 
2- أما إذا كان المانع علنياً وكان ظهوره قبل الشروع بالمناديات فلا يتخطين الخوري إلى ما يتبعها من الأعمال حتى زوال المانع ولو علم أنه قد حصل على التفسيح من المانع في محكمة الضمير فقط، أما إذا ظهر المانع بعد المنادة الأولى أو الثانية فعلى الخوري أن ينجز المناديات ويعرض الأمر على الرئيس الكنسي. 
3- أخيراً إذا لم يظهر مانع مشكوك فيه أم أكيد، فعلى الخوري بعد إنجاز المناديات أن يقبل الفريقين لعقد زواجهما. 
المادة 22 
ليمتنع الخوري، في ما خلا حال الضرورة، عن حضور زواج الدوارين، أي من لا مسكن لهم ولا شبه مسكن في أي مكان كان، ما لم يحصل على الإذن بحضور الزواج بعد أن يكون عرض الأمر على الرئيس الكنسي المحلي أو على من فوضه هذا من الكهنة. 
المادة 23 
لا يهملن الخوري إفهام الخطيبين، على ما تقتضيه حالة الأشخاص المتنوعة، قداسة سر الزواج وواجبات الزوجيين المتبادلة وواجبات الوالدين نحو أولادهما وليحرضهما شديد التحريض على أن يعينا بالاعتراف بخطاياهما قبل الزواج وبتناول القربان المقدس بتقوى. 
المادة 24 
ليحرض الخوري الأولاد القصر تحريضاً شديداً على أن لا يعقدوا الزواج دون معرفة والديهم أو بالرغم منهم، إذا كان عدم رضاهم صوابيا، وإذا لم يذعنوا، فليمتنع عن حضور زواجهم قبل أن يستشير الرئيس الكنسي المحلي. 
المادة 25 
كل إنسان يستطيع عقد الزواج ما لم ينه عن عقده شرعاً.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 26 
1- يلازم المانع المحرم نهي شديد عن عقد الزواج، لكن الزواج لا يضحي باطلاً إذا عقد مع وجود المانع. 
2- المانع المبطل ينهى عن عقد الزواج نهياً شديداً ويحول أيضاً دون صحة عقده. 
3- المانع يحرم أو يبطل الزواج وإن انحصر في أحد الطرفين فقط. 
المادة 27 
يعد المانع علنياً إذا نشأ عن حدث علني أو أمكن إثباته في المحكمة الخارجية بطريقة أخرى، وإلا كان خفياً. 
المادة 28 
1- يحق للسلطة الكنسية العليا دون سواها أن توضح إيضاحاً أصلياً الحالات التي فيها يحرم الشرع الإلهي الزواج أو يبطله. 
2- يحق للسلطة العليا المذكورة دون سواها أن تفرض على المعتدين موانع زواجية أخرى محرمة أو مبطلة وذلك بسنِّ شريعة عامة أو خاصة. 
المادة 29 
1- يحق للرؤساء الكنسيين المحليين، في حالة معينة، أن ينهوا عن عقد الزواج جميع المقيمين فعلاً في مكان ولايتهم وأن ينهوا مرؤوسيهم أيضاً وإن وجدوا خارج حدود ولايتهم، على أن يكون هذا النهي إلى حين فقط ولسبب عادل وما استمر السبب. 
2- للكرسي الرسولي وحده أن يضيف إلى مثل هذا النهي قيداً يبطل الزواج. 
المادة 30 
تنبذ كل عادة تدخل مانعاً جديداً أو تضاد الموانع الموضوعة. 
المادة 31 
1- الموانع الصغرى هي: 
1- القرابة الدموية في الوجه السادس من الخط المنحرف. 
2- القرابة الأهلية المذكورة في القانون 67 البند الأول العدد 1، في الوجه الرابع من الخط المنحرف، وكذا القرابة أهلية المذكورة في القانون نفسه البند 1 العدد 2 و 3 في كل وجه. 
3- الحشمة في الوجه الثاني. 
4- القرابة الروحية. 
5- الوصاية والقرابة الشرعية المذكورتان في القانون 71. 
6- لجرم الناشئ عن زنى مع وعد بالزواج أو محاولة له وإن تمت المحاولة بإجراء مدني لا غير. 
2- سائر الموانع المبطلة هي كبرى. 
المادة 32 
1- مع مراعاة ما للرؤساء الكنسيين المحليين من سلطان أوسع بقوة امتياز أو حق خاص، يحق لهم، لكن لا للنائب الأسقفي العام ما لم يخول تصريفاً خصوصياً، أن يفسحوا لجميع مرؤوسيهم الخاصين بهم استناداً إلى سبب قانوني، من الموانع المحرمة ما خلا الموانع المتأتية عن اختلاط المذهب أو عن النذر الرهباني الصغير أي البسيط المبرز في رهبانية حبرية أو بطريركية، ومن الموانع المبطلة التالية: 
1- مانع القرابة الدموية في الوجهين الخامس والسادس من الخط المنحرف. 
2- مانع القرابة الأهلية المنصوص عنه في القانون 67 البند 1 العدد 1 في الوجه الرابع من الخط المنحرف والموانع المذكورة في نفس القانون البند 1 العدد 2 و 3 في كل وجه. 
3- مانع الحشمة في الوجه الثاني. 
4- مانع القرابة الروحية. 
5- مانع القرابة الشرعية والوصاية. 
6- مانع السن خارج حدود البطريركيات، على أن لا يتجاوز التفسيح سنتين كاملتين. 
2- يحق للبطريرك فضلاً عما يليه من سلطان في البند 1، ومع مراعاة ما له من سلطان أوسع بقوة امتياز أو حق خاص، أن يفسح: 
1- من مانع السن على أن لا يتجاوز التفسيح سنتين كاملتين. 
2- من مانع الجرم المذكور في القانون 65 العدد1. 
3- من القرابة الدموية في الوجه الرابع من الخط المنحرف. 
4- من مانع القرابة الأهلية المذكورة في القانون 67 البند1 العدد 1 في الوجه الثاني وما يليه من الخط المنحرف. 
5- من صيغة عقد الزواج في الحالة التي ورد الكلام عنها في القانون، البند 1 العدد 2، وذلك لسبب خطير جداً. 
3- يحق للبطريرك الذي يمارس السلطان الذي يخوله أو يعترف له به في البندين 1 و 2 بحق المرؤوسين الخاصين به أينما كانوا وبحق كل مؤمني طقسه المقيمين فعلاً في البطريركية وإن لم يكن لهم مسكن أو شبه مسكن في إحدى أبرشيات البطريركية. 
4- التفسيح من سائر الموانع محفوظ للكرسي الرسولي. 
5- إذا كان المتعاقدان من أبرشيات مختلفة ومن طقس واحد أو كانا من طقسين مختلفين وجب طلب التفسيح من الرئيس الكنسي الذي يخضع له الرجل. فإذا كان الرجل غير كاثوليكي فمن الرئيس الكنسي الذي تخضع له المرآة. 
6- ليس لمن فوض تفويضاً جامعاً أن يفوض بدوره إلى غيره إلا إذا خول ذلك تخويلاً صريحاً في كل حادث بمفرده. 
المادة 33 
عندما يحرج خطر الموت، يحق للرؤساء الكنسيين المحليين، رغبة في معالجة حالة الضمير، وإذا دعت الحال رغبة في إقرار النسل إقراراً شرعياً أن يفسحوا من الصيغة المفروضة لعقد الزواج ومن الموانع المرسومة بوضع كنسي جملة وإفراداً، سواء أكانت علنية أم خفية ولو تعددت، ما خلا الموانع المتأتية عن اقتبال درجة القسوسية المقدسة وعن القرابة الأهلية المذكورة في القانون 68 البند 1 في الخط المستقيم وبعد اكتمال الزواج، وهذا السلطان يتناول المرؤوسين الخاصين بهم أينما كانوا وكل من وجد فعلاً في مكان ولايتهم، على أن يتحاشى العثار، وتقدم الضمانات المألوفة في حالة التفسيح من مانع اختلاف الدين أو اختلاف المذهب. 
المادة 34 
1- إذا تحققت نفس الظروف التي ورد ذكرها في القانون 33 وتعذر الاتصال أيضاً حتى بالرئيس الكنسي المحلي، ففي هذه الحال وفيه فقط يلي سلطان التفسيح عينه كل من الخوري ونائبه المعاون والكاهن الذي يشهد الزواج حسب منطوق القانون 89 العدد 2، والمعرف أيضاً، إلا أن سلطان هذا الأخير يقتصر على المحكمة الباطنية في حال سماع الاعتراف السري. 
2- إذا لم يتسن الالتجاء إلى الرئيس الكنسي المحلي إلا عن طريق البرق والهاتف عد الاتصال متعذراً في الحالة التي جاء الكلام عنها في البند الأول. 
المادة 35 
1- للرؤساء الكنسيين المحليين، ضمن القيود المرسومة في آخر القانون 33 أن يفسحوا من جميع الموانع المذكورة في القانون 33 كلما اكتشف مانع أو كلما بلغ خبرة الرئيس الكنسي أو الخوري ـ ولو كان معروفاً فيما قبل ـ عندما يكون قد أعد كل شيء للزواج ولم يعد يمكن، دون احتمالية خطر شر جسيم، تأجيل عقد الزواج ريثما ينال التفسيح من الكرسي الرسولي. 
أو من البطريرك في ما يخص الموانع التي يستطيع البطريرك أن يفسح منها 
2- يصلح هذا السلطان أيضاً لتصحيح زواج معقود سابقاً إذا كان في التأجيل الخطر نفسه ولم يبق متسع من الوقت للالتجاء إلى الكرسي الرسولي، أو إلى البطريرك في ما يخص الموانع التي يستطيع البطريرك أن يفسح منها. 
3- عندما تتحقق هذه الظروف بعينها يلي نفس السلطان كل من ورد ذكرهم في القانون 34 البند 1 ضمن القيود الواردة في القانون نفسه، على أن يكون الحادث خفياً أما من ذات طبعه وأما فعلاً فقط، وإن يتعذر الاتصال به حتى بالرئيس الكنسي المحلي على ما جاء في القانون 34 أو لا يتسنى ذلك إلى مع التعرض لخطر كشف السر. 
4- إن السلطان المنصوص عنه في البند الأول لا ينزع عن الرؤساء الكنسيين المحليين سلطان التفسيح من الصيغة المفروضة في عقد الزواج ومن موانع الحق الكنسي التي اعتاد الكرسي الرسولي أن يفسح منها، كلما صعب الالتجاء إليه وإلى ممثل الحبر الروماني المذود بالسلطان اللازم وكان في الانتظار خطر ضرر جسيم. 
المادة 36 
يتوجب على الخوري ونائبه المعاون أو الكاهن الوارد ذكره في القانون 34 أن يعلموا حالاً الرئيس الكنسي المحلي بما منحوه من تفسيح نافذ في المحكمة الخارجية ويجب أن يدون هذا التفسيح في سجل الزواج. 
المادة 37 
ما خلا الحالات التي يستثنيها رقيم ديوان سر التوبة المقدس أو البطريرك أو الرئيس الكنسي المحلي ضمن نطاق اختصاص كل منهما، يجب أن يدون التفسيح من مانع خفي ممنوح في المحكمة الباطنية غير السرية في سجل ينبغي حفظه باهتمام في خزانة الأوراق السري التابعة للديوان، ولا حاجة لتفسيح آخر في المحكمة الخارجية ولو أضحى المانع الخفي بعد ذلك علنياً، لكن التفسيح في المحكمة الخارجية يغدو ضرورياً إذا اقتصر التفسيح السابق على المحكمة الباطنية السرية. 
المادة 38 
1- إذا أرسل طلب التفسيح إلى الكرسي الرسولي يحظر على الرؤساء الكنسيين المحليين أن يتصرفوا بما قد يكون لهم من سلطان ما لم يحرجهم ذلك سبب خطير، وعليهم إذ ذاك أن يشعروا حالاً الكرسي الرسولي بالواقع. 
2- على الرؤساء الكنسيين المحليين الخاضعين لأحد البطاركة أن يلزموا نفس السلوك إذا أرسل طلب التفسيح إلى البطريرك. 
المادة 39 
1- من حاز إنعاماً عاماً للتفسيح من مانع معين، سواء أكان لزواج معقود أم سيعقد، يستطيع أن يفسح من ذلك المانع ولو تعدد، ما لم يرد خلاف ذلك في الأنعام صراحة. 
2- من كان له أنعام عام يخوله التفسيح من عدة موانع مختلفة الأنواع، مبطلة كانت أو محرمة، يستطيع أن يفسح من تلك الموانع، ولو كانت علنية، إذا تجمعت في نفس الحادث الواحد. 
المادة 40 
إذا رافق المانع أو الموانع العلنية التي يحق لأحدهم بقوة أنعام أن يفسح منها مانع آخر لا يحق له التفسيح منه، وجب الالتجاء في شأن جميع الموانع إلى الرئيس الذي له أن يفسح من جميعها، أما إذا وجد بعد طلب التفسيح من الرئيس مانع أو موانع أخر يستطيع التفسيح منها فله أن يتصرف بما يليه من سلطان. 
المادة 41 
كل تفسيح من مانع مبطل يمنح بقوة سلطان أصلي أو بقوة سلطان مفوض صادر عن أنعام عام لا عن رقيم معطى لحوادث مخصوصة، يصحبه بذات الفعل منح إقرار النسل إقراراً شرعياً إذا ما ولد نسل للأشخاص الذين أعطوا التفسيح أو حبل به منهم ما لم يكن النسل عن زنى أو انتهاك القدسيات. 
المادة 42 
يصح التفسيح من مانع القرابة الدموية أو الأهلية الممنوح في أحد الوجوه وإن وقع في طلب التفسيح أو في منحه غلط بشأن الوجه، على أن يكون الوجه المطابق لواقع الحال أدنى، ويصح التفسيح كذلك وإن أغفل مانع غير المصرح به على أن يكون من النوع نفسه وفي وجه متساو أو أدنى. 
المادة 43 
إن التفسيح الذي يمنحه الكرسي الرسولي من الزواج المقرر غير المكتمل، وكذلك الإجازة التي يمنحها من هم دون الكرسي الرسولي من أولي السلطان بعقد زواج آخر بناء على تقدير وفاة أحد الزوجين، يلازمهما دوماً إذا اقتضى الحال تفسيح من المانع الوارد ذكره في القانون 65 العدد 1. 
المادة 44 
لا تلغى التفسيح من أحد الموانع الصغرى شائبة عرض كاذب أو كتم أمر وجب عرضه، ولو ورد في الطلب سبب غائي وحيد كاذب. 
المادة 45 
التفسيحات من الموانع العلنية التي يعهد بتنفيذها إلى الرئيس الكنسي الذي يخضع له طالبوا التفسيح يجب أن ينفذها الرئيس الكنسي الذي أعطى كتاب الشهادة أو حول الطلب إلى الكرسي الرسولي أو إلى البطريرك، وإن غادر الخطيبان حين تنفيذ التفسيح مسكنهما أو شبه مسكنهما في تلك الأبرشية منتقلين إلى أبرشية أخرى بنية عدم الرجوع إلى الأولى، شرط أن يعلما الرئيس الكنسي في المكان الذي يرغبان أن يعقدا الزواج فيه. 
المادة 46 
يحظر على الرؤساء الكنسيين المحليين وعلى موظفيهم أن يتقاضوا بمناسبة منح التفسيح مالاً أو نفعاً أياً كان، ما خلا رسماً قليلاً يرتب على التفسيحات الممنوحة لغير الفقراء بسبب نفقات قلم الديوان، وكل عادة مخالفة لهذا النهي ينبذ، لكنه يجوز لهم أن يتقاضوا شيئاً إذا نالوا من الكرسي إذناً صريحاً بذلك أو كان الأمر مرسوماً أو معترفاً به في المجامع المثبتة، فإذا تقاضوا شيئاً على خلاف الشرع تحتم عليهم رده. 
المادة 47 
من فسح بقوة سلطان فوض إليه، عليه أن يورد صريحاً في التفسيح ذكر أنعام الرئيس مانح التفويض. 
المادة 48 
1- يحرم الزواج: 
1- النذر العمومي بحفظ العفة الكاملة المبرز في الترهب البسيط أي الصغير. 
2- النذر الانفرادي بحفظ البتولية أو العفة الكاملة أو العزوبة أو بانتحال الحالة الرهبانية، كذلك النذر الانفرادي بقبول درجة الشماس الرسائلي أو إحدى الدرجات الكبرى في الطقوس التي يلتزم فيها الأكليريكيون بالمحافظة على العزوبة المقدسة منذ نيلهم درجة الشماس الرسائلي. 
2- إذا استثني النذر الاحتفالي أي النذر المبرز في الترهب الكبير، فما من نذر آخر يبطل الزواج إلا إذا تقرر ذلك في حق البعض بموجب مرسوم خاص من الكرسي الرسولي. 
المادة 49 
حيث يمنع الشرع المدني الزواج بسبب الوصاية أو القرابة الشرعية الناشئة عن التبني يحرم الزواج بقوة الحق القانوني. 
المادة 50 
تنهى الكنيسة في كل مكان أشد النهي عن عقد الزواج بين شخصين معتمدين الواحد كاثوليكي والآخر منتم إلى بدعة هرطوقية أو مشاقة، وإذا كان على الفريق الكاثوليكي أو على الأولاد خطر ضلال، فالزواج محرم بمقتضى الشريعة الإلهية نفسها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 51 
1- لا تفسح الكنيسة من مانع اختلاط المذهب ما لم تستوف الشروط التالية: 
1- أن تحرج إلى ذلك أسباب عادلة خطيرة. 
2- أن يؤدي الزوج غير الكاثوليكي ضماناً بدفع خطر الضلال عن الزوج الكاثوليكي وأن يؤدي كلا الزوجين معاً ضماناً بتعميد جميع الأولاد وتربيتهم تربية كاثوليكية لا غير. 
3- أن يوقن من إتمام هذه الضمانات بقينا أدبياً. 
2- يجب عادة أن تقتضى هذه الضمانات كتابة. 
المادة 52 
يتحتم على الزوج الكاثوليكي أن يسعى بفطنة في هداية الزوج غير الكاثوليكي. 
المادة 53 
1- لا يجوز للزوجين، لا قبل عقد الزواج أمام الكنيسة ولا بعده، أن يذهبا أيضاً بذاتهما أو بواسطة وكيل من قبلهما أمام خادم مذهب كاثوليكي باعتبار كونه مقلداً خدمة دينية ليبديا بحضرته رضاهما بالزواج أو ليجدداه، وذلك ولو كانا حاصلين على التفسيح الكنسي من اختلاط المذهب. 
2- إذا أيقن الخوري بأن الزوجين سيخالفان هذه الشريعة أو قد خالفاها، فلا يحضرن زواجهما لأسباب خطيرة جداً مع تحاشي العثار وبعد استشارة الرئيس الكنسي. 
3- على أنه لا يعاب الزوجان إذا ألزمتهما الشريعة المدنية فمثلاً حتى أمام خادم مذهب غير كاثوليكي يضطلع بمهمة موظف مدني لا غير، وذلك بقصد إنجاز أجراه مدني محض طلباً للمفاعيل المدنية. 
المادة 54 
على الرؤساء الكنسيين وسائر رعاة النفوس: 
1- أن يحذروا المؤمنين من الزواج المختلط ما استطاعوا إلى ذلك سبيلاً. 
2- فإذا لم يتوصلوا إلى منعه فليبذلوا قصارى جهدهم كي لا يتم عقده خلاف شرائع الله والكنيسة. 
3- وبعد عقد الزواج المختلط، سواء أتم العقد في مكان ولايتهم الخاص أو في منطقة ولاية غيرهم، فليسهروا كل السهر على أن يكون الزوجان أمينين في إنجاز ما قد تعهدا به. 
المادة 55 
1- وليحذروا أيضاً المؤمنين من التزوج بمن اشتهر عنهم أنهم نبذوا الإيمان الكاثوليكي، وإن لم ينضموا إلى بدعة غير كاثوليكية، أو أنهم انضموا إلى جمعيات حرمتها الكنيسة. 
2- لا يحضرن الخوري الزواج المذكور آنفاً إلا بعد استشارة رئيسه الكنسي الذي يمكنه، بعد الإطلاع على جميع ظروف الحال، أن يجيز له حضور الزواج شرط أن يحرج إلى ذلك سبب خطير وأن يرى الرئيس الكنسي حسب فطنته أن تربية جميع الأولاد تربية كاثوليكية ودفع خطر الضلال عن الزوج الآخر مضمونان ضماناً كافياً. 
المادة 56 
وإذا أبى خاطئ علني أو من اشتهر عنه أنه مقيد بتأديب كنسي أن يقدم قبل الزواج على الاعتراف السري أو أن يتصالح مع الكنيسة، فلا يحضرن الخوري زواجه إلا إذا أحرجه إلى ذلك سبب خطير، وإن أمكنه فليستشر بشأنه رئيسه الكهني. 
المادة 57 
1- لا يصح زواج الرجل قبل تمام السنة السادسة عشرة من عمره ولا زواج المرآة قبل تمام الرابعة عشرة من عمرها. 
2- وإن صح عقد الزواج بعد السن المذكور، فليحرص مع ذلك رعاة النفوس أن يرغبوا عنه الشبان إذا طلبوه قبل السن التي ألف الناس فيها عقده حسب العوائد المرعية في كل بلد. 
المادة 58 
1- العجز السابق المؤبد سواء أكان من طرف الرجل أو من طرف المرآة، وسواء أكان الزوج الآخر عارفاً به أم لا، مطلقاً كان العجز أم نسبياً، يبطل الزواج بحكم الحق الطبيعي نفسه. 
2- إذا ارتيب في مانع العجز سواء أكان الريب من قبل الحق أم من قبل الواقع، فلا يمنعن الزواج. 
3- العقم لا يبطل الزواج ولا يحرمه. 
المادة 59 
1- من كان مقيداً بوثائق زواج سابق ولو غير مكتمل يحاول باطلاً عقد الزواج، هذا مع مراعاة امتياز الإيمان. 
2- وإن كان الزواج السابق لغواً أو انحل لسبب من الأسباب، فلا يجوز عقد زواج آخر قبل أن يثبت يقيناً بموجب الشرع بطلان الزواج السابق أو انحلاله. 
المادة 60 
1- الزواج المعقود بين شخص غير معتمد وشخص معتمد باطل. 
2- إذا اعتبر أحد الفريقين في عرف العموم عند عقد الزواج معمداً أو كان عماده مشكوكاً فيه، يجب القول بصحة الزواج وفقاً للقانون 3 إلى أن يثبت دون ارتياب أن أحد الفريقين معتمد والآخر غير معتمد. 
المادة 61 
ما رسم عن الزواج المختلط في القوانين 50 ـ 54 يجب أن يسري حكمه أيضاً في الزواج الذي يحول دون عقده مانع اختلاف الدين. 
المادة 62 
1- باطل الزواج الذي يحاول عقده الأكليريكيون ذوو الدرجات الكبرى. 
2- وتطلق على درجة الشماس الرسائلي عين القوة التي للدرجات الكبرى في إبطال الزواج. 
المادة 64 
1- لا يمكن أن يقوم زواج بين الرجل الخاطف والمرآة المخطوفة بقصد التزوج منها مادامت في حوزة الخاطف. 
2- يزول المانع إذا فصلت المرآة المخطوفة عن خاطفها ووضعت في مكان أمين حر فرضيت بالتزوج منه. 
3- في ما يخص بطلان الزواج، يعادل الخطف ضبط المرآة عنوة أي إذا ضبط الرجل المرآة عنوة بقصد الزواج في المكان الذي تقيم فيه أو الذي قصدته بحريتها. 
المادة 65 
لا يصح عقد الزواج بين الأشخاص التالية: 
1- من اقترف مع صاحبه زنى فتواعدا كلاهما بالتزوج أو حاولا عقد الزواج نفسه ولو بإجراء مدني فقط وهما مرتبطان بذات الزواج الصحيح. 
2- من اقترف مع صاحبه زنى قتل أحدهما زوجه بينما كلاهما مرتبطان بذات الزواج الصحيح. 
3- من تعاون مع صاحبه تعاوناً طبيعياً أو أدبياً فقتلا الزوج، وإن لم يزن أحدهما مع الآخر. 
المادة 66 
1- الزواج لاغ في الخط المستقيم من القرابة الدموية بين كل الأقارب الصاعدين والنازلين شرعيين كانوا أم طبيعيين. 
2- الزواج لاغ في الخط المنحرف حتى الوجه السادس بالتضمن على أن يتعدد مانع الزيجة كلما تعدد الأصل الجامع. 
3- لا يسمحن أبداً بعقد الزواج إذا حصل ريب أن الفريقين قريبان قرابة دموية في أحد وجوه الخط المستقيم أو في الوجه الثاني من الخط المنحرف. 
4- 
1- القرابة الدموية تحسب على خطوط ووجوه. 
2- ففي الخط المستقيم عدد الوجوه بقدر الأشخاص ما عدا الأصل. 
3- أما في الخط المنحرف فعدد الوجوه بعدد الأشخاص في كلا الجانبين ما عدا الأصل. 
المادة 67 
1- 
1- القرابة الأهلية الواردة في القانون 68 البند 1 تبطل الزواج في الخط المستقيم في جميع الوجوه وفي الخط المنحرف حتى الوجه الرابع بالتضمن. 
2- القرابة الأهلية المنصوص عنها في القانون 68 البند 2 تبطل الزواج حتى الوجه الرابع بالتضمن. 
3- القرابة الأهلية المذكورة في القانون 68 البند 3 تبطل الزواج في الوجه الأول. 
2- يتعدد مانع القرابة الأهلية المذكورة في القانون 68 البند 1، عدد 1: 
1- بتعدد مانع القرابة الدموي الناشئ عنه. 
2- بعقد زواج ثان أو تال مع أحد أقرباء الزوج المتوفى الدمويين. 
المادة 68 
1- 
1- القرابة الأهلية الأصلية تنشأ عن الزواج الصحيح وإن غير مكتمل. 
2- وهي تقوم بين أحد الزوجين وأقارب الزوج الآخر الدمويين. 
3- مقدار قرابة شخص لأحد الزوجين قرابة دموية مقدار قرابته الأهلية للزوج الآخر خطاً ووجهاً. 
2- 
1- القرابة الأهلية المذكورة في البند الأول العدد الأول تنشأ أيضاً بقوة الحق الخاص بين أقرباء الزوج الدمويين وأقرباء المرآة الدمويين. 
2- وطريقة عدها أن يكون وجه القرابة الأهلية معادلاً لمجموع وجوه القرابة الدموية الحاصلة بين من هما قريبان قرابة أهلية من جهة والزوجين اللذين نشأت عن زواجهما القرابة الأهلية من جهة أخرى. 
3- فضلاً عما سبق، تنشأ القرابة الأهلية الفرعية بقوة الحق الخاص عن زواجين صحيحين وإن غير مكتملين وذلك إذا أبرم شخصان عقد زواج: 
آ - مع شخص ثالث بعينه، الواحد تلو الآخر، بعد انحلال الزواج. 
ب- أو إذا أبرم شخصان عقد الزواج مع شخصين تربطهما قرابة دموية. 
3- 
1- القرابة الأهلية الفرعية تلازم أحد الزوجين بالنظر إلى من هم أقرباء الزوج الآخر قرابة أهلية أصلية عن زواج آخر. 
2- وطريقة عد هذه القرابة الأهلية القائمة بين أحد الزوجين وأقارب الزوج الآخر الأهليين إن من كانوا أقرباء الرجل قرابة أهلية أصلية عن زواج آخر هم بالوجه نفسه أقرباء المرآة قرابة أهلية فرعية وبالعكس. 
3- كلما قامت هذه القرابة الأهلية بين أقرباء أحد الزوجين الدمويين وأقرباء الزوج الآخر الأهليين جرى عدها بأن يكون عدد الوجوه بقدر مجموع وجوه القرابة الدموية والقرابة الأصلية الحاصلة بين القريبين قرابة أهلية والزوجين اللذين تنشأ عن زواجهما القرابة الأهلية. 
المادة 69 
ينشأ مانع الحشمة عن الزواج الباطل، مكتملاً كان أم لا، وعن التسري المشتهر أو العلني، فيبطل الزواج في الوجه الأول والثاني من الخط المستقيم بين الرجل وأقارب المرآة الدمويين وبالعكس. 
المادة 70 
1- يبطل الزواج بالقرابة الروحية المنصوص عنها في البند الثاني. 
2- 
1- العماد ينشئ قرابة روحية بين الإشبين من جهة والمعتمد ووالديه من جهة أخرى. 
2- إذا أعيد التعميد شرطاً فلا تحصل للإشبين قرابة روحية إلا إذا قام هو نفسه بدور الإشبين في إعادة التعميد. 
المادة 71 
إن الذين يعدون غير قابلين بقوة الشرع المدني لعقد زواج بينهم بسبب الوصاية أو القرابة الشرعية الناشئة عن التبني، لا يستطيعون بقوة الشرع القانوني أن يعقدوا زواجاً صحيحاً فيما بينهم. 
المادة 72 
1- يقوم الزواج بالرضا الذي يبديه على مقتضى الشرع فريقان قابلان لعقدة شرعاً، وليس في إمكان أي سلطان بشري أن يعوض عنه إذا نقص. 
2- الرضا الزواجي هو فعل إرادة به يعطي كل من الفريقين حقاً على جسده ويقبل حقاً على جسد صاحبه، وهو حق مؤبد ومحصور بالزوجين دون سواهما في ما يتعلق بالأفعال المرتبة بذاتها لولادة البنين. 
المادة 73 
يحاول عقد الزواج باطلاً الرهبان ذوو النذور الاحتفالية أي التي تبرز في الترهب الكبير، وكذا من أبرز نذر العفة خارجاً عن هذا الترهب إذا أضيفت إلى هذا النذر قوة إبطال الزواج بمرسوم خاص من الكرسي الرسولي. 
1- من الضروري لقيام الرضا الزواجي أن لا يجهل المتعاقدان أقله أن الزواج هو شركة مستمرة بين الرجل والمرآة بقصد ولادة البنين. 
2- لا يقدر هذا الجهل بعد سن البلوغ. 
المادة 74 
1- الغلط في الشخص يبطل الزواج. 
2- الغلط في صفة للشخص، وإن كان الغلط سبباً للعقد، لا يبطل الزواج ما لم: 
1- يؤد الغلط في الصفة إلى الغلط في الشخص. 
2- ما لم يبرم شخص حر عقد زواج مع شخص يظنه حراً بينما هو بالعكس عبد رقيق. 
المادة 75 
الغلط البسيط فيما يختص بوحدة الزواج أو عدم قابلية انحلاله أو مقامه كسر، ولو كان الغلط سبباً للعقد، لا يفسد الرضا الزواجي. 
المادة 76 
العلم أو الظن ببطلان الزواج لا ينفي ضرورة الرضا الزواجي. 
المادة 77 
1- يقدر دائماً رضا النفس الباطني مطابقاً للألفاظ أو الإشارات المستعملة في إبرام عقد الزواج. 
2- إذا نفى أحد الفريقين أو كلاهما، بفعل وضعي من الإرادة، الزواج نفسه أو كل حق على الفعل الزواجي أو إحدى خاصات الزواج الجوهرية، فالعقد لاغ. 
المادة 78 
1- لا يصح الزواج المعقود على قسر أو خوف شديد توقعه دون حق علة خارجية لإكراه أحد الفريقين على الرضا. 
2- كل خوف غير هذا ولو سبب إبرام العقد، لا يلزمه بطلان الزواج. 
المادة 79 
1- من الضروري لعقد زواج صحيح حضور المتعاقدين بشخصهما أو بواسطة وكيل عنهما. 
2- على الخطيبين أن يعبرا عن رضاهما بالألفاظ ولا يجوز لهما استعمال إشارات تعادلهما إذا استطاعا النطق. 
المادة 80 
1- لا يمكن عقد الزواج بواسطة وكيل إلا إذا أذن بذلك الرئيس الكنسي المحلي خطاً وفي حالة مخصوصة. 
2- يستطيع الرئيس الكنسي المحلي أن يأذن بما سبق في حالة الضرورة فقط أي إذا تعذر على الفريقين الحضور معاً أمام الكاهن لسبب خطير. 
المادة 81 
1- تلزم لصحة الزواج المنوي عقده بواسطة وكيل وكالة خصوصية بعقد زواج مع شخص معين يوقعها فضلاً عن الموكل، الخوري المحلي أو الرئيس الكنسي المحلي حيث تحرر وثيقة الوكالة، أو كاهن أذن له بذلك أحدهما، أو شاهدان على الأقل، مع مراعاة مراسيم الأبرشيات التي قد تنص على أكثر مما ذكر. 
2- إذا جهل الموكل الكتابة تجب الإشارة إلى ذلك في وثيقة الوكالة وإضافة شاهد آخر يوقع هو أيضا على الكتابة وإلا كانت الوثيقة لاغية. 
3- إذا رجع الموكل عن توكيله أو فقد العقل قبل أن ينجز وكيله عقد الزواج باسمه، كان الزواج باطلاً وإن جهل ذلك الوكيل أو الفريق الآخر المتعاقد. 
4- لا بد لصحة الزواج أن يعين الموكل نفسه وكيله، وإن يباشر الوكيل مهمته بذاته. 
المادة 82 
1- يجب لصحة عقد الزواج بالوكالة أن تراعى مراسيم القانون 85 و 86. 
2- على الزوجين متى اجتمعا ألا يهملا قبول البركة المذكورة في القانون 91 من الكاهن المعين بمقتضى القانونين السابق ذكرهما. 
المادة 83 
لا يمكن عقد الزواج بشرط. 
المادة 84 
وإن كان عقد الزواج باطلاً بسبب أحد الموانع، يقدر استمرار الرضا الذي أبدي إلى أن يثبت الرجوع عنه. 
المادة 85 
1- لا يصح زواج إلا إذا عقد برتبة دينية أمام الخوري أو الرئيس الكنسي المحلي أو كاهن أذن له أحدهما بحضور الزواج، وأمام شاهدين على الأقل بموجب مرسوم القوانين التالية مع مراعاة ما يستثنى في القانونيين 89 و 90. 
2- تعد الرتبة الدينية، لنفوذ حكم البند الأول، بمجرد وجود الكاهن إذا حضر وبارك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 86 
1- يكون حضور الخوري أو الرئيس الكنسي المحلي للزواج صحيحاً: 
1- اعتباراً من يوم مباشرتهما بمقتضى الشرع تدبير وظيفتهما لا قبل ذلك، بدخل كانت أم دون دخل، ما لم يكونا بقوة حكم قضائي قد حرما أو منعا أو ربطا عن وظيفتهما أو أعلن أنهما على إحدى هذه الحالات. 
2- ضمن حدود مكان ولايتهما فقط، ولا فرق أن يكون المتعاقدان من مرؤوسيهما أو لا، على أن يكونا من طقسهما. 
3- شرط أن يطلبا ويقبلا دون قسر أو خوف شديد رضا المتعاقدين. 
2- إذا اختلف طقس المؤمنين المتعاقدين يحضر زواجهما حضوراً صحيحاً كل من الرئيس الكنسي المحلي والخوري اللذين يعتبران، وفق البند 3 العدد 2، 4، رئيسهما الكنسي الخاص وخوريهما الخاص. 
3- 
1- يتعين لكل فرد خوريه الخاص ورئيسه الكنسي الخاص من طقسه عن طريق المسكن أو شبه المسكن ما لم ينص بخلاف ذلك. 
2- إذا وجد مؤمنو أحد الطقوس دون خوري فليعين لهم رئيسهم الكنسي خورياً من طقس آخر يعنى بهم بعد نيل رضا الرئيس الكنسي الذي يخضع له الخوري المطلوب تعيينه. 
3- إذا لم يكن لبعض المؤمنين رئيس كنسي من طقسهم خارج مكان ولاية طقسهم الخاص يجب اعتبار الرئيس الكنسي رئيساً كنسياً خاصاً بهم، فإذا تعدد الرؤساء الكنسيون المحليون كان الرئيس الخاص منهم من يعينه الكرسي الرسولي أو من يعينه البطريرك بعد نيل رضا الكرسي الرسولي إذا كان الحق الخاص يعهد إليه بالعناية بمن يقيم خارج البطريركيات من مؤمني طقسه. 
4- أما الدوار فخوريه الخاص ورئيسه الكنسي الخاص فهما خوري طقسه أو الرئيس الكنسي المحلي الذي من طقسه حيث يقيم الدوار فعلاً، فإذا خلا المكان من خوري أو رئيس كنسي من طقسه يجب العمل بالقواعد المرسومة في العددين 2 و 3. 
5- الخوري الخاص بمن ليس لهم مسكن أو شبه مسكن سوى في الأبرشية هو خوري المكان الذي يقيمون فيه فعلاً. 
المادة 87 
1- 
1- يجوز للخوري وللرئيس الكنسي اللذين يستطيعان حضور الزواج حضوراً صحيحاً أن يأذنا لكاهن آخر بحضور زواج معين ضمن حدود مكان ولايتهما على أن يصرحا بذلك وأن يكون الكاهن معيناً بالذات، ولهما أيضاً أن يخولا ذاك الكاهن سلطاناً لأن يفوض بدوره أي كاهن آخر معين حضور الزواج المذكور. 
2- يستطيع الخوري أو الرئيس الكنسي المحلي أن يخولا نائب الخوري المعاون سلطاناً عاماً أيضاً، لحضور الزواج فإذا حاز هذا السلطان كان له أن يفوض بدوره إلى سواه الأذن بحضور الزواج كما في العدد 1. 
3- السطلان لاغ إذا منح خلاف مرسوم العددين 1 و 2. 
2- يحظر منح السلطان المذكور في البند 1 العدد 1 ما لم يتم كل ما يرسمه القانون لإثبات مطلق الحال. 
3- يستطيع الرؤساء الكنسيون المحليون القائمون، على مقتضى الشرع، بتدبير شؤون مؤمنين من غير طقسهم أن يمنحوا رؤساء الكنائس من أي طقس شرقي كانوا أو غيرهم من الكهنة ممن قلدوا العناية بالمؤمنين الذين ليس لهم خوري من طقسهم الخاص، سلطاناً عاماً بحضور زواج المؤمنين التابعين لطقس شرقي وإن اختلف عن طقس رئيس الكنيسة أو الكاهن المذكور. 
المادة 88 
1- يحضرا لخوري أو الرئيس الكنسي المحلي الزواج حضوراً جائزاً: 
1- بعد أن يتثبت لديهما شرعاً مطلق حال الفريقين بمقتضى القانون. 
2- بعد أن يتثبت لديهما أيضاً أن لأحد المتعاقدين مسكناً أو شبه مسكن أو إقامة شهر في مكان عقد الزواج، أما إذا كان أحد المتعاقدين دواراً فيجب أن يثبت لدى الخوري أو الرئيس المكاني أنه مقيم فعلاً في مكان عقد الزواج. 
3- إذا لم تستوف الشروط الواردة في العدد الثاني، يجب استئذان الخوري أو الرئيس الكنسي حيث لأحد الفريقين مسكن أو شبه مسكن أو إقامة شهر، ويستثنى من هذا الحكم الدوارون المتنقلون فعلاً الذين ليس لهم مقر إقامة في مكان ما وحيلولة ضرورة كبرى دون الاستئذان. 
2- يحتاج الخوري لحضور الزواج حضوراً جائزاً، فضلاً عما ورد إلى إذن الرئيس الكنسي المحلي عندما ينص عن ذلك الحق الخاص. 
3- ينبغي أن يعقد الزواج أمام خوري الرجل ما لم توجب عادة مشروعة خلاف ذلك أو ما لم يعذر عن مراعاة هذه القاعدة سبب عادل، أما إذا كان المتعاقدان الكاثوليكيان من طقسين مختلفين فيجب عقد زواجهما حسب طقس الرجل وأمام خوريه إلا إذا كان للرجل مسكن أو شبه مسكن في الأصقاع الشرقية ورضي بأن يبرم عقد الزواج حسب طقس المرآة وأمام خوريها. 
4- الخوري الذي يحضر زواجاً دون إذن يوجبه الشرع لا يعود له دخل البطرشيل بل يتحتم عليه أن يسلمه إلى خوري المتعاقدين الخاص. 
المادة 89 
إذا حالت مشقة جسيمة دون الحصول على الخوري أو الرئيس الكنسي أو على كاهن يأذن له أحدهما بحضور الزواج بموجب القانونين 86 و 87 أو حالت هذه المشقة دون البلوغ إلى أحدهم: 
1- ففي خطر الموت يصح ويجوز الزواج المعقود أمام الشهود فقط، حتى في ما سوى خطر الموت، شرط أن يقدر بفطنة استمرار هذا الحال مدة شهر. 
2- إذا توفر في كلتا الحالتين وجود أي كاهن كاثوليكي بإمكانه أن يشهد العقد، وجب أن يدعى وأن يحضر الزواج مع الشهود، ولو صح الزواج بحضور الشهود فقط. 
المادة 90 
1- تلزم الصيغة المرسومة أعلاه: 
1- جميع المعتمدين في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، وجميع المهتدين إليها من الهرطقة أو الانشقاق ولو ارتدوا عنها فيما بعد سواء أكانوا ممن اعتمدوا فيها أو ممن اهتدوا إليها، وذلك كلما عقدوا زواجاً بينهم. 
2- جميع المذكورين في البند الأول إذا عقدوا زواجاً مع غير الكاثوليكيين من معتمدين وغير معتمدين، حتى بعد نيل التفسيح من مانع اختلاط المذهب أم اختلاف الدين. 
2- لا يلتزم المعتمدون غير الكاثوليكيين، أينما كانوا، بالمحافظة على صيغة الزواج الكاثوليكية، إذا عقدوا الزواج فيما بينهم أو مع من هم غير كاثوليكيين غير معتمدين، وذلك مع مراعاة منطوق العدد 1 من البند 1. 
المادة 91 
يجب المحافظة عند إبرام عقد الزواج على الطقوس والرتب المرسومة في الكتب الطقسية المثبتة بسلطان الكنيسة، أو التي صارت مرعية بقوة عوائد مشروعة، إلا إذا حالت دون ذلك ضرورة. 
المادة 92 
1- يجب على الخوري أو من ينوب عنه أن يدون لأول فرصة في سجل الزواج أسماء الزوجين والشهود والمكان واليوم الذي فيه تم الزواج والتفسيح، إن حصل، ومن الذي منحه والمانع المفسح منه ووجهه وما سوى ذلك من الأمور على نحو ما تأمر به الكنيسة الطقسية والرئيس الكنسي الخاص. 
ويلتزم الخوري ذلك ولو حضر الزواج كاهن آخر بتفويض منه أو من الرئيس الكنسي. 
2- يجب على الخوري أن يدون أيضاً في سجل المعتمدين أن الزوج في يوم كذا عقد زواجاً في خورنيته، فإذا كان الزوج قد اعتمد في غير خورنيته وجب على الخوري أن يبلغ خبر عقد الزواج، بنفسه أو بواسطة الديوان الأسقفي، الخوري الذي يجب تدوين عماد الزوج في سجلات خورنيته بمقتضى القوانين، لكي يدون الزواج في سجل المعتمدين عنده. 
3- كلما عقد الزواج بمقتضى القانون 89 وجب على الكاهن (إن حضر عقده) أن يعنى بأن يدون في السجلات الرسمية في أول فرصة. وإن هو لم يحضر، كان هذا الواجب على الشهود والمتعاقدين. 
المادة 93 
يستطيع الرؤساء الكنسيون المحليون (ما عدا النائب العام إذا لم يعط تصريفاً خاصاً) أن يسمحوا بعقد الزواج سراً لسبب جسيم ومحرج للغاية ليس إلا، أي بأن يبرم عقد الزواج دون المناديات وفي السر وحسب القوانين الآتية: 
المادة 94 
يلازم الإذن بإبرام عقد الزواج سراً وعد وفرض ثقيل بكتمان السر يقيدان الكاهن الذي يحضر الزواج والشهود والرئيس الكنسي وخلفاءه حتى أحد الزوجين ما دام الآخر غير راض بنشر السر. 
المادة 95 
إن إلزام هذا الوعد، بالنظر إلى الرئيس الكنسي، لا يشمل الحالات الآتي بيانها: 
1- إذا دهم قداسة الزواج عثار أو إهانة جسيمة من جراء حفظ السر. 
2- إذا لم يعن الوالدين بتعميد البنين المولودين من هذا الزواج، أو إذا عنيا بتعميدهم مستعيرين لهم أسماء كاذبة دون إشعار الرئيس الكنسي في غضون ثلاثين يوماً بولادة البنين وتعميدهم مع ذكر أسماء الوالدين الصحيحة. 
3- إذا أهمل الوالدان تربية البنيين تربية مسيحية. 
المادة 96 
لا يدون الزواج المعقود سراُ في السجل العادي المختص بالزواج والعماد بل في سجل خاص يجب حفظه في الديوان في خزانة الأوراق السرية. 
المادة 97 
1- يمكن إبرام عقد الزواج في كل وقت من السنة مع مراعاة مرسوم البند 2. 
2- يحظر وفقاً للحق الخاص إبرام عقد الزواج نفسه أو يحظر فقط الاحتفال به وذلك في الزمن المقدس السابق لميلاد الرب وفي الصوم الكبير وفي الأوقات الأخرى المعينة في الحق الخاص. 
3- يستطيع الرؤساء الكنسيون المحليون لسبب عادل أن يأذنوا بإبرام عقد الزواج أو بالاحتفال ببركته في الزمن المحرم على أن ينبهوا العروسين إلى الامتناع عن مظاهر الأبهة. 
المادة 98 
1- يجب أن يبرم عقد الزواج في كنيسة الخورنية ولا يجوز إبرامه في غيرها من الكنائس أو المعابد، عمومياً كان المعبد أم شبه عمومي، إلا بإذن الرئيس الكنسي المحلي أو الخوري. 
2- يستطيع الرؤساء الكنسيون المحليون لسبب عادل وصوابي أن يأذنوا بعقد الزواج في البيوت الخاصة، لا في كنائس أو معابد المدارس الإكليريكية أو الراهبات إلا إذا ألجأت إلى ذلك ضرورة محرجة وبعد أخذ الحيطة المناسبة. 
المادة 99 
ينشأ عن الزواج الصحيح بين الزوجين وثاق هو من ذات طبعه دائم ومحصور بهما، والزواج المسيحي علاوة على ذلك يمنح الزوجين النعمة إذا لم يضعا عائقاً دونها. 
المادة 100 
حق الزوجين وواجبهما فيما يتعلق بالأفعال الخاصة بالعيشة الزواجية متساويان منذ بدء الزواج. 
المادة 101 
الزوجة هي شريكة زوجها في حاله بالنظر إلى المفاعيل القانونية، ما لم يستدرك خلاف ذلك في الحق الخاص. 
المادة 102 
يلتزم الوالدان أشد الالتزام بأن يعنيا حسب طاقتهما بتربية أولادهما تربية دينية وأدبية، جسدية ومدنية، وأن يتدبرا ما يعود لخيرهم الزمني. 
الأولاد الشرعيون هم الذين حبل بهم أو ولدوا من زواج صحيح أو موهم. 
المادة 104 
1- الوالد هو من دل عليه زواج مشروع، ما لم يثبت خلاف ذلك بأدلة بينة. 
2- يقدر الأولاد شرعيين إذا ولدوا بعد مئة وثمانين يوماً على الأقل من تاريخ عقد الزواج أو ضمن ثلاثمائة يوم على الأقل من تاريخ انحلال العيشة الزواجية. 
المادة 105 
تقر شرعية الولد بزواج والديه اللاحق، حقيقياً كان أم موهماً، وسواء أعقد لأول مرة أم صحح، حتى ولو كان غير مكتمل، شرط أن يكون الوالدان قابلين لأن يتزوج أحدهما بالآخر في مدة الحبل أو الحمل أو الولادة. 
المادة 106 
الأولاد الذين أقرت شرعيتهم بناء على زواج لاحق يساوون والأولاد الشرعيين (أصلاً) في كل أمر في ما يتعلق بالمفاعيل القانونية، ما لم يستدرك صريحاً خلاف ذلك. 
المادة 107 
الزواج الصحيح المقرر المكتمل لا يمكن حله بسلطان بشري أياً كان ولأي سبب كان ما خلا الموت. 
المادة 108 
الزواج غير المكتمل بين المعتمدين أو بين فريق معتمد وفريق غير معتمد ينحل بذات الشرع بالترهب الكبير أي الاحتفالي أو بتفسيح يمنحه الحبر الروماني لسبب عادل عن طلب من الفريقين أو من أحدهما فقط ولو بالرغم من الفريق الآخر. 
المادة 109 
1- يحل الزواج الناموسي بين غير المعتمدين وإن كان مكتملاً، مراعاة الإيمان بقوة الامتياز البولسي. 
2- لا يشمل هذا الامتياز زواجاً يعقده فريق معتمد مع فريق غير معتمد بعد التفسيح من مانع اختلاف الدين. 
المادة 110 
1- يجب على الزوج المهتدي إلى الإيمان والمعتمد، قبل أن يعقد زوجاً صحيحاً آخر، مع مراعاة منطوق القانون 114، أن يستجوب الفريق غير الكاثوليكي. 
1- هل يريد هو أيضاً أن يهتدي ويعتمد. 
2- هل يريد على الأقل أن يساكنه بسلام دون إهانة الخالق. 
2- يجب أن تجري هذه الاستجوابات في كل الأحوال إلا إذا صرح الكرسي الرسولي بغير ذلك. 
المادة 111 
1- يجب عادة أن تجري الاستجوابات بصورة أقله موجزة وغير قضائية، وذلك بسلطان الرئيس الكنسي المحلي الذي يخضع له الفريق المعتدي. 
ولهذا الرئيس أيضاً أن يمنح الفريق غير المؤمن مهلة للتروي إذا ما طلبها، منذراً إياه أن جوابه سيقدر بالنفي إذا ما انقضت المهلة دون جدوى. 
2- الاستجوابات التي يجريها الفريق المهتدي نفسه دون الصورة المرسومة تصح أيضاً لا بل تجوز إذا لم يمكنها العمل بالصورة الموردة أعلاه. 
وفي هذا الحال يجب أن يثبت بشهادة شاهدين على الأقل أو بغير ذلك من الأدلة المشروعة أنها قد أجريت، وذلك لاستعمال المحكمة الخارجية. 
المادة 112 
إذا أهملت الاستجوابات بتصريح من الكرسي الرسولي، أو إذا أجاب عليها الفريق غير المؤمن بالنفي جوابا صريحاً أم مضمراً، يحق للفريق المعتمد أن يبرم عقد زواج آخر مع شخص كاثوليكي، إلا إذا كان بعد عماده أحدثت للفريق غير المعتمد سبباً عادلاً لمغادرته. 
المادة 113 
لا يفقد الزوج المؤمن حقه على عقد زواج جديد مع شخص كاثوليكي وإن ساكن ثانية بعد اعتماده الفريق غير المؤمن مساكنة زواجية، وبالتالي له أن يتصرف بحقه هذا إذا رجع الزوج غير المؤمن فيما بعد عن إرادته وغادر زوجه المعتمد دون سبب عادل أو لم يعد يساكنه بسلام دون إهانة الخالق. 
المادة 114 
إن ما يختص بالزواج في منشور البابا بولس الثالث الصادر بتاريخ 1 حزيران سنة 1537 ومطلعه. 
وفي منشور البابا القديس بيوس الخامس الصادر بتاريخ 2 آب سنة 1571 ومطلعه. 
وفي منشور البابا غريغوريوس الثالث عشر الصادر بتاريخ 25 كانون الثاني سنة 1585 ومطلعه. 
وكلها موجهة إلى أماكن معينة، يعمم أيضاً بما سواها من بلاد في الظروف نفسها. 
المادة 115 
لا يحل وثاق الزواج الأول المعقود خارجاً عن الإيمان إلا عندما يعقد فعلاً الفريق المؤمن زواجاً جديداً صحيحاً. 
المادة 116 
عند وقوع الريب ينعم امتياز الإيمان برعاية الشرع. 
المادة 117 
على الزوجين أن يلزما العيشة الزواجية المشتركة ما لم يعذرهما سبب عادل. 
المادة 118 
1- إذا زنى أحد الزوجين حق للزوج الآخر مع بقاء وثاق الزواج، إن يهجر العيشة المشتركة حتى هجراً دائماً، إلا أن يكون وافق على جرم زوجه أو سببه له، أو صفح له عنه بالتصريح أو بالدلالة أو اقترف هو نفسه الجرم عينه. 
2- يكون الصفح بالدلالة إذا عاشر الزوج البريء الزوج الآخر طوعاً وبانعطاف الزوج إلى زوجه بعد أن علم بجرم زناه، ويقدر هذا الانعطاف إذا مضت ستة أشهر على حادث الزنا ولم يطرد الزوج الزاني أو لم يغادره أو لم يرفع شكوى مشروعة عليه. 
المادة 119 
لا يتحتم أبداً على الزوج البريء، سواء أهجر زوجه الزاني بحكم القاضي أم من تلقاء نفسه وفقاُ للشرع، أن يرجع فيقبل زوجه الزاني في مشاركة العيشة الزواجية، لكنه لا يستطيع أن يقبله أو أن يستدعيه، ما لم يكن الزوج المجرم قد انتحل برضى الزوج البريء حالة منافية للزواج. 
المادة 120 
1- 
1- إذا انتمى أحد الزوجين إلى بدعة غير كاثوليكية أو ربى الأولاد تربية غير كاثوليكية أو سلك سلوكاً مجرماً شائناً أو وضع زوجه في خطر جسيم للنفس أو الجسد، أو جعل العيشة المشتركة صعبة جداً بسب تصرفه القاسي، فهذه وما شاكلها تكون للزوج الآخر أسباباً مشروعة لمفارقة زوجه بسلطة الرئيس الكنسي المحلي، أو من تلقاء نفسه أيضاً إذا ثبت لديه وقوع هذه الأسباب وكان خطر في الانتظار. 
2- في جميع هذه الأحوال يجب العود إلى الحياة المشتركة عند زوال سبب الافتراق، أما إذا تقرر الافتراق بأمر الرئيس الكنسي إلى زمن معين أو غير معين فلا يلتزم الزوج البريء بذلك إلا بناء على قرار من الرئيس الكنسي أو عند انقضاء الزمن المعين. 
2- يستطيع الزوج الذي يهجره زوجه عن رداءة أن ينال هو أيضاً من الرئيس الكنسي المحلي قراراً بالفراق إلى زمن معين أو غير معين بموجب منطوق البند 1 العدد2. 
المادة 121 
عند الافتراق يجب أن يربى الأولاد لدى الزوج البريء، وإذا كان أحد الزوجين غير كاثوليكي فلدى الزوج الكاثوليكي، ما لم يأمر الرئيس الكنسي بخلاف ذلك في كلتا الحالتين لخير البنين أنفسهم، على أن تضمن دوماً تربيتهم الكاثوليكية. 
المادة 122 
1- لا يصحح زواج باطل بسبب مانع مبطل إلا إذا زال المانع أو فسح منه وجدد الفريق العالم بالمانع على الأقل رضاه. 
2- تجديد الرضا واجب بمقتضى الشرع الكنسي لصحة التصحيح، ولو كان الفريقان قد أبديا رضاهما في البداية ولم يرجعا عنه فيما بعد. 
المادة 123 
يجب أن يكون تجديد الرضا فعلاً جديداً للإرادة يقصد به زواج ثبت أنه كان منذ البداية باطلاً. 
المادة 124 
1- إذا كان المانع علنيا وجب على الفريقين أن يجددا رضاهما بالصيغة المرسومة شرعاً. 
2- أما إذا كان المانع خفياً ويعلم به كلا الفريقين فيكفي أن يجددا رضاهما دون الصيغة المرسومة وفي السر. 
3- أما إذا كان المانع خفياً ويعلم به أحد الفريقين فقط، يكفي أن يجدد الفريق العالم بالمانع وحده رضاه دون الصيغة المرسومة وفي السر، شرط أن يستمر الفريق الآخر على الرضا الذي كان أبداه. 
المادة 125 
1- يصحح الزواج الباطل بسبب نقصان الرضا إذا عاد الفريق الذي لم يرضى بالزواج سابقاً فرضي، شرط أن يستمر الفريق الآخر على الرضا الذي أبداه. 
2- إذا كان نقصان الرضا باطنياً فقط، يكفي أن يرضى باطناً الفريق الذي لم يكن قد رضي سابقاً. 
3- أما إذا كان نقصان الرضا خارجياً أيضاً فيجب إظهار الرضا خارجاً، أما بالصيغة المرسومة شرعاً إن كان النقصان علنياً وأما بأي صيغة أخرى دون المرسومة و في السر إن كان النقصان خفياً. 
المادة 126 
لا يصحح الزواج الباطل بسبب نقصان الصيغة المشروعة إلا بعقده ثانية بموجب هذه الصيغة. 
المادة 127 
1- تصحيح الزواج من أصله هو تصحيح يلازمه، فضلاً عن التفسيح من المانع أو زواله، تفسيح من الشريعة الموجبة تجديد الرضا ورجوع إلى الزمن السابق بقوة افتراض شرعي فيما يتعلق بمفاعيل الزواج القانونية. 
2- التصحيح يتم منذ حين إعطاء المنحة، أما الرجوع بالمفاعيل إلى الزمن الماضي فيعتبر أنه بلغ حتى بدء الزواج، ما لم يستدرك خلاف ذلك صريحاً. 
3- يمكن منح التفسيح من شريعة تجديد الرضا حتى دون علم الفريقين. 
المادة 128 
1- كل زواج يبرمه الفريقان برضى كاف من ذات طبعه لكنه غير نافذ شرعاً بسبب مانع مبطل صادر عن الشرع الكنسي أو بسبب نقصان صيغة الزواج الشرعية، يمكن أن يصحح من أصله شرط أن يستمر الرضا. 
2- إن الكنيسة لا تصحح من الأصل الزواج الذي عقد مع وجود مانع صادر عن الحق الطبيعي أو الإلهي، حتى ولا من حين زوال المانع إذا زال فيما بعد. 
المادة 129 
1- إذا نقص رضا الفريقين أو إحداهما لا يمكن أن يصحح الزواج من أصله، سواء أنقص الرضا منذ البداءة أم أعطي في البداءة ثم رجع عنه. 
2- أما إذا نقص الرضا في البداءة ثم أبدي بعدئذ فيمكن منح تصحيح الزواج من أصله منذ حين إبداء الرضا. 
المادة 130 
1- لا يمكن أن يمنح تصحيح الزواج من أصله إلا الكرسي الرسولي وحده، مع مراعاة منطوق البند 2. 
2- للبطريرك سلطان بمنح تصحيح الزواج من أصله إذا حال فقط دون صحة الزواج نقصان في صيغة عقده أو مانع يستطيع البطريرك أن يفسح منه. 
المادة 131 
وإن كان الترمل المقرون بالعفاف أولى كرامة، إلا أن الزواج الثاني وما يليه يصح ويجوز مع مراعاة منطوق القانون 59 البند 2. 
فنحن إذاً بكتابنا هذا الرسولي الصادر عن تلقاء إرادتنا نذيع القوانين الموردة أعلاه ونخولها قوة شريعة في حق مؤمني الكنيسة الشرقية أينما وجدوا وإن كانوا خاضعين لرئيس كنسي من غير طقسهم، وحالما تصبح هذه القوانين نافذة الحكم بقوة هذه الرسالة الرسولية تبطل قوة كل قانون آخر، عاماً كان أم خصوصياً أم مختصاً، حتى ما قد يكون صدر عن مجامع مثبتة بصورة خاصة، كما تبطل أيضاً قوة كل مرسوم وعادة مرعية الإجراء إلى الآن، عامة أم خصوصية، بحيث أن نظام سر الزواج يضبط بالقوانين الحاضرة دون سواها، وبحيث أنه لا يبقى فيما بعد نفوذ لحق خاص مضاد لها إلا حينما يقبل فيها وبقدر ما يقبل. 
ولكي نبلغ معرفة إرادتنا هذه في وقت مناسب جميع من يعنيهم ذلك، نريد ونرسم أن توضع رسالتنا هذه الصادرة من تلقاء إرادتنا موضع الإجراء اعتباراً من تاريخ 2 أيار سنة 1949 وهو يوم عيد القديس إثناسيوس رئيس الكهنة وملفان الكنيسة ـ ولا يحول دون ذلك أي أمر معاكس ولو كان جديراً بذكر خاص جداً. 
صدر عن روما بالقرب من كنيسة القديس بطرس في اليوم الثاني والعشرين من شهر شباط، عيد سدة القديس بطرس في إنطاكية، من سنة 1949، وهي السنة العاشرة لحبريتنا. 
البابا بيوس الثاني عشر

----------


## عماد مبارك

شكرا يا أستاذ/ هيثم

----------

